# !!POST YOUR SUREFIRE COLLECTION!! II



## DaFABRICATA

Large or small....lets see 'em!!
Accessories and all!!!

I bought an L5 last October............well......uhhh........yeah, I've bought a couple more since.

Do I have a problem?:candle:







-----------UPDATED-4-8-08-------------






Updated 1-30-09


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Part II already?

Heres an updated pic:
Updated 7-17-08
Some of the collection....

Note: There are a few "Customs" in there.


----------



## Size15's

DaFABRICATA,
Some of those aren't SureFires though!


----------



## Teh

DaFABRICATA you may like this too:naughty:
This is my current EDC, the metal bezel was a bit too heavy for me to carry, now its got best of both worlds, polymer head with teeth.


----------



## KeyGrip

That's pretty cool. How easy was the swap?


----------



## Fusion_m8

Here's my simple SUREFIRE collection: anyone spot the imposter?


----------



## Solscud007

DaFABRICATA: in your first picture, at the bottom left corner, there is a rectangular spares carrier. what model is that?


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Its a discontinued model called the "Hurricane Case/ Battery Holder.

There is a bulb that comes with it that provides long runtime for emergancy situations. Long runtime from an incandecent. I want to make an LED module that is either dimable or have different brightness levels for it. There are metal contacts inside the case.

Somewhat hard piece to find.


----------



## Greggles

DaFABRICATA said:


> Somewhat hard piece to find.



You've got to be kidding me. I just threw one away last week when cleaning out the box of random flashlight stuff. 

I still use the plastic box to hold batteries, but I yanked out the metal contacts long ago.


----------



## Solscud007

ok I was wondering what the "hurricane" thing was. I have read about it but couldnt find pics. are there any close up pics of it?




Greggles said:


> You've got to be kidding me. I just threw one away last week when cleaning out the box of random flashlight stuff.
> 
> I still use the plastic box to hold batteries, but I yanked out the metal contacts long ago.



BLASPHEMY!!! How dare you throw away SF stuff. haha next time you get the urge to throw away SF products, just send them my way.


----------



## digitaldave

I just got my first Surefire today, a standard 6P. I can now see why people like Surefires so much! It's a great light - the light output seems to be pretty good, and the build quality is amazing. It might take a while to get used to the tail cap, but I might also get a clicky tail cap as well. I already have some extras on the way for it, a Surefire P60L and a Malkoff M60 .


----------



## desertrat21

digitaldave said:


> I already have some extras on the way for it, a Surefire P60L and a Malkoff M60 .



If you like it the way it is now... prepare to be wowed when you drop that Malkoff M60 in there. :naughty:


----------



## ttran97

digitaldave said:


> I already have some extras on the way for it, a Surefire P60L and a Malkoff M60 .



Don't forget that you have an E1B Backup heading your way too! I know you'll definitely be impressed with that! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eric242

Here´s my little Surefire collection:











L5, M2 (with RPM tailcap & Solarforce R2 drop-in), C2 (with Solarforce R2 drop-in), C2 Emerson Edition, Kroma, E2D + E1e body + G&P strobe switch.


----------



## ttran97

Eric242...That yellow case with the Surefire stickers on it looks awesome! I have a black Pelican 1400 case, too. But yours looks like it was _made_ by Surefre! :twothumbs

*Edit:* oops, I have a Pelican 1200 case.


----------



## digitaldave

ttran97 said:


> Don't forget that you have an E1B Backup heading your way too! I know you'll definitely be impressed with that! :thumbsup:



Yeah, looking forward to getting it . And to trying my 6P in the dark tonight .


----------



## Size15's

SureFire cases (for Beasts and HellFighters etc) are Hardigg Storm Cases rather than Pelican.


----------



## Solscud007

Eric242 said:


> Here´s my little Surefire collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L5, M2 (with RPM tailcap & Solarforce R2 drop-in), C2 (with Solarforce R2 drop-in), C2 Emerson Edition, Kroma, E2D + E1e body + G&P strobe switch.




what is an RPM tailcap? I only know of RPM's strike bezels. I couldnt find any thing about his tailcaps.


----------



## Solscud007

whoops double post.


----------



## Teh

KeyGrip said:


> That's pretty cool. How easy was the swap?



Yes yes, it was an easy to do swap!:thumbsup:


----------



## PinarelloOnly

C2 / 6p / E1L


----------



## Eric242

Solscud007 said:


> what is an RPM tailcap? I only know of RPM's strike bezels. I couldnt find any thing about his tailcaps.


Richard (RPM) made a few of these. They were available in black and natural, both with or without tritium slots (3x). The tailcap is a single mode with a McClicky switch installed, works very well.

Eric


----------



## Eric242

ttran97 said:


> Eric242...That yellow case with the Surefire stickers on it looks awesome! I have a black Pelican 1400 case, too. But yours looks like it was _made_ by Surefre! :twothumbs


:wave: Thanks Tung, the yellow pelican cases seem to be the best match for the red surefire stickers I guess.



ttran97 said:


> *Edit:* oops, I have a Pelican 1200 case.


I have an OD green 1200 coming my way from lighthound, planing to put both the invictus and the optimus into it..... whenever this is going to happen 

Eric


----------



## KeyGrip

Thanks Teh, the teeth look awesome on the G2Z. 

Eric 242, where did you get that TAD sticker? Did it come with the case? 

Pinarello, every time you post those C2 pictures you make me want to get one.


----------



## Eric242

My last three TAD orders came with such a sticker.

Eric


----------



## PinarelloOnly

KeyGrip said:


> Pinarello, every time you post those C2 pictures you make me want to get one.


 
Do it!!!


----------



## KeyGrip

Thanks Eric. Hey, maybe I should order my C2 from TAD so I get the light and a sticker! :thinking:


----------



## digitaldave

Yesterday, I doubled the size of my Surefire collection:


----------



## KeyGrip

C'mon Dave, we need a family picture now that you've doubled your collection!


----------



## flashfan

Sorry for crummy quality, but here's my SF collection.




Collection including lights and accessories, minus spare lamps, lanyards, etc.




Lights only (left to right)...Front row: E1/E1e with KL1 heads (3 ea.); Middle row: L2, 6PSN, 6P, E2/E2e in black (2 ea.), in HA (3 ea.), & in satin gray (2 ea.); Back row: M4, M6 (2 ea), M3, C3, Z3, D3, 9P blk, 9P "clear," and G3.




3-cell lights (niche where I think SF really shines): M3 (+ turbo head for M3T), C3, Z3, D3, 9P blk, 9P "clear," and G3. Beam shapers/diffusers at bottom front.


----------



## Team Member

The Millenium Series will never be boring to watch....


----------



## DaFABRICATA

NICE PIC!!!

I'll follow with an updated pic soon.

Maybe Size15's might _someday _get some free time to post up a pic of his collection...


----------



## Team Member

DaFABRICATA said:


> Maybe Size15's might _someday _get some free time to post up a pic of his collection...



Hopefully...

But in the meantime


----------



## Size15's

Don't count on it.
I've been tidying up - I found an M6 in the boot (aka trunk) of my car along with an M4 and a couple LEDs lights of lesser consequence. I didn't realise I had them there as I had another M6 in a rucksack in the car also.
Perhaps John Willis can put a velcro tab on his pouches so we can stick patches with the model number of the light inside? Somebody would have to make patches of SureFire model numbers. Pretty niche market perhaps...

Which meant the pouched M6 I thought was on the floor in my bedroom turned out to be a 10X and the other 10X is still at my folks' house. I think.

I've decided that having so many SureFires not being used is not healthy for them so I've been spreading them out and around my friends and family. Updating to the P60L has given many a more realistic chance of a worthwhile life. I may need to order a few more SF72BB's though because I'm feeding them all as well!


----------



## loszabo

Size15's said:


> I've decided that having so many SureFires not being used is not healthy for them so I've been spreading them out and around my friends and family. Updating to the P60L has given many a more realistic chance of a worthwhile life. I may need to order a few more SF72BB's though because I'm feeding them all as well!



MS Excel is your friend in this case! I keep track of all my gear via Excel spread-sheet, after I've once spent some weeks looking for a knife... :candle: 
(In addition I have three locations for storing all my gear.)

The P60L upgrade is really great, so looking forward to the *P61L*.


----------



## H2Orower

Updated Collection - 8/22/08


----------



## DUQ

Here's is my newest and best Surefire. Cree modded KL6 on an M3 body with a Z59 and an after market 1 cell extender. 
Runs off of 2 x 17670's. I love it!


----------



## Tempest UK

About time I posted in part 2 of this thread, I think 

Well, it's not a flashlight...but it's still a SureFire 






And one with a flashlight in it:






It's actually a very nice pen. Very comfortable to hold, if a little heavy. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## matt0

I finally got a group picture of my small (but growing!) SF collection.




Click for full size...


----------



## PseudoFed

Here's my modest but growing SF collection. Unused bodies are shown in front of the lights they contributed to:

Z2 w/M60
E2L
L1
L1 hoping for Milky Mod
KX1 on FB1
E1B w/E2DL Switch
E2DL on FB2
L4 on FB2
Z2 w/M60F


----------



## Solscud007

Nice looking collection. 

Here is my modest collection. Here is the order in which I got my lights:

G2Z
M6
G2
6PL
6P giftset (gave the 6PL to my dad then bought the giftset haha)
M3T w/M3 head
E1L
E2E (bought for my GF same time as E1L)
L5


----------



## She is...

NICE COLLECTION!


----------



## Tempest UK

DaFABRICATA said:


> I'll follow with an updated pic soon.



Where's that pic, eh?  Looking forward to seeing the current state of your collection.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Tempest UK said:


> Where's that pic, eh?  Looking forward to seeing the current state of your collection.
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 



Thanks for the push
I've been meaning to get it all together for a picture and you got me to:thumbsup:...I need a wide angle lense to fit them all in the shot
I'll get some better pics today with them sorted out.
Theres a few missing a a few Aleph parts in there too.


----------



## Tempest UK

Impressive stuff  Any new additions planned? You could always use another M6 in there :thumbsup:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Tempest UK said:


> Impressive stuff  Any new additions planned? You could always use another M6 in there :thumbsup:
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 


To be honest....none of this craziness was ever planned! It just kinda happened...

As for more additions....I'm always on the look-out for Rare or unusual Surefires....Especially a "Surefire 6"!!!
I'd like to finish off my E-series collection and 6P collection. That means I still need "Winelights, 1st Gen. E1's and E2's, along with the rarities. As for the 6P's well, I have some catching up to do
If the UA2 or UB2 ever are released I may end up getting one.
If I buy anymore M6's, it will be something like the one you picked up. Otherwise 2 is enough for me. One gets used all the time and the other sits in my "Bug out bag"


----------



## Team Member

DaFab, what you really need is a large display stand....like mine...




But I guess that you might need 2 stands 

Nice collection you got there, the 3P in OD always make me drool...


----------



## brighterisbetter

I know this is a bit off topic, but wanted to address DeFab's bug-out-bag. I too am an M6 owner, and contemplated putting it in my BOB, but thought of the way it drank primaries, so opted to put my M3 with EO-M3 in my BOB instead. I've currently got 15 SF primaries in a Pelican case for that purpose. So counting the 3 that are in the M3, that leaves me with 6 solid battery cycles before needing to resupply. With the same # of cells and an M6, I'm left with 3-1/2 battery cycles. My question to you is, how many primaries do you store in your BOB? And how often do you cycle them out? Would it be advised to also store a long running LED backup in the bag, say for example a C2 running Malkoff M60LL?


----------



## DaFABRICATA

brighterisbetter said:


> I know this is a bit off topic, but wanted to address DeFab's bug-out-bag. I too am an M6 owner, and contemplated putting it in my BOB, but thought of the way it drank primaries, so opted to put my M3 with EO-M3 in my BOB instead. I've currently got 15 SF primaries in a Pelican case for that purpose. So counting the 3 that are in the M3, that leaves me with 6 solid battery cycles before needing to resupply. With the same # of cells and an M6, I'm left with 3-1/2 battery cycles. My question to you is, how many primaries do you store in your BOB? And how often do you cycle them out? Would it be advised to also store a long running LED backup in the bag, say for example a C2 running Malkoff M60LL?


 



I personally would definately recommend a long running LED to add to the BOB. I have a few lights in the BOB including a 1st Gen. L1 that has good output and the batteries seem to last forever. 
I use a Lumens Factory HO-M3T bulb in my M6 for extended runtimes. I have 2 Pelican 1020s filled with 123's and a few spares carriers with extra bulbs too. Since the 123's have a shelf life of 10 years, they only get cycled if I am running low on cells. Bulbs will go bad, so an LED back-up is good piece of mind.


----------



## loszabo

brighterisbetter said:


> I know this is a bit off topic, but wanted to address DeFab's bug-out-bag. I too am an M6 owner, and contemplated putting it in my BOB, but thought of the way it drank primaries, so opted to put my M3 with EO-M3 in my BOB instead. I've currently got 15 SF primaries in a Pelican case for that purpose. So counting the 3 that are in the M3, that leaves me with 6 solid battery cycles before needing to resupply. With the same # of cells and an M6, I'm left with 3-1/2 battery cycles. My question to you is, how many primaries do you store in your BOB? And how often do you cycle them out? Would it be advised to also store a long running LED backup in the bag, say for example a C2 running Malkoff M60LL?



Great comment, though...

I put my cheapest SureFire (a G2Z w/P60L) into my BOB. For long time storage I would simply remove the cells and put them into a container. I have standardized on two cells for the similar reason. Easy to store and cycle... No more flashlights with 1x or 3x 123As for me.


----------



## Solscud007

I too have my M6 in my BOB. but i keep the MN15 bulb in there for the long runtimes. I keep my spares carrier with a fresh set of 6 primaries and the MN21 bulb.


----------



## Solscud007

DaFABRICATA said:


>




Hey DA,

What is the light at the bottom left? It looks like a L5. but my KL5 has a smooth transition from the head to the body. yours has an obvious step right after the deep ring groove there is a clear stepped transition. Mine has the deep ring groove but then slopes to the body of the light.


----------



## Size15's

Solscud007 said:


> Hey DA,
> 
> What is the light at the bottom left? It looks like a L5. but my KL5 has a smooth transition from the head to the body. yours has an obvious step right after the deep ring groove there is a clear stepped transition. Mine has the deep ring groove but then slopes to the body of the light.


Both the KL3 and KL5 started life with the more curved blend to the body. SureFire has since redesigned them both to have the sharper break and flat blend to the body.
When I first saw photos of the new style I didn't know whether I liked it or not. Comparing the difference for real after getting some bezels with the new style I much prefer the new style.


----------



## Solscud007

Really? I checked SF website and saw what you are talking about. I prefer the teardrop style


----------



## H2Orower

DaFABRICATA said:


> To be honest....none of this craziness was ever planned! It just kinda happened...
> 
> As for more additions....I'm always on the look-out for Rare or unusual Surefires....Especially a "Surefire 6"!!!
> I'd like to finish off my E-series collection and 6P collection. That means I still need "*Winelights*, 1st Gen. E1's and E2's, along with the rarities. As for the 6P's well, I have some catching up to do
> If the UA2 or UB2 ever are released I may end up getting one.
> If I buy anymore M6's, it will be something like the one you picked up. Otherwise 2 is enough for me. One gets used all the time and the other sits in my "Bug out bag"


 
Have you seen this yet? I just stumbled upon it myself today.

http://www.lapolicegear.com/suwilidie1wa.html


----------



## matt0

H2Orower said:


> Have you seen this yet? I just stumbled upon it myself today.
> 
> http://www.lapolicegear.com/suwilidie1wa.html



There's also a* Presidential Gift set*

Both of them were posted in the Good Deals section yesterday.


----------



## Tempest UK

H2Orower said:


> Have you seen this yet? I just stumbled upon it myself today.
> 
> http://www.lapolicegear.com/suwilidie1wa.html



I have been looking for one of those...I would have bought it in a heartbeat, but no international shipping :sigh:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## fireboltr

Heres my poor excuse for a growing surefire collection...

E1L new dual output
6P (edit: replacement 3sm q2 5a dereelight drop-in showed up today not sure if I trust it though as there is no mechanical "lock" between the reflector and pill. The reflector rides on the led and I am afraid that the new one will do what the last one did. Twist the emitter board and severe the wires since the darn thing isnt held in with anything but heatsink compound)
G2Z-OD w/P60L
C2-HA w/M60
A2-HA-Wh
U2A
and Ive got an l4 inbound.......

P.S. I guess Im weird though....ALL the lights axcept for the E1L and P60 are in their boxes


----------



## brighterisbetter

Here's mine:

C2-HA w/ M60
M3 w/ EO-M3
M6 Scalloped
A few assorted tailcaps including a SW02


----------



## aioria

KL4,KL4,KL4...


----------



## Team Member

Is that a L1 body???
Does it really work together?


----------



## Kato

Team Member said:


> Is that a L1 body???
> Does it really work together?


 
I believe that's an E1e body.


----------



## bullfrog

Well I joined CPF this past June 25th and should be the poster child for someone bitten by the Surefire bug! 

Before June the only light I owned was a Fenix P1D and Since June I've been lucky enough to pick up:

L1
E2DL
E1B
E2L
C2 - HA with an M60
C2 - HA with an M60L
G2 (will buy another M60L when they are restocked)

Not to mention the accessories:

2 detonator extenders
2 FM34 diffusers
2 F04 diffusers
2 SC1 spares carriers
E2DL tail for my E1B
Z58 tail for one of my C2s

:shakehead:shakehead:shakehead:shakehead:shakehead

I will have to take a family portrait for this thread


----------



## HELL LIGHT

*My Surefire tactical lights collection!!!*

This is the pic that I recently took of most of the my Surefire lights and it's going to be up to you guys to identify it!!!






P.S. I will be adding more in the near future as my collection keep on expanding!!!


----------



## Patriot

*Re: My Surefire tactical lights collection!!!*

EDIT: Threads were merged..
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/203101


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: My Surefire tactical lights collection!!!*

Here is my latest acquisition. M2 Centurion Strider. The story is that there was a small run of strider knives and M2 Centurions as a gift set. The M2 was etched with the Strider logo and the Strider knife has a SF logo. The knife and light have the same serial number. here are pics of the set.
http://www.badlandsforums.com/faq/StriderCollaborations.shtml


Somehow a dealer had the M2 Strider by itself So I bought it.














Here it is after a little lego-ing. I call it my "LED M2/3" not really but it is like a M3.


----------



## Monocrom

It's topics like this that make me wish I had a digital camera.


----------



## Solscud007

wait you spend money on expensive flashlights and mods; and yet not a couple hundred on a simple point-&-shoot digital camera? cmon man any good money wasting hobby requires a camera to take pictures of your money squandering haha.


----------



## Patriot

Monocrom said:


> It's topics like this that make me wish I had a digital camera.




Does your cell phone take pics possibly?


----------



## Monocrom

Patriot36 said:


> Does your cell phone take pics possibly?


 
Yup, but it's currently busted. Should have a replacement in a few days.

This just isn't my night. I lost two hours worth of work when my comp decided to act up, and it closed the page that contained the latest chapter I was working on for my current novel. Two hours of work.... for nothing. :shakehead

I'm going to go cuddle with my M6.


----------



## Solscud007

were you using Microsoft office? which ver? cause Windows does auto save for you in a cache to help prevent such an incident. Also if you are a writer, shouldnt you save more often?


----------



## Braddah_Bill

Just a quick shot of my K-series lights.




 


Bill


----------



## Size15's

Braddah_Bill said:


> Just a quick shot of my K-series lights.
> Bill


Bill,
K-Series? There are only two lights in the "K-Series" - the K2 Kroma and K2-MS Kroma Mil Spec.

The SureFires you show are all E-Series. I suppose that you refer to "K" because of the bezels?


----------



## Braddah_Bill

Yeah..... LOL 

I was just to lazy to type out KL1, KL4, KX2..... OH, and KL1-SG.
I took it for granted everyone would know I was talking about.

Thanks big guy. :thumbsup:


Bill 




Size15's said:


> Bill,
> K-Series? There are only two lights in the "K-Series" - the K2 Kroma and K2-MS Kroma Mil Spec.
> 
> The SureFires you show are all E-Series. I suppose that you refer to "K" because of the bezels?


----------



## coyote223

My meager little Surefire collection. The M4 is awaiting the funds so it can enjoy a liberal soaking in MilkySpit.





Milky L2, CREEmator, L1 Cree Extreme.





New to me, used 6P by my 6Z.


----------



## fireboltr

fireboltr said:


> Heres my poor excuse for a growing surefire collection...
> 
> E1L new dual output
> 6P (edit: replacement 3sm q2 5a dereelight drop-in showed up today not sure if I trust it though as there is no mechanical "lock" between the reflector and pill. The reflector rides on the led and I am afraid that the new one will do what the last one did. Twist the emitter board and severe the wires since the darn thing isnt held in with anything but heatsink compound)
> G2Z-OD w/P60L
> C2-HA w/M60
> A2-HA-Wh
> U2A
> and Ive got an l4 inbound.......
> 
> P.S. I guess Im weird though....ALL the lights axcept for the E1L and P60 are in their boxes



Needed to do an update as the family has grown a little.

E1L new dual output user
6P running P60L with 6PD bezel (set up for girlfriend)
G2Z-OD running Malkoff M60L New in box
C2 running Malkoff M60 New in box
L4 older dark anno New in box
L4 newer greener anno user
A2 HA White New in box
U2A New in box

The following lights are ones I am trying to "sneak" buy
L7
L5
E2L

I am waiting for the Ub2 to be released well if it is released


----------



## Solscud007

Im looking for one of those Hurricane boxes.


----------



## Tempest UK

Solscud007 said:


> Im looking for one of those Hurricane boxes.



They come up every now and then on the Marketplace, so keep an eye open and you should find one 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Brizzler

Not my only Surefire but the nicest light kit I have, including some Milky magic:






I only recently got the case so had to show off :naughty:


----------



## Team Member

An update on the family..

But there is missing a couple of lights, L1, C3, M6...


----------



## ruger357

E1 EXECUTIVE GUN METAL
E1E EXECUTIVE ELITE HA
KL1 HEAD
E2E EXECUTIVE ELITE HA
KX2 HEAD
L1
6PL


----------



## KeyGrip

Team member, is that a Kroma head on a Leef body with a clicky? How does that work out?


----------



## Team Member

KeyGrip said:


> Team member, is that a Kroma head on a Leef body with a clicky? How does that work out?



It´s a Milspec Kroma with a Leef 18650 body and a standard LOTC. Works fine but you don´t have Low on it, just High mode on the White Led.


----------



## KeyGrip

That's really cool. I'll have to try that.


----------



## Team Member

And on the right side in the pic there is 2 6P with Leef 18650 bodys. One uses a LF and the other hosts a 1.5V R2 drop in with a single AA tube inside.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Team Member said:


> It´s a Milspec Kroma with a Leef 18650 body and a standard LOTC. Works fine but you don´t have Low on it, just High mode on the White Led.


 


You might be able to get both high/low to work if you add a McC2S 2-stage twitsty to the mix:naughty:...I don't know what resistor would be best though:thinking:


----------



## etc

9P with M60 Malkoff. The best lite I have.


----------



## etc

Please someone post SureFire 9P next to 2x18500 body next to 2x18650 body
(either from FiveMega or Leef)


----------



## Zen|th

WOW!!! U guys really have a lot of SureFires!!! I bet u guys spent a fortune on those . 

Well here is my simple and humble collection...

*[over-sized images removed by moderator]*


----------



## Zen|th

WHOOPS! I forgot to reduce the size of my pics

_Note: You may replace them when you have re-sized them._


----------



## HELL LIGHT

My favorite Surefire lights

*Centurion C3 LED* 




*Aviator A2 in green LED*












*Surefire E2D*


----------



## kramer5150

Noob... My first taste of real HA TypeIII:twothumbs

Just a little CPF p0rn... excited over my latest addition


----------



## matt0

M2 looks great!


----------



## loszabo

Congrats to the M2! What about adding a Z48 Tailcap (easy to get compared to the SW02) or maybe even the KL5A...? 

Since the M2, I got a 6P, 6P Defender, and sold all my G2 & G2Zs. Aluminium rules! :nana:


----------



## kramer5150

Thanks gents... its a puny collection but obviously I'm slowly progressing. I'm running DX engines right now, 14442 in the M2 for its cool running ~130ma low mode and 11836 in the 6P. As the pics show I also run the P60 and P61 depending on my mood. I may be in the minority but I like the OEM twist caps, theres something about the bomb-proof design that adds to the fun IMHO. The shock-proof M2 bezel, is so much bigger and robust than the smaller ones and its $$$ well spent. I could go on and on... but I'll save that for the video review.


----------



## brighterisbetter

Brizzler said:


>


Which Pelican model # is this? I would like to pick one up with my next Lighthound order for my, big surprise here, M3.


----------



## Shawn L

My small collection :devil:.


----------



## DUQ

I just got two more this week. KL7 + 8X Commander body and an 8X Commander + KT5. Also added an RPM clicky to my KL6/M3. The Commander bodies serial numbers are A012913, A012914


----------



## Brizzler

brighterisbetter said:


> Which Pelican model # is this? I would like to pick one up with my next Lighthound order for my, big surprise here, M3.



It's a Pelican 1120 - in fact bought on my first visit to the USA about a month ago! A flashaholic souvenir... 
Just so you know, the M3 will hardly (if at all) fit "horizontally", but if you use the diagonal, it fits nicely, as you can see! The 1060 microcase is also worth considering and the M3 should fit, but you so need to buy the foam separately.


----------



## Size15's

DUQ said:


> I just got two more this week. KL7 + 8X Commander body and an 8X Commander + KT5. Also added an RPM clicky to my KL6/M3. The Commander bodies serial numbers are A012913, A012914


What do you think of the 8AX+KT5?


----------



## DUQ

Size15's said:


> What do you think of the 8AX+KT5?



I played with it the other morning on my way to the bus stop. I was lighting up the side of a school at least 50 yards away. I also lit up a house at closer to 100 yards. I heard that the turbo heads had some great throw; now I believe it. Now I want a KT1


----------



## H2Orower

Updated 10/14/08:

My wife may be shaking her head laughing, but I don't care. I'm really enjoying this little Surefire obsession of mine.


----------



## werdnawee

Here is my first ever Surefire group shot!!!







Can't believe I got my first Surefire in May 2008. What an addiction!!


----------



## Tempest UK

I hope you plan on taking the others out of their packaging 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DM51

werdnawee said:


> Here is my first ever Surefire group shot!!!


Pic is too big - please resize it to 800 x 800 pixels max.


----------



## Solscud007

Well DaFAB asked me a while back for a pic of my modest Surefire Collection. I was waiting for my last SF piece. (not really my last, but surely one of the jewels of the SF crown) The L6 Porcupine.

So here is my modest collection.

Back Row:
Surefire hat 

Middle Row:
M952P (swapped out with XM tailcap, also have the 7" remote switch not pictured)
M111D w/ old style M3 bezel
M6 Guardian w/blue filter
M3 Combatlight w/ KL6 & Z48
L5 Lumamax
M2-ST (strider) serial# SF0072 w/ SW02
M2-ST (strider) serial# SF0236 w/ SW01
C2-HA w/ Z58
C2-CJ
6P-USA
V85 holster
G2Z (first SF in my collection, it started it all)

Front Row:
L6 Porcupine
Surefire Gift Set case
Strider Surefire Knife Serial# 0072








Im waiting anxiously for my SF 6BL, which shall take its place along with these fine Illumination Tools.


----------



## Eric242

Now that´s a great picture Solscud (with great content too) :thumbsup:


----------



## MorpheusT1

Current..

With some of the badboys missing.


----------



## Solscud007

Mopheus where did you get the SF lexan displays? I could use one for my Porcupine.


----------



## MorpheusT1

I was lucky to find some on the Forums.
Non Flashlights section.

The plan was to use on a L6 Porcupine,but ive had no luck finding one..


Benny


----------



## Solscud007

ok thanks. If you wanna feel charitable you could sell me one for my porcupine haha

on the middle shelf, what head is on that C2/M2 w/ SW02? is it a KL2? what M-C adapter did you use?


----------



## MorpheusT1

I did sell some displays i had left over,

They usually pop up in the non lights section.

The M2 body with the SW02 has a Modified KL2 head.
The adapter i believe was bought at lighthound,im sorry i cannot give a more straight answer.I buy stuff all the time and loose track easily.
Maybe a Leef product or TnC..not sure.

The KL2 has a Modified McR38 Reflector and a 3 Level Driver by Mike Jordan.
Low,Med,High in that order.High is 1000mA i believe..
Led is a SSC U2 with a creamy tint..


I must compliment everybodys pictures here aswell as collections.
Wish i could take as nice pictures.
I guess using a automatic setting camera is not the best same with regular lightning.

Ive had some sucess at getting OK pictures when shooting one or two light at the same time,more and the lightinig gets bad and the pictures come out blurry.


If i find more Surefire Displays i will let you know,im always on the lookout for more of the type i have already.


Best Regards,
Benny


----------



## willrx

Great pictures.


----------



## etc

This is as close as I come to Surefire:


Aftermarket Surefire bodies, left to right: 

Leef 2x18650, FiveMega 2x18650, Leef 2x18500, FiveMega 2x18500, stock Surefire 9P 3x123 body.


----------



## loszabo

Solscud007 said:


> Well DaFAB asked me a while back for a pic of my modest Surefire Collection. I was waiting for my last SF piece. (not really my last, but surely one of the jewels of the SF crown) The L6 Porcupine.



Wow, respect, Sir!!! :bow:


----------



## aioria

G2 TN and G2 OD





KL4 with L1 body





KL1 and E1E body


----------



## Team Member

H2Orower said:


>



You really take some good photos of your collection.:twothumbs

I wish that I could get my pics to look like that :thinking:


----------



## lumafist

aioria said:


> KL4 with L1 body


 


Veeery nice picture there......!


----------



## H2Orower

Team Member said:


> You really take some good photos of your collection.:twothumbs
> 
> I wish that I could get my pics to look like that :thinking:


 
Thanks Team Member.  My camera is a relatively simple little automatic point and shoot (Canon PowerShot SD550), but I'm pleased with the results I usually get. The key for me is using the macro mode with no flash, plenty of ambient light, and keeping the camera still by setting it on a stable surface and using the self-timer. Seems to work good for me.


----------



## Team Member

The family keeps growing..


----------



## Solscud007

Hey TM, is that a U2 with a Z48 tailcap?


----------



## willrx

Nice backdrop.:thumbsup:


----------



## Team Member

Solscud007 said:


> Hey TM, is that a U2 with a Z48 tailcap?




Nope, it´s a Milspec Kroma with a Leef body and Z48. And inside there is an AW 18650..


@willrx

I think that my sink is probably one of the most photographed ones that has not been involved in any advertising 

And sometimes I use it for it´s intended purpose...


----------



## Solscud007

Team Member said:


> Nope, it´s a Milspec Kroma with a Leef body and Z48. And inside there is an AW 18650..



im confused. How does that work? I thought Kromas need a dual stage clicky? Or does the milspec not have dual stage and just selector switch to change LEDs? Does that mean a PKEF Kroma does not need a dual stage either?


----------



## Team Member

The Milspec Kroma only have dual stage on White. So now there is no low mode when using a different TC.

But I don´t mind. I think it´s even working better now than before.

I´m a KISS guy. Even 2-stage is too much for me to handle...


----------



## Team Member

Bump!!


----------



## matt0

:twothumbs


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Team Member said:


> Bump!!


 

Throw a few naked females in there, and I think I'd be in Heaven!!

*Nice gathering.oo::naughty::twothumbs:twothumbs*

I am in the process of moving right now and will have to update my collection photo once I get settled into the new house 
I've sold a few since my last photo.

Now I just need a bad-*** display case!


----------



## Solscud007

Go buy the SF display case!!!!


----------



## willrx

Just get one of these and be done.:devil:


----------



## Solscud007

I am jealous. when my gf and I get married and get a house it will be my goal to hunt one of those display cases down. Even if I have to nag SF directly haha


----------



## 276

That's awesome!


----------



## zx7dave

Willrx/team Member....nice collections...I actually like the way you both display your lights...very different, but very effective...
Got some nice rare lights in there....


----------



## MorpheusT1

Awsome setup Willrx.



:thumbsup:



Benny


----------



## willrx

Thanks for the kind words gentlemen. The display cases are like anything else, if you talk with enough people and go to enough places you'll find one available also. Not nearly as hard to find as some of the lights.


----------



## Team Member

I see that you have the door on the other side of the cabinett. Look at mine and you will see the difference.
But it looks extremly nice willrx :twothumbs I´m glad that I also have one :naughty:












A cabinett is what a true Surefire collector needs


----------



## DM51

Wow! willrx, TM... beautiful displays! You both have _serious_ SF-itis, lol. The next time Mrs. DM51 starts giving me a hard time about my own lights, I'll show her your pics here!


----------



## willrx

Super! I suppose the door can be placed wherever you want it. Nice job with the cabinet lighting BTW. Any tips?


----------



## willrx

DM51,
Thank you for commenting. Always an honor for me to be acknowledged by a high ranking and well respected moderator. Great idea regarding your better half.


----------



## Team Member

DM51 said:


> Wow! willrx, TM... beautiful displays! You both have _serious_ SF-itis, lol. The next time Mrs. DM51 starts giving me a hard time about my own lights, I'll show her your pics here!




Hehehe, so far Mrs. TM has not complained about the cabinett. She even thought it was good of me to have all the lights at one place and not spread all over the house 

Actually, she has never said anything about my flashaholism  :thinking:

_..well, she has that horse thing instead, costs a helluva more than my lights..maybe thats why...

@_willrx

I will try to take some pics of the cabinett light. I bought it at IKEA....


----------



## willrx

Thanks, we have an IKEA here also.


----------



## Monocrom

Team Member said:


> .... A cabinet is what a true Surefire collector needs


 
I see an N30, a Polarion, and a couple of Mags at the bottom of the cabinet. What's up with that??


----------



## Cosmo7809

Team Member said:


> Bump!!


Get some ducktape, tape em together and get a beamshot 

Seriously, killer collection.


----------



## TITAN1833

@Team Member wow!do you by chance play surefire pick-up sticks with that collection? :devil:


----------



## ShortArc

willrx said:


> Just get one of these and be done.:devil:


 

Ok...now how exactly did you get this beauty?


----------



## Team Member

Cosmo7809 said:


> Get some ducktape, tape em together and get a beamshot




No no no, don´t go there... I have already had my portion of that madness 


And Monocrom..... I just have to fill up the empty space with something...


----------



## willrx

ShortArc,
Right place, right time mainly.


----------



## ampdude

will, I would LOVE to inspect that collection up close. 

Is that an olive green C2 I see toward the top? That looks amazing.


----------



## Solscud007

Sure you arent thinking of the C2 jungle camo?


----------



## Cosmo7809

ShortArc said:


> Ok...now how exactly did you get this beauty?



Sometimes they pop up in the B/S/T forum.... Sometimes to be shipped or local pickup. One was sold not too long ago.


----------



## willrx

ampdude said:


> will, I would LOVE to inspect that collection up close.
> 
> Is that an olive green C2 I see toward the top? That looks amazing.



Thank you. Yes, C2-CJ like the others that have been posted here. A close up:


----------



## ShortArc

Thanks for the info on the display cases. I think I need one of those


----------



## ampdude

Oh, I didn't realize it was a C2-CJ, very nice! It looked like something else from the farther shot you had. I remember someone here had a green Z2 and that's what it reminded me of.


----------



## Monocrom

Team Member said:


> And Monocrom..... I just have to fill up the empty space with something...


 
You mean like a Surefire Beast II or several cases of SF cells?


----------



## Tempest UK

I'm repeatedly tempted to do a collection photo, but it's getting increasingly difficult :sick2:

Having said that...let's see some updated photos, people!

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## willrx

Tempest,
With that idea in mind, what method have you found to be most photographic?


----------



## Tempest UK

willrx said:


> Tempest,
> With that idea in mind, what method have you found to be most photographic?



For taking pictures of my collection? Well these days it usually involves cramming them all into the smallest space possible, in a very unattractive presentation, in order to get them all in frame :sick2:

For example, this was my last attempt:






...and I imagine there's one or two dozen more now.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## willrx

Yes, that's what meant. The photography experts here will certainly be able to guide us....I hope. You may have exceeded the world limit on collectible Surefire lights though.oo: Nice, very nice.


----------



## DM51

LOL Tempest, what you need is a bigger house and an ultra-wide-angle lens to get all those in shot!


----------



## Team Member

Monocrom said:


> You mean like a Surefire Beast II or several cases of SF cells?



Now that would have been something, fill the whole bottom with SF CR123...


The Beast hasn´t really caught my attention...I don´t know...I don´t feel the urge...





Tempest, you can ship your collection to me and I will take some nice pics of it.......I don´t live to far away...


----------



## Solscud007

Tempest, what is etched on the 6P at the bottom? Looks like a 6P-GM.


----------



## Tempest UK

I can't quite remember, now that you mention it :thinking: I don't have it to hand to check.

Here's a photo of some of my engraved 6Ps, but you still can't make it out very well:







Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Solscud007

hmm interesting. Can someone help clarify/identify this tailcap?








That is the same tailcap on the DARPA DEF3 light. If you notice, the channel (right in front of the switchm toward the pocket clip) is shallower than a std kroma tailcap. If you look at the very end of the tailcap, the machining is different. The edge of the tailcap (at the switch end) is rounded with a larger radius than the std kroma tailcap.

This tailcap is certainly NOT a U2 tailcap clicky. Perhaps it is the early PKEF Turbo Kroma clicky? My PKEF does NOT have that. However mine is not a clicky.


----------



## Size15's

It is a proto-type two-stage clickie TailCap, unseen by the public except on a very few PKEF lights.
The PKEF were leftover DEF components and this was one of the concepts SureFire field-tested at that time.

I personally don't get on with it very well - it isn't exactly KISS and I prefer the standard momentary two-stage push button pressure switch without any latching mechanism for constant-on.


----------



## Solscud007

Ok I thought so, but just wanted to make sure. I prefer clickies. my PKEF and std Kroma LOTC are a little stiff to operate with one hand. I would love a 2 stage clicky. wanna trade? haha


----------



## Size15's

Solscud007 said:


> Ok I thought so, but just wanted to make sure. I prefer clickies. my PKEF and std Kroma LOTC are a little stiff to operate with one hand. I would love a 2 stage clicky. wanna trade? haha


No can do I'm afraid. IMHO you're not missing out on much but then I'm not known for being a fan of clickie switches so I have much bias!!


----------



## seale_navy

Tempest UK said:


> I can't quite remember, now that you mention it :thinking: I don't have it to hand to check.
> 
> Here's a photo of some of my engraved 6Ps, but you still can't make it out very well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 i love the surefire 6P with the american flag colour.. where did u geth them?


----------



## tx101

seale_navy said:


> i love the surefire 6P with the american flag colour.. where did u geth them?



Surefire Korea have them, I remember seeing them recently for sale
in the UK as well.
Should be fairly easy to find one in the US


----------



## seale_navy

tx101 said:


> Surefire Korea have them, I remember seeing them recently for sale
> in the UK as well.
> Should be fairly easy to find one in the US


 
recently in the UK ? where? im in england too...


----------



## TJx

seale_navy said:


> i love the surefire 6P with the american flag colour.. where did u geth them?



Here's a source:

http://www.irawoods.com/Surefire-6P-USA-Patriot-High-Output-Flashlight


----------



## H2Orower

I just purchased this pelican case to store my collection and find it rather convenient. I thought I'd share a photo or two.


----------



## Solscud007

isnt that the laptop case? boy you sure like e-series lights.


----------



## Team Member

@H2Orower

Now that was really nice!! :thumbsup: Using a laptop case seems to be the trick.


And I really like your L4, it has such distinct colour differences on tke KL4. Very nice!



..and you always manage to snap such great pics...


----------



## willrx

Perfect case for the job-great idea. Did you "pick and pluck" or have to cut any foam?


----------



## H2Orower

Thanks for the comments guys. 

The case is Pelicans newest laptop case which was designed for 15" laptops. Its interior is only about 2inches thick/deep, which is perfect for smaller E-series lights. (Yeah, as you noticed, I'm a fan of the E-series ). I tried to diversify a little with my L1 and A2, and the space that I left at the bottom of the case should fit the K2 Kroma perfectly, which is on my wishlist next.

The case comes with your choice of "Pick 'N' Pluck" foam or a "Computer Case Liner". The foam was very easy to deal with. No cutting required for me. Two squares was the perfect width for my lights, then I just varied the length. And one square between lights worked well.

For you guys with the larger lights, Pelican has the 1470/1490/1495 briefcase style cases which are considerably deeper. Then again, a lot of you guys would need *multiple* cases judging by the size of your collections.


----------



## Solscud007

You will love the kroma. I didnt think too much of it at first until I played with one in my hands. Now I have one and it is my new personal EDC. I used to EDC my G2Z then it switched to my C2-ST now it is the Kroma.


----------



## eshishlo

I agree the Kroma is a great light. I carried it for a while...until...well lets just say that I decided to let someone else enjoy it as well.


----------



## Solscud007

eshishlo said:


> I agree the Kroma is a great light. I carried it for a while...until...well lets just say that I decided to let someone else enjoy it as well.




Yes, and that would be ME!!! Thanks Ed!!! 

Is your Aviator head black? or is that due to the lighting and camera?


----------



## Petersen

Isn't much compared to some of yours..... 
- but hopefully more to come:twothumbs


----------



## HKocher

Cross posted on the weaponlight thread, but I figured it was worth posting here:

Handgun lights:






W117D on Kimber Warrior
315R(?) on HK USP40C

Surefire handguard lights:






618 on Rem 870
617 on Benelli M1S90 (w/ LM90 9v head)
628 on MP5N SBR

Universal lights:






M961XM07 on MK12 Mod0 SPR build
M951XM07 on LMT/Noveske build
M900a on Colt/LMT SBR
M600a Scout on LMT 9mm SBR
(on left) 6v Classic on K.I.S.S. build
(on right) M600a Scout on M4 build

Also my lone Larue Battlelight

Handhelds:






Top left to right: L5, M2, old 6Z w/ clicky tailcap, E2D, G2 tan, 8AX rechargeable, 9AN rechargeable.


----------



## willrx

Super!


----------



## Eric242

Well, since I was just taking some pictures for the Pelican Cases Thread - here´s an update on my Surefire Lights:

L5 - M2 - C2 - E1e






U2 - K2 - K2 Milspec with PK Logo - E1D





KL3-BK-BL/C2body/U2tailcap - C2 Emerson Edition - M3head/LeefC2M/C2body/Z58










Closup on the *******:

with Z58 tailcap
http://www.ea242.de/pic/lampen/surefire-*******01.jpg

with G&P Scorpion tailcap that looks like a SW01 slim in black
http://www.ea242.de/pic/lampen/surefire-*******02.jpg

It´s obvious: The light needs a BIG HA tailcap and neither a Z58 nor a black G&P. A SW01!

Eric


----------



## gswitter

How 'bout an RPM tail cap?






_Edit: The tail cap in my pic is one from Richard's earlier run(s). I also have a black one from his most recent run, which screws down much further and leaves a gap no bigger than a stock tail cap. I assume the tail caps at Lighthound are from the most recent run._


----------



## Eric242

gswitter said:


> How 'bout an RPM tail cap?


I had one with tritium slots and sold it to brighterisbetter a while ago.
I like the SW01 better for my light since it is shorter and a little wider.

Eric


----------



## PCC

I have a small collection


----------



## tx101

Eric242 said:


> with G&P Scorpion tailcap that looks like a SW01 slim in black
> http://www.ea242.de/pic/lampen/surefire-*******02.jpg
> 
> It´s obvious: The light needs a BIG HA tailcap and neither a Z58 nor a black G&P. A SW01!
> 
> Eric



Have you tried a Z48 tailcap ?


----------



## Team Member

Frankenlights...?


----------



## Britelumens

Finally, I can post here .... 














With regards,
Jo @ Britelumens


----------



## Team Member

OMG!!!!!!




I want one like that!!


----------



## 276

I really need to post something in this thread one day.

Team member what is the runtime you get with those Kl heads on the M6?


----------



## Team Member

276 said:


> I really need to post something in this thread one day.
> 
> Team member what is the runtime you get with those Kl heads on the M6?



With the KL6 I get 4.5h and with the KL5 I don´t know.


----------



## Kingfisher

Surefires.

Not getting any images - will investigate :shrug:


----------



## Kingfisher

Another go




























Latest addition


----------



## MorpheusT1

Some new added.

Sorry about the blurry picture.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

MorpheusT1 said:


> Some new added.
> 
> Sorry about the blurry picture.


 

NICE!!!:twothumbs

What head is on that 3 cell vital gear body?


----------



## MorpheusT1

Thanks,

The light with the VG body is actually a original VG F2.
So Vital Gear 2 cell body with a Vital gear P60 Head.

Here is a review of the light.
I bought it from Quickbeam so it is actually the exact same light.
Same goes for the KL1 with PK logo sitting on the Aluminum SF Brick with the PKEF.




Awsome workmanship,feels like a surefire and it is very small for a 2 cell P60 Host.


I just regret i didnt buy some more when they were readily available.



Benny


----------



## seale_navy

hey.. what TAD means? is it an online store?

and eric242? why do buy Pelican cases from lighthound? I think in Europe they sell Peli cases ( european version/branding)

so my question is? is Peli cases expensive in Germany till have to buy from lighthound(USA)

and where do u get those surefire stickers?


----------



## gswitter

Britelumens said:


>


What's driving that Ostar?



Kingfisher said:


>


I've never been much of a fan of the Z2, but that's a great picture of it.


----------



## seale_navy

to Kingfisher..

Hello.. I am based in the UK too. I see from ur pics u have a lot of surefire batteries. Where do u buy them actually? I know nightgear.co.uk sells them but it aint cheap. I think energizer or panasonic cr123a is much cheaper than those surefire batteries..

I bought my first surefire from nightgear.co.uk actually...

and where did u buy ur E2DL from? do u mind posting some pics of ur E2DL crenallated bezel? Im thinking of buying it.


----------



## prime77

Here's some of mine


----------



## Eric242

seale_navy said:


> hey.. what TAD means?....
> and eric242? why do buy Pelican cases from lighthound?
> ....and where do u get those surefire stickers?



They don´t sell the OD green cases over here - at least not yet. And yes, they are much more expensive over here. Shipping for pelican cases is very expensive too (~$45 for the case + $36 for shipping) but it still is a little cheaper to order one from lighthound than buying it here. And I get the colour I want. It´s www.tadgear.com and the stickers are from eBay.

Eric


----------



## tx101

@Benny









:huh::huh::huh:

What is that MONSTER with three emitters ..... details please :thumbsup:


----------



## MorpheusT1

That is a Surefire M2 with C to M adapter and SW02 running a 3x Cree M6 Clone head.

The Head belonged to a DX M6 light with dimmable knob in the tail.
The Finish and fit is exellent and up to par with Surefire.
But originally it was only resistored and had to run on 6xRCR123`s in a surefire M6 Battery adapter to get bright enough.

I sent the Head to Darkzero for some magic and he put a 3 level driver in there with memory.I think the drive level is around 900mA per emitter(i forget easily so the actual numbers may be diffrent)
It is crazy bright running 2x RCR123`s.
And can be used on the M6 + M3 body with no problems.

The work DZ does is amazing and i just love this light.


Here is a link to the M6 3x Cree Clone.

The light head and battery pack is compatible with Surefire M6 + M3


----------



## tx101

Just had a lookie in DX, its "Back Ordered"
dont think I want to wait for months.

Your DK build is very impressive :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Kingfisher

seale navy
The 6P, Z2 and G2's are old pics and have batteries that were bought when I was in the USA - a great bargain when the £/$ was better. See PM 

I am liking these at the moment.. http://www.heinnie.com/wuuqY7102238...m-CR123A-Batteries-12-Pack/p-97-263-364-2173/ ...they have PTC (?) which sounds good too!

I will post some pics soon, maybe weekend.


----------



## seale_navy

Kingfisher..

I PM u..thanks though..


----------



## Team Member

Thanks to a fellow CPF member I finally get my hands on Hurricane box. It arrived today in excellent condition!







And here it is among some other SF´s..


----------



## Tempest UK

Team Member said:


> Thanks to a fellow CPF member I finally get my hands on Hurricane box. It arrived today in excellent condition!



Snap, I only recently got one thanks to tx101 

In other news, I think DaFAB is now legally obliged to post a collection photo, now that he has got so much cool new stuff. The legal consequences for not doing so are long and complex, but ultimately result in his entire collection becoming my property 


Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DaFABRICATA

_Team Member...._

The Hurricane Battery Holder IS a cool accessory.
I've never used any of the bulbs that came with mine. 
I always thought it would be cool to have an LED running at a very low current to replace the BN01 bulb. Maybe a snap-on heatsink with a diffuser over the LED to help disperse and protect it.....:thinking::twothumbs



_Tempest UK...._

I need a wide angle lense before I can do that! 
I also need to clear off my desk first.
I'll try to get pics by the end of this weekend...:twothumbs


----------



## will

It's a start,

6P with R2..


----------



## Sgt. LED

Very very nice!http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=2777345#post2777345


----------



## Monocrom

will said:


> It's a start,
> 
> 6P with R2..


 
Obvious question..... Where did you get that body?


----------



## Size15's

Yeah it's not like that sort of body grows on trees...


----------



## Sgt. LED




----------



## will

Monocrom said:


> Obvious question..... Where did you get that body?



I made it - I have been covering mini-mags with wood for the last few years. This one is a Solarforce L2 body that got covered with Amboyna Burl after a spin on my lathe.


----------



## Sgt. LED

I am suprised more people haven't seen your previous MM efforts.
Very classy!


----------



## Superdave

MorpheusT1 said:


> Some new added.
> 
> Sorry about the blurry picture.


 

Hope you don't mind me asking but where did you get the crenelated bezel that's on the KT1/C2 in the background?

I think that would top off my KT2/Z3 lego nicely.. :naughty:

Thanks


----------



## Monocrom

will said:


> I made it - I have been covering mini-mags with wood for the last few years. This one is a Solarforce L2 body that got covered with Amboyna Burl after a spin on my lathe.


 
If you decide to offer that service, I'm sure many Surefire collectors would be interested. Nice way to make a few extra bucks. Just a thought.


----------



## Monocrom

Superdave said:


> Hope you don't mind me asking but where did you get the crenelated bezel that's on the KT1/C2 in the background?


 
That looks like the new attack-bezel that Solarforce is offering.


----------



## Superdave

Monocrom said:


> That looks like the new attack-bezel that Solarforce is offering.


 Not the one in front, the turbo head in the back


----------



## tx101

Superdave said:


> Not the one in front, the turbo head in the back




Looks like one of RPMs bezels


----------



## ramplit

Here's our ever-growing collection at the moment...:thumbsup:







The addiction has gotten worse ever since I started reading CPF a month ago! :naughty:


----------



## MorpheusT1

Superdave said:


> Hope you don't mind me asking but where did you get the crenelated bezel that's on the KT1/C2 in the background?
> 
> I think that would top off my KT2/Z3 lego nicely.. :naughty:
> 
> Thanks


 

The Bezels are sold by our very own RPM at this forum.
The Bezel tool he has wont work with the KT series heads though..





Benny


----------



## Size15's

ramplit,
Please can you share a few more photos of your 628 WeaponLight?

SureFire replaced the classic Z32 which was much cleaner in style with this current bezel that is "M2" style.
I'm interested to know your opinion of whether you feel the Bezel (and particularily the hexagonal anti-roll feature) is too close to the barrel.
If possible please can you measure the bezel diameter (inches or mm)
Is it 1.36" (34.5mm) like the old Z32, or 1.47" (~37mm) same as the M2?


----------



## 1wrx7

Size15's said:


> ramplit,
> Please can you share a few more photos of your 628 WeaponLight?
> 
> SureFire replaced the classic Z32 which was much cleaner in style with this current bezel that is "M2" style.
> I'm interested to know your opinion of whether you feel the Bezel (and particularily the hexagonal anti-roll feature) is too close to the barrel.
> If possible please can you measure the bezel diameter (inches or mm)
> Is it 1.36" (34.5mm) like the old Z32, or 1.47" (~37mm) same as the M2?


 

Al,

My LU60A bezel comes in at 1.472" In the pic the hex looks real close to the barrel

+1 for more pics ramplit. Is that an actual MP5 A guy I work with got a MP5 clone in .22LR. It looks like a lot of fun. The SureFire rail system he bought for it didn't fit though I guess they didn't clone it good enough:green:


----------



## Superdave

MorpheusT1 said:


> The Bezels are sold by our very own RPM at this forum.
> The Bezel tool he has wont work with the KT series heads though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny


 

that's cool.. i could probably make a tool to take the old ring out as long as the new one fits.

I'll PM him about it. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Size15's

1wrx7 said:


> Al,
> 
> My LU60A bezel comes in at 1.472" In the pic the hex looks real close to the barrel


Yep. The LU60 and LU60A use the M2 bezel at 1.47" diameter.
Apparently SureFire have replaced the classic Z32 bezel with one that is in the same style as the M2 bezel. However, I'm not sure whether it is the same as the M2 bezel at 1.47" but in black type II.
I find it hard that SureFire would bother to scale the M2 bezel down to 1.36" diameter. I guess that the MP5 forend is one of the only models where bezel diameter is close to contacting the barrel. Won't be an issue when SureFire convert the 628 and 628F to the P60L and use the standard bezel rather than a shock isolated one.

Al


----------



## ramplit

Size15's said:


> Yep. The LU60 and LU60A use the M2 bezel at 1.47" diameter. [Snip]
> 
> Al


 
Wow...you all go over my head so fast! :huh: :wave: The bezel is 1.47" and uses a P60 lamp. It looks very much like my M2. The Malkoff M60 showed up today for this light, but wouldn't work, I forgot to include the $1 adapter for the shock absorbing head.







The M2 reference makes sense now...the P60 Lamp for this light has a strong outside spring that I assume is there to combat recoil. The M60 won't make contact with the powered ring where the larger outside spring fits. I need to add the Malkoff spacer to have it work inside the 628.

The light is very close to the barrel end and has the flame pattern on the bezel to prove it. I don't think that I consider it too close. It's pretty handy to have the point of aim and the spot from the light go to the same place. I looked at the offset adaptor and may end up there, but I liked the way that this worked and felt.











It looks pretty grimey in this picture...the suppressor burns a fair amount of gunk into some places that just takes time with a brush to remove. I wasn't thinking about how close the barrel and the light were until I tried to fit the suppressor on and it really wasn't even close to going on. It was at that point that I saw that the flame pattern was on the bezel. 






BTW, even though it's a real Heckler & Koch and is marked MP-5/N, it is a modified semi-auto HK94. As you can see in this picture, it's missing the full auto machine gun feature.  It's still a hoot to shoot and to do carbine classes with and for the most part keeps up with its full-auto brother.






We have one of the .22 MP-5 look alikes that you spoke of as well. The holes for the forearm mount are just different enought that the surefire front-end wouldn't fit on without drilling one part or the other. That too is a lot of fun. Our's is cut down like the one above and it too has a real silencer attached. That's so quiet that it will make head's turn at the range! :thumbsup: Sorry about the dark pictures...not at the photo studio and used the flash instead.

Best regards and sorry for the hijack.

ramplit


----------



## zx7dave

Minus a few at the Milky labs and the one's in the vehicles...










Some of the same collection out of the case...




This group includes 9 Milky projects...I used to take the tape off as I liked the natural look of the light...mostly Seoul P4's..nothing too outlandish...


----------



## Size15's

ramplit said:


> Wow...you all go over my head so fast! :huh: :wave: The bezel is 1.47" and uses a P60 lamp. It looks very much like my M2...
> 
> The light is very close to the barrel end and has the flame pattern on the bezel to prove it. I don't think that I consider it too close. It's pretty handy to have the point of aim and the spot from the light go to the same place. I looked at the offset adaptor and may end up there, but I liked the way that this worked and felt.
> 
> Best regards and sorry for the hijack.
> 
> ramplit


Thanks
This makes sense. There is only one size of bezel - the "M2" size which may now be the new Z32. Will try to confirm that.

The whole point about the light being so close to the barrel is to aid in aiming. Especially in CQB for those wearing masks.

Al


----------



## Superdave

here is my humble collection...


----------



## Monocrom

Superdave said:


> here is my humble collection...


 
I'm a bit curious.... Which lamp or LED are you running in the light on the left. Looks like a Solarforce bezel on a yellow G2 body, with a G&P strobe tailcap.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Tempest UK said:


> In other news, I think DaFAB is now legally obliged to post a collection photo, now that he has got so much cool new stuff. The legal consequences for not doing so are long and complex, but ultimately result in his entire collection becoming my property
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 


I finally went into the vault to take some pics.

more to come..:naughty:

*3P's*






*M6's and Black M2 Magnum Light Body*






*C2/M2/L5 *






*6P Collection and Various Flavors of 6P Bezels*






*E-Series*






*Weaponlights*
also a Streamlight TLR-2..






*Most of the collection.*

My misc. parts are not shown here, only (_mostly_) complete lights.
I admit to having a problem...:duh2:
Also note: there are a few Alephs in there too...A3/Pr-T


----------



## Tempest UK

Thanks for the photos :thumbsup:

Your 6P collection is very impressive. I would post some updated photos of mine, to compare, but I'm not sure it has really changed since the last time I did :sigh:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## loszabo

This is the most impressive SureFire and especially 6P collection I've seen so far. Wow!!! 

The green 3P is my new SureFire holy grail!


----------



## Size15's

DaFABRICATA,
Thanks for taking the time to take and share those photos of your collection. Very impressive without a doubt.

I've never seen the W-Series bezel on standard-body SureFire. I've always wondered about whether it was possible. Excellent!


----------



## Superdave

Monocrom said:


> I'm a bit curious.... Which lamp or LED are you running in the light on the left. Looks like a Solarforce bezel on a yellow G2 body, with a G&P strobe tailcap.


 

Just a regular P60. The Yellow head for the light is missing the retaining ring for the lense.

I keep this one in the glovebox of my drag car. Strobe signals if i've got a problem at the end of the track or on the road and of course the yellow body is easy to spot at night.


----------



## Monocrom

Superdave said:


> Just a regular P60. The Yellow head for the light is missing the retaining ring for the lense.
> 
> I keep this one in the glovebox of my drag car. Strobe signals if i've got a problem at the end of the track or on the road and of course the yellow body is easy to spot at night.


 
Nice to see a legoed light with a specific purpose. :thumbsup:


----------



## greenpea76

*I think I have an illness.....I hope it goes away soon....
This first photo was a little less than a year ago....*




*My addiction has not ended* *and is slowly growing....*


----------



## 276

WOW thats an impressive collection


----------



## Monocrom

greenpea76 said:


> *My addiction has not ended* *and is slowly growing....*


 
That's a good-looking 3P Frankenstein light you have in the 2nd pic. (3rd light from the bottom, on the right).


----------



## Tempest UK

DaFAB - the body of the second light from the right on the bottom row of your E-series photo almost looks silver it has been so worn 

Do you have another photo of it?

I am once again away from most of my collection, so photos of my own are unfortunately not possible. Just got a DSLR though, so I'll definitely make an effort to do some collection photos when I get back.

I'm surviving on just 2 M6s at the moment 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## will

Monocrom said:


> If you decide to offer that service, I'm sure many Surefire collectors would be interested....




That seems like a good idea so - I made up a few using Koa, Cocobolo, and Amboyna Burl. I listed them in this thread

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/219466&referrerid=4688


----------



## Monocrom

will said:


> That seems like a good idea so - I made up a few using Koa, Cocobolo, and Amboyna Burl. I listed them in this thread
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/219466&referrerid=4688


 
Your thread really took off. Glad I was able to help, in a small way.


----------



## danpass

coyote223 said:


>



Ok. I've seen this in a few pics now .... which Surefire spares carrier is that? Looks like it holds an even dozen batts.


edit: Ok I made the connection that it is the 12B Hurricane "light". Is it sealed? Can the circuit be disabled without breaking the seal?


----------



## Team Member

danpass said:


> Ok. I've seen this in a few pics now .... which Surefire spares carrier is that? Looks like it holds an even dozen batts.
> 
> 
> edit: Ok I made the connection that it is the 12B Hurricane "light". Is it sealed? Can the circuit be disabled without breaking the seal?




There is no seal. Just open the box a bit and the light turns off.


----------



## danpass

So its not o-ringed like the SC models


----------



## gsxrac

Well now that ive gone through all of those pages and seen everybody else's collections mine looks a little puny but ohh well im proud of it. Most all of my lights get used on a regular basis. See if you can figure which one was my first/favorite...


----------



## danpass

http://www.danpassaro.com/img/v6/p528540201.jpg





the A2 is on the way


----------



## toby_pra

nice green...


----------



## danpass

toby_pra said:


> nice green...


 
yeah lol, not very OD. I'll white balance a bit better this weekend


----------



## danpass

Awwwwwwwwright!!!!

Finally got her.


Click pic


----------



## cruisemissile

ramplit said:


> Here's our ever-growing collection at the moment...:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The addiction has gotten worse ever since I started reading CPF a month ago! :naughty:


nice...
question- does the MP5's muzzle flash affect the bezel of the light?
It seems like the bezel is directly next to the muzzle and might get blast and powder spray.


----------



## Size15's

cruisemissile said:


> nice...
> question- does the MP5's muzzle flash affect the bezel of the light?
> It seems like the bezel is directly next to the muzzle and might get blast and powder spray.


It has long been the case that the heat and blast from the muzzle will put deposits on the bezel of the MP5 WeaponLight (and some handgun WeaponLights too). Prolonged exposure to heavy use may result in some permanent pitting or related wear and tear with the anodisation and possibly even some wearing away of the aluminium too. The Lexan window can also become worn. The advantage of the classic Z32 is that the Lexan window can be replaced by the user should it become damaged.

The benefit of having the light parallel to, and so close to the longitudinal axis of the barrel is that in CQB the rounds hit where the light beam shines. This is important for those wearing 'gas masks' and working in tight, dust/smoke/blast etc filled rooms. There's also reduced chance of the bezel catching on things such as slings, clothing and whatnot.
Another benefit in these operations is that with multiple operators it is possible to get an idea of which targets are being covered [and which parts of the room or which people aren't]

Al


----------



## DM51

cruisemissile said:


> It seems like the bezel is directly next to the muzzle and might get blast and powder spray.


You are right. The muzzle blast and scorching will be severe in that set-up. It is a very bad design indeed. The light should not protrude further forward than the end of the barrel - as well as muzzle blast, this exposes it to unnecessary knocks and adds to the overall length of the weapon.


----------



## Size15's

DM51 said:


> You are right. The muzzle blast and scorching will be severe in that set-up. It is a very bad design indeed. The light should not protrude further forward than the end of the barrel - as well as muzzle blast, this exposes it to unnecessary knocks and adds to the overall length of the weapon.


Whilst it may be a bad design, the MP5 WeaponLight is one of the most used WeaponLights in the world over the last twenty years (give or take). It's been the work horse of specialist military and police units and is still going strong today.

If the design was not workable or the downsides outweighed the advantages I'm certain that SureFire's close involvement with many of the world's finest special forces units would have seen it change long ago.


----------



## manoloco

Size15's said:


> It has long been the case that the heat and blast from the muzzle will put deposits on the bezel of the MP5 WeaponLight (and some handgun WeaponLights too). Prolonged exposure to heavy use may result in some permanent pitting or related wear and tear with the anodisation and possibly even some wearing away of the aluminium too. The Lexan window can also become worn. The advantage of the classic Z32 is that the Lexan window can be replaced by the user should it become damaged.
> 
> The benefit of having the light parallel to, and so close to the longitudinal axis of the barrel is that in CQB the rounds hit where the light beam shines. This is important for those wearing 'gas masks' and working in tight, dust/smoke/blast etc filled rooms. There's also reduced chance of the bezel catching on things such as slings, clothing and whatnot.
> Another benefit in these operations is that with multiple operators it is possible to get an idea of which targets are being covered [and which parts of the room or which people aren't]
> 
> Al


 

That trade off is a very good one, specially in a cqb weapon like the mp5, and if like you said the disadvantages dont compromise the light functionality, its logical the design path they chose, i really think they have had this in consideration, and decided this way, i even think its possible it was a recommendation from someone on the field, i imagine in a cqb weapon were the light beam is offset from the target it can be very uncomfortable on a reflex situation.

then again i dont know jack regarding firearms and weapon lights...


----------



## danpass

couldn't resist


----------



## Size15's

danpass,
B&W gives your photo a lot of class. Especially adding those sunglasses. :thumbsup:


----------



## danpass

Size15's said:


> danpass,
> B&W gives your photo a lot of class. Especially adding those sunglasses. :thumbsup:


 
thanks.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Updated pic...


----------



## Splunk_Au

DaFABRICATA, are you a millionaire?


----------



## DM51

Splunk_Au said:


> DaFABRICATA, are you a millionaire?


LOL, do you mean in $$ or lumens?


----------



## Splunk_Au

Prolly millionaire in $$$, and bazillionaire in lumens with all those lights he got!


----------



## Justin Case

Size15's said:


> It has long been the case that the heat and blast from the muzzle will put deposits on the bezel of the MP5 WeaponLight (and some handgun WeaponLights too). Prolonged exposure to heavy use may result in some permanent pitting or related wear and tear with the anodisation and possibly even some wearing away of the aluminium too. The Lexan window can also become worn. The advantage of the classic Z32 is that the Lexan window can be replaced by the user should it become damaged.
> 
> The benefit of having the light parallel to, and so close to the longitudinal axis of the barrel is that in CQB the rounds hit where the light beam shines. This is important for those wearing 'gas masks' and working in tight, dust/smoke/blast etc filled rooms. There's also reduced chance of the bezel catching on things such as slings, clothing and whatnot.
> Another benefit in these operations is that with multiple operators it is possible to get an idea of which targets are being covered [and which parts of the room or which people aren't]
> 
> Al



My old Classic 3V weaponlight bezel surface for a Glock 19 suffered from a lot of blast damage. The knurling was basically worn off. However, the Lexan window was never damaged, just frequently coated with a layer of particles that cut the light transmission. It was easily wiped off.

I don't really see why 1" or 2" would matter in terms of hitting the target. The beam pattern is sufficiently wide that it's hard to believe that such a small offset matters. Anyway, you aim using your sights. If you were using a laser aiming device, then as close to coaxial mounting would matter a lot more. If you have a mask, you ought to have a red dot sight, which is vastly easier to use than irons. IMO, a dot sight is far more valuable than a small offset of the light. Also, in room entries, each operator has an assigned sector to clear. He's not focusing on someone else's beam of light. If he is, he's not paying attention to his sector, risking his and his teammates lives. The deal is that each operator has to trust that his teammates are doing their job.

If the offset were so critical, then I'm surprised that SureFire designed the M500, M900, shotgun foreends, and universal weaponlights the way they have -- with a larger offset than for the MP5. Here is an M900A on a suppressed Colt SMG.






Here's the old universal weaponlight for an AR-15/M16.






Another downside of such a small offset is that you can't fit a suppressor.

I've used the offset adapter for my MP5 and it works fine in CQB (I removed the suppressor and put it on the Colt for this series of photos). IMO, it is also important to have a constant-on capability for two-handed weapons. If I have to carry something or someone with my offside arm, I can't operate the fore-end light very easily.


----------



## Team Member

Some new additions..






Flat front KT4
A2 with four flats
6P
G2
E1L Outdoorsman
E2e 
E-C adapters
SC3
KL3-HA-WH
KL3-BL-WH
KL5


----------



## jamie.91

i am currently looking for my first surefire ligt and was considering a 6p but on one of the posts i have seen a 3p but cannot find them on surefires website? any info would greatly be appreciated as i would love a 3p as my first surefire

jamie


----------



## Tempest UK

jamie.91 said:


> i am currently looking for my first surefire ligt and was considering a 6p but on one of the posts i have seen a 3p but cannot find them on surefires website? any info would greatly be appreciated as i would love a 3p as my first surefire
> 
> jamie



The 3P is a long discontinued model. It was replaced by the E1, which was replaced by the E1e.

Keep an eye on the Marketplace - they pop up for sale quite a lot.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## auxcoastie

Size15's said:


> SureFire cases (for Beasts and HellFighters etc) are Hardigg Storm Cases rather than Pelican.




Well technically now they are the same company


----------



## Size15's

auxcoastie said:


> Well technically now they are the same company


I did not know that. I wonder what this means for protective cases?
[a subject for a whole different thread]


----------



## Pontiaker

Old SF pics for you.Hope thats ok...
Matt


----------



## Radio

Pontiaker,This is not a sales thread. Please edit your post.


----------



## Pontiaker

Radio said:


> Pontiaker,This is not a sales thread. Please edit your post.


 
No problem, I didnt mean it to be a for slae thread, hence the part about me making a for sale thread for them later. i thought the collectors would like a pic of these before i sold them in the proper forum....


----------



## jtivat

Well you own as many 6C's and I have seen out in circulation!!!! I think I have only seen two in the original plastic box's and only one with the plastic lamp and 2/3 A cells!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MorpheusT1

Some new editions on mine,








*Top shelve.*

Left to right.

Surefire 12ZM
Surefire Z2
Surefire Kroma Milspec *PK*
Surefire PKEF 5K Blue and Red
Surefire C2 Camo
Surefire E2E Camo
Surefire L2 Porcupine
Surefire L1 Porcupine (Custom) Bezel from Download Rethreaded by GanP and assemled by DarkZero

Surefire M2 with Turbo head and 3x CREE XR-E (3 Levels)
Surefire M6 (Early version Serial A000713) Turbo Tower Seoul P4-U2
Surefire M6 w RPM bezel
Surefire C2 with KT1 and RPM bezel & Turbo tower Seoul P4-U2
Surefire M3
Surefire C2 (Custom SS bezel) and SW02
Surefire U2 Porcupine


Will list the others aswell,but not today


----------



## willrx

Super!:thumbsup:


----------



## 276

Wow awesome display...which Inova inforce did you get?


----------



## Mdinana

What? No SF's in Realtree camo? I could have gotten you a deal a few weeks back for them!


----------



## MorpheusT1

276 said:


> Wow awesome display...which Inova inforce did you get?



Thanks

I got the Inforce Color.
And i must say i am impressed,the quality is beyond perfect and the modes and output is very good.


Benny


----------



## loszabo

MorpheusT1 said:


> Some new editions on mine



Fantastic!!!


----------



## seale_navy

MorpheusT1 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I got the Inforce Color.
> And i must say i am impressed,the quality is beyond perfect and the modes and output is very good.
> 
> 
> Benny


 
how did u get the Inforce in Norway? its not out yet in the UK. where did u buy it online?


----------



## Size15's

seale_navy said:


> how did u get the Inforce in Norway? its not out yet in the UK. where did u buy it online?


A question for pm or another thread. Lets keep this thread on topic - SureFire collections please!


----------



## Helmut.G

'course this is nothing compared to what some of you guys got lovecpf


----------



## willrx

Everyone's collection is valued here. Thanks for sharing these.:thumbsup:


----------



## toby_pra

Very nice collection Morpheus...!


----------



## PetaBread

Morpheus:


What are those gold looking lights on the second shelf? :thinking:


----------



## MorpheusT1

Those are Peak Mckinley CR123 lights 7 Led version. All colors 
The Single led McKinleys are also there in all colors.


----------



## H2Orower

Today I had some time to take out my lights and play with the digital camera. Here's my latest collection photo:







I always liked the looks of just the black ones:


----------



## willrx

How'd you get the 12B shut without the light coming on?:thinking:


----------



## H2Orower

willrx said:


> How'd you get the 12B shut without the light coming on?:thinking:


 
Very observant! ... you can't get anything past this CFP crowd. 

What I did was remove the two batteries immediately below the bulb.


----------



## Sean




----------



## willrx

:kewlpics:Thanks!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Have you guys been posting in the SF poll? https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/225690

Bill


----------



## H2Orower

Bullzeyebill said:


> Have you guys been posting in the SF poll? https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/225690
> 
> Bill


 
I did. I really like that thread that Federal LG started over in the general section.


----------



## Solscud007

Ok my fellow Surefire collector fiends!!!! Pray for me. Pray good. I found a local store that is closing down. at the moment they are only down to marking things at 30% off. Still got a little ways to go 'til they close.

But they have a full Surefire cabinet with about 7 SF acrylic displays inside. Kinda like this one (the cabinet).
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v502/Xrunner03/SFdisplay_1.jpg

The stands inside are not the ones what are bent, like the one I have or the ones that MorpheusT1 has in his picture
http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t319/MorpheusT1/Lykter_4256.jpg


They are the bead blasted matte finish plastic stands that hold the light and display the price. 

At the moment I have my name and contact info down on that cabinet and the stands. According to the customerservice rep, a third party will handle the liquidation of the fixtures once the store closes. They will do some sort of bidding process. 

I didnt check but I hope no one is gunning for that display case. 
Supposedly I find out at the end of April, early May. 

So cross those fingers and pray with me!!! SUREFIRE CABINET SUREFIRE CABINET SUREFIRE CABINET


----------



## willrx

Good luck.


----------



## alflys2

Good luck.I drove along ways to get mine.


----------



## Patriot

I think I'm too lazy to pull out every surefire that I own to photograph them...lol ....but I am enjoying the full collections of the people who do take the time. :thumbsup:


I pulled out some M6 variations out for a group photo the other day so I guess that will have to do for now.


----------



## BlueBeam22

Nice picture and SF M6 collection Patriot! I know the M6 has amazing throw for being a standard flashlight shape/style, and is a very nice looking light.


----------



## auxcoastie

Figured I finally needed to show off my toys. I did forget the shirt and Christmas Card though.


----------



## toby_pra

can we get a pic from the front of your M6-collection Patriot?:thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot

toby_pra said:


> can we get a pic from the front of your M6-collection Patriot?:thumbsup:




I think so. By that you mean the opposite side right! Or do you mean from the reflector side?


----------



## Team Member

My Surefire-fu has been kinda low lately 

I have even sold a few of them.....this is not good...



But it´s nice to see that you guys have come up with some fresh pictures of your collections :twothumbs


And Helmut.G, sometimes a well used Surefire can be more good looking than a new one :naughty:
I liked your picture.


----------



## Helmut.G

Team Member said:


> And Helmut.G, sometimes a well used Surefire can be more good looking than a new one :naughty:
> I liked your picture.


yes, that 6P is cool
I bought it off ebay and it's probably older than I am :devil:


----------



## Solscud007

Sad news today. I went to the local sporting good store that is closing down. I wanted to check on the status of the Surefire cabinet. It was GONE!!!! I talked to customer service and no it was not sold. according to Customer Service, "the vendor took the cabinet back". So surefire came and took back the display case supposedly. 

Oh well there went my chance for a cabinet.


----------



## Monocrom

Solscud007 said:


> Sad news today. I went to the local sporting good store that is closing down. I wanted to check on the status of the Surefire cabinet. It was GONE!!!! I talked to customer service and no it was not sold. according to Customer Service, "the vendor took the cabinet back". So surefire came and took back the display case supposedly.
> 
> Oh well there went my chance for a cabinet.


 
Some vendors are very protective of their display items. Back when I collected pens, I tried to convince an aquaintence of mine to sell me the ceramic pelican that the Pelikan pen company uses as a display piece. Those things are gorgeous! But he told me his supervisor wouldn't O.K. it.


----------



## QtrHorse

Solscud007 said:


> Sad news today. I went to the local sporting good store that is closing down. I wanted to check on the status of the Surefire cabinet. It was GONE!!!! I talked to customer service and no it was not sold. according to Customer Service, "the vendor took the cabinet back". So surefire came and took back the display case supposedly.
> 
> Oh well there went my chance for a cabinet.


 
I'm assuming you are talking about Sportsmans Warehouse? I also went there and asked about the SF cabinet. They as well told me that it was sent back to SF. I guess the economy is hard for everyone, even the vendors.


----------



## Solscud007

QtrHorse said:


> I'm assuming you are talking about Sportsmans Warehouse? I also went there and asked about the SF cabinet. They as well told me that it was sent back to SF. I guess the economy is hard for everyone, even the vendors.




Were you in Pittsburgh? Or were you talking about a Sportsman's warehouse where you are?


----------



## BlueBeam22

I just bought my first SureFire, the 6P LED. I am amazed by its quality and love everything about it including the fact that it has really good throw.:thumbsup: I am now a SureFire fan!


----------



## zx7dave

Patriot said:


> I think I'm too lazy to pull out every surefire that I own to photograph them...lol ....but I am enjoying the full collections of the people who do take the time. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I pulled out some M6 variations out for a group photo the other day so I guess that will have to do for now.






Nice M6 Collection...hmmm...seems I'm short a couple....


----------



## Monocrom

BlueBeam22 said:


> I just bought my first SureFire, the 6P LED. I am amazed by its quality and love everything about it including the fact that it has really good throw.:thumbsup: I am now a SureFire fan!


 
Congrats on your first Surefire. 

You're already considering which one will be your 2nd one, aren't you.


----------



## QtrHorse

Solscud007 said:


> Were you in Pittsburgh? Or were you talking about a Sportsman's warehouse where you are?


 
The two within driving distance from me (San Antonio). All the apparent non CFP forum people cleaned them out of SF lights when they went to 5% off. All they saved for me was some rechargable SF battery pack that made it to the 20% off. I was really hoping to pick up a M6 or something similar that no one wanted to dish out the $$ for on the 20% off. The closest one had a M6 and I believe a M4 at one time along with a lot of the Executive series. Apparently all the good accessories went fast as well.


----------



## BlueBeam22

Monocrom said:


> Congrats on your first Surefire.
> 
> You're already considering which one will be your 2nd one, aren't you.


 
Thanks Monocrom!





I am really excited to have my first SureFire, and have already gotten some good use out of it. I tested it last night and it was able to light up the tops of trees 50+ yards away down my neighborhood street!

I will really be enjoying my new SF and the next one I would like to get (which I will get in the future) is the L7 LumaMax rechargeable. I might also like to get a G2L.


----------



## Zeruel

BlueBeam22 said:


> I will really be enjoying my new SF and the next one I would like to get (which I will get in the future) is the L7 LumaMax rechargeable. I might also like to get a G2L.



*Pssst! Consider E2DL. It's great.*


----------



## Solscud007

Well since I didnt get my SF display case, I made my own. Sort of. . . Ikea in pittsburgh has the glass display case, called Detolf, on sale for $39.10 instead of the usual $59.99.

My girlfriend already has two of them for her figures and dolls. I already have the billy book case for my other collectble items. but the detolf reminded me of the SF case i could have had so I bought it.

i allocated the top shelf for my SF lights. not all of them. My M2 Strider is providing ambient light as well as my G2Z

I did have a spare "Surefire" cross hairs decal that I made earlier for my car so i slapped it on the door. 

With a few acrylic stands and risers I can fill the space better.


----------



## Patriot

Looks great Solscud. I really like the Surefire crosshair decal as well.


----------



## willrx

Good job!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zen|th

Wow! I feel so intimidated by posting my small collection here.

But i guess u all started small too right..?

But oh well, here it goes..


----------



## seale_navy

zenith..

how did u get the surefire catalog? tropical equipment?

and where did u buy the surefire sticker from?


----------



## Solscud007

seale_navy said:


> zenith..
> 
> how did u get the surefire catalog? tropical equipment?
> 
> and where did u buy the surefire sticker from?



the SF sticker can be bought direct from SF. 
http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/max_segment_listing/disp/strfnbr/6/scr/apparel/temp/main

Although it is a vinyl decal. But does it really matter?


I just saw that SF is now selling their olive drab hat!!! Oh well I had to jump thru hoops to get mine. But now they are available. I love my SF hat though!!!

Seale Navy, you can get the SF catalogs from SF too I think. I know I went SF hq and just grabbed a copy of their normal and tactical catalogs when I was waiting for customer service.



Oh I forgot to mention that I have this little SF piece. Not really rare. Unless you dont have access to SF in Socal.

SF's Business Card!!! I bet some people here would like some of these. Oh wait if you go to shotshow maybe they have them there too.


----------



## seale_navy

haha, u americans are lucky.. I dont even have the '09 catalog yet here in the UK. I dont have a surefire sticker as well. It's quite hard to get it in the UK.

Just that Zenith is from Malaysia as per his avatar, and the distributor there dont give the catalog out in Malaysia, so I am curious where did he get his...and the sticker as well..


----------



## Zen|th

seale_navy said:


> haha, u americans are lucky.. I dont even have the '09 catalog yet here in the UK. I dont have a surefire sticker as well. It's quite hard to get it in the UK.
> 
> Just that Zenith is from Malaysia as per his avatar, and the distributor there dont give the catalog out in Malaysia, so I am curious where did he get his...and the sticker as well..



Hi seale_navy, 

The '07 catalog was given to me personally by the Managing Director of 

Tropical Equipment! :twothumbs

And later, I was very fortunate to have a friendly local SF distributor. After 

buying my 6PDL, I just asked him for the stickers and '08 catalog.

Great right? Since then I have been grabbing SF stickers and caps from 

him.


----------



## toby_pra

Wow i like these Displays...where can i only get one?????:candle: :candle: :candle:


----------



## Patriot

zx7dave said:


> Nice M6 Collection...hmmm...seems I'm short a couple....




Thanks Dave, nice collection yourself! I see you've got at least one "Magnumlight" in there too.

You may enjoy this thread if you haven't been there already:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/183647


----------



## Solscud007

toby_pra said:


> Wow i like these Displays...where can i only get one?????:candle: :candle: :candle:




As to which displays are you refering to?


----------



## Boy SureFire

HI everyone!!! this is my first post so I hope you all like my lot






Mil-Spec Type III hard anodized in olive drab SF single stage E1L 
Black Surefire 6P with SF p60/p61 heads
Black SF C3 

Knives 

Benchmade Vex 10750BP
*Boker Magnum Wharcom Knife*
Leatherman Tool

pens

Charcoal Black Benchmade 1100 Series

P.S. I'll put pics when I figure out how.


----------



## tx101

@ Solscud007

What happened to the L6 Porky in the first couple of photos ???

Is it stock or modded ?


----------



## Solscud007

tx101 said:


> @ Solscud007
> 
> What happened to the L6 Porky in the first couple of photos ???
> 
> Is it stock or modded ?





I dont keep the L6 Porky in the case. I EDC my L6 porky. Yep EDC!!!! I have a Tad Gear Fast Pack and I use a P90/UMG mag pouch to hold the L6 Porky on the side of my pack.

No it is not modded. I did mod my other KL6 with a Seoul P4 and that is my my Car's Glove Box.


----------



## tx101

Solscud007 said:


> I dont keep the L6 Porky in the case. I EDC my L6 porky. Yep EDC!!!! I have a Tad Gear Fast Pack and I use a P90/UMG mag pouch to hold the L6 Porky on the side of my pack.
> 
> No it is not modded. I did mod my other KL6 with a Seoul P4 and that is my my Car's Glove Box.



Oh DUDE,

The L6 Porky is a work of art, your not suppose to use it,
just display it and admire it .....


----------



## Solscud007

tx101 said:


> Oh DUDE,
> 
> The L6 Porky is a work of art, your not suppose to use it,
> just display it and admire it .....




haha, sorry mate, I jsut cant stand by that thinking. Yes it is a beauty. But i paid good money on it. and if I dont use it, I lose it. Granted some of the toys in my case are custom pieces and to "play" with them would ruin the painted finish. ( I am not talking about flashlights here)

But considering that the L6 porky is not delicate at all, I intend to use it. I dont actually use it that often. Just at work once in a blue moon when i have to go into the dark basement to get supplies. 

Same goes for my Strider SF knife. It is a hard use knife. I used it to demolish drywall in my ceiling when I had a broken water pipe. I used the knife to help cut down a small tree and then digg up concrete and dirt to sink a fence.

I think it is a waste to buy something relatively expensive and not use it as it was intended. Granted the L6 Porky has another intended use, pummel something to death with the huge bezel and i have yet to do that. But I dont think I ever will be doing that haha.


----------



## zx7dave

Thanks...got one more at the house of Milky...




Patriot said:


> Thanks Dave, nice collection yourself! I see you've got at least one "Magnumlight" in there too.
> 
> You may enjoy this thread if you haven't been there already:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/183647


----------



## toby_pra

zx7dave said:


> Thanks...got one more at the house of Milky...


 
:thumbsup: i still thinking of getting a new one...


----------



## vrocco

WOW! I am in awe of these collections. I am new here and just got my first 2 Surefires (a 6P LED and a G2 LED). Someday I hope to have a collection like these.


----------



## Zen|th

vrocco said:


> WOW! I am in awe of these collections. I am new here and just got my first 2 Surefires (a 6P LED and a G2 LED). Someday I hope to have a collection like these.




Hi vrocco,

At least u started with Surefire! That's a great step! 

And :welcome:


----------



## Boy SureFire

[FONT=&quot]In addition to what I already posted I’m waiting for a SF E1e that ordered from amazon. so yay for me and good for Surefire. Also I'm now lusting M6 after seening all the nice lights. [/FONT]


----------



## jtivat

Does anyone collect SureFire Catalogs?


----------



## Tempest UK

jtivat said:


> Does anyone collect SureFire Catalogs?



If/when I can get them  Really hard in the UK.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DaFABRICATA

I have most of the recent ones.

I have been trying to find older catalogs, anything before 2006.


----------



## whitedoom34

My humble collection:




L5
1185 M6
... and one very very special L6
[URL=http://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=20063386.jpg]



[/URL]


----------



## Size15's

whitedoom34,
SureFire proto-type / experiment, or a modified KL6?


----------



## whitedoom34

Modified KL6. It now has a Blue Shark with Remora and 15W Osram Ostar (QY bin) emitter. It runs on a minimum of 3 rcr123. Built by Britelumens

Wicked Bright


----------



## brammalay

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3495710539/
My Beginner collection. 
lovecpf


----------



## cenz

brammalay said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3495710539/
> My Beginner collection.
> lovecpf



very nice of A19s, also, I just bored my A19s for 18xxx batteries, it is useful for more extension.


----------



## angelofwar

My SF Collection after getting my first G2 6 years ago (the OD one). And my newest edition, the M6 thanks to skylar!


----------



## tx101

*Re: !!POST YOUR S HOREFIRE COLLECTION!! II*

Finally after months of searching, snagged myself a KT 2 Turbo head at a very good price 

A little bit of lego and here is the result






Fivemeg 2 x 18650 body and a SF 49 tailclicky






AW/Arcmania LED Tower module, SSC P4U2 + SOB 1000






A size comparison with a Mag 2C


I also have a 1 x 18650 extender on the way and I am think of running a LF HO M6R bulb in it


----------



## Patriot

whitedoom34 said:


> My humble collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L5
> 1185 M6
> ... and one very very special L6





Nice, ya know....that KL6 would color match that M6 almost perfectly. I'll bet the Osram would love to run off 3 x 17670's in an FM holder.


----------



## brammalay

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone can help me on how to post the picture instead of a link. I have been trying to add a picture and add the url still no luck.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Monocrom

brammalay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can help me on how to post the picture instead of a link. I have been trying to add a picture and add the url still no luck.
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
Easiest way is to use Image Shack.

Go here: http://www.imageshack.us/

Click "Browse."

Then click on the pic that you want to show up on your post, from your Pictures Folder. Then click "Open," in the same window that shows all of your available pics.

(Resize it by checking the "resize image" box, if needed. Pics on CPF can be no bigger than 800 x 800).

Then click "Host it" on the Image shack page.

Scroll down a bit where it'll say "Hotlink for forums (1)"

(Image shack is a dedicated free hosting site. So it's okay to hotlink from Image shack).

You don't have to type in the entire URL that's on there. Start from





Once you type the above onto your CPF post, the pic will automatically show up, after you hit the "Submit Reply" button. (If it doesn't, then you either typed something incorrectly; or the name of the pic needs to be changed since Image shack has a hard time recognizing certain symbols. Go into your Pictures Folder, and change the name of the pic to something simple. You'll have to go back to step 1 and re-host the pic).


----------



## firefighter1241

This is only my 2nd post on this forum so I hope it works.


----------



## willrx

Works great, nice collection. Welcome.


----------



## gswitter

firefighter1241 said:


>


I know I've seen one before, but can't place it...

Who makes that 3-cell body with the 6P bezel and E-series tail?


----------



## firefighter1241

gswitter said:


> I know I've seen one before, but can't place it...
> 
> Who makes that 3-cell body with the 6P bezel and E-series tail?


 
Its from G&R tactical and its a WG9D flashlight body. I was going to make them into a weaponlight with M2 shock isolated bezels but they are having reliably issues with SF bulbs. They don’t work at all with my malkoff LED bulb with or without the spring ring. 

The only way I can get it to work and not have a problem is with a 6P head but that is not going to to help me if I want to place it on a rifle. The only help I got with G&R was to pull the center spring out a little on the bulb. I informed them that it didnt halp and they never Emailed me back.


----------



## H2Orower

I've added some new Surefire goodies since my last collection photo, so I thought I would have a little fun today with the digital camera and flashlights. 


_First, the whole gang_







Just the HA blacks (which belongs in it's own thread, I guess)







_And finally, my "One's and Two's" collection_


----------



## Monocrom

H2Orower said:


>


 
That's a nice looking all black KL1/E1E/z68 lego. Does it compare well to the E1B?


----------



## H2Orower

Monocrom said:


> That's a nice looking all black KL1/E1E/z68 lego. Does it compare well to the E1B?


 
Thanks.

Performance wise, the KL1 does not come close to the E1B. My KL1 has a square beam pattern when seen against a wall, and I believe it's somewhere around 30 lumens max on a one cell body. The package did not state the lumen output. 

My black E1E/KL1/Z68 is one of my favorite lights based solely on looks & feel, but it's definitely no powerhouse.


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks for the response. It might not come close to an E1B; but that is one sweet-looking SF lego.


----------



## 1wrx7

H2Orower said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Performance wise, the KL1 does not come close to the E1B. My KL1 has a square beam pattern when seen against a wall, and I believe it's somewhere around 30 lumens max on a one cell body. The package did not state the lumen output.
> 
> My black E1E/KL1/Z68 is one of my favorite lights based solely on looks & feel, but it's definitely no powerhouse.


 

Open the head up and do a Seoul/McR mod. Add a McE2s and thats my EDC. I don't have an E1B to compare it to but, it's a huge diference to the stock form. Nice collection too:twothumbs


----------



## DM51

H2Orower, I really like how your "Ones and Twos" collection match so well. Very nice indeed!


----------



## H2Orower

1wrx7 said:


> Open the head up and do a Seoul/McR mod. Add a McE2s and thats my EDC. I don't have an E1B to compare it to but, it's a huge diference to the stock form. Nice collection too:twothumbs


 


DM51 said:


> H2Orower, I really like how your "Ones and Twos" collection match so well. Very nice indeed!


 
Thank you for the kind words. This really is an enjoyable hobby/obsession.


----------



## Kilovolt

Not many pieces but still some of the important ones ....


----------



## gallonoffuel




----------



## Willieboy

Here are mine:


----------



## BIGLOU

Took the family out for a photo.


----------



## Team Member

I was cleaning up in my garage an found a Peli case with some lights in it...






..or...?



Just joking.. 
That´s the collection as of now. Some missing in the pic thou...


For the moment, these are my favourites.


----------



## Solscud007

Where do you get a black kl5? Or is that a black kl3?


----------



## Size15's

It would be interesting if it was a Black KL5 (KL5-BK) rather than a common Black KL3 (KL3-BK)


----------



## loszabo

_*Very nice collection!*_



Team Member said:


>



Me, too. The L5/M2 is such a great lamp platform...


----------



## Team Member

Solscud007 said:


> Where do you get a black kl5? Or is that a black kl3?



It´s a black KL3.. 

And yes loszabo, the C2/M2/L5/Z2 concept is very versatile.
It´s not only useful when shooting but the grip ring gives extra comfort and security when handling the it otherwise.


----------



## Superdave

Since my collection has expanded..







A2-WH (Cree modded), G2L, Orange Dyed G2, U2A, 6PDL (LF R2 Dropin), powdercoated 9P/Cabelas 9V head, M6, Z3/KT2, Z2/MC-E modded G&P head


----------



## Monocrom

Superdave said:


> Since my collection has expanded...


 
Are those Cabela's / G&P heads a perfect fit on C-series SF bodies, or is a slight gap present? Also, any issues with water-proofing with those heads?


----------



## Superdave

Yep, perfect fit on the C bodies. 

I haven't had the guts to check the water proofness, the lens is Oring'd as well as the upper ring. I'm sure it would be fine in the rain but i wouldn't dive into a pool with it. 

the 9V incan version is a screamer on 3x123's, and even better on 2x18650's.


----------



## Monocrom

Superdave said:


> Yep, perfect fit on the C bodies.
> 
> I haven't had the guts to check the water proofness, the lens is Oring'd as well as the upper ring. I'm sure it would be fine in the rain but i wouldn't dive into a pool with it.
> 
> the 9V incan version is a screamer on 3x123's, and even better on 2x18650's.


 
Thanks for the quick reply.

Might have to take a closer look at Cabela's website. :thumbsup:


----------



## Team Member

Today this little user came with the mailman...

The TC says ''SURE-FIRE Laser Products Fountain Valley''

:naughty:


----------



## DimeRazorback

My first surefire was the 6PDL, I got it in June.
This is my collection since then.


----------



## Sardaukar

My only Surefire.


----------



## Solscud007

Team Member said:


> Today this little user came with the mailman...
> 
> The TC says ''SURE-FIRE Laser Products Fountain Valley''
> 
> :naughty:








Congrats. I have one of those. I love it. But it is a shelf queen.


----------



## Patriot

Team Member said:


> Today this little user came with the mailman...
> 
> The TC says ''SURE-FIRE Laser Products Fountain Valley''
> 
> :naughty:





Nice light TM. I really like the older crosshair, Fountain Valley versions. It would be neat if they'd bring the style back some time. How about a LX2 with crosshairs.......oo::naughty:


----------



## Kestrel

Patriot said:


> I really like the older crosshair, Fountain Valley versions. It would be neat if they'd bring the style back some time.


How about SF bringing back the crosshairs for one year only, for all lights made on their xxth anniversary or something? That would be pretty cool...


----------



## Team Member

Patriot said:


> Nice light TM. I really like the older crosshair, Fountain Valley versions. It would be neat if they'd bring the style back some time. How about a LX2 with crosshairs.......oo::naughty:


 
And the anno on this C2 is a perfect match. It´s a bit more "silver"-like.

Crosshairs would be nice, but not politicly correct today...


----------



## Snow

My current collection:






Yes, that's a Novatac on the end. I consider it a close relative of my SureFires.


----------



## Meganoggin

Nice collection Snow - I gotta get me an Aviator, they're very cool


----------



## alantch

Superdave said:


> Since my collection has expanded..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A2-WH (Cree modded), G2L, Orange Dyed G2, U2A, 6PDL (LF R2 Dropin), powdercoated 9P/Cabelas 9V head, M6, Z3/KT2, Z2/MC-E modded G&P head



What sort of Cree mod have you done on the A2?


----------



## brighterisbetter

I'm afraid that I've already sold most of my Surefire's. 
They were fun while I had them but inevitably they just needed new homes. 
Sadly this is all I've got left.


----------



## junmae

DaFABRICATA said:


> Thanks for the push
> I've been meaning to get it all together for a picture and you got me to:thumbsup:...I need a wide angle lense to fit them all in the shot
> I'll get some better pics today with them sorted out.
> Theres a few missing a a few Aleph parts in there too.



WOWEEEEEEEEEE!!! ...how do you remember where each stuff belongs to? i just jizzed my pants ... Do you have the beast in that collection?


----------



## Patriot

Kestrel said:


> How about SF bringing back the crosshairs for one year only, for all lights made on their xxth anniversary or something? That would be pretty cool...




I think I'd like that very much Kestrel. I wonder if the two of us can convince SF?  :laughing:


----------



## junmae

MorpheusT1 said:


> Some new added.
> 
> Sorry about the blurry picture.



Nice collection, I like those gold bullets . Just wondering, is there a reason why you have so many gold ones? Or do they all have different functions?


----------



## DimeRazorback

My new Surefire C2-CJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback

My new A2 Green-Yellow that just arrived :thumbsup:


----------



## mikevelarde

Very nice C2-CJ and A2-YG!!:twothumbs


----------



## DimeRazorback

Thanks mate :thumbsup:


----------



## angelofwar

Had to update mine...and will have to update again in a few days...(yes, i'm a flashaholic)






I fogot my L1 and 918FA...oh, and I have a pair of SF Ear-Pros's too...:shakehead

-M6 w/ MN15
-M3 w/ MN10 and F15
-C3 w/ KL5A
-C2 w/ Z48 and FM34
-E2E w/ MN02
-E1E w/ F05
-E1L w/ F04
-E2L w/ F04
-L4
-G3-BK
-G3-Custom
-6P + A19 w/ combat ring and P90 LA
-HL1-A-TN
-G2 w/ AN14, w/ Malkoff M60
-6P w/ A14 and FM35
-M600C Scoutlight w/ F05
-G2 w/ KT1 (N1 LA)
-G2-BK


----------



## DimeRazorback

Noice!

Be sure to do an updated photo! :thumbsup:


----------



## Superdave

alantch said:


> What sort of Cree mod have you done on the A2?




I swapped the stock blue 5mm's out for cool white Cree 5mm's. I'd like to drive them harder but don't feel like swapping out the SMT resistors on the LED ring. The beam pattern is MUCH better than stock.


----------



## MorpheusT1

junmae said:


> Nice collection, I like those gold bullets . Just wondering, is there a reason why you have so many gold ones? Or do they all have different functions?





Hi there 

They are all diffrent color leds.

Sadly most of this collection is now gone,but ah the momories.


----------



## alantch

Superdave, where can I get these Cree 5mm LEDs? Would like to swap out my blueish white A2 LEDs too. Any chance you have a beamshot from the LEDs of your modded A2?




Superdave said:


> I swapped the stock blue 5mm's out for cool white Cree 5mm's. I'd like to drive them harder but don't feel like swapping out the SMT resistors on the LED ring. The beam pattern is MUCH better than stock.


----------



## Boy SureFire

anyone have thoughts on getting a turbo head for a stock C3 or doing an E1e + P60 combo using a E to C adapter both would be running Cr123's. any insight you can spare a newb would be:twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom

Boy SureFire said:


> anyone have thoughts on getting a turbo head for a stock C3 or doing an E1e + P60 combo using a E to C adapter both would be running Cr123's. any insight you can spare a newb would be:twothumbs


 
Turbo heads are great if you need your Surefire light to have more throw, and don't mind the much bigger head. Keep in mind that the turbo heads available from Surefire for their C-series lights are not shock-isolated. (Unlike Surefires M-series Turbo heads). If you want to mod a Surefire turbo head with a high-output LED, the non shock-isolated bezels are better hosts.


----------



## Boy SureFire

Monocrom said:


> Turbo heads are great if you need your Surefire light to have more throw, and don't mind the much bigger head. Keep in mind that the turbo heads available from Surefire for their C-series lights are not shock-isolated. (Unlike Surefires M-series Turbo heads). If you want to mod a Surefire turbo head with a high-output LED, the non shock-isolated bezels are better hosts.



I also have stock 6P W/P60+P61,E1l so having a good thrower would be ssswwweeeeeeettttttttt and it wouldn't be an EDC belt carry so size isn't a problem. Thanks for the help 

now to sit and wait for feedback on the E1e+E2C+P60 combo :tired:


----------



## OscarTheDog

Here is the gang catching some rays. Just received the M6 and i am now upgrading everything what a great light. 

M6 
* Surefire 9P SILVER *
*Surefire A2-WH 4-sided*
*Surefire A2-WH-BK*

OTD


----------



## Boy SureFire

besides moding (post 398) I think an A2 or L5 will be my next must have light anyone know if the a2 heats up beyond other SF offerings:candle:


----------



## Superdave

alantch said:


> Superdave, where can I get these Cree 5mm LEDs? Would like to swap out my blueish white A2 LEDs too. Any chance you have a beamshot from the LEDs of your modded A2?




PM'd as to not derail the topic.


----------



## reneir0492

wow everyone has awesome:twothumbs collections


----------



## Sardaukar




----------



## Boy SureFire

Sardaukar said:


>


lovecpf
also I took a group photo, sorry about not doing only the lights. CHEERS
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1


----------



## DimeRazorback

Hmmm :thinking:
Should I or shouldn't I??? :thinking:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

DimeRazorback said:


> Hmmm :thinking:
> Should I or shouldn't I??? :thinking:



Ummm...YES!! To pretty to sit in an unwraped box!

You can always have it re-shrink wraped.

Open it and enjoy its beauty!!


----------



## Monocrom

DimeRazorback said:


> Hmmm :thinking:
> Should I or shouldn't I??? :thinking:


 
Let it out so the poor thing can breathe! :huh:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Monocrom said:


> Let it out so the poor thing can breathe! :huh:



That's what she said!!!

Had to.


----------



## Zeruel

DimeRazorback said:


> Hmmm :thinking:
> Should I or shouldn't I??? :thinking:



I can see there's already a small opening on the left, it's squeaking "Pull me! Pull me!"


----------



## DimeRazorback

:nana:

I will resist for tonight, and wait for tomorrow afternoon... give myself many an hour to think.

I will probably open it though... I don't have any plans to sell it in the future... I just need a nice display case for my nice growing collection!

:thumbsup:

P.s DaFABRICATA...


----------



## Monocrom

DaFABRICATA said:


> That's what she said!!!
> 
> Had to.


 
Not sure how the puppy got stuck in the closet, but she was mighty grateful after I let it out.


----------



## Meganoggin

DimeRazorback said:


> :nana:
> 
> I will resist for tonight, and wait for tomorrow afternoon... give myself many an hour to think.
> 
> I will probably open it though... I don't have any plans to sell it in the future... I just need a nice display case for my nice growing collection!
> 
> :thumbsup:



Have you got it open yet? How about a picture......


----------



## DimeRazorback

Not open yet, been getting up early and going to bed early the past couple of days...
Have to leave in 30 minutes aswell.
Maybe tonight!

:nana:


----------



## Monocrom

DimeRazorback said:


> Not open yet, been getting up early and going to bed early the past couple of days...
> Have to leave in 30 minutes aswell.
> Maybe tonight!
> 
> :nana:


 
You're such a tease!


----------



## DimeRazorback

Try being me!


:laughing:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Why put it off?

If I had Megan Fox standing in front of me and I was allowed to take off all her clothes...THERE WOULD BE ZERO DELAY!!

Just do it already!

Here, This is what it looks like:


----------



## DimeRazorback

I have to leave now 

How will I last the day! :shakehead:shakehead


P.s Megan Fox... clothes? Not if she were here with me :devil:


----------



## Monocrom

DimeRazorback said:


> Try being me!
> 
> 
> :laughing:


 
LOL

Okay, send me your entire Surefire collection; and I'll tell you what it's like being you. :huh:


----------



## angelofwar

I've known about the CJ's for awhile, but why were they made??? They look to be a MARPAT (Marine Pattern) woodland camouflage...so were the one's made especially for the USMC? For issue, or to sell at Marine stations? no one else that I know uses this patter of WC???


----------



## DimeRazorback

A couple of pics of my new U2, E2W Winelight and some more of my beloved A2 :devil:

No E2E-CJ... yet!


----------



## mikevelarde

:devil:


----------



## Meganoggin

Naa - he's just teasing now! :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

Meganoggin said:


> Naa - he's just teasing now! :laughing:


 
_Now?_

He's been doing it for awhile.


----------



## DimeRazorback




----------



## angelofwar




----------



## DimeRazorback

:devil:


----------



## angelofwar

DimeRazorback said:


> :devil:


 
Is that "Arkansas" Razorback? Hey, cna you help me with my question on post #419???

Thanks!


----------



## DimeRazorback

angelofwar said:


> Is that "Arkansas" Razorback? Hey, cna you help me with my question on post #419???
> 
> Thanks!



My name comes from a guitarists design of a guitar called the "razorback"
He was known as Dime, and being a fan, when I needed a username for something a few years ago, thats what I came up with... and it has stayed 

As for your post #419, I believe they were just an alternate, limited run HA.

I believe that they were sold by normal Surefire dealers, just like any C2, only the stock was limited!


----------



## mikevelarde

Hi JD:

:nana:Finally the poor thing can breath!!:nana:

:naughty:


----------



## DimeRazorback

:nana:

I think it enjoyed it


----------



## angelofwar

DimeRazorback said:


> My name comes from a guitarists design of a guitar called the "razorback"
> He was known as Dime, and being a fan, when I needed a username for something a few years ago, thats what I came up with... and it has stayed
> 
> As for your post #419, I believe they were just an alternate, limited run HA.
> 
> I believe that they were sold by normal Surefire dealers, just like any C2, only the stock was limited!


 
Thanks! You learn something new everyday...lovecpf


----------



## Monocrom

The pics were alot like watching a baby being born... Only alot more interesting, and without the gross factor. 

:kewlpics:


----------



## Meganoggin

Well - it was worth waiting for. Cool pic's


----------



## Boy SureFire

I always get misty eyed @ weddings and for the unboxing of a new/old but NIB lights. I promised myself I wouldn't cry but...:mecry::mecry::mecry:


----------



## Boy SureFire

Also if that E2e goes on CPFM I call first dibs


----------



## Monocrom

Boy SureFire said:


> Also if that E2e goes on CPFM I call first dibs


 
Too late! I'm already flying to Australia with a suitcase full of cash. (cause I hate PayPal).

I'm already halfway there! :nana:


----------



## Boy SureFire

Monocrom said:


> Too late! I'm already flying to Australia with a suitcase full of cash. (cause I hate PayPal).
> 
> I'm already halfway there! :nana:


Not if my SR-71 Blackbird gets there first @ mach 3 :wave: :nana:


----------



## DimeRazorback

You guys crack me up! :twothumbs

Thanks for the comments and compliments guys I really appreciate them!

As for the Market Place... I don't think you will be seeing these up there any time soon!

Sorry guys!

But let the race begin! :laughing:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boy SureFire

DimeRazorback said:


> You guys crack me up! :twothumbs
> 
> Thanks for the comments and compliments guys I really appreciate them!
> 
> As for the Market Place... I don't think you will be seeing these up there any time soon!
> 
> Sorry guys!
> 
> But let the race begin! :laughing:
> 
> :thumbsup:


See Mono look what you made him do, now he'll never sell me them


----------



## DimeRazorback

The new A2L


----------



## Monocrom

Boy SureFire said:


> See Mono look what you made him do, now he'll never sell me them


 
My evil plan has worked! :devil:


----------



## Monocrom

DimeRazorback said:


> The new A2L ...


 
So is it 120 or 200 lumens??


----------



## DimeRazorback

Monocrom said:


> So is it 120 or 200 lumens??



Haha!
It would have to be 120 lumens I guess.


----------



## Monocrom

DimeRazorback said:


> Haha!
> It would have to be 120 lumens I guess.


 
LOL

In that case, I'm thinking I should get a regular A2; and send it off to Milky instead. (Especially since I prefer checkering and the old-style clip).


----------



## DimeRazorback

Read my review... theres beamshots!

:devil:


----------



## angelofwar

Some what of an update...M6/918FA/Scout Light/Helmet light/G3 left out...they're pulling "stand-by" in my gun cabinet :mecry:. Yes, there's an SL Scorpion, Min-Mag, S&W, and an X5 in the background...don't tell... and I'm waiting on a HA Tail-Cap for my M3...


----------



## 276

Nice back round on the computer:thumbsup:


----------



## angelofwar

276 said:


> Nice back round on the computer:thumbsup:


 
Thanks...now I just need to dish out a few bucks and get some of the decals from the website...


----------



## DimeRazorback

Nice pic angelofwar :twothumbs


----------



## jp2515

My little collection thus far


----------



## DimeRazorback

Nice collection jp2515!

:thumbsup:


----------



## surefire628F

Hey Everyone!

New to the forums! Great to find like minded people online! I have added a pik of my Surefire light collection below. 

I'm still waiting for a L36 lamp, I bought the A17 presuming that it would just fit to the Surefire 628F torch! Dang.... .

I will post picks of them attached on the weapon light thread shortly.

====> Please see below, I made a few mistakes with photobucket (thanks DimeRazorBack!)


All the best,

JD.


----------



## surefire628F

Sorry original link did not work.

Try this one:

====> Please see below, I made a few mistakes with photobucket (thanks DimeRazorBack!)

Appologies - JD.


----------



## DimeRazorback

Grab the image (IMG) code from your photobucket account for that pic and post it and see the results :naughty:


----------



## surefire628F

DimeRazorback said:


> Grab the image (IMG) code from your photobucket account for that pic and post it and see the results :naughty:



DimeRazorBack! Thank you the penny has finally dropped!  The collection is pretty small compared to most on this thread..... but I'm getting there slowly.


----------



## Sardaukar




----------



## Solscud007

Very nice picture. I like the lighting. what did you use to light it? any diffusion?


----------



## Sardaukar

Solscud007 said:


> Very nice picture. I like the lighting. what did you use to light it? any diffusion?



500 watt work light. Shower curtain diffusion panel.


----------



## DimeRazorback

Some new E1e's that I got off DaFABRICATA 

Two very nice additions to my collection :twothumbs

E1w and E1e SG


----------



## Chodes

DimeRazorback said:


> Some new E1e's that I got off DaFABRICATA
> 
> Two very nice additions to my collection :twothumbs
> 
> E1w and E1e SG



Nice. Like those teardrops.
I got a surprise today: my first Milky head:


----------



## CSI304

Surefire G2Z LED with Z59




custom Surefire Z3 LED Defender with Z59


----------



## DimeRazorback

Nice Z3!!!

:twothumbs


----------



## DimeRazorback

So it's a beautiful day today!
Therefore I decided I would take advantage of the Suns rays, and take my C2-CJ out into the backyard for a walk!


----------



## angelofwar

DimeRazorback said:


> Nice Z3!!!
> 
> :twothumbs


 
+1!!! Or should I say "Nice 'Ice-Pick'..."


----------



## DimeRazorback

My new M6


----------



## angelofwar

DimeRazorback said:


> My new M6


 
Welcome to the club DR...when ya gonna get an MN15 for that so you have 2.5 hours of ~235 lumens of Incan Goodness??? It is a sweet light, isn't it? ALMOST too nice to use...

I know if I had a C2-CJ, that thing would be locked up in a safe deposit box...or at least in my gun cabinet with an M60F installed...


----------



## DimeRazorback

angelofwar said:


> Welcome to the club DR...when ya gonna get an MN15 for that so you have 2.5 hours of ~235 lumens of Incan Goodness??? It is a sweet light, isn't it? ALMOST too nice to use...
> 
> I know if I had a C2-CJ, that thing would be locked up in a safe deposit box...or at least in my gun cabinet with an M60F installed...



I have both a 3x17670 and 2x18650 battery adapters on the way :devil:

So I think I will use the MN20 with the 2x18650 most of the time and get a LF HO-M6R for the 3x17670 config for some extra fun 

Haven't tried out the MN21... yet! :devil:
I'm waiting to go somewhere completely pitch black (or as close as I can get) for it's unveiling!! 

I am considering buying a safe actually, to store my most valued lights, and other possessions in!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

DimeRazorback said:


> My new M6


 
Welcome to the club! 
I very recently got a couple of 3x17670 adapters myself..... Now all I need are a few 17670 cells and an LF HO-M6R. 

BTW, the MN21 on primaries is wicked bright! Even though I prefer using primary cells in my lights, I must admit that half a case of CR123 cells for 20 minutes of burn time is a bit much, even for me.


----------



## angelofwar

Here's an updated pic of my SF's...most recent additions include my 6Z (with an M60F to boot), KL3 head for my C3, one of the first M3's (body anyways...ser no. A00308), U2 :devil: (old version, unfortunately, but still a sweet light), and I was finally able to finish my M4 frankenstein, thanks to Dafab...(now I just need to find someone to swap my HA turbo-head for a black one???)\

EDIT: Oh, and a Z2...nice light by the way!
2nd EDIT: Oh, and a 2nd C2...


----------



## DimeRazorback

Great collection!!

And it just keeps getting better!!

Here is a pic on my new C2 with a Moddoo Tripple!! 

Courtesy of ElectronGuru :twothumbs


----------



## iamerror

Quite the collections in this thread, the shelf displays are an interesting idea.


----------



## Monocrom

angelofwar said:


> Here's an updated pic of my SF's... ...and I was finally able to finish my M4 frankenstein, thanks to Dafab...(now I just need to find someone to swap my HA turbo-head for a black one???)


 
That M4 Franken-light, looks like a clip-less D3 body w/ A19 extender attached to the HA turbo-head. Am I right?


----------



## angelofwar

Monocrom said:


> That M4 Franken-light, looks like a clip-less D3 body w/ A19 extender attached to the HA turbo-head. Am I right?


 
Yep...running an MN60! I don't know what's scarrier...all these lights, or the fact that they all have fresh SF primaries in them??? :green:


----------



## Monocrom

angelofwar said:


> Yep...running an MN60! I don't know what's scarrier...all these lights, or the fact that they all have fresh SF primaries in them??? :green:


 
Oh that's not that many Surefires. Perfectly normal.... around here. 

Keep your powder dry, and your cells fresh.


----------



## Optik49

Some very impressive collections. If anyone is looking to add a baton light to their collection I have one listed in the market place.


----------



## angelofwar

Monocrom said:


> Oh that's not that many Surefires. Perfectly normal.... around here.
> 
> Keep your powder dry, and your cells fresh.


Did I mention, they're all stock???


----------



## Monocrom

angelofwar said:


> Did I mention, they're all stock???


 
Wow! All of them??

I'd recommend a Malkoff M60W MC-E Warm for that stock 6P, or one of your Z models. :thumbsup:


----------



## SilentK

Wow. This thread can make a guy feel pretty insufficient pretty fast. :shrug:


----------



## angelofwar

Monocrom said:


> Wow! All of them??
> 
> I'd recommend a Malkoff M60W MC-E Warm for that stock 6P, or one of your Z models. :thumbsup:


 
Well, I do have 2 malkoffs...but even with a malkoff, i consider it stock...it's when you start chnaging body parts that a SF is no longer an SF...IMHO...


----------



## Solscud007

angelofwar said:


> Well, I do have 2 malkoffs...but even with a malkoff, i consider it stock...it's when you start chnaging body parts that a SF is no longer an SF...IMHO...




What about legoed SFs? inter changing SF parts with other SFs.


----------



## angelofwar

Solscud007 said:


> What about legoed SFs? inter changing SF parts with other SFs.


 
Yeah, I would consider that stock as well...I mean, alot of there weaponlights are esentially legoed...and there handhelds are all built around 9-10 bodies...like a 6P with an A19...or a KL3 on a C2...as long as they're functional.


----------



## [email protected]

My only 2 SF lights...


----------



## angelofwar

Two of the best! Short and to the point lights!


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks... they're amongst my favourites too, I almost feel guilty using them as though they should be kept in pristine/mint condition and their beauty simply admired 

TBH I'm surprised nobody has initiated a "Post your Streamlight Collection!" thread yet


----------



## Team Member

My E-series 






I just love my KL4 with E2D bezel. Wall of light with an extra punch 

The different heads..


----------



## Tempest UK

Monocrom said:


> Wow! All of them??



For what it's worth, all 100 or so of my SureFires are stock. I don't think there are even any lego configurations going on at the moment, though there have been in the past.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's

Likewise.
The only "LEGO" ones are built from SureFire components.


----------



## Solscud007

Size15's said:


> Likewise.
> The only "LEGO" ones are built from SureFire components.





How about this "lego"


----------



## Size15's

Solscud007 said:


> How about this "lego"


Shirley you had to force/modify the threads? My 8NX bezel won't screw onto a G2Z...


----------



## Solscud007

yeah I forced it on. there is no going back, this is a permanent mod.


----------



## DimeRazorback

Here is a family portrait... a few members are absent


----------



## maxspeeds

Solscud007 said:


> How about this "lego"


 
That 8NX bezel looks great on the G2Z body!


----------



## angelofwar

maxspeeds said:


> That 8NX bezel looks great on the G2Z body!


 
This light just screams "I'm gonna kick your..."


----------



## 1wrx7

Solscud007 said:


> yeah I forced it on. there is no going back, this is a permanent mod.


 

Did you have an extra head, or do you now have a headless 8NX body?:tinfoil: 

The first permanent lego turned out nice:thumbsup: Do you run it on two RCR's? So.... what goes on the 8NX body:thinking:


----------



## Size15's

1wrx7 said:


> Did you have an extra head, or do you now have a headless 8NX body?:tinfoil:
> 
> The first permanent lego turned out nice:thumbsup: Do you run it on two RCR's? So.... what goes on the 8NX body:thinking:


Here's three:
KT5
T5
KL7


----------



## Monocrom

No going back means he Frankensteined it, not legoed it. 

And what a lovely looking monster it is.


----------



## Solscud007

Monocrom said:


> No going back means he Frankensteined it, not legoed it.
> 
> And what a lovely looking monster it is.



Thanks. Yeah it is not a Lego mod. Just screwed it on and forced it on to the threads. The 8NX threading is course whereas the G2Z is finer threading. I might get the turbo head adapters but I don't have a hargrr for the 8NX battery. I think I might just shelve the headless body.


----------



## Tempest UK

How's the collection looking these days, DaFAB?

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Solscud007

Here are my latest acquisitions.


----------



## angelofwar

...those special edition VT's look schweet!!!! And Im not sure what looks nicer, the emerson C2 or the knife???



Solscud007 said:


> Here are my latest acquisitions.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Tempest UK said:


> How's the collection looking these days, DaFAB?
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 



 ...............:sigh:

Nothing what it used to look like!

The strange thing is looking around and seeing what I still have left.......still got some nice ones!!:naughty:

I had a good time with the collection, but it was time to let others enjoy them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tempest UK

DaFABRICATA said:


> ...............:sigh:






Well you've sold a lot recently...but that's just a fine reason to buy some new goodies!

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Tempest UK said:


> Well you've sold a lot recently...but that's just a fine reason to buy some new goodies!
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 



.................


----------



## EV_007

Okay, here's some of my SureFire lights laying around.


----------



## Boy SureFire

EV_007 said:


> Okay, here's some of my SureFire lights laying around.




now here is a guy with some good taste, not one, but two SF E1e's 
Yep every self-respecting flashaholic should own at least one or more E1e's, And shame on any man, woman, or child that says otherwize.
My name is Boy SureFire and I'm addicted to E-_series._


----------



## Monocrom

Boy SureFire said:


> now here is a guy with some good taste, not one, but two SF E1e's
> Yep every self-respecting flashaholic should own at least one or more E1e's, And shame on any man, woman, or child that says otherwize.
> My name is Boy SureFire and I'm addicted to E-_series._


 
I legoed together an E1E. (Head off of one of my E2Es, E1E body & tailcap off of the MarketPlace, Lumens Factory HO-E1A lamp). Nice little light.

Best part is, you can send the E1E to Milky and he can turn them into Room Sweepers or Red Eyes. :twothumbs


----------



## Boy SureFire

HO-E1A lamp does that use good old cr123's or something else?


----------



## Monocrom

Boy SureFire said:


> HO-E1A lamp does that use good old cr123's or something else?


 
Uses one CR123 cell.


----------



## Boy SureFire

I have an wicked idea, an E1D= E2D Head + BK E1B Body + E2D Tail and one of those fine bulbs you speak of. Lighthound lists it at 40 Lum and 45 Min of run time, Is that right?

P.S. oooooh DaFABRICATA I'm ready for that E1B body!!!


----------



## Monocrom

Boy SureFire said:


> I have an wicked idea, an E1D= E2D Head + BK E1B Body + E2D Tail and one of those fine bulbs you speak of. Lighthound lists it at 40 Lum and 45 Min of run time, Is that right?


 
I've seen an E1D that another CPFer legoed together. Looked nice.

The 40 lumens listed for the LF lamp is a bit brighter than the stock E1E lamp Surefire makes. You won't notice a huge difference in output.


----------



## ElectronGuru

You can also boost the standard E1e bulb by swapping out the C123 for and IMR16340. 
The extra amperage overdrives the bulb.


----------



## Boy SureFire

HO-E1A lamp doesn't seem worth it for such a small improvement. I had SF 6P w/p61, But never really found it any better than P60 :sigh:What a let down. Hhhmm maybe it's time to look beyond good old cr123's,  I can feel my wallet draining already  .......  :devil:


----------



## DimeRazorback

My new KT1-HA on my Strider


----------



## Solscud007

Now you need the Strider SF knife.


----------



## DimeRazorback

A fixed blade would be fairly hard to get into Australia I think... 

I saw a set on ebay not long ago, but passed on it for that reason.


----------



## Monocrom

DimeRazorback said:


> A fixed blade would be fairly hard to get into Australia I think...
> 
> I saw a set on ebay not long ago, but passed on it for that reason.


 
Perhaps have it declared as kitchen cutlery?


----------



## DimeRazorback

That may work, but I'm not sure.

The Xray will show a big knife no matter what you do lol.

I'm just not going to do anything to attract customs attention too much lol


----------



## Solscud007

what about crocodile dundee? haha j/k that sucks. you cant even own one for collection purposes?


----------



## DimeRazorback

Not saying you can't... I just don't know the specific laws and I don't really wanna risk it 

It would suck to buy an awesome knife to have it rejected!
Or to get slapped with fines or something...

I think I may have to investigate... all this talk, has made me want a collectible knife now lol


----------



## [email protected]

DimeRazorback said:


> A fixed blade would be fairly hard to get into Australia I think...
> 
> I saw a set on ebay not long ago, but passed on it for that reason.



Fixed blades are fine.

Edit: All that you can't import is


Customs Site said:


> Daggers, flick knives, butterfly knives, trench knives, ballistic knives, concealed knives/blades, throwing knives/blades/axes, star knives, push knives, sheath knives, non-metallic knives.



Double edit: Just noticed that the Strider is a Sheath knife.  If you can get the seller to post the knife and the sheath separately it might be okay. Although I have heard stories of Fixed Blades getting through fine. Really depends on the customs guy. Join the AKC is a great way to ensure surefire :wink: import rights though.


----------



## DimeRazorback

That's the info I needed :thumbsup:

Yeah it is a shame about it being a shealth knife then.

I would have to find one first before worrying anyway


----------



## DimeRazorback

My new PK Kroma


----------



## Boy SureFire

I can't wait for my E1b body, So I've looking @ possible SF part combo's while I wait. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3945617244/sizes/m/


----------



## dcycleman

[email protected] said:


> Fixed blades are fine.
> 
> Edit: All that you can't import is
> 
> Double edit: Just noticed that the Strider is a Sheath knife.  If you can get the seller to post the knife and the sheath separately it might be okay. Although I have heard stories of Fixed Blades getting through fine. Really depends on the customs guy. Join the AKC is a great way to ensure surefire :wink: import rights though.


 that is $##$%& retarded. that is why stupid people shouldnt be allowed to make laws. I live in the US and love it, but there are those dumbasses over here as well, they just havnt gotten their way (yet)


----------



## Solscud007

Oh I beg to differ. Take a look at cars in America. We get the crappy cars. And i'm not just talking about imports. Looks what the UK gets in terms of a ford focus. The RS is an awesome machine. For imports we don't get nearly as cool cars as Australia, UK or Japan.


----------



## DimeRazorback

dcycleman said:


> that is $##$%& retarded. that is why stupid people shouldnt be allowed to make laws. I live in the US and love it, but there are those dumbasses over here as well, they just havnt gotten their way (yet)



I'm happy to know that it is hard for idiots to get a big knife that can slice me in two!


----------



## Solscud007

DimeRazorback said:


> I'm happy to know that it is hard for idiots to get a big knife that can slice me in two!



Actually it is not the slicing you need to worry about but thrust cuts. Stabbings can cause you to bleed out faster. Also for a strider you have more to worry about than it slicing you in half. Go watch knifetests.com and look for the strider knife test. It goes thru a very abusive test. One of the many reasons why I got my knife strider combo.


----------



## dcycleman

DimeRazorback said:


> I'm happy to know that it is hard for idiots to get a big knife that can slice me in two!


 Any big idiot who wants to slice you in two can go get a kitchen knife that will do the job superbly, hell you can get a leaf spring out of a junk yard and sharpen it. people in prison still manage to "slice each other in two" Its exactly that fear mentality that prevents you from being able to get useful tools (fixed blade sheath knives ect) and does absolutely nothing for the safety of society.


----------



## DimeRazorback

I'm not going to get into an internet mud fight over my countries laws dcycleman.

However, I would like to state, that it is ignorant to judge something you don't live with everyday.
Hence why I never stated that I think laws allowing knife carrying stupid. (which I don't, as long as it is monitored)

Also, you can't legally carry a kitchen knife around, so that would arise suspicions instantly.


----------



## Monocrom

Guys please, let's stay on topic.


----------



## DimeRazorback




----------



## dcycleman

thats one sweet pair dimerazor!:thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback

Thanks mate! :thumbsup:

They are nice lights! 

I miss my Yellow-Green


----------



## RobertM

DimeRazorback said:


> My new PK Kroma
> ...



Very nice! :twothumbs


----------



## Optik49

Nice photo of old meets new.


----------



## Superdave

man, they must be reproducing in the dark.. 







no more blue 9P.. it's been stripped and re-anodized black. The tailcap, Cabelas head and Leefgrip didn't have good contact though.. going to glass-blast them and try again next week. 

Added the lego'd E2L, another 6PDL and new Silver E1b


----------



## Tempest UK

Well, photos of the entire collection are getting quite tricky these days, but here's a photo of my M6s 






The Magnumtlight is at the back, the engraving is just too faint.

Regards,
Tempest

EDIT - oops, I meant one at f18.


----------



## Solscud007

Tempest UK said:


> Well, photos of the entire collection are getting quite tricky these days, but here's a photo of my M6s
> 
> 
> 
> The Magnumtlight is at the back, the engraving is just too faint.
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest





very nice. But can you try a bit more depth of field? are you using a SLR? if so, increase your aperture number (which actually makes the diammeter smaller) then adjust exposure accordingly. focus on the middle light and shoot. 

usually I use 18 or 22 fstop to capture all the detail in focus.


----------



## willrx

Nice picture Tempest.
(Thanks for the photo tip Solscud-I can certainly use it.)


----------



## Tempest UK

Solscud007 said:


> very nice. But can you try a bit more depth of field? are you using a SLR? if so, increase your aperture number (which actually makes the diammeter smaller) then adjust exposure accordingly. focus on the middle light and shoot.
> 
> usually I use 18 or 22 fstop to capture all the detail in focus.



I shot a few, including f11, but that one was at f4.5. The shallow DoF was deliberate  If I was aiming to show the different versions of the M6 then I would have used the smaller aperture, but I just wanted one selectively in focus with the eye being drawn down the line.

What I should have done, though, was switch the last two around so the shortest M6 was at the back :green:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Solscud007

Ok I bought it was deliberate. Just checking


----------



## willrx

Fabulous!


----------



## Meganoggin

Tempest UK said:


> Well, photos of the entire collection are getting quite tricky these days, but here's a photo of my M6s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Magnumtlight is at the back, the engraving is just too faint.
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest
> 
> EDIT - oops, I meant one at f18.



Fantastic art shot Tempest :twothumbs The M6 is very photogenic :naughty:


----------



## Optik49

Tempest UK said:


> Well, photos of the entire collection are getting quite tricky these days, but here's a photo of my M6s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Magnumtlight is at the back, the engraving is just too faint.
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest
> 
> EDIT - oops, I meant one at f18.





5 M6s WOW :thumbsup:


----------



## Tempest UK

Optik49 said:


> [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 5 M6s WOW :thumbsup:



I'm pretty sure that someone here has 6, or more.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DimeRazorback

DM51 has a few


----------



## Boy SureFire

Yay my E1B body came in the mail today, so here's My new G-shot including, my NEW SF LEGO!!! $95 Later It's an E2d tail+E1b body+E2d head+Stock E1e lamp Edit: "The body has a Low ser# 909, low numbered things are a good right?"

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3975759604/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3975788028/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3974984457/
 
P.S. Is there a reason why the E2d tail fails to work with the E1b body(ie lamp doesn't turn on), but will work with E1e or E1l. I'm sure it's the tail since, the regular cap does work:thinking:.


----------



## Boy SureFire

HHHHmmmmmm I thought after two hundred posts the Mod/Adm start a fresh thread???


----------



## Armadew

This is all I have so far. I had an E1E, but it was lost/stolen at the airport. It was my first flashlight and I need to replace it!


----------



## Boy SureFire

:welcome: Armadew, it looks like you're starting off with a good bunch of SF lights:twothumbs. That E1e is grate light (currently own three)and I'd love to hear your story.

Also here are Some other threads you might like. 
SureFire E-Series Addicts Unite!

Long Lost Loves(Lights)


----------



## 276

My new and First Aviator A2L


----------



## jamesmtl514

1st post. I figured these images would end up in the pelican case thread also.
I sold my first light E2D to a friend to upgrade to the E2D LED. I just added the E1B to the collection today. I read a bunch of reviews here and realized I could switch the bases. I need to be able to stand the light upright.

to add to the collection i have the M78 picatinny rail holder and the pressure switch. (last pic)

here are a couple pics,


----------



## DimeRazorback

Nice pics and :welcome:


----------



## 276

jamesmtl514,

Is that a BT 4 Swat paintball gun ?


----------



## jamesmtl514

It's the Tippmann X7 with the 16" straightline barrel and other mods. 


276 said:


> jamesmtl514,
> 
> Is that a BT 4 Swat paintball gun ?


----------



## Vernon

If I had the money and could somehow figure out a way to hide the mail packages from my wife, I would definitely have more Surefires. I'm enjoying these four so far.

6P with A19 extender, E2DL, C2 with Malkoff M60, Milky L1 (K2)


----------



## Solscud007

Vernon said:


> If I had the money and could somehow figure out a way to hide the mail packages from my wife, I would definitely have more Surefires. I'm enjoying these four so far.
> 
> 6P with A19 extender, E2DL, C2 with Malkoff M60, Milky L1 (K2)




easiest way to "sneak" mail is have stuff shipped to your work place. at least if your work place allows such a thing. my boss doesnt care. Plus it is a LOT safer to have stuff shipped to my work. had an incident at my old apt where a tenant took my package. I eventually got it back because it wasnt worth anything to them.


----------



## Vernon

Good advice. I probably can't ship to work, but I'm thinking about setting up a little agreement with a friend who lives in town. I have enough lights now that she won't even notice a new addition. Man, this is pathetic. I'm listening to what I'm saying, and realizing that I have a problem.


----------



## loszabo

Finally I'm posting a picture of mine:






Only my M2+K5 is missing from the group photo, as it decided not to show up to the photographer's appointment.


----------



## 276

What surefire knife is that in the middle?


----------



## dcycleman

loszabo said:


> Finally I'm posting a picture of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only my M2+K5 is missing from the group photo, as it decided not to show up to the photographer's appointment.


 sweet stash ya got there!


----------



## Solscud007

276 said:


> What surefire knife is that in the middle?




it is called a Surefire Alpha EW-01


----------



## loszabo

Solscud007 said:


> it is called a Surefire Alpha EW-01



I'm big time into Emerson and Microtech knives, but those SureFire knives are fantastic. The Alpha is my top #1 EDC right now. :naughty:






(I don't own the SF pen anymore, as I gave it away.)


----------



## QtrHorse

Is that a USB storage drive and if it is, who makes it?



loszabo said:


> I'm big time into Emerson and Microtech knives, but those SureFire knives are fantastic. The Alpha is my top #1 EDC right now. :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't own the SF pen anymore, as I gave it away.)


----------



## loszabo

QtrHorse said:


> Is that a USB storage drive and if it is, who makes it?



It's a USB/music storage drive, called iPod Shuffle 3G, and is made by Apple.


----------



## QtrHorse

loszabo said:


> It's a USB/music storage drive, called iPod Shuffle 3G, and is made by Apple.


 
I must be getting old.  I don't even know when Apple comes out with new Ipods anymore.


----------



## Solscud007

loszabo said:


> I'm big time into Emerson and Microtech knives, but those SureFire knives are fantastic. The Alpha is my top #1 EDC right now. :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't own the SF pen anymore, as I gave it away.)





Very nice. I like the handle of the Alpha a lot. I EDC my Emerson CQC8 SF ed.

http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/4678/dsc0725w.jpg

I wish I could get the SF logo engraved into the CQC8 handle.

How does the Alpha feel? I wondered about that large protrusion that guards the fingers. When folded, that protrusion pokes out the back of the knife. does that catch on you pockets when you try to extract the knife?


----------



## loszabo

Solscud007 said:


> Very nice. I like the handle of the Alpha a lot. I EDC my Emerson CQC8 SF ed.



I like your photos/collection!



Solscud007 said:


> How does the Alpha feel? I wondered about that large protrusion that guards the fingers.



No problem, but I wear EOTAC trouser with large front pockets. Very often I put the knife into the side pocket, so people can't see it. No problems so far, though it's a big flipper.


----------



## Kestrel

DaFABRICATA said:


> Accessories and all!!!


Accessory question for you 'regulars' out there.

I have the SureFire SC1 Spares carrier pictured below, I notice that it is a "Laser Products" with the SureFire 'crosshairs-type' logo, would this be a rarer older model? I'm not familiar enough with the SC-series to know.






Thanks in advance,
K


----------



## pobox1475




----------



## DaFABRICATA

Kestrel said:


> Accessory question for you 'regulars' out there.
> 
> I have the SureFire SC1 Spares carrier pictured below, I notice that it is a "Laser Products" with the SureFire 'crosshairs-type' logo, would this be a rarer older model? I'm not familiar enough with the SC-series to know.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> K


 



I'm pretty sure it not rare. 
There was a thread around here somewhere with the same question.
I have a few of them and I believe they are pretty common. 
Maybe other member can check thiers and confirm they have the same "old crosshairs logo"


----------



## dcycleman

loszabo said:


> I'm big time into Emerson and Microtech knives, but those SureFire knives are fantastic. The Alpha is my top #1 EDC right now. :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't own the SF pen anymore, as I gave it away.)


 I dont know, I used to like knives with blade shapes like that, then I got a spyderco paramilitary with a full flat grind. now I have a hard time even considering a knife without a FFG blade. Dont get me wrong that thing is bad a$$ I'm sure its built strong as an ox.


----------



## DimeRazorback

My SC2 has the crosshair logo :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

Ah... finally I have secured an A2 of my very own (thanks to curtispdx), I must say with the Lumens Factory HO-A2 it's quite the performer though I only dare to feed it primary Lithiums... so here's a few shots of the newest member to my "Surefire family" :thumbsup:
















And of course the mandatory "family group shot" :nana:


----------



## toby_pra

Nice little collection!


----------



## 1wrx7

Kestrel said:


> Accessory question for you 'regulars' out there.
> 
> I have the SureFire SC1 Spares carrier pictured below, I notice that it is a "Laser Products" with the SureFire 'crosshairs-type' logo, would this be a rarer older model? I'm not familiar enough with the SC-series to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> K


 
All of my SC1/2/3's have the crosshairs logo. In another thread someone brought up the cost of SF making new molds to incorporate the new logo. It makes sense to me... I just wish they still used that logo on their lights.


----------



## Kestrel

1wrx7 said:


> All of my SC1/2/3's have the crosshairs logo. In another thread someone brought up the cost of SF making new molds to incorporate the new logo. It makes sense to me.


That's exactly what I was thinking - it would have been trivial to reprogram the light body CNC's for the new logo, but injection molding tooling is expensive and SF would have only changed that if they had really wanted too.

Those SC's look pretty cool this way though, sort of _new-retro_.



1wrx7 said:


> I just wish they still used that logo on their lights.


I think it would be awesome if SF brought back the old 'crosshairs' logo to make xxth anniversary flashlights, for a single year of production.

Thanks for the info folks,
K


----------



## [email protected]

toby_pra said:


> Nice little collection!



Is that a note of sarcasm I'm detecting? 

I'm sorry you can't share my enthusiasm regarding my latest acquisition :nana:


----------



## ICUDoc

I reckon you are being sensitive, [email protected]! From little things, big things grow....
What's in that middle torch?


----------



## knightrider

ICUDoc said:


> What's in that middle torch?



Looks like a first gen L1? Might have a colored led or white. Has the four flats and cool optic, a very good looking light. Nice find.


----------



## [email protected]

ICUDoc said:


> I reckon you are being sensitive, [email protected]! From little things, big things grow....
> What's in that middle torch?




I'm not being sensitive, just applying some "reactionary" sarcasm :naughty: 

And yes that middle torch is a Gen 2 L1 (note the lighly scalloped bezel)


----------



## Patriot

Tempest UK said:


> Well, photos of the entire collection are getting quite tricky these days, but here's a photo of my M6s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Magnumtlight is at the back, the engraving is just too faint.





Nice effect Tempest. What's the 4th one back? It looks a bit shorter.


----------



## Solscud007

1wrx7 said:


> All of my SC1/2/3's have the crosshairs logo. In another thread someone brought up the cost of SF making new molds to incorporate the new logo. It makes sense to me... I just wish they still used that logo on their lights.




that would be nice. but the next best thing is to collect lights that have the cross hairs. Other than the nitrolon lights. Like my first gen C2.


----------



## Jethro

Collection?? Ok, this is it...






Hey, take it easy on me!! I just started!


----------



## gswitter

Good start!


----------



## aioria




----------



## gswitter

Just Lego'd, or modded?

_Edit:  Of course it's modded. An unmodded KL4 won't screw on to an unmodded L1 body._


----------



## aioria

Yes, Of course it's modded:laughing:


----------



## gswitter

aioria said:


> Yes, Of course it's modded:laughing:


Details?


----------



## Tempest UK

Patriot said:


> Nice effect Tempest. What's the 4th one back? It looks a bit shorter.



The fourth one just happened to have a smooth bezel on it at the time 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## aioria

gswitter said:


> Details?


 My mod is very simple,just take apart the electrocircuit in the L1 body.:laughing:


----------



## Mikellen

Here's my newly started collection:


----------



## Team Member

Mikellen said:


> Here's my newly started collection:


 
Well, you got one helluva start on that collection...that´s for sure..

Congrats on a terrific buy!!


----------



## Lumilo

Here is my little collection so far.


----------



## Launch Mini

I don't see many T1A's around the collections.
Is this because of their price point??
I only have one SF at the moment (E1B), but do like the Titan.
I know there are other options out there, but I still like it.


----------



## Solscud007

Launch Mini said:


> I don't see many T1A's around the collections.
> Is this because of their price point??
> I only have one SF at the moment (E1B), but do like the Titan.
> I know there are other options out there, but I still like it.



Price is a major factor. Secondary is the quality of beam. Some people are dissatisfied with the tint.

However you can shop around and get a Titan for a decent price. Lapolicegear had a deal, but it is over now. For like $169.99

I got mine at Cabela's in the Bargain Cave on clearance. I like it for the low 3 digit S/N.


----------



## ugrey

Mikellen, That is a real start! If that is just the start, I want to see the middle and the end!


----------



## seale_navy

Jethro said:


> Collection?? Ok, this is it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, take it easy on me!! I just started!


 

..jethro, I havent seen LX2 posted here with matching hard anodizing colour. u must be lucky.

wow, LX2 for starter. the main course should be even better haha:nana:


----------



## T_5D11

Been kept very busy, but managed to get the collection evolve a bit.

New additions :
LX2





M3 with LF head





Titan





M111C





The mess went from this :






to this :


----------



## WoodMotorsports

I may as well make my first post here, as these are what brought me to the forum. My meager collection so far:






Forgot the one mounted to the AR, so here is another shot:





I would love to have one of those display cases like the fellow above me. I can't even find any of the little stands like the dealers have.


----------



## mefistofele86

Beautiful! what a vision!


----------



## SUREFIRED

My Current Collection:

(quick shot in the hotel room)






-Another shot-


----------



## bigslick

Some of these collections make me so jealous...how do you guys afford all these expensive lights!?


----------



## Monocrom

bigslick said:


> Some of these collections make me so jealous...how do you guys afford all these expensive lights!?


 
Budget your money.

Buy slightly used lights off of the CPF MarketPlace.

Get a 2nd job.


----------



## WoodMotorsports

bigslick said:


> Some of these collections make me so jealous...how do you guys afford all these expensive lights!?


 

Also, make sure your relatives know about your addiction. Several of mine were gifts from son-in-laws, and a couple were from local craigslistings. Sometimes it pays to live close to a military post.


----------



## KeyGrip

bigslick said:


> Some of these collections make me so jealous...how do you guys afford all these expensive lights!?



Only two of my Surefires were purchased new, and a few of them were assembled from spare parts I bought on the Marketplace forum. If you keep your eyes out you can get some great deals from other forum members.


----------



## [email protected]

bigslick said:


> Some of these collections make me so jealous...how do you guys afford all these expensive lights!?




Believe it or not "online surveys" paid for my SF Aviator... funny thing is a bad as I needed to acquire one, I've yet to actually "use" it (rather than just trying it out)  


I've found the cure to flash-a-holism... buy a Jeep! :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

[email protected] said:


> I've found the cure to flash-a-holism... buy a Jeep! :thumbsup:


 
Maybe that's what I should have done.

I bought a Mazda ... An '09 Mazda6 V6 sports sedan to be specific.

I think it has the opposite effect of a Jeep. I bought two Milky-modded Surefires in September.


----------



## Boy SureFire

Speaking of the SF A2, I'm now a proud A2 owner of one w/ angry blue LED's... I can so uderstand why people LOVE THIS LIGHT.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4131431063/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4131431051/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4131431049/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4131431067/


----------



## CCNIRVANA

Hi! What Peli Case is that?


----------



## CCNIRVANA

Here is my Collection. I only have 4 Surefires but they are very expensive here in Europe. I think i will have more in future.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Don't feel too bad, they aren't exactly giving them away here either. 
Nice collection :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

jamesmtl514 said:


> Don't feel too bad, they aren't exactly giving them away here either.
> Nice collection :thumbsup:


 
True. When a model becomes a bit too unpopular, it gets discontinued. Surefire doesn't even bother to try to increase sales with a discount. Their L7 being a perfect example of that.


----------



## Zeruel

Here's my collection of 4.





C2, E2DL and the imaginary LX1 and Invictus, which I hope will become reality soon. :laughing:


----------



## yuk

What's this on the C2? Is it a drop-in?
BTW, these SS bezel rings rock!


----------



## mikevelarde

yuk said:


> What's this on the C2? Is it a drop-in?
> BTW, these SS bezel rings rock!


 
Nice C2 and nicer bezel ring!! anyone need more bezel ring :naughty:!!


----------



## Zeruel

yuk said:


> What's this on the C2? Is it a drop-in?
> BTW, these SS bezel rings rock!



Nailbender SST-90 + Aspheric lens.
Yeah, the SS bezel rocks. :rock:




mikevelarde said:


> Nice C2 and nicer bezel ring!! anyone need more bezel ring :naughty:!!



Nicer bezel ring huh? It sure is! Wonder who I got it from....


----------



## jp2515

Zeruel said:


> Nailbender SST-90 + Aspheric lens.
> Yeah, the SS bezel rocks. :rock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicer bezel ring huh? It sure is! Wonder who I got it from....



I like that Aspheric lens, got a part number or link to where you got it. I was thinking of getting a Nailbender SST-90


----------



## jp2515

bigslick said:


> Some of these collections make me so jealous...how do you guys afford all these expensive lights!?



Scour the Marketplace for good deals on slightly used lights or sometimes new lights. That's how I got most of my Surefire lights.


----------



## gallonoffuel

This isn't all of mine but I took a family photo of the 3/6/9. The 3 is a clone with FM body, but the head and tail are SF parts. 

Lighting care of G2.


----------



## jp2515

Combat Lights 







Centurion Family






Defenders


----------



## 276

Zeruel said:


> Here's my collection of 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C2, E2DL and the imaginary LX1 and Invictus, which I hope will become reality soon. :laughing:


What kind of beam do you get with the Aspheric ??


----------



## Zeruel

It's not as focused as I'd like, sort of semi-focused. It needs another half a cm more to achieve sharp die beam.

M60





SST-90





SST-90 + Aspheric





What I hope to achieve, I guess the spill can be removed by blacking out the reflector.


----------



## It01Firefox

Here's my little collection.























Markus


----------



## 276

Zeruel said:


> It's not as focused as I'd like, sort of semi-focused. It needs another half a cm more to achieve sharp die beam.
> 
> M60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SST-90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SST-90 + Aspheric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I hope to achieve, I guess the spill can be removed by blacking out the reflector.



Still looks nice though.


----------



## toby_pra

Some outdoor beamshots would be great...


----------



## Team Member

I´ve tried to organize my Surefires...

38 out of ....?


----------



## tx101

Team Member said:


> I´ve tried to organize my Surefires...
> 
> 38 out of ....?




What no M6 ???


----------



## Tempest UK

Team Member said:


> I´ve tried to organize my Surefires...
> 
> 38 out of ....?



Cool photo, thanks for posting 

How many in the collection in total? You can tell us, we won't judge 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Monocrom

Team Member said:


> I´ve tried to organize my Surefires...
> 
> 38 out of ....?


 
Is that a KL4 head on that FiveMega body? :huh:


----------



## Team Member

Tempest UK said:


> Cool photo, thanks for posting
> 
> How many in the collection in total? You can tell us, we won't judge
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 
I think the total is 47 or 48...not sure...


And yes monocrom, it´s a KL4 on the FM 18500 body. Perfect EDC.


Of course there is some M6´s. There was not room enough in the pic for them


----------



## tx101

Team Member said:


> I think the total is 47 or 48...not sure...
> 
> 
> And yes monocrom, it´s a KL4 on the FM 18500 body. Perfect EDC.
> 
> 
> *Of course there is some M6´s. There was not room enough in the pic for them*


 

you keep the big-guns separate :devil::thumbsup:


----------



## Boy SureFire

Team Member said:


> I think the total is 47 or 48...not sure...
> 
> 
> And yes monocrom, it´s a KL4 on the FM 18500 body. Perfect EDC.
> 
> 
> Of course there is some M6´s. There was not room enough in the pic for them



Wow you must keep those in a bed bunker safe(every flashoholic should have).

http://craziestgadgets.com/2009/03/...fest-way-to-store-things-under-your-mattress/


----------



## Team Member

Boy SureFire said:


> Wow you must keep those in a bed bunker safe(every flashoholic should have).


 

Well, I don´t see why....


----------



## Boy SureFire

..........to hide them from: thieves, your wife/girlfriend/mother/brother/sister/kids/room mates/dog (they're about same sometimes).....Duh

P.S. I cheated on my SF's:shakehead Costco had a big display of maglites, and I couldn't help myself..... well I did sorta help myself, but it was to twin pack ...I added the Bezel:devil: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2711/4159297114_6e0e349c75_m.jpg


----------



## leukos

I don't really have a family photo of my SF's, just photos of individuals, three sets of twins and the quintuplets....actually the only family photo I have was taken in the dark!


----------



## loszabo

leukos, very nice collection you have here! :twothumbs


----------



## 276

I like the first and last pics the most!!


----------



## ABTOMAT

My current Surefire collection. :nana:






As you can see, my flashlight collecting interest is limited to "the collection."

Somewhere around here I have pics of the Surefires I've owned in the past. Anyone wanna see those?


----------



## Tempest UK

ABTOMAT said:


> Anyone wanna see those?



Most certainly 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## KeyGrip

ABTOMAT said:


> My current Surefire collection. :nana:



When you've got a U2, what else do you really _need?_


----------



## Monocrom

KeyGrip said:


> When you've got a U2, what else do you really _need?_


 
There's a CPFer out there who's entire Surefire collection consists of a U2, and a Beast II. So yeah, that's all you really need.


----------



## ABTOMAT

Tempest UK said:


> Most certainly
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



E1 and M6:







Older 9P:






Very early 6P and 6R:






Lego light with Dspeck body and Weaponlight/M3 head:






G2:


----------



## Monocrom

Whoa! Never seen a G2 in an actual SF box before.

Thanks for posting those pics!


----------



## jp2515

Ode to Surefire... I've gone crazy 






(excuse the angle, it was hard to squeeze in everything and the mess on my desk)


----------



## Dioni

jp2515 said:


> Ode to Surefire... I've gone crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (excuse the angle, it was hard to squeeze in everything and the mess on my desk)


 
Is it a Surefire's nativity scene?


----------



## jp2515

Dioni said:


> Is it a Surefire's nativity scene?



Why it sure is! 

Started as "how do I put all these into 1 photo" and that's how I ended up with that photo


----------



## willrx

How is the pen? Is it a good writer?


----------



## jp2515

willrx said:


> How is the pen? Is it a good writer?



It sure is, has a hefty feel to it too (it feels well made). After taking it to a few gun shows, people keep asking me if its a Surefire Penlight! LOL


----------



## Tempest UK

ABTOMAT said:


> Older 9P:
> Very early 6P and 6R:



Thanks for the photos. I always like seeing the classic SureFires. Amazing how far things have comes since then, not only in performance but also in terms of design. PK working his magic 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## ABTOMAT

I prefer the old ones for carry, actually. If I was in the market for another incan carry light I'd try to track down a beat up old 6P. And I'd really love a 12Z with the black short-rim Turbohead.

Newer Surefire lights strike me as the result of CNC programmers saying to each other "Hold my beer and watch THIS." Although, I don't mind that in the U2 or M6 since they're made for pimping.


----------



## ypsifly

Here's my little gathering of Surefires:






From L-R: G2 w/P61, 6PDL w/combat ring, C3 w/M60 MC-E, C2 w/M60F, E2DL, E2D w/Backup TC, L1, LX2, L4, E2L, E1L, E1B w/ Defender TC, E1B Silver, E1e.

That's a KL1 with some other stuff in the foreground. Sorry for the crappy pic. Its really hard to get decent pics of anything in my basement.


----------



## Tempest UK

I have one in black, but every time I see an E1B in silver I'm tempted to get one It's a really great looking finish. It reminds me of the Porsche light.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Dioni

ypsifly said:


> Here's my little gathering of Surefires:


 
Hey, you need some Turbo Heads there! :devil:


----------



## ypsifly

Dioni said:


> Hey, you need some Turbo Heads there! :devil:



Maybe someday. My last two upgrades (the Malkoffs) have been flooders. So you could say I'm going through a "flood stage". Having many TIR lights (plus others with simillar beams) has kinda burned me out on throwers.


----------



## Boy SureFire

ABTOMAT said:


> .......they're made for pimping.



MTV's Pimp My Light w/host Snoop Dog (or Paul Kim:huh.


----------



## ElectronGuru

Boy SureFire said:


> MTV's Pimp My Light w/host Snoop Dog (or Paul Kim:huh.




Well I for one would never consider a radical visual change... :devil:


----------



## aioria




----------



## skillet

Here's most of mine in my new created, converted tool case...


----------



## Launch Mini

I only have 2 SF so far ( T1A and E1B), no "group" shots .
Question, Do you guys keep the original packaging for your SF lights?


I also collect watches, and for them, it is essential you keep all the original items that comes when you get one BNIB.

Thanks


----------



## Boy SureFire

I'm not sure if these got posted, but here's some art I created:


----------



## Armadew

Slowly growing...


----------



## LightJunk

My modest collection.


----------



## Solscud007

I got a new light to add to my collection. Got a Surefire 3P off Gunbroker for only $35!!!

Here it is in comparison to my 3BL.


----------



## Vernon

My small SF collection:


----------



## peite

D.D.D.D.D.D.D.D......D1


----------



## peite

M1D.....


----------



## Eric242

peite said:


> D.D.D.D.D.D.D.D......D1


Is that a plastic crenulated bezel there? Even though I think SS would be more appropiate it still looks pretty good in this light! Where can one get such a bezel?

Eric


----------



## Solscud007

peite said:


> D.D.D.D.D.D.D.D......D1





Is that a real Surefire? or a Lego?


----------



## Dioni

peite said:


> D.D.D.D.D.D.D.D......D1


 
just beautiful.



Solscud007 said:


> Is that a real Surefire? or a Lego?


 
+1 
the body has the same lines and shapes as e-series.


----------



## ElectronGuru

Dioni said:


> just beautiful.



+1!


----------



## lisantica

Here's my collection of Surefires - M6, 6R, E2D Incan, E1L with some mods.


----------



## seale_navy

peite said:


> D.D.D.D.D.D.D.D......D1


 
wow the plastic retainer ring is coool. I wopuld prefer it without the teeth. and since it is transparent plastic, when u switch the torch on, it would glow as well... kinda cool. I like it...

where did u get them by the way?


----------



## Dioni

I think he won't tell us... 

If it was GITD would be interesting, nothing tactical, but interesting!


----------



## andromeda.73

what beautiful collections!

is only my G2! waiting for the upgrade with LED Cree mce with 500 lumens!:naughty:


----------



## RichS

.....


----------



## Liteskr42

Yeah Peite cut the crap!!!!:sick2:

I cant stand when people do this GRRR!!!!

It never ceases to amaze me how many unknown things are going on out there. We see/hear alot from the regulars here and then someone surfaces with something cool or with some talented work and I wonder where the hell they were hiding and why they havnt shown off their cool stuff before?


----------



## andromeda.73

thanks for advice! we'll see what happens ....:devil:


----------



## leukos

Liteskr42 said:


> Yeah Peite cut the crap!!!!:sick2:
> 
> I cant stand when people do this GRRR!!!!
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how many unknown things are going on out there. We see/hear alot from the regulars here and then someone surfaces with something cool or with some talented work and I wonder where the hell they were hiding and why they havnt shown off their cool stuff before?


 

Peite's post was #666 on this thread, if that means anything....
There is another world of flashaholics on Asian forums that most of us don't frequent with their own modders and one off creations.


----------



## angelofwar

peite said:


> D.D.D.D.D.D.D.D......D1


 
I'm gonna say a cut down Z/C/ or D series in BK, re-threaded, with a short clip replacing the long one??? And he re-anodized the bored end???


----------



## andromeda.73

RichS said:


> I would highly recommend not putting a high output LED in a G2. The Nitrolon body won't pull heat away from the emitter, and could damage it. I wouldn't even put a high powered single-die emitter in a G2. You need to use a G2L (aluminum head) at minimum.



just plugged in Cree LED 500-lum for the moment I have not noticed excessive overheating, even after several minutes. :sleepy:


----------



## Solscud007

I dont think it is a cutdown D3. If it was, there would still be some knurling on the light body.


----------



## RichS

.....


----------



## Size15's

Lets keep this thread on topic please - the place to post your SureFire Collections


----------



## Sardaukar

Bought my second Surefire light.


----------



## SuperTrouper

I just bought my first Surefire. I don't think it'll be my last!


----------



## Lumilo

This is my little collection so far.I started last year with one surefire C2.

This hobby is pure evil.:devil:


----------



## Vernon

Very nice, Lumilo.


----------



## bigfoot

Well, after thinning the herd I went from an E1L, E1B, G2, and 6PL down to just the 6PL. So this is my meager SureFire collection now... complete with stock P60L (CPF heresy, I know).


----------



## Vernon

The newest addition to the Surefire collection:











and his friends...


----------



## JCD

E2d, C3-BK, C3-HA, C2-HA, 6R, 6P, 6P


----------



## Sardaukar

I have a very modest Surefire "collection". Here is my newest though.


----------



## knightrider

Very nice C2 and photos. Very crisp and artistic. So what are you running in the C2? Led? Which one?


----------



## Sardaukar

knightrider said:


> Very nice C2 and photos. Very crisp and artistic. So what are you running in the C2? Led? Which one?


 
Thanks. Still using a P60. Haven't purchased a P61 yet. I've decided to keep this incan since I already have many LED lights.


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Hi you all, I'm new on the forum, I want to know if it's safe for a G2 to run with upgraded "Nitrolon" head with Cree MC-E with 500 lumens drop in.
Sorry for my english!


----------



## toby_pra

Nice pics Sardaukar!


----------



## nanomu

G2D-FYL, Z2 HA, 6P, LX2, E2L

Legos!


----------



## loszabo

nanomu said:


> G2D-FYL, Z2 HA, 6P, LX2, E2L
> 
> Legos!



Try using the G2D with a black G2 body -- great lego!


----------



## nanomu

loszabo said:


> Try using the G2D with a black G2 body -- great lego!



the KX3 on the Z2 HA body is really nice too!

Interesting side note the G2D tailcap is _not_ compatable with the rest of the P series lights.


----------



## gswitter

nanomu said:


> Interesting side note the G2D tailcap is _not_ compatable with the rest of the P series lights.


Any obvious reason why?


----------



## PinarelloOnly




----------



## Dioni

toby_pra said:


> Nice pics Sardaukar!


 
Big +1


----------



## foxtrot824

XP-G triple


----------



## loszabo

nanomu said:


> the KX3 on the Z2 HA body is really nice too!
> 
> Interesting side note the G2D tailcap is _not_ compatable with the rest of the P series lights.



I can't confirm that, as I have tried my KX3 on every 6P-compatible body I had -- and always used the original switch. (I always change batteries by taking off the head...)


----------



## Size15's

nanomu said:


> Interesting side note the G2D tailcap is _not_ compatable with the rest of the P series lights.


This is the same reason why the standard Z41 LOTC isn't compatible with the Nitrolon bodies.
The Nitrolon bodies are slightly thicker, and along with the metal sleeve lining result in the switch contact being slightly different as well.


----------



## nanomu

loszabo said:


> I can't confirm that, as I have tried my KX3 on every 6P-compatible body I had -- and always used the original switch. (I always change batteries by taking off the head...)



I suppose my memory is wrong here..

After a bit of testing/legoing, stock 6P twisty, clicky, and G2D tailcaps are infact compatable. However, the G2D one is quite a bit (couple mm maybe) shorter.

Oh yes, the "business" ends are all a perfect fit.

Perhaps I was remembering when I was drunk, trying to lego together P and E series parts. 


Off to gather up a few more dropins and parts..


----------



## Size15's

So the TailCap fits and functions but doesn't look right because it is shorter? I don't have one to try myself


----------



## alflys2

Tailcap is shorter so the lanyard ring will turn on body. More of a gap between body and tailcap.


----------



## loszabo

alflys2 said:


> Tailcap is shorter so the lanyard ring will turn on body. More of a gap between body and tailcap.



So, that KX3 problem let me not rest: I just tried it on my 6Z and my G2 body. Now, I didn't realize that myself, but the KX3 works a little bit better on the G2 body (for which it was made).






If you rapidly full-click, the 6Z does not really jump from mode to mode all the time. If you half-click, you see no difference on both bodies.


----------



## Vernon

Stratum just added:


----------



## ninemm

Nice collection Vernon! :thumbsup: Thanks for bringing this thread back up. I've want to take a pic of my collection, but I have some more Surefires on the way and want to wait.


----------



## Vernon

Looking forward to seeing your new lights, ninemm.


----------



## ninemm

Vernon said:


> Looking forward to seeing your new lights, ninemm.


 
Well, you see one of them every day. I've got a C2-CJ that I can't unbox until my birthday (June 18th). Might have to get a pic of my SF's before then!


----------



## ninemm

Well, I couldn't hold off any more. Took some quick pics of my Kroma and M4 along with their little companion, my new (to me) E1e in Satin Gray. I've got my first Milky coming in the mail too. That plus my C2-CJ will make 5. I like odd numbers so I'll have to pick up two more soon.  

Please forgive the lack of lighting (cloudy day) and messy kitchen. I'm going to get a light box or some sort of backdrop setup soon. More pics of the E1 are over on the E Series addicts thread. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/234418&page=11


----------



## Vernon

Really nice lights!


----------



## nanomu

So I thought I'd put this whole tailcap thing to rest once and for all.. with some pictures! After all, this is the SF picture thread. 

Here's what I call the Z59-FYL:







Compare to a "normal" (HA) Z59 (with mcclicky):






You're not imagining things..


A homemade G2L-FYL:







A HA Z2-KX3, anyone?






This last picture should show that the KX3 head is in fact HAIII, as is the Z59-FYL.

Edit: The "Z59" on the Z2 is a stock twisty with a mcclicky. (Is there a Z- designation for the stock twisties?)


----------



## Monocrom

nanomu said:


> A HA Z2-KX3, anyone?


 
I like it! :wow:


----------



## tigervn

I'm from Vietnam, this is my SF collection:


----------



## Vernon

Great lights, Tigervn.


----------



## snowboarder107




----------



## jamesmtl514

Family portrait today.
E1b - M1 - G2 - M6:twothumbs
Not pictured - E2D LED -


----------



## redbike

I'm not certain that two constitutes a "collection", but I guess everyone has to start somewhere. I've had the E2D for a couple of weeks. The P6 in blue/grey anodized arrived today.















Sharp is a BRKT Bird & Trout in Desert Ironwood Burl/mosaic pins.


----------



## ninemm

Nice looking finish on the 6P! That desert ironwood doesn't look too shabby either.


----------



## redbike

Flattery gets you another shot! (and thanks - I love my BRKTs) This one's a sharp as a razor blade.


----------



## ninemm

Thanks! :thumbsup: I don't have a brkt yet, but I plan on it. Great looking knives.


----------



## sjmack

I want to see some Stratums 




ninemm said:


> Thanks! :thumbsup: I don't have a brkt yet, but I plan on it. Great looking knives.


 
Off topic, buut you can't go wrong with Barkies. The prettiest and most functional knives out there IMO...


----------



## SuperTrouper

sjmack said:


> I want to see some Stratums



Here is a collection with a Stratum in it.


----------



## Monocrom

redbike said:


> I'm not certain that two constitutes a "collection", but I guess everyone has to start somewhere. I've had the E2D for a couple of weeks. The P6 in blue/grey anodized arrived today.


 
Those Satin Gunmetal Surefires are damn good-looking.


----------



## sjmack

SuperTrouper said:


> Here is a collection with a Stratum in it.


 

What I meant was close ups :naughty:


----------



## kito109654

Great taste in lights _and_ sharps! Quality over quantity here.


----------



## SuperTrouper

sjmack said:


> What I meant was close ups :naughty:



Maybe this review thread of the Stratum is more what you're looking for?


----------



## sjmack

SuperTrouper said:


> Maybe this review thread of the Stratum is more what you're looking for?


 
I did see that, but let's face it, a few pictures here and there are nice, but I want some serious 56k murdering


----------



## OscarTheDog

Here are a few that i own. OTD


----------



## Solscud007

OscarTheDog said:


> Here are a few that i own. OTD




wow Im really digging the OD green color of your older M6 and M3. very nice!!!

Is the one in back a M4 with Milky KL6?


----------



## OscarTheDog

Solscud007 said:


> wow Im really digging the OD green color of your older M6 and M3. very nice!!!
> 
> Is the one in back a M4 with Milky KL6?



Yes it is. Its a four level driver Acorn 1.3 (Baily Firmware) Its a great thrower


----------



## jamesmtl514

New addition.
FYL body on my G2-BK. White tritium vials on tail, GITD ring on body.
I keep this guy on my desk in case the power goes out.


----------



## MIC-1

Hi everyone!

This is my collection: 
M3T with leefbody 3x18650 and HO-M6R bulb
Bored out Z2 with Malkoff M30
M3 with Z48 switch and HO-M3 bulb


----------



## kito109654

Howdy Surefire collectors! 

I just received my very first Surefire! :rock: We all have to start somewhere, right? What better place to start than the old standby, the 6P (with a little Oveready twist, of course). 

please excuse the pocket lint  















I am amazed at the quality of this light. The highest quality light I have besides this is a Fenix TK11, which is nice for sure, but this is in a different class of construction and build quality. I have to say, I'm sold on Surefire. I can't wait to try out some incan setups! Besides P60 format stuff I'm planning on the following:

A2 Aviator YG
L1 LumaMax
LX2 LumaMax


----------



## pulstar

Well, it's not really a collection, but it's a very efficient outdoor combo which really fulfil my illumination needs. I'm not a photographer of any kind, so i apologize for these rookie pictures. Here they are:


----------



## jp2515

pulstar said:


> Well, it's not really a collection, but it's a very efficient outdoor combo which really fulfil my illumination needs. I'm not a photographer of any kind, so i apologize for these rookie pictures. Here they are:



That is indeed a nice outdoor combo.


----------



## Solscud007

I have lucked out again. I am on vacation with my fiancee. We are in San Francisco visiting her family. 

There is a knife store on Pier 39 near Fisherman's Wharf. 

Lo and behold they sell Surefires. well they used to. all they had left were a bunch of filters for E-series and C/P series along with a L5.

However they did have the small SF case. I asked if there was any chance that they would be willing to sell it. I could tell they dont stock Surefire anymore. The owner wasnt there but they suggested I call later. I was expecting a "Sorry not for sale" or worst case somewhere liek $150-$200 for the case.

I call a few hours later and the employee answers the phone. I tell him that its me and he says "yeah the boss said you can buy it" GREAT!!!! HOW MUCH???


"Fifty dollars" 


I nearly dropped the phone. "I will be there ASAP". I had to wait til after dinner but I now have my Surefire Case. Oh and the lights in the case are lights I brought with me in my EDC back pack. I couldnt fit my 3P, G2, E2DL, SF Titan T1A, and my X200 inside the case. But I have them with me as well.


----------



## ejot

Nice find! :wow:


----------



## ninemm

Aww dude! That's awesome!!! Congrats on the find. Looking forward to the day that happens to me.


----------



## Solscud007

ninemm said:


> Aww dude! That's awesome!!! Congrats on the find. Looking forward to the day that happens to me.




there arent too many in pittsburgh. I know that Cabelas in Reading has the glass cabinet type. but they wont sell ever. There is a gun shop in New Castle that I saw has the same case I just got. I asked them but the owner wasnt sure how much to charge plus its not like he can just order another one.

Tad Gear here in SF has the glass cabinet too.


----------



## 325addict

I have around 14 Surefire lights, mostly incans, and an innumerable amount of spare lamp assemblies.
If somebody only could explain, step-by-step, HOW to post pictures here. I have a 3.2MP digital camera, but NO resizing possibilities (Windows '98....)

This camera has numerous settings, starting with 640X480 pixels. As I have read so many times, from moderators as well as members here: "please re-size your pictures, they are too large!"
Is this too large already? If yes, we can stop here, then I'm NEVER able to post pictures...
If 640X480 is acceptable, then please go on in trying to explain me HOW to post pictures 

EDIT: let's try to add a picture:





THANKS Solscud007! Finally someone, who actually could tell how it works in layman's terms!

What you see lighting in this picture, is my modded A2. I finally found REAL warm white 5mm LEDs to mod it. Now, the tint is really like the incan. This picture was taken with the white balance on "auto".

Timmo.


----------



## Solscud007

Ok first of all 640x480 is fine. I usually post 800x600 so that the pictures are slightly bigger.

Do you know how to download the pictures onto your computer? Place them on the desktop of your computer.

then go online to www.imageshack.us

You will see a blank text bar and a "BROWSE" button next to it. 

Click browse and a pop up window will open. navigate and go to your pictures on the desktop.

click on the picture you want, if there are multiple pictures just select them by hitting "CTRL" button while you select your pictures.

Click open and the pop up window will close and go back to imageshack website.

if your pictures are large or you have doubts there is a "resizing" option you can choose. Imageshack will resize automatically for you. You just need to choose the option for 640x480 or in my case, 800x600.

Then click "UPLOAD"

wait for it to finish and a new window will show. There will be a list of information. look for DIRECT LINK.

highlight and copy that text. 

open a new window and go to Candlepowerforums start a reply or new thread. Create the post like you normally want. 

Then paste the text from Imageshack into the body of the post. 

at the beginning of the text you want to type



to the end. No spaces between the brackets and the text. type it exactly the brackets and the letters.

if you have multiple pictures then the direct link will have multiple lines of text. each line will start with http and end with jpg usually. 

make sure each and every line, you add the



immediately after jpg.

then click submit and the post will be created if the post is missing pictures you may have no typed the bracketed IMG text correctly. go back and check your work.

hope that helps.


----------



## ^^Nova^^

640x480 is fine. I haven't checked but IIRC the max is 800x800.

As for posting them, you need somewhere to host the pics and then you link to them using the little picture icon above the textbox when you make your post (has a pic of a mountain). I am sure someone will chime in with a good free pic host that you can use.

Cheers,
Nova

edit - too slow.


----------



## Dioni

325addict said:


> I have around 14 Surefire lights, mostly incans, and an innumerable amount of spare lamp assemblies.
> If somebody only could explain, step-by-step, HOW to post pictures here. I have a 3.2MP digital camera, but NO resizing possibilities (Windows '98....)
> 
> This camera has numerous settings, starting with 640X480 pixels. As I have read so many times, from moderators as well as members here: "please re-size your pictures, they are too large!"
> Is this too large already? If yes, we can stop here, then I'm NEVER able to post pictures...
> If 640X480 is acceptable, then please go on in trying to explain me HOW to post pictures
> 
> Timmo.


 
Too large? I think 640x480 is ok once the Rule stands for 800x800.
I use the Picasa to upoad my pics. Then, when I'm going to post, the site is able to provide the size desired as well. I use this size mostly time.


----------



## Solscud007

A slightly better picture. Im using my gladius to light this.


----------



## Dioni

Very nice!


----------



## ninemm

Solscud007 said:


> A slightly better picture. Im using my gladius to light this.



I just realized this: You packed all those Surefires with you on vacation?


----------



## Solscud007

ninemm said:


> I just realized this: You packed all those Surefires with you on vacation?



Yep. And more.


----------



## ninemm

Solscud007 said:


> Yep. And more.



That's awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Solscud007

ninemm said:


> That's awesome. :thumbsup:



I actually brought some of them for a little warranty repair. I'm heading to Surefire on Tuesday.


----------



## ninemm

Solscud007 said:


> I actually brought some of them for a little warranty repair. I'm heading to Surefire on Tuesday.



Gotcha. Good luck with the warranty work! I snapped some crap low lighting pics of all my Surefires. Here's one.


----------



## sjmack

I would kill for one of those Surefire cases. It would give me a reason to buy some more. I am probably going to order an E1E sometime soon. I love 'em.


----------



## Solscud007

sjmack said:


> I would kill for one of those Surefire cases. It would give me a reason to buy some more. I am probably going to order an E1E sometime soon. I love 'em.


 

My problem is that I have too many Surefires. Well not really "too" many. But more than will fit in that little case. I need the large cabinet now.

Oh yeah I shipped the case back to my work in Pittsburgh. it cost more than the case!!!

Fedex ground. The employee offered to package it for me. I was leery about that. Thinking "Oh I can package it myself and save a few bucks" But after I realized that materials and box would cost me about $60 when all said and done. I asked how much the packing would be. He measured the case and gave an estimate of $20+. So I said sure!!

Box alone would be $10. Two reams of 50'x12" bubble wrap was $18. That is $38 just for box and bubble wrap. not even packing tape or more padding.

The guy used a 24"x24"x24" box. he wrapped the entire case with bubble wrap multiple times. There is probably 200' of bubble wrap there. Also you can claim damages if they prep the package themselves. If I package it, then no I cannot claim damages.

He used a torrent of packing paper and bubble wrap. He was telling me that during the "Packing Training" that he recieved, the instructor has you test the packing by having you stand ontop of the box, after you think it is packed enough.

He was telling me how Fedex now pushes the packing by their employees cause even though he used up what looked like $80 of packing materials (Retail price) it saves them from settling damage claims. Also he inspects the items so it isnt damaged prior to packing.

The packing cost about $30. the shipping was $64!!

But all worth it for my case!!


----------



## willrx

Nice case.:twothumbs


----------



## ninemm

I have this urge/desire to own every Surefire that ever used a red led configuration. Has anyone else ever wanted to do this or actually owned them all? I think the list would be:

Surefire Kroma (Non Milspec)
Surefire A2 Incan
Surefire A2 LED
Surefire L1

Am I missing any?


----------



## dieselducy

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dieselducy/4682476829/

6p with royal blue LED from nailbender.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

My Surefire's. I love them! 

Orange 6P from ElectronGuru, with nailbender SST-50 
C2 HA BK from ElectronGuru, with nailbender Cree Dual XP-G 
LX2 LumaMax 
E2DL Defender
G3L-FLY, with M61 
G2, with BOGUSA Cree R2 


Chance


----------



## Solscud007

ninemm said:


> I have this urge/desire to own every Surefire that ever used a red led configuration. Has anyone else ever wanted to do this or actually owned them all? I think the list would be:
> 
> Surefire Kroma (Non Milspec)
> Surefire A2 Incan
> Surefire A2 LED
> Surefire L1
> 
> Am I missing any?




Yes. KL3s came in assorted colors. I dont know about the KL1 but maybe those too. Also you might want to get the SF Helmet light. It comes in assorted colors. But red is one of them. 

If you are feeling especially collective, buy a M900 weapon light. the low output NAV lights are available in white, blue, or red.

Also if you really have nothing better to do with your money you can try to track down a PKEF Turbo Kroma and A2 Porcupine


----------



## ninemm

Solscud007 said:


> Yes. KL3s came in assorted colors. I dont know about the KL1 but maybe those too. Also you might want to get the SF Helmet light. It comes in assorted colors. But red is one of them.
> 
> If you are feeling especially collective, buy a M900 weapon light. the low output NAV lights are available in white, blue, or red.
> 
> Also if you really have nothing better to do with your money you can try to track down a PKEF Turbo Kroma and A2 Porcupine



Aww man.  I thought this would be a short list. :sigh:  The KL3/KL1 definitely would be cool. I don't think I'd spring for the weapon light unless I could get a weapon to mount it on :devil: PKEF's and Porcupine's are out of my price range and probably always will be.

Thanks Solscud!! Now, to only start tracking down the lights on that list.


----------



## Solscud007

ninemm said:


> Aww man.  I thought this would be a short list. :sigh:  The KL3/KL1 definitely would be cool. I don't think I'd spring for the weapon light unless I could get a weapon to mount it on :devil: PKEF's and Porcupine's are out of my price range and probably always will be.
> 
> Thanks Solscud!! Now, to only start tracking down the lights on that list.




M900 weaponlight is more versatile than you think. It is a really big angled light. It feels very comfortable in the hand. Plus since it is a M-series light, you can use Mseries dropins or LED heads like the Lumens factory Seraph P7. That is the setup I have.

You really dont need a weapon for it. Also it is pretty affordable at around $300 if you shop really hard.


----------



## sjmack

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> My Surefire's. I love them!
> 
> Orange 6P from ElectronGuru, with nailbender SST-50
> 
> Chance




Alright, I NEED one of those orange 6Ps from Electron Guru. Legitimately may be one of the prettiest lights I have ever seen. I'd take an Orange 6P over a Titanium 6P any day.


----------



## ninemm

I'm really digging the white 6P too. Trying to hold myself back.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

sjmack said:


> Alright, I NEED one of those orange 6Ps from Electron Guru. Legitimately may be one of the prettiest lights I have ever seen. I'd take an Orange 6P over a Titanium 6P any day.



Hi sjmack, 

Have you seen Oveready's new White, and Yellow offerings in C2, and 6P? 

Why do I have so little money?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Two more pictures for sjmack.


----------



## sjmack

Chauncey, I have. You aren't helping me out at all here 

I see an orange 6P in my near future.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I see an orange 6P in my near future.[/QUOTE] 

I know baby, you dig it the most! (Pulp Fiction, Royal with cheese) 

Chance :devil:


----------



## 276

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Two more pictures for sjmack.



where did u get the SS lanyard ring??


----------



## E-J-J

It is my collection


----------



## Solscud007

E-J-J said:


> It is my collection



SUGOI!!!!! Very nice. What is the tan 6P in the second picture, second from the right side?


----------



## ninemm

276 said:


> where did u get the SS lanyard ring??



I believe Chance got that from Lighthound. http://www.lighthound.com/Inox-Lanyard-Ring-for-SureFire-C-D-M-P-Z-series-flashlights_p_688.html


----------



## ElectronGuru

Solscud007 said:


> What is the tan 6P in the second picture, second from the right side?



Think thats a brown Cerakote. Only 5 of those exist.


----------



## 276

ninemm said:


> I believe Chance got that from Lighthound. http://www.lighthound.com/Inox-Lanyard-Ring-for-SureFire-C-D-M-P-Z-series-flashlights_p_688.html




thanks.


----------



## gallonoffuel

Lighting care of a G2 with a diffuser mounted to a tripod.


----------



## Solscud007

My latest acquired lights.

SF HL1-C-TN. Got it for only $65 shipped brand new sealed. It is a great little light. Now I need the molle adapter along with the hat mount and rail mount by Tango Down.





















Thanks to Sgt. LED, I got my PKEF body back. I traded it to Dafab a while ago to get a matching DARPA DEF3C body for my Turbo kroma head. A while later, DAFAB sold the body and I missed out. Sgt. LED bought it and now its back to me again. Hurray!!!

Well I prefer the DARPA body for turbo head. But now my Porcupine Kroma has a PK body. (since I will never get a PK-K2 body anytime soon)


----------



## SuperTrouper

Click for larger sizes


----------



## loszabo

Solscud007 said:


>



Beyond words...


----------



## ninemm

I've been seeing those helmet lights on eBay. What other applications/attachments would they have that would be useful? (Since I don't wear a helmet every day...okay never )


----------



## Solscud007

Be careful as there are bootleg versions out there. 

Tangodown makes a mount for hats as well as a weapon mount for picatinny rails. Surefire makes an adapter for MOLLE PALS. 

That is all I know of


----------



## angelofwar

Tangodown also makes a picatinny/weaver weapon mount for it, so you can use it as a navigation light with yer AR, etc.


----------



## Teh




----------



## Kestrel

Just added a second C-series 3-flats to the collection:

















'Cross-hairs', no lanyard attachment on the clip, perfect lexan lens, and a removable hex bolt in the Z41 tailcap instead of that pressed-in rivet. 

I am *so* excited. The only bummer is that this light will have to take an 18650 for what I need it for, so off to Moddoo it goes for boring. I'd say that this C2 is in 90% condition, so the 'collector' part of me is only feeling a little guilty about that - this light would be only a shelf queen if I couldn't use my XP-G triple in it.


----------



## willrx

Nice! And great photos too!!:thumbsup:


----------



## zx7dave

New Milky's arrived today....well worth the wait...










and...










finally...the Shadow Slayer...just under 3000 lumens of Milkiness!!!!!!


----------



## ninemm

Nice lookin' lights there. :thumbsup:


----------



## zx7dave

Yep..I'm convinced Surefire makes the best hosts, but at the same time the most underpowered and outdated technology..thank god for Scott!!!!!


----------



## ninemm

zx7dave said:


> Yep..I'm convinced Surefire makes the best hosts, but at the same time the most underpowered and outdated technology..thank god for Scott!!!!!



Haha. Thanks for the chuckle Dave. Looking forward to my Gossling build. Wonder how it's coming along.... :thinking:


----------



## donn_

Here's the latest addition to my Surefire collection:






It's still sealed in it's box, so I don't know what it looks like, but it's thought to look like this:


----------



## ninemm

Donn you show off. :nana: Would love to see a shot of all the boxed Surefires you have.


----------



## jp2515

E Series addict? *GUILTY! *


----------



## jp2515

Dial I for Incandescent


----------



## jp2515

I swear these will fit in my pockets (or bag) :devil:


----------



## jp2515

New Surefire KX4!


----------



## donn_

I couldn't resist opening her up:
















:twothumbs


----------



## Tempest UK

donn_ said:


> I couldn't resist opening her up:



Words cannot express my jealousy. 

Please let me know if you decide to sell it on  I can never seem to get my hands on one!


----------



## Xacto

Interesting Color! Looks nice.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## willrx

I LOVE THIS STUFF!!:devil: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Monocrom

jp2515 said:


> New Surefire KX4!


 
Have to ask . . . 

Is there even a slight gap with that new Surefire head installed on the C2?


----------



## jp2515

Monocrom said:


> Have to ask . . .
> 
> Is there even a slight gap with that new Surefire head installed on the C2?



I did not notice any gaps between the head and the body.


----------



## Monocrom

Sweet!

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## She is...

Here is my SF weapon & xenon~


----------



## cm_mtb

Nice collection! Those round E1's are sweet.


----------



## ebow86

That unopened G2 is just begging to be released from it's cage


----------



## LightJunk

My collection so far. A2 being my first and Startum being my recent purchase.

















lovecpf


----------



## Solscud007

Just got this back from Milkyspit. it puts out a modest 300 lumens.


----------



## DimeRazorback




----------



## ninemm

That's a nice looking C2 pair you've got there.


----------



## DimeRazorback

It sure is!


----------



## ninemm

DimeRazorback said:


>


 
Had to get your sweet collection to the last page so everyone can see it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

donn_ said:


> Here's the latest addition to my Surefire collection:
> 
> It's still sealed in it's box, so I don't know what it looks like, but it's thought to look like this:



OK, That's Cool! 

Chance


----------



## Dioni

DimeRazorback said:


>


 
Surefire 9N..  just beautiful!


----------



## DimeRazorback

It most certainly is!
It was brand new when I received it just a couple of weeks ago too! 
It has the *best* knurling I have felt on a flashlight.
Great for grip.


----------



## Dioni

DimeRazorback said:


> It most certainly is!
> It was brand new when I received it just a couple of weeks ago too!
> It has the *best* knurling I have felt on a flashlight.
> Great for grip.


 
Brand new? 
I can imagine its knurling. Gongrats on your light!


----------



## DimeRazorback

Yep, it was fresh and sealed. Untouched since it was built!
I got it for a steal also.
I was pleasently surprised to say the least! 

Thanks Dioni!


----------



## angelofwar

Here's a crappier one to capture them all and then a few more for some "detail" 






And the rest... 

A little closer and better quality: (NO DROOLING...)






A little "effects"...






And for good measure...


----------



## angelofwar

Ok...Here's a more organized pic so you can see the actual line-up:

My Collection 2003: (Pre-CPF)






2010 and 4 years at CPF...






A close up of the HA's...






And the black ones/Nitro's...





Enjoy!


----------



## tx101

More of a SF Lego collection


----------



## Meganoggin

Nice family photo TX :thumbsup: I love the turboheads!


----------



## zx7dave

My little donation...the magnificant 7....all custom creations my Scott at Milky Labs...multi-level, custom heat sinks..the list goes on and on...outputs vary depending on light from 436 to 2700...most are in the 700+ range.


----------



## jp2515

DimeRazorback said:


> It most certainly is!
> It was brand new when I received it just a couple of weeks ago too!
> It has the *best* knurling I have felt on a flashlight.
> Great for grip.



Hey buddy, 

Now look what you have done! You've convinced me to get one! :devil:

Anyways snagged a 9N kit (charger, bulbs and batteries) from the Marketplace. Now to find me some B90 sticks and a smart charger and we'll be in business. Nothing like a 9N for a desk light...


----------



## Kestrel

One recent addition to my collection, a 'new' Laser Products / SureFire 9Z, freshly imported into CPF from 'out there'.


----------



## SuperTrouper

A new addition or two since I last posted here:


----------



## badtziscool

-G2 FYL with Nitrolon bezel (one of my beater hosts)
-L5 Lumamax (my other beater host)
-C2 Centurion with Xenoled brushed aluminum stike bezel and McClicky tail switch.
-Oveready White P6 with Xenoled polished smooth bezel, matching A19 extender and McClicky tail switch.


----------



## 1wrx7

zx7dave said:


> My little donation...the magnificant 7....all custom creations my Scott at Milky Labs...multi-level, custom heat sinks..the list goes on and on...outputs vary depending on light from 436 to 2700...most are in the 700+ range.


 

Where's the buisness end picture?:wow:

I'd love to see the different builds either here or in the MilkyMod Collection thread:thumbsup:


----------



## jellydonut

Today and yesterday my Surefire stock went from 0 to 2 and then 3.. And they're all lovely, so pics needed!






Oveready ceramic-coated hosts with McClicky assemblies, ultra-clear lenses, xenoLED blackened stainless steel bezel rings, and Nailbender SST-90 3000k/warm and Nichia 365nm UV modules both running AW 2600mAh 18650s. - Milky U2by2 with four Rebel100 emitters in McR-10's. Old emitters, maybe, but they sure pack a punch still. Especially when there's four of them.

Funny though, all things considered none of these are actually Surefires any more.:thinking:


----------



## think2x

My small but useful collection.
M4 with Lumens Factory P7 head/Z58 tail, 9P with KT2 head, 6P with neutral linger special/Z59 tail/deep carry bezel down clip, G2Z with neutral XP-G/McClicky tail, E1B with Z68.


----------



## angelofwar

think2x said:


> My small but useful collection.
> M4 with Lumens Factory P7 head/Z58 tail, 9P with KT2 head, 6P with neutral linger special/Z59 tail/deep carry bezel down clip, G2Z with neutral XP-G/McClicky tail, E1B with Z68.


 
You like that P7 head? How do they hold up? Good quality? Nice collection!


----------



## angelofwar

Kestrel said:


> One recent addition to my collection, a 'new' Laser Products / SureFire 9Z, freshly imported into CPF from 'out there'.


 
They're coming out of the friggin wood work...






Took the original bezel off for this pic with the Z32


----------



## think2x

angelofwar said:


> You like that P7 head? How do they hold up? Good quality? Nice collection!



The LF P7 head(3-mode) is great! The beam pattern is nice,smooth and white(with just the slightest bit of blue tint) with no donut hole at all.

BTW Still deciding on a lamp and tail cap for the 9P w/your old KT2. Any tail cap suggestions? I was thinking Z49.


----------



## angelofwar

think2x said:


> The LF P7 head(3-mode) is great! The beam pattern is nice,smooth and white(with just the slightest bit of blue tint) with no donut hole at all.
> 
> BTW Still deciding on a lamp and tail cap for the 9P w/your old KT2. Any tail cap suggestions? I was thinking Z49.


 
Yeah, been looking at getting one of those. ..think that'll be my next big purchase.

As far as lamps/tailcaps, I like the twistie with the round loop combat grip...better grip, and easier to use "overhanded". Try it, I think you like it. The clickies feel odd with the trubo-head incans...


----------



## angelofwar

And here's an updated pic of my black SF's:


----------



## think2x

angelofwar said:


> Yeah, been looking at getting one of those. ..think that'll be my next big purchase.


I don't think you will be disappointed if you get one. 



angelofwar said:


> As far as lamps/tailcaps, I like the twistie with the round loop combat grip...better grip, and easier to use "overhanded". Try it, I think you like it. The clickies feel odd with the trubo-head incans...



I was actually thinking of that set-up with the combat grip and twisty.


----------



## Dioni

angelofwar said:


> And here's an updated pic of my black SF's:


 
Great BK collection! :thumbsup:


----------



## jp2515

Salute to the Old School


----------



## rx78gp02

here's my latest surefire:





an e1L with an e2d head and tailcap with kuku's LED drop in.


----------



## PCC

Here's my small but growing SureFire collection.






From left to right:
E2DL body with KL4 head, XP-G R5 with 3-mode driver, McGizmo McR-20 reflector, needs a tailcap and a 17670 battery to make it complete
G2X Pro - stock
G2 with Z44 bezel, Neoseikan 1A drop-in (I only run this for a few seconds at a time - hoping to replace the drop-in with a Nailbender low output one), stainless steel bezel ring
6PL, freshly bored by Oveready for 18650s, Nitrolon G3 bezel and stainless steel bezel ring, ThruNite reflector, XP-G R5 emitter, Shiningbeam "Perfect Regulation" driver (going to replace this with a Dereelight 3SD XP-G module), McClicky in the Z41 tailcap
In front is a SureFire 9N with a custom adapter for an M head. The head is a TLS TX-3 with a ThruNite 3-mode XP-G pill. The body is sleeved for two 18650s


----------



## red_hackle




----------



## Solscud007

rx78gp02 said:


> here's my latest surefire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an e1L with an e2d head and tailcap with kuku's LED drop in.



I did something very similar. I have a BLK-HA E1E, but I used the scoutlight tailcap and E2D head with kuku tower. powered by a AW RCR123. I also use a Jetbeam two way pocket clip, it is like the E1B clip but tighter so it doesnt slip off as easily.

I call it, E1D.


----------



## SureAddicted

My 3P Tactical.


----------



## PaveHammer

Details on that 3P Tactical?


----------



## SureAddicted

PaveHammer said:


> Details on that 3P Tactical?



SF 3P
Grip ring
P60 + IMR16340

The knurling on the TC is recessed, not raised and not much in the way of traction...hence the need for the grip ring.


----------



## Solscud007

Very nice. where did you get the grip ring?


----------



## AR_Shorty

Here's my ever expanding collection


----------



## SureAddicted

Solscud007 said:


> Very nice. where did you get the grip ring?



It's off an Olight, any grip ring off the M series will work.
It wont work unless you use a Z14 tailcap, it doesn't have a plastic retaining ring, and the core or pill is not secured down with a rivet or screw, if that makes sense.


----------



## KevinL

Damn people, you're making me freaking envious...I told myself I wouldn't collect.. I told myself I wouldn't buy just because I wanted to, and you know what? To heck with all that now!! I'm gonna live (and light) while I can!! 

Been at CPF six years and I have less than a dozen to show for it! It's almost embarassing....






oh ok, that's 14. The E2DL hasn't left the US yet - just snatched it up on the marketplace yesterday.

But it's still pathetic compared to the size of some of your collections


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

All unhappiness comes from comparison. ~unknown 


KevinL, 

Not only is your collection enviably, your photography skills too, they are seldom seen and rarely matched. 

Your lights remind me of a chess set. Each one carefully chosen for its duty. Each one ready to serve the masters hand who wields it. 

That they took six years to acquire reveals a man who possess wisdom, patience, and Herculean self control. 

Such a man should be emulated. 

~ Chance


----------



## KevinL

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> All unhappiness comes from comparison. ~unknown
> 
> 
> KevinL,
> 
> Not only is your collection enviably, your photography skills too, they are seldom seen and rarely matched.
> 
> Your lights remind me of a chess set. Each one carefully chosen for its duty. Each one ready to serve the masters hand who wields it.
> 
> That they took six years to acquire reveals a man who possess wisdom, patience, and Herculean self control.
> 
> Such a man should be emulated.
> 
> ~ Chance



Aww, thanks! 

You're right, and you've reminded me of something I nearly forgot - every light has a story and a purpose behind it.


----------



## Solscud007

Hey KevinL, can I get a closer pic of the U2 on the far left? What is the difference between the two other than the engravings. The one on the left looks as if the Surefire logo is separate from the FCC CE PATENT PENDING engravings.






KevinL said:


> Damn people, you're making me freaking envious...I told myself I wouldn't collect.. I told myself I wouldn't buy just because I wanted to, and you know what? To heck with all that now!! I'm gonna live (and light) while I can!!
> 
> Been at CPF six years and I have less than a dozen to show for it! It's almost embarassing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh ok, that's 14. The E2DL hasn't left the US yet - just snatched it up on the marketplace yesterday.
> 
> But it's still pathetic compared to the size of some of your collections


----------



## jamesmtl514

KevinL said:


> Damn people, you're making me freaking envious...I told myself I wouldn't collect.. I told myself I wouldn't buy just because I wanted to, and you know what? To heck with all that now!! I'm gonna live (and light) while I can!!
> Been at CPF six years and I have less than a dozen to show for it! It's almost embarassing....
> oh ok, that's 14. The E2DL hasn't left the US yet - just snatched it up on the marketplace yesterday.
> But it's still pathetic compared to the size of some of your collections



that is a ridiculous collection. So many nice pieces.


----------



## Shawn L




----------



## KevinL

Solscud007 said:


> Hey KevinL, can I get a closer pic of the U2 on the far left? What is the difference between the two other than the engravings. The one on the left looks as if the Surefire logo is separate from the FCC CE PATENT PENDING engravings.



Sure, will shoot a closeup shortly. 

The left is a true 'first batch' U2, distinguishable by original 18650 support (no sleeves or anything), that shade of mismatched HA on the head that inspired much complaining, a stiffer selector ring, matte clip (although I am wondering if this is due to years of EDC). The LuxVs in that batch are unusually bright and have a pinkish tint. This was corroborated with some other lucky few early adopters who waited and held our breath for the launch of the U2 

I always thought the first batch was something special, now I know. NATIVE 18650 support..... well, we know someone was watching out for us even though he may never be able to officially admit it  

Markings on the side are different. Newer Surefires have the 'rounded flats'. Ours have the flat 'panels' where the markings are engraved, a bit like the 6P. There are 3 panels, instead of 2, and as you've observed the FCC markings were separated from the logo. The logo is the same though smaller on the new lights. 

The last panel on the back is a 'rounded flat' like the newer U2. Only the side panel (name and logo) are true flat. 

The one with less bezel damage is newer. I used to joke that I would drop the old one and the floor would break. It has actually damaged wood and tile floors - it's capable of chipping/cracking tile.

The new one had the plastic insert to prevent cells rattling and prevent 18650 insertion. On the old one you'd just slot it straight in and it would all be cool. The new one has also received a 'technology update' to MC-E thanks to some very talented CPFers :devil: (trust me, it ain't an official conversion!). Newer U2's reflector is a lighter orange peel, the older one is more medium OP - photo is accurate. 

I bought the second U2 as the 18650-capable ones are becoming very difficult to find nowadays. I hear you need to bore the new ones just to use 17670!!!  It's the only light I like enough to have a (nearly) identical pair. Well, touch wood nothing ever happens to the first one. 




jamesmtl514 said:


> that is a ridiculous collection. So many nice pieces.



Thanks  since I had to buy selectively I decided to try and pick up the nicer ones that I would really love rather than buy all of them - much as I would love to ring up Surefire and tell them....

"Perhaps if you could say what you are using it for we could recommend you a light, sir?"
"Naah. One of..... *EVERYTHING* please."
"_Everything?!_"
"Yes, one of everything. Visa, Mastercard or Paypal?" 

:devil:


----------



## Monocrom

Shawn L said:


> {Interesting looking 6PL}


 
Could you tell us a bit about that 6PL? Looks like a 4xCR123 light. What lamp or LED are you running in it?


----------



## ElectronGuru

Monocrom said:


> Could you tell us a bit about that 6PL? Looks like a 4xCR123 light.



+1. Such setups are generally 6P+A14 (65+50mm=3.5xCR123), making it tough to run anything other than the proprietary rechargeables the setup was designed for.


----------



## KevinL

ElectronGuru said:


> +1. Such setups are generally 6P+A14 (65+50mm=3.5xCR123), making it tough to run anything other than the proprietary rechargeables the setup was designed for.



Naah, stick a spacer in and you're all good 

You know those nifty little spacers they use to charge R123s in chargers that are only sized for 17500? Those would work great to pick up the slack. Insulate them if needed.


----------



## KevinL

Solscud007 said:


> Hey KevinL, can I get a closer pic of the U2 on the far left? What is the difference between the two other than the engravings. The one on the left looks as if the Surefire logo is separate from the FCC CE PATENT PENDING engravings.



Here ya go 






Old behind, new in front. I think the perspective makes the new one look longer, trust me it isn't. I also did a double take and had to measure them myself.

MC-E in the new one :devil:


----------



## Shawn L

Monocrom said:


> Could you tell us a bit about that 6PL? Looks like a 4xCR123 light. What lamp or LED are you running in it?




It's a 6PL w/Malkoff M60 drop-in and a Surefire KR2 Rechargeable Conversion Kit. This is my duty light.


----------



## Solscud007

KevinL here is my two U2s. I picked up the "newer" one last week.

My "4 flats" U2 has left justified font Patent Pending

My "3 flats" U2 has centered justified font Patent Pending


----------



## Monocrom

Shawn L said:


> It's a 6PL w/Malkoff M60 drop-in and a Surefire KR2 Rechargeable Conversion Kit. This is my duty light.


 
Very nice!

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Solscud007

Here is my latest acquisiton, SF Saint


----------



## angelofwar

Bump for this great thread so it doesn't get forgotten. Alot of good "lego" pic's were lost, but I'll try to get some more of my more recent ones added back.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Heres a Very Special light that I reluctantly have for sale over in the marketplace.

From what I was told, this is one of 2 lights made in memory of the 9/11 tragedy.
The laser engraved "United We Stand" says it all.
The bezel also has a really cool "SF" logo laser engraved on it and the clip has USA engraved on it.


----------



## LightJunk

A few classic of mine.






My humble 'Big' Surefire collection.


----------



## tpetsch

Nice collection of classics you have there Lightjunk. And very nice condition too considering the vintage.


----------



## iso9009

My surefire


----------



## Vortec53

Man this thread makes me miss the two E1Ls I just sold, actually all the SF's I just recently sold for that matter!


----------



## nightcacher

I have one! A C2 with Malkoff M61W drop in. Love it!


----------



## Flashlite Foy

My entire Surefire collection:


----------



## Team Member

Well, not my entire collection......just a very useful one...






Z2 with old Malkoff M60LL...

btw...

Hi guys :wave:


----------



## Meganoggin

Welcome back Team Member!

Anyone for E1B's?


----------



## Tempest UK

Meganoggin said:


> Anyone for E1B's?



Yes please 

Meganoggin is getting a round in, everyone! 

Very nice trio!


----------



## Meganoggin

Thanks mate - where are yours?


----------



## nbp

Here's my little cadre of Surefires: 


(3) Surefire G2L (1 KX4, 2 P60L)
Surefire C2-HA w/NB SST50, McClicky
Surefire T1A
Milky L4 Boxter-w/K2 TFFC, Acorn firmware


----------



## LE6920

Here our my SFs. Wife thinks I am nuts. She is probably right.


----------



## pck50

Wow Holy Mosses never knew that Surefire had so many various models, The only ones that I recognize whicdh I also had in the past are the 6P, 6Z, 9Z, and Yes A 12Z Only one I really miss. 
have one I noticed you dont have a 9AN rechargeable its in excellent condition but second bulb is out on it and also needs a new battery has charger.
Advise if you may have an interest.

Thanks , have a great day!

Pete





DaFABRICATA said:


> Large or small....lets see 'em!!
> Accessories and all!!!
> 
> I bought an L5 last October............well......uhhh........yeah, I've bought a couple more since.
> 
> Do I have a problem?:candle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------UPDATED-4-8-08-------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated 1-30-09


----------



## angelofwar

Wow LE! Those are some nice lights you have there! I see a couple of Z3's and some old-school 6P's! Nice collection!


----------



## LE6920

angelofwar said:


> Wow LE! Those are some nice lights you have there! I see a couple of Z3's and some old-school 6P's! Nice collection!



Thanks!

The Z3 is one of my favorite lights. Followed closely by the 6Z / Z2. I need to pick up a 9Z to see how I like those. Don't really see them too often though. I should have bought one back in the day!


----------



## angelofwar

LE6920 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The Z3 is one of my favorite lights. Followed closely by the 6Z / Z2. I need to pick up a 9Z to see how I like those. Don't really see them too often though. I should have bought one back in the day!



Yeah, I only have two :sigh:. One's to use and one as a collectors piece. Never used a Z3, but the 9Z is easier to use than my Z2, but the Z2 is nicer to use than the 6Z...not sure why...


----------



## Ethen

MY SureFire


----------



## Ethen




----------



## angelofwar

Here's the my pic collection I posted when I got back from Iraq, that ended up getting deleted during the crash.






A few changes since then...Got a additional mint 9Z and 6Z, L6, E2L-AA, Saint Minimus, LX2, L1-RD, E2L (FM Allen Edition), 6P, M951, and A C3-BK. Had to get rid of the E1B to fund the L6, but I'll try to get an updated pic soon (once I get my Emerson C2-BK-HA :devil:!)


----------



## Ethen

angelofwar said:


> Here's the my pic collection I posted when I got back from Iraq, that ended up getting deleted during the crash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few changes since then...Got a additional mint 9Z and 6Z, L6, E2L-AA, Saint Minimus, LX2, L1-RD, E2L (FM Allen Edition), 6P, M951, and A C3-BK. Had to get rid of the E1B to fund the L6, but I'll try to get an updated pic soon (once I get my Emerson C2-BK-HA :devil:!)



Oh wow.I like the collection of many


----------



## Meganoggin

Playing with the new camera...


----------



## TIME1200

my new 10X

"


----------



## angelofwar

Time for an update...





































Not shown: 918FA on my 870 Marine Magnum, D3 Gaurdian, E1e-BK, another L2, E1e-SG, two more M3's, and my Kroma Mil-Spec should be here in the next few days. I...Am...A...Flashaholic.


----------



## Meganoggin

C's are good....


----------



## Ethen




----------



## Diabelek

Hello, this is my first post here
My English is very poor, so I move on to images 





Surefire M6 drop in cold XP-G R5 1,6A





Surefire Kroma mod Q3 warm 5A & 8x3 mm warm led





Stock G2 HD P60L

Surefire L1 XP-G R4 3C & LEDIL LXP 13* - perfect EDC 





ledil spec http://download.maritex.com.pl/pdfs/op/LEDIL-LXP.pdf

Stock Minimus AW RC123


M6 HOLA



M6 XP-G



K2






 

 

 



distance from home is about 25 meters


----------



## shomie911

The Kroma and the L1 are awesome!


----------



## Meganoggin




----------



## sween1911

I'm missing out on this thread. Due to the wonder of CPF Marketplace, I've managed to score an L1, L2, and I have an A2 on its way to me now. I'll post up some pics when all family members are present and accounted for.


----------



## Bert Reynolds

DaFABRICATA said:


> Large or small....lets see 'em!!
> Accessories and all!!!
> 
> I bought an L5 last October............well......uhhh........yeah, I've bought a couple more since.
> 
> Do I have a problem?:candle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------UPDATED-4-8-08-------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated 1-30-09


What model is that with the orange lanyard in the bottom pic lower right?


----------



## Meganoggin

Bert Reynolds said:


> What model is that with the orange lanyard in the bottom pic lower right?


 
Looks like a Lego of M500 weapon light parts at a guess.

Oh and :welcome: Bert!


----------



## angelofwar

Bert Reynolds said:


> What model is that with the orange lanyard in the bottom pic lower right?


 
Actually, it looks like one of the old Military handgun weapon lights (circa 2005). They had aluminum housings, were type-III HA-nat., and were "M" series compatible, hence why Dafab has a KL6 head (from the also discontinued L6) attached.

And, yes, Welcome to CPF!!!


----------



## sween1911

angelofwar said:


> Actually, it looks like one of the old Military handgun weapon lights (circa 2005). They had aluminum housings, were type-III HA-nat., and were "M" series compatible, hence why Dafab has a KL6 head (from the also discontinued L6) attached.
> And, yes, Welcome to CPF!!!



I mispoke. I thought the lanyard was connected to the light NEXT to the weaponlight, but it looks like it already has a lanyard.

That is a SWEET collection!!!


----------



## quad088

DaFABRICATA said:


> Large or small....lets see 'em!!
> Accessories and all!!!
> 
> I bought an L5 last October............well......uhhh........yeah, I've bought a couple more since.
> 
> Do I have a problem?:candle:
> 
> 
> No u dont have a problem but I do after I saw your awsome collection. I just begining to start collecting LEDSSSSSSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------UPDATED-4-8-08-------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated 1-30-09


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Meganoggin said:


> Looks like a Lego of M500 weapon light parts at a guess.
> 
> Oh and :welcome: Bert!


 

*DING..DING..DING!!!* You got it!!!:thumbsup:
Chuck!..Tell him what he's won!!!.....
(Chuck A BRAND NEW DINETTE!!! Worth over sixty seven thousand dollars!!!:naughty:










angelofwar said:


> Actually, it looks like one of the old Military handgun weapon lights (circa 2005). They had aluminum housings, were type-III HA-nat., and were "M" series compatible, hence why Dafab has a KL6 head (from the also discontinued L6) attached.
> 
> And, yes, Welcome to CPF!!!


 


While it does look like a Military Handgun Weaponlight in that picture, it is indeed an M500 striped from it's handgaurd and reassembled for handheld use and painted OD green.
It takes the 3xCR123 battery carrier (MB10) and is compatable with M-Series heads.
A.O.W. while you got it wrong....everyone goes away a WINNER!!!...You'll recieve a stainless steel paper towell holder designed by none other than...SOFIA VERGARA!!..oo:







Thanks for the nice comments guys!:thumbsup::wave:
I miss my SF collection......although I still have few nice ones.


----------



## angelofwar

NICE!!! I can put it up in my man cave for when I'm polishing my flashlights!!!

:duh2:



Maybe I'll just give it to Goodwill actually...since I already have one, and what not...


----------



## Bert Reynolds

Thanks guys! Just wondering is that _my moustache_ on the lady? HOT!


----------



## Ethen




----------



## sween1911

I finally have something worthwhile for this thread! Took me awhile and the wonderful people on CPFM, but I've assembled the trifecta of Surefire 2-stage goodness...

Surefire L1, L2, A2





















They're users, but I love 'em!


----------



## JKL

Some pics of my collection. 





















_JKL_


----------



## Ethen




----------



## alfa

JKL said:


> Some pics of my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us your entire collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _JKL_



Show us your entire collection!


----------



## JKL

alfa said:


> Show us your entire collection!


 
Hi Alfa,

ASAP I will have to check inside my Pelican cases,






at any way ,no problem to share a new picture, this is my SF A2 :






Cheers

_JKL_


PS: @ Alfapad

Un caro saluto a tutti gli amici di Cpfitalia.

_Klm12-Kappa_


----------



## angelofwar

JKL said:


> Some pics of my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _JKL_



Ciao, come stai, JKL! Foto molto belle'! Molto belle torcia elettrica!


----------



## JKL

Hi Angelofwar,

very well my friend as I hope for you too! 

Thank you very much indeed, compliments for your collection which is realy amazing. :thumbsup:



angelofwar said:


> Here's the my pic collection I posted when I got back from Iraq, that ended up getting deleted during the crash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few changes since then...Got a additional mint 9Z and 6Z, L6, E2L-AA, Saint Minimus, LX2, L1-RD, E2L (FM Allen Edition), 6P, M951, and A C3-BK. Had to get rid of the E1B to fund the L6, but I'll try to get an updated pic soon (once I get my Emerson C2-BK-HA :devil:!)


----------



## shomie911

My newly acquired, fresh-out-of-the-box Yellow-Green Aviator. Kroma-Milspec is still en-route.


----------



## Meganoggin

Nice photo of your A2, thanks for sharing. 

I have the yellow / green LEDs as well and I find them great to use with night adapted vision, just enough detail to use walking and for navigation.


----------



## Tsz Kin

My 9P, A000008


----------



## RIX TUX

.
.
TO ANYONE.....WHERE ARE THE SF G2X'S AVAILABLE IN THE OTHER COLORS? AND AT A REASONABLE PRICE? THANKS
.
.


----------



## shomie911

Meganoggin said:


> Nice photo of your A2, thanks for sharing.
> 
> I have the yellow / green LEDs as well and I find them great to use with night adapted vision, just enough detail to use walking and for navigation.



Thanks for the compliment! 

I like the yellow/green LEDs a lot as well, perfect for low-light navigation. My Kroma-Milspec should be arriving tomorrow and it has yellow/green, red, blue, and infrared, so I placed an order for a warm-white Aviator LED ring to keep my A2 from becoming redundant.


----------



## Xacto

I hope it is okay to ask the question here and not start a new thread....

did Surefire never issue a G2D - G2 with a strike bezel on an alu head?
If yes, does anyone know why?

Thanks.
Cheers
Thorsten

@mods if the question is too Off topic, please delete the post and inform me or (if possible) restart a new thread with it. Thanks.


----------



## Meganoggin

The G2D is part of the Fire Rescue Series of lights - not really what you were asking. I haven't seen a factory G2 with a strike bezel, but you can of course Lego one yourself.


----------



## Meganoggin

Back on topic - Tan Nitrolon...


----------



## angelofwar

Nice Pic Mega Noggin!


----------



## Meganoggin

Thanks - Man!


----------



## Tempest UK

How about a photo of the whole collection, Meganoggin?  It looks like you've been making a few SureFire-shaped additions recently.


----------



## Meganoggin

Tempest UK said:


> How about a photo of the whole collection, Meganoggin?  It looks like you've been making a few SureFire-shaped additions recently.


 
I'll show you mine, if you show me yours!


----------



## Eric242

I just took that picture. The two big ones in the back are Surefire wannebes but since they are much bigger the others couldn´t get rid off them. A Stratum is on the way to accompany the others.


----------



## think2x

I don't know how but in less than 9 months my Surefires went from this......


think2x said:


>



To this! Well I do have a G2L in the Mail but that's ALL I have for Surefires now. :shrug:




I've been downsizing, Can you tell?


----------



## ninemm

Really love that orange glow powder! Is that permanent or can you get it off? Where'd you pick that up?


----------



## think2x

ninemm said:


> Really love that orange glow powder! Is that permanent or can you get it off? Where'd you pick that up?


 Mine are just some Orange O-rings I had laying around.


----------



## Solscud007

I decided to take one picture of my Surefire light collection. I didnt add accessories, pouches, cases, knives, apparel, or pens. But my Teardrop E1E and E2E are at Surefire service. Hopefully getting new lenses. Also i forgot about my SF helmet light. As it is mounted onto my brother's PASGT helmet.

I feel like I dont have that many lights. But when I start counting, it is above 40 lights!!!!


----------



## angelofwar

VERY nice Solscud! I think this is the first time I've seen a pic of your entire collection. Is that a PK Turbo Kroma? Did you paint the porcupine yourself???


----------



## Solscud007

Techically the L6 PP is a Fire Kylin clone but close enough haha. A guy from Usualsuspects forum cerakoted it for me. He never coated flashlights before. So he offered me cost for materials for the chance to coat some Surefires. I sent him the USA C2 (Captain America) and the Orange 6P stripped and disassembled. the L6 porky clone was left as is, to test if he can coat a light that cant be taken apart.

Actually the Turbo Kroma was a PK Kroma but has become a DARPA DEF3C thanks to Dafabricata. The PK body took a trip to Dafab in trade for the DARPA body, then it got sold to another member and then finally back to me where it belongs. Now I lego my Kroma with the U2 PP bezel and PK body. So I call it the K2-PP-PK haha.


----------



## WESBC




----------



## JCK

Nice collection Tubig, what tailcap is that on the 6P next to your U2?

here is my start so far.





6P NIB (keeping as a spare)
6P
G2 OD
G2 BK

Also have a few parts




Z41 BK - guts are removed, thinking of sticking a zero resistance or mcclicky upgrade into it
Z41 HA
M2 Bezel - older style ribbed

But I also have these on their way to me.

E2D BK
E2L Outdoorsman
C3 HA
C2 HA
C2 BK
M3 HA

Can't wait for them to arrive. Gonna be like christmas.


----------



## Size15's

JCK said:


> Also have a few parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Z41 BK - guts are removed, thinking of sticking a zero resistance or mcclicky upgrade into it
> Z41 HA
> Z32 Bezel - older style ribbed


That's not a Z32 bezel. It's an old-style "M2" ["M2/M95"] bezel (it was never given a Z-number).
The new-style "M2" ["M2/M95"] bezel has replaced the old-style Z32 bezel has the current Z32.


----------



## JCK

Thanks Size 15 for the correction. I got a bit confused. I knew it was an M2 Bezel, I just thought that it had a Z number.


----------



## WESBC

thanks. It's a solarforce tailcap. Not sure of the model number, but I think lighthound might have it. I'll see if I can go through some old stuff to find the model number.


----------



## ebow86

Tubig said:


>


 


I see you have a "9P on steroids" as well. I love mine, MN60 on primaries. How do you run yours? I've been wanting to buy a Z49 for my "9P on the juice" for some time but have never been able to find a pic with one attached to the light. Any chance of a pic of the 9p with z49?


----------



## WESBC

I used to run the z49 on my 9P. I can't grab a link at the moment, but there are pics in my blog in my sig. I run lumens factory HO M4A on 4x cr123's


----------



## ebow86

Tubig said:


> I used to run the z49 on my 9P. I can't grab a link at the moment, but there are pics in my blog in my sig. I run lumens factory HO M4A on 4x cr123's


 
No problem. You should really consider getting an MN60 for your 9P setup though since you are running primaries. When installed, be perpared to be greeted with one of the most wonderful beams from any flashlight out there. I know angelofwar loves his, so I'm sure he will agree. It's hands down my all time favorite lamp assembley. I believe an MN60 should run better as well since it was designed with CR123's in mind, whereas your Lumensfactory lamp is much better suited for Li-ion's..


----------



## WESBC

Thanks for the tip, but I think you are getting mixed up with another LF lamp. The HO-M4A is meant to be run on 4 primaries, and should be comparable to the MN61.

http://www.lumensfactory.com/product_details.php?id=47&cid=&sid=&page=3


----------



## supersuby

Dammm that's alot of light's, Nice collection man


----------



## angelofwar

ebow86 said:


> No problem. You should really consider getting an MN60 for your 9P setup though since you are running primaries. When installed, be perpared to be greeted with one of the most wonderful beams from any flashlight out there. I know angelofwar loves his, so I'm sure he will agree. It's hands down my all time favorite lamp assembley. I believe an MN60 should run better as well since it was designed with CR123's in mind, whereas your Lumensfactory lamp is much better suited for Li-ion's..



Yep...best stock Incan lamp out there. I have three MN60's and 1 M4...go fig, huh? Made a few recent "additions" to my collection, and hope too get some more pic's up maybe this week-end.


----------



## Ethen




----------



## Solscud007

Ethen said:


>


 

I like the look of this one but the tailcap is useless without a tape switch right?


----------



## Ethen

Solscud007 said:


> I like the look of this one but the tailcap is useless without a tape switch right?


----------



## Solscud007

Oh wow. I didnt know that tailcap works. cool. Thanks for sharing!!!! want to trade for an XM tailcap?


----------



## ebow86

TIME1200 said:


> my new 10X
> 
> "





I see you have a late model 10X dominator. You can always tell the last models made because it's the only one where the anodizing doesn't match on the bezel. All the models I've seen, from it's first release up until a few years ago always have a bezel that matches in color, or at least that's the way I've seen it. Only the most recent model have the mismatch. When mine went in for repair last year I received a mismatching bezel like yours.


----------



## Ethen

Solscud007 said:


> Oh wow. I didnt know that tailcap works. cool. Thanks for sharing!!!! want to trade for an XM tailcap?


 
I'm more like UM00 tailcap,sorry,I have only one


----------



## LE6920

Rechargeable lights. Need a few more still.


----------



## LE6920

Strider Set


----------



## Solscud007

Very nice. Does your M2 Strider fit in the pouch? Mine doesnt. But mine is an earlier set #SF0072. Also some M2 Strider sets came with SW02 tailcaps. you might want to hunt one down to "complete" your set.


----------



## LE6920

Solscud007 said:


> Very nice. Does your M2 Strider fit in the pouch? Mine doesnt. But mine is an earlier set #SF0072. Also some M2 Strider sets came with SW02 tailcaps. you might want to hunt one down to "complete" your set.


 

Yes it fits in the pouch. I do have a couple SW02 caps, i guess one can be set aside for this purpose. :thumbsup:


----------



## ebow86

LE6920 said:


> Yes it fits in the pouch. I do have a couple SW02 caps, i guess one can be set aside for this purpose. :thumbsup:


 
Hello *LE6920* , I was just wondering how you like your 8NX commanders? I just bought a brand new 8AX commander and have a KT5 turbohead on the way now via UPS. I really like the light so far, however I do have to say the beam is a little more yellow than I was hoping for, even hot off the charger I don't think it's as even as white as a p60. It really doens't matter that much though, as mine is going to be a shelf queen anyway.


----------



## LE6920

ebow86 said:


> Hello *LE6920* , I was just wondering how you like your 8NX commanders? I just bought a brand new 8AX commander and have a KT5 turbohead on the way now via UPS. I really like the light so far, however I do have to say the beam is a little more yellow than I was hoping for, even hot off the charger I don't think it's as even as white as a p60. It really doens't matter that much though, as mine is going to be a shelf queen anyway.


 

I cannot comment on the difference between the 8NX and 8AX as I am missing the 8AX from the collection. I do not notice too much yellow on either my 8NX or 8X lights. I haven't compared them side by side with a p60 light put will now out of curiosity. I carried a 8X for years and it was my first Surefire, so that could be why I am partial to them. Batteries as always an issue once the start to crap out on you, but I would get a year out of 2 batteries in a heavy rotation. 

I would really like to find an alternative aftermarket battery option.

At this point most of my rechargeable lights also are just in the collection and not in heavy service.


----------



## Monocrom

LE6920 said:


> I would really like to find an alternative aftermarket battery option.
> 
> At this point most of my rechargeable lights also are just in the collection and not in heavy service.


 
There is definitely an aftermarket replacement battery out there for SureFire's old rechargeable line of lights. Unfortunately, the search function is acting up and I can't find the topic where it was mentioned. You could post a new topic in the Incandescent flashlights sub-forum. I know a replacement exists, a good one. Just can't find it right now using the search feature.


----------



## angelofwar

I read up on the B65's, and it's essentially four stacked CR2/3A's. So, they can be presumably easily built, and safely, due to them being Ni-Cads.


----------



## ebow86

Monocrom said:


> There is definitely an aftermarket replacement battery out there for SureFire's old rechargeable line of lights. Unfortunately, the search function is acting up and I can't find the topic where it was mentioned. You could post a new topic in the Incandescent flashlights sub-forum. I know a replacement exists, a good one. Just can't find it right now using the search feature.



The only replacement for surefire's B90 battery packs was produced by silverfox and js, a nimh battery pack. Unfortunately they only did a limited run and I believe the demand is far too small for them to do another run. There are no other options other than trying to build one yourself. Heres the link to the B90 nimh pack http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Twice-the-Run-Time-and-Brighter…-B90-Upgrade


----------



## Monocrom

ebow86 said:


> The only replacement for surefire's B90 battery packs was produced by silverfox and js, a nimh battery pack. Unfortunately they only did a limited run and I believe the demand is far too small for them to do another run. There are no other options other than trying to build one yourself. Heres the link to the B90 nimh pack http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Twice-the-Run-Time-and-Brighter…-B90-Upgrade


 
No, I'm thinking of a different one. Green in color, still available; from an aftermarket company. I just can't find the darn thread.


----------



## It01Firefox

Monocrom said:


> No, I'm thinking of a different one. Green in color, still available; from an aftermarket company. I just can't find the darn thread.



I bought a 3rd party replacement battery for my 8NX here in Germany. It's a 2000mah NiMh battery that's green colored. Not sure if that is the one you mean, because it's built by what seems to be a german company. Unfortunately their website is down so I can't tell anything more.
The online retailer I bought mine from still has them in stock.
It's the Waidmannsbrücke (or Waidmannsbruecke for you guys with the funny keyboards  ) WB90.


----------



## ebow86

Monocrom said:


> No, I'm thinking of a different one. Green in color, still available; from an aftermarket company. I just can't find the darn thread.


 
I am sorrry, you were correct, while digging through old threads on the surefire rechargables I found it http://www.batteryspace.com/flashlightbattery36v3300mahnimhsticksurefire9b8axandl7lights.aspx

I got real excited for a moment there until I realized this pack won't work with my 8AX


----------



## It01Firefox

ebow86 said:


> I am sorrry, you were correct, while digging through old threads on the surefire rechargables I found it http://www.batteryspace.com/flashlightbattery36v3300mahnimhsticksurefire9b8axandl7lights.aspx
> 
> I got real excited for a moment there until I realized this pack won't work with my 8AX



This works with my 8NX:

http://translate.google.com/transla...tl=en&u=http://www.shop-klk.de/Art_WB0091.htm


----------



## iso9009

KX4 head






Z2-S , Stratum


----------



## Eric242

iso9009, are these Xeno bezels on you Z2-S and Stratum? I took the bezel of my Stratum off but wasn´t able to replace it with one of my Xeno bezels since they didn´t thread in. I guess I´ll have to give it another try.

Eric


----------



## bullfrog

I'm still hanging in there with my Surefires (and Malkoffs inside)


----------



## iso9009

deleted


----------



## ebow86

It01Firefox said:


> This works with my 8NX:
> 
> http://translate.google.com/transla...tl=en&u=http://www.shop-klk.de/Art_WB0091.htm


 
Looks good but ordering from deutschland might not be so easy, you guys are so far away

How does the pack compair to the surefire B90?


----------



## It01Firefox

ebow86 said:


> Looks good but ordering from deutschland might not be so easy, you guys are so far away
> 
> How does the pack compair to the surefire B90?



I bought my 8NX used with two pretty much dead batteries, so this replacement one is the only decent battery I ever had. So I can't really compare the two.
Also I'm not using the 8NX too often so I don't have a feeling for how long the light would run on one of those packs.
But if there's interest I could do a runtime test.

Well I order from the US all the time and haven't had a problem, yet, even though you guys are almost as far away from us as we are from you! 
If you need assistance in getting one (or more) of those to the US, shoot me a PM.

Markus


----------



## ebow86

bullfrog said:


> I'm still hanging in there with my Surefires (and Malkoffs inside)


 
Hmm, how did you get the tailcap on your G3 to thread all the way down like that? And which lights have the malkoffs? Usually there's a gap between the bezel and body when a malkoff's installed, all your bezels seem to be screwed down flush against the body:thinking:


----------



## LE6920

ebow86 said:


> Hmm, how did you get the tailcap on your G3 to thread all the way down like that? And which lights have the malkoffs? Usually there's a gap between the bezel and body when a malkoff's installed, all your bezels seem to be screwed down flush against the body:thinking:



All my Malkoffs allow the bezels to screw all the way down, both in 6P types and molded G2 hosts as well. 

What type of dropin and host do you see the gap in yours in?


----------



## ebow86

LE6920 said:


> All my Malkoffs allow the bezels to screw all the way down, both in 6P types and molded G2 hosts as well.
> 
> What type of dropin and host do you see the gap in yours in?



Surefire 6P with malkoff m61w. The gap between body and bezel is well documented here and accepted as normal.


----------



## Monocrom

ebow86 said:


> Surefire 6P with malkoff m61w. The gap between body and bezel is well documented here and accepted as normal.



Very true. With a Leef body you get no gap.

Stock SF body, very thin gap.

FiveMega body, very noticeable gap. (Too much so for my taste.)

These are my observations when it comes to using Malkoff drop-ins.


----------



## ebow86

Monocrom said:


> Very true. With a Leef body you get no gap.
> 
> Stock SF body, very thin gap.
> 
> FiveMega body, very noticeable gap. (Too much so for my taste.)
> 
> These are my observations when it comes to using Malkoff drop-ins.



Yes, the gap my M61W makes in my 6P is acceptable, but the gap in my G3 is just way too big for my tastes. It's so wide you can actually fit a US quarter in between the gap. Gene has to take into account the slight differernces from body to body which explains the gap.


----------



## genius5th

Here are my four favorites:


----------



## red_hackle

genius5th said:


> Here are my four favorites:



Very very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ethen




----------



## jh333233

Discontinued model


----------



## ebow86

Nice lights ethen, I like the C2 with KT1.


----------



## Ethen

ebow86 said:


> Nice lights ethen, I like the C2 with KT1.



Thanks,I like M2+SW02


----------



## Helmut.G

well, after more than two years, I have finally added a new one to my humble collection:

















bezel has a quite big ding, the seller on ebay was very honest, showed a pic of the dent and wrote that he accidentally dropped the light (and the charger! the mains adapter is pretty messed up but works) off a bicycle, causing this. probably the reason I got an amazing deal (I think) on this light:






came with lots of nice accessories:








the seller also put a spare bulb set in the package whereof I'm quite glad because they cost more than what I paid for the complete set! I forgot to include it in the pictures.


the collection:





















picture including the accessories:







I have to say I really like this light! I think it looks great and the two-bulb concept is nothing short of awesome!
Playing with the IR filter is fun as well.

I need to build me a battery pack for this light, cause of the two I got one is completely unusable with less than 5 min runtime and the other one would be called dead from a battery point of view, but at least gives me a bit more than 15 minutes high beam, enough to play with the light. When charging I can feel one of the cells in the pack heat up significantly, I guess it won't take long until this one is completely dead too.
I think the battery pack discussed above is too expensive considering it's only rated 2000 mAh, which is quite a low capacity compared to what's available.


I also have some questions to the experts concerning the charger (I hope there's only one? It's a single bay with a red and a green LED, has got a chrome shiny old-style crosshair logo on it and says "CAUTION insert battery only as shown"):
1. I suppose this charger determines the end of charge with a voltage treshold, is that correct?
2. Does anyone know how much power the charger draws? As I wrote the mains adapter is not intact and I would like to use another one. I have a nice 12 V power supply rated 800 mA, not sure if I could use that one.


edit: one more thing, I would appreciate criticism/comments concerning the pictures I took, feel free to tell me your opinion.


----------



## ebow86

Hello Helmut G, sorry I can't anwser any of your technical questions about the charger. I just wanted to congratulate you on your purchase, the 9AN is a very underrated light and a true classic that faithfully follows in his older brothers footsteps, the 9N. Last month I was considering buying a 9AN brand new, my choice was between a 9an commander or an 8AX commander with a KT5 turbohead conversion, I went with the 8AX, but I would like to get a 9AN someday. Here is an aftermarket battery you might be intrested in http://www.batteryspace.com/flashlightbattery36v3300mahnimhsticksurefire9b8axandl7lights.aspx

By the way, nothing wrong with your pics they look great!


----------



## Helmut.G

ebow86 said:


> Hello Helmut G, sorry I can't anwser any of your technical questions about the charger. I just wanted to congratulate you on your purchase, the 9AN is a very underrated light and a true classic that faithfully follows in his older brothers footsteps, the 9N. Last month I was considering buying a 9AN brand new, my choice was between a 9an commander or an 8AX commander with a KT5 turbohead conversion, I went with the 8AX, but I would like to get a 9AN someday. Here is an aftermarket battery you might be intrested in http://www.batteryspace.com/flashlightbattery36v3300mahnimhsticksurefire9b8axandl7lights.aspx
> By the way, nothing wrong with your pics they look great!


thank you for the link, that looks like a very nice deal except they charge $82 for the cheapest shipping method to germany, the only way to make this economically feasible would be a group buy.


EDIT:

I just realised something. The 9AN doesn't use the second negative contact at the top of the B90 battery pack.
I don't have to build a new battery pack at all, I'm simply gonna use three individual SUB-C cells. I just need to build some kind of safe connector replacing the nipple of the battery pack and that's it.
Furthermore this eliminates the balancing issues since I can charge the cells individually in my MH-C9000.

After that I only need to find a way to make this idea I just came across work in order to increase the bulbs' life span and I can enjoy the legendary guilt-free incandescend lumens in this awesome light.


----------



## Tsz Kin

:wave:


----------



## Meganoggin

Tsz Kin - VERY nice collection, you have some very rare models - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Helmut.G

are those red ones 6PXs?


----------



## Monocrom

Helmut.G said:


> are those red ones 6PXs?


 
Yup. Those are the 9/11 Fire-Fighter Tribute versions.


----------



## Meganoggin

I saw one on eBay, it went for crazy money. Where were they originally sold?


----------



## Monocrom

Meganoggin said:


> I saw one on eBay, it went for crazy money. Where were they originally sold?


 
TheFireStore.com

Not sure if they are still available though.


----------



## sween1911

Left Side, top to bottom...
========================
C2+M2 bezel. Running P60 incan
3P clone running Solarforce LED module
G2 w/ Z32. A present to my dad a long time ago.
Z3 w/ Lumensfactory LED + Lighthound tactical bezel + FM34 diffuser

Right Side, top to bottom...
========================
Novatac 85T (okay, not a Surefire.. a special guest!)
L1 Cree
A2-WH
E2e
L2


----------



## Ethen




----------



## ebow86

sween1911 said:


> Left Side, top to bottom...
> ========================
> C2+M2 bezel. Running P60 incan
> 3P clone running Solarforce LED module
> G2 w/ Z32. A present to my dad a long time ago.
> Z3 w/ Lumensfactory LED + Lighthound tactical bezel + FM34 diffuser
> 
> Right Side, top to bottom...
> ========================
> Novatac 85T (okay, not a Surefire.. a special guest!)
> L1 Cree
> A2-WH
> E2e
> L2




I love the Z3, now you just need to get a KT2. And the E2E, did the tailcap and bezel come mismatched from the factory like that?


----------



## iso9009

deleted


----------



## salimoemar

hmmmmm...am new on this forums,all i can do just admiring this colection...its so expensive in my country..


----------



## sbebenelli

This is my Surefire collection


----------



## erehwyrevekool

@ *sbebenelli
*Is your Saint Minimus the last version?


----------



## sbebenelli

erehwyrevekool said:


> @ *sbebenelli
> *Is your Saint Minimus the last version?


 
I think it is. I haven't kept up with the evaluation of the Saint Minimus though so I don't know for sure.


----------



## angelofwar

sbebenelli said:


> I think it is. I haven't kept up with the evaluation of the Saint Minimus though so I don't know for sure.


 
Yes. The 1st minimus had the new fluted design, ala LX2. This was very unpopular so they went with the tried and true knurling.


----------



## Meganoggin




----------



## jh333233

They looks like brother!
6P-GMG and E2e-SG
The colour is very match


----------



## sween1911

ebow86 said:


> I love the Z3, now you just need to get a KT2. And the E2E, did the tailcap and bezel come mismatched from the factory like that?


 
Ah, my beloved Z3. A turbohead would be sweet, but with all the D26 drop-ins today, there doesn't seem to be any appreciable performance gain from going to a turbohead and running a tower module. An SRTH would be HOT BUTTERY goodness!!! If only I could score one without refinancing my house.  I'd probably want a Malkoff M91 before I went turbo, but the Lumens Factory module I have in there is insanely bright as it is. 

RE: E2e. Yup! Sealed in the package that way! The body was almost black and the tailcap and bezel were pretty light.


----------



## ebow86

Looking at all the pictures in this wonderful thread makes me wonder. How much of a light actually has to be surefire parts to make it a surefire? I mean, the title of this thread is "Post your surefire collection" yet I see an overwelming amount of lights pictured that are not surefire's, almost the entire light is something else but may contain a surefire bezel or perhaps a surefire tailcap, yet it is still posted in this thread. Example, a solarforce body and tailcap with a surefire bezel does not really belong in this thread in my opinion, yet we see alot of that.


----------



## Size15's

I'm sure we've said before in this thread that we'd prefer to keep it SureFire only. There's plenty of other opportunities to show off aftermarket variations after all.


----------



## DimeRazorback

The infamous *MAGNUMTLIGHT!*

One is now mine! :devil:

Brand new!


----------



## jh333233

Size15's said:


> I'm sure we've said before in this thread that we'd prefer to keep it SureFire only. There's plenty of other opportunities to show off aftermarket variations after all.


Ship of Theseus?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_Caption for photo below: Two is one, and one is mine. _







_Beautiful light DimeRazorback! Looks like the anodizing matches perfectly. 

~ Chance :thumbsup:
_


----------



## DimeRazorback

Thanks mate!

I now have *four* smooth bezel M6's   (and one current gen as well )

:twothumbs

So excited about this one though! Been wanting a MAGNUMTLIGHT since I found out about them!


----------



## ebow86

DimeRazorback said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> I now have *four* smooth bezel M6's   (and one current gen as well )
> 
> :twothumbs
> 
> So excited about this one though! Been wanting a MAGNUMTLIGHT since I found out about them!


 
Come on DRB, watcha need 5 M6's for? Hell, I'm trying to score just one in the WTT over on the marketplace.


----------



## DimeRazorback

ebow86 said:


> Come on DRB, watcha *need* 5 M6's for? Hell, I'm trying to score just one in the WTT over on the marketplace.


 
I don't need five 

But _want_ is another story all together! :devil:


----------



## margret green

DaFABRICATA said:


> Part II already?
> 
> Heres an updated pic:
> Updated 7-17-08
> Some of the collection....
> 
> Note: There are a few "Customs" in there.



It is a feast for my eyes.
you are surefire flashaddict.
yes?


----------



## LightJunk

Here's my latest E1es'.


----------



## ^^Nova^^

Nice E1e collection. I am really getting into these as well recently. Great little lights (especially with 18350 cells :naughty.

What tailcap are the two in the middle, I am assuming they are the older twisties?

Cheers,
Nova


----------



## Size15's

Z61 (BK) E-Series Clickie TailCap
Z52 (HA) E-Series push-button pressure switch LOTC
Z53 (GM/SG) E-Series push-button pressure switch LOTC
E2D/E2DL crenelated version of the Z68 shrouded E-Series Clickie TailCap [it has no Z-number]
Z57 (HA) E-Series Clickie TailCap


----------



## LightJunk

^^Nova^^ said:


> Nice E1e collection. I am really getting into these as well recently. Great little lights (especially with 18350 cells :naughty.
> 
> What tailcap are the two in the middle, I am assuming they are the older twisties?
> 
> Cheers,
> Nova


 
Hi Nova,

Yup they were the old twisties but I've upgraded them to McClickies. Pretty straight forward.

Here's the DIY upgrade I did.

Cheers,
LJ


----------



## LightJunk

Size15's said:


> Z61 (BK) E-Series Clickie TailCap
> Z52 (HA) E-Series push-button pressure switch LOTC
> Z53 (GM/SG) E-Series push-button pressure switch LOTC
> E2D/E2DL crenelated version of the Z68 shrouded E-Series Clickie TailCap [it has no Z-number]
> Z57 (HA) E-Series Clickie TailCap




Thanks for listing them out Size15's. 

Nice little lights.


----------



## Monocrom

Those old Z52 tailcaps are like little jewels.

I ended up with a Z52 and a Z53 by accident on two deals with other CPFers.


----------



## ^^Nova^^

Cool. I had heard that the McClicky was a straight screw in replacement for E-series tailcaps. Now it seems I need to look for some older twisties to upgrade to McClicky switches. I assume the newer SF clickies (Z57/Z61) are different internally and not a straight swap?

Cheers,
Nova


----------



## Monocrom

^^Nova^^ said:


> Cool. I had heard that the McClicky was a straight screw in replacement for E-series tailcaps. Now it seems I need to look for some older twisties to upgrade to McClicky switches. I assume the newer SF clickies (Z57/Z61) are different internally and not a straight swap?
> 
> Cheers,
> Nova





Really confused here. Do you mean you want to take those ever-growing-rarer-by-the-day old E-series Z52 or Z53 tailcaps and "upgrade" them to McClicky switches? That's like finding a vintage Rolex from World War One, and then "upgrading" it with a digital display. 

That's a horrifying thought. Don't get me wrong, I own a McClicky tailcap switch. It sits on one of my E2E models. Works well. But with those old E-series Z52 and Z53 tailcaps you have something that is ideal for modding an E-series light into a true pocket-rocket. My Z53 is on a Milky Room sweeper that is pumping out 800 lumens on a freshly charged 17670 cell. I would not want a clicky tailcap of any kind on a light that powerful. I'd much prefer something absolutely bomb-proof. (Such as a momentary tailcap switch.) SureFire doesn't make those anymore for their E-series lights. 

It's like tracking down a 1969 Chevy Camaro that is absolutely mint! And then swapping out the engine for a little 4-cylinder one in order to get great fuel economy. :sick2:

So wrong on so many levels.


----------



## DimeRazorback

Monocrom said:


> Really confused here. Do you mean you want to take those ever-growing-rarer-by-the-day old E-series Z52 or Z53 tailcaps and "upgrade" them to McClicky switches? That's like finding a vintage Rolex from World War One, and then "upgrading" it with a digital display.
> 
> That's a horrifying thought. Don't get me wrong, I own a McClicky tailcap switch. It sits on one of my E2E models. Works well. But with those old E-series Z52 and Z53 tailcaps you have something that is ideal for modding an E-series light into a true pocket-rocket. My Z53 is on a Milky Room sweeper that is pumping out 800 lumens on a freshly charged 17670 cell. I would not want a clicky tailcap of any kind on a light that powerful. I'd much prefer something absolutely bomb-proof. (Such as a momentary tailcap switch.) SureFire doesn't make those anymore for their E-series lights.
> 
> It's like tracking down a 1969 Chevy Camaro that is absolutely mint! And then swapping out the engine for a little 4-cylinder one in order to get great fuel economy. :sick2:
> 
> So wrong on so many levels.


 
I had similar thoughts when I read they were modified, so I quickly closed the thread


----------



## lapd.erik

I need to stop giving away my surefires to family and friends and start collecting them instead!!!


----------



## Monocrom

DimeRazorback said:


> I had similar thoughts when I read they were modified, so I quickly closed the thread



LOL

At least someone understands the Rolex reference.


----------



## LightJunk

Well, I do keep the old twisties innards in case I want to swap it back. I know they are rare but just want to have a little fun swapping to McClickies. 

They are my collector's items thus will not get any use.


----------



## jh333233

Monocrom said:


> Really confused here. Do you mean you want to take those ever-growing-rarer-by-the-day old E-series Z52 or Z53 tailcaps and "upgrade" them to McClicky switches? That's like finding a vintage Rolex from World War One, and then "upgrading" it with a digital display.
> 
> That's a horrifying thought. Don't get me wrong, I own a McClicky tailcap switch. It sits on one of my E2E models. Works well. But with those old E-series Z52 and Z53 tailcaps you have something that is ideal for modding an E-series light into a true pocket-rocket. My Z53 is on a Milky Room sweeper that is pumping out 800 lumens on a freshly charged 17670 cell. I would not want a clicky tailcap of any kind on a light that powerful. I'd much prefer something absolutely bomb-proof. (Such as a momentary tailcap switch.) SureFire doesn't make those anymore for their E-series lights.
> 
> It's like tracking down a 1969 Chevy Camaro that is absolutely mint! And then swapping out the engine for a little 4-cylinder one in order to get great fuel economy. :sick2:
> 
> So wrong on so many levels.


 

Interesting E2e, any specs? hotspot size?


----------



## teach9213

My Surefire L6 Porcupine.


----------



## Monocrom

jh333233 said:


> Interesting E2e, any specs? hotspot size?



Sorry for the late reply. Just saw your question. 

No hotspot at all. As for specs. and all the rest of the good stuff, check out the link below:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?209239-Milky-Room-Sweeper

Mine is an older E2E. Satin Gunmetal with tear-drop bezel. Hogo's is more pragmatic in looks.


----------



## akfireman

*Surefire GXP Pro*

http://www.surefire.com/surefire/content/images_inv/d/b/25259/6PX-Pro.png


This is by far my favorite new light.


----------



## Eric242

*Re: Surefire GXP Pro*

Now that this thread pops up again....I took this picture yesterday:


----------



## Helmut.G

*Re: Surefire GXP Pro*

I already saw that pic yesterday 
very nice!

I'm going to post a new pic here, soon, too, as my little collection has grown a bit last month.


----------



## cland72

*Re:*

I'm almost embarrassed to post my "collection", but I am a simple man who isn't into collecting, merely function.

M962, M952V, A2L Aviator, 6P with P60L, 6P with Malkoff M61 & Z59, G2L with KX4, G2L, and G2. You can see my red filter for the 1.25" bezels and the SC3 spares carrier (that 962 will eat up some batteries).


----------



## LightJunk

*Re:*

My 6s' vintage and E2es' collection.


----------



## Helmut.G

*Re:*

very nice, LightJunk!

It looks to me on that pic as if you changed the bodys on those olive/green/whatever 6Ps. Looks like the ano of each body would match the head and tailcap on the other one better.


----------



## LightJunk

*Re:*

They both came that way. I didn't swap the bodies. Actually the one on your left is somewhat mismatched. In real life the right OD 6P parts really matched each other.


----------



## 880arm

*Re:*



LightJunk said:


> My 6s' vintage and E2es' collection.



Are those both 6Z's on the far left? They almost look like two different styles of lights. I apologize in advance if this is a newbie question.

Btw . . . nice collection! :thumbsup:


----------



## LightJunk

*Re:*



880arm said:


> Are those both 6Z's on the far left? They almost look like two different styles of lights. I apologize in advance if this is a newbie question.
> 
> Btw . . . nice collection! :thumbsup:



Thanks

Yes both are 6Zs'. You can see that in the second picture printed 6Z on the tail cap.


----------



## Cypher_Aod

*Re:*

those OD-green 6P's are beautiful! 

My humble little collection of Surefires


----------



## nickortizzle1035

wow! you guys don't play around when it comes to surefires do you? i'll post a pic of my humble collection soon.


----------



## Acid87

Cypher_Aod said:


> those OD-green 6P's are beautiful!
> 
> My humble little collection of Surefires



What is the angle light int the pic of the A2 and E2E?

Cheers in advance.


----------



## euroken

I believe that is Pentagon Molle light.


----------



## Acid87

euroken said:


> I believe that is Pentagon Molle light.



Cheers looks interesting. Like a Fenix MC10 stripped down.


----------



## Size15's

Boo hiss! This is a SureFire only collection thread!


----------



## Monocrom

Come on guys . . . Take it to the PM system before a moderator steps in.


----------



## Acid87

Monocrom said:


> Come on guys . . . Take it to the PM system before a moderator steps in.



Sorry Monocrom don't think the mods will be too upset with a couple stray posts. Wish my camera wasn't goosed added a few lights to my Surefire collection. Now sitting with 12 or so.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Acid87 said:


> Sorry Monocrom don't think the mods will be too upset with a couple stray posts. Wish my camera wasn't goosed added a few lights to my Surefire collection. Now sitting with 12 or so.


His joke was lost on you. DM51 is a mod and he went off topic, hence the whistling smiley. 

and to keep this thread ON TOPIC.
here's a teaser.


----------



## Acid87

jamesmtl514 said:


> His joke was lost on you. DM51 is a mod and he went off topic, hence the whistling smiley.
> 
> and to keep this thread ON TOPIC.
> here's a teaser.



Wasn't lost on me just never seen the comment from Size15 making a funny on the previous page.

Where did you get the Cerakote? I've got me an orange Cerakote a while ago love it.


----------



## Monocrom

Acid87 said:


> Wasn't lost on me just never seen the comment from Size15 making a funny on the previous page.



LOL

Poor Al sometimes goes unnoticed it seems.


----------



## Cypher_Aod

Acid87 said:


> What is the angle light int the pic of the A2 and E2E?
> 
> Cheers in advance.


 


euroken said:


> I believe that is Pentagon Molle light.


It is indeed a PentagonLight Molle, a light that is mournfully hard to find, i was lucky enough to pick this one up NIB from the MP... retrospectively, i wish i'd bought the _other_ one, which was the black&green one, rather than this silver&bone one 

Oh well, we live and learn. a very very useful light though.


----------



## Acid87

Monocrom said:


> LOL
> 
> Poor Al sometimes goes unnoticed it seems.



Shame isn't it especially when he is a Surefire Encyclopedia.



Cypher_Aod said:


> It is indeed a PentagonLight Molle, a light that is mournfully hard to find, i was lucky enough to pick this one up NIB from the MP... retrospectively, i wish i'd bought the other one, which was the black&green one, rather than this silver&bone one
> 
> Oh well, we live and learn. a very very useful light though.



Cheers for confirming the name. I live in hope of finding one.


Now we can get back on topic.


----------



## teach9213

My SUREFIRE LEGO
* SF KL3 GEN1
* SF M2 BODY (18mm Bored)
* SF SW01 (McClicky switch )


----------



## Tempest UK

Very nice  Though I'm not sure I can fully condone the modification of such a rare and wondrous beast as an SW01...


----------



## jamesmtl514

Tempest UK said:


> Very nice  Though I'm not sure I can fully condone the modification of such a rare and wondrous beast as an SW01...



Uh oh. I'm in for trouble then :O


----------



## lunchen

teach9213 said:


> My SUREFIRE LEGO
> * SF KL3 GEN1
> * SF M2 BODY (18mm Bored)
> * SF SW01 (McClicky switch )



I like the SW01 tailcap


----------



## lunchen

Eric242 said:


> Now that this thread pops up again....I took this picture yesterday:



Awesome collection! I like them..


----------



## teach9213

teach9213 said:


> My SUREFIRE LEGO
> * SF KL3 GEN1
> * SF M2 BODY (18mm Bored)
> * SF SW01 (McClicky switch )




Another type:
* SF KT01 HA Na
* SF M2 BODY (18mm Bored)
* SF SW01 (McClicky switch )


----------



## DimeRazorback

I love the KT's!

My current favorite setup; C3 w/KT1


----------



## angelofwar

Nice Light DRB! (I'll correct ya before Al does, DRB...that should be a KT2 if you're using the 9-Volt LA in there...sorry...Size-15 woulda done it eventually...LOL!) That was one of my first lego'es actually...then I got an A19, covered it with a combat grip, and put an MN60 in there... :0)


----------



## DimeRazorback

Normally it would be the KT2 for a 9 volt lamp, but that was a KT1 kit I bought. 
I was just going to lable it a "KT" but thought it might cause some confusion!

It's running a LF HO-M3T & 2x17500  :thumbsup:


----------



## Size15's

I like the balance the SW01 perhaps more so than the SW02 gives the KT TurboHead, especially on a C2/C3 body.


----------



## jamesmtl514

The centerpiece of my collection. 
Armor black cerakoted Surefire M4 with crenelated Millennium turbo head and SW01 fatty. Nailbender Cree XP-G R4 Flux 5B2 Tint 1-lvl reg. drive 4-16v. max








For those that may ask the question, yes that is my kitchen table, yes that is my signature.


----------



## Acid87

jamesmtl514 said:


> The centerpiece of my collection.
> Armor black cerakoted Surefire M4 with crenelated Millennium turbo head and SW01 fatty. Nailbender Cree XP-G R4 Flux 5B2 Tint 1-lvl reg. drive 4-16v. max
> 
> For those that may ask the question, yes that is my kitchen table, yes that is my signature.



Can I ask why you signed your table?


----------



## jamesmtl514

I was kinda hoping that I would find tons of posts either praising my vision of this light, that took me years to finalize or for SF purists to criticize me for desecrating an already beautiful light.
However I will answer your question. 
Simple answer, because i believe it looks awesome. It's unique and a conversation starter.


----------



## mikesantor

Crazy Canadians...


----------



## Monocrom

jamesmtl514 said:


> I was kinda hoping that I would find tons of posts either praising my vision of this light, that took me years to finalize or for SF purists to criticize me for desecrating an already beautiful light.
> However I will answer your question.
> Simple answer, because i believe it looks awesome. It's unique and a conversation starter.



Okay, if that's what you truly want . . . 

"How could you desecrate such a classic of SureFire design, you narcissistic bum!"


----------



## jamesmtl514

That's better 
I'm still waiting for my cell phone provider to launch a new phone. My previous 2 phones self destructed and I don't have a camera. 
Once I do have that new phone in my hands I will bombard you guys with pics of the new ones that found their way to me.


----------



## teach9213

teach9213 said:


> Another type:
> * SF KT01 HA Na
> * SF M2 BODY (18mm Bored)
> * SF SW01 (McClicky switch )



Another type again:
* GG&G TID for SF M2 bezel
* SF M2 ribbed style bezel HA Na
* SF M2 body (18mm Bored)
* SF SW01 (McClicky switch )


----------



## oliver037361

My little collection of Surefire


----------



## ejot

sorry one Leef body and some mods in there, but more or less a SF collection...


----------



## coldpyro311

Wow, there are some serious collectors out there. I thought I was bad for having four Surefires. I have a KROMA, LX2 Lumamax, C2 LED Centurion and a Saint Minimus.


----------



## Monocrom

coldpyro311 said:


> Wow, there are some serious collectors out there. I thought I was bad for having four Surefires. I have a KROMA, LX2 Lumamax, C2 LED Centurion and a Saint Minimus.



Not too shabby at all. :welcome:


----------



## jake royston

just have the one at the moment, going to be my "custom"

im on the list for a cryos cooling bezel in natural ha, then maybe an OD green cerakote or re-anodizing.
18650 bored c2, satin steel bezel ring, neutral single mode triple drop in, and triad tailcap with softpress McClicky, and ucl, powered by 2x 18350s, all from oveready!
(red o-ring from shaotech)


----------



## jamesmtl514

Finally received my new phone with camera. I'm pretty sure I rounded them all up...










E1E-SG
E1E ceracoated tan
E1E ceracoated tan
E1E ceracoated safety orange
3P
3P
E1B
G2
A2L-red
C3 
C2 with KT1
M4 with SW01
M6
G2
Saint


----------



## angelofwar

Nice Collection, James! The E1-SG is especially nice!


----------



## jamesmtl514

Thanks, I've given it a good home while I'm holding on to it for a friend 
One of my tan e1e lights left today to make room for 2 more SF arrivals.


----------



## angelofwar

Those tan ones' do look sweet...woulda liked to had one to go with my tan G2, if I didn't have to sell it.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Since I might be 1 of 2 people that can pull off this look(all black), and miiiight be the only one to have it functional, I shall share this with you all.
KT1 with N1, powered by 6v cell. 3P body (had a pristine one, didn't want to remove it from the box for the pic), Cerakoted Armor Black SW01 Fatty.





The above wasn't to toot my own horn ( ok maybe a little) but was intended to revive this thread and see what other creations people can come up with.


----------



## Solscud007

teach9213 said:


> Another type again:
> * GG&G TID for SF M2 bezel
> * SF M2 ribbed style bezel HA Na
> * SF M2 body (18mm Bored)
> * SF SW01 (McClicky switch )




Interesting. I have the exact same setup with my Strider M2-ST. However My GGAZ TID does not have any laser etched markings. Now the SW01 and GGAZ M2 bezel are on my Taurus C2 body.


----------



## Solscud007

Very nice!!! I need that U2 Porcupine body.



oliver037361 said:


> My little collection of Surefire


----------



## oliver037361

:thumbsup:
Spotlights of the light spot!!!!!!!!


----------



## Acid87

oliver037361 said:


> :thumbsup:
> Spotlights of the light spot!!!!!!!!



I want the porcupine head it's awesome! Been carrying my U2 today and love it.


----------



## angelofwar

I don't carry my U2 that often, because it's one of my SHTF lights...but, I agree with you acid, when I do decide to carry the U2, it's awesome...the feel, and "comfort" knowing that I have such a reliable light, with the option of any lgiht setting I want, is just...well...comforting!


----------



## Acid87

angelofwar said:


> I don't carry my U2 that often, because it's one of my SHTF lights...but, I agree with you acid, when I do decide to carry the U2, it's awesome...the feel, and "comfort" knowing that I have such a reliable light, with the option of any lgiht setting I want, is just...well...comforting!



Yeah it's the ring feature I love. It's easy to use one handed and it's just such a great light. I don't often carry it just because it's a quality light that needs to be cared for so more often than not I use the L1. 
Still would love the head of the porcupine.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Just two:
Vintage (round body, non-lockout tail) 6P with M61W,
and G2z with M61L-HCRI:









- Tom


----------



## angelofwar

Wow! Ver y nice tom! Really like the Spyder and the old-school 6P!!!


----------



## Solscud007

Acid87 said:


> Yeah it's the ring feature I love. It's easy to use one handed and it's just such a great light. I don't often carry it just because it's a quality light that needs to be cared for so more often than not I use the L1.
> Still would love the head of the porcupine.



I have the Porcupine head. I just need the body. I really lucked out on the Porky head.

oldy but goody.


----------



## tjswarbrick

angelofwar said:


> Wow! Ver y nice tom! Really like the Spyder and the old-school 6P!!!



Thanks, AOW.
OT - I love the Spydies, and am waiting on a very special one. I'm pairing it with a surefire knockoff with custom selected parts, when it comes in.
The vintage 6P was happy kind of a fluke. Earlier this year, a local retailer had it on the shelf, in a plastic container, with no box. It seems to be bored, but I don't have an 18650 to confirm. They called it a "6P LED" which, obviously, it wasn't. Since it was out of package, they gave a pretty good discount. I keep going back to see if any more show up - none have. Since I have the M61W, I'm thinking of perfecting it with a McClicky. Then it'll be technologically updated old-school, I guess.


----------



## angelofwar

Warbrick,

It looks like another costco fiasco...some HAD an old 6P...a non-flashaholic...and bought a newer one, and "returned" the older, outdated portions of the light...

As for the spydies, I have a limited edition one that I got for free, FROM spyderco...when I was in Iraq, they had a free drawing for a limited edition Native, and I managed to snag one...tan handle, with "Thank you for your service" on one side, and "Iraq and Afghanistan Veterans" on the other...very nice knife...I'm inclined to buy a "user" native, since these knives are so nice, and very funtional...kinda like SF's...they just have that feel...


----------



## Acid87

Solscud007 said:


> I have the Porcupine head. I just need the body. I really lucked out on the Porky head.
> 
> oldy but goody.



Lucky guy. Looks awesome!


----------



## Monocrom

angelofwar said:


> As for the spydies, I have a limited edition one that I got for free, FROM spyderco...when I was in Iraq, they had a free drawing for a limited edition Native, and I managed to snag one...tan handle, with "Thank you for your service" on one side, and "Iraq and Afghanistan Veterans" on the other...very nice knife...I'm inclined to buy a "user" native, since these knives are so nice, and very funtional...kinda like F's...they just have that feel...



You've got one of those?? NICE! 

Those are on their way to becoming collector's items. Not quite there yet. But soon. Especially with a letter from the soldier who got one of them, authenticating that it was indeed used "over there." Even for mundane chores.


----------



## tjswarbrick

angelofwar said:


> Warbrick,
> 
> It looks like another corsco fiasco...some HAD an old 6P...a non-flashaholic...and bought a newer one, and "returned" the older, outdated portions of the light...
> 
> As for the spydies, I have a limited edition one that I got for free, FROM spyderco...when I was in Iraq, they had a free drawing for a limited edition Native, and I managed to snag one...tan handle, with "Thank you for your service" on one side, and "Iraq and Afghanistan Veterans" on the other...very nice knife...I'm inclined to buy a "user" native, since these knives are so nice, and very funtional...kinda like F's...they just have that feel...



Wasn't corsco, but probably a similar story. Still, I'm happy with the outcome. If I could finad another similar deal, I'd likely do it again.
That's awesome on the "Tyfys" LE Native. If I were looking for one as a user, I'd go with the new Native5 for the scales and steel, though nearly twice the price of the standard one. Very nice. I almost picked one up.
I like a blade that fills my hand (I can just about conceal the 6P in a fist,) so went for the larger Spydies. My brother carries a Native, and has been very pleased with it.


----------



## Meganoggin

Bought a load of beam shapers and filters. These things are extremely useful.


----------



## Acid87

Meganoggin said:


> Bought a load of beam shapers and filters. These things are extremely useful.



I'm jealous. Nothing else to say but I'm jealous.


----------



## Solscud007

Meganoggin said:


> Bought a load of beam shapers and filters. These things are extremely useful.



Pete, find me a cheap FM23 IR filter. haha I need one.


----------



## angelofwar

Monocrom said:


> You've got one of those?? NICE!
> 
> Those are on their way to becoming collector's items. Not quite there yet. But soon. Especially with a letter from the soldier who got one of them, authenticating that it was indeed used "over there." Even for mundane chores.



Thanks Mono...it really is nice...I had to get a "user" spydie, before I ended up using this one...it really is a unique gem, and the hand signed letter from from Spydie was a nice touch. I managed to get a small Byrd (spydies "2nd gen" knives) and a dragonfly clip-it to hold me over, but I think I'll need a real native to hold me over before too long...they really are nice, well balanced (some might even say the perfect) folder...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

This was my collection at its best......sold a few of them. :sigh:


----------



## Xacto

tjswarbrick said:


> Just two:
> Vintage (round body, non-lockout tail) 6P with M61W,
> and G2z with M61L-HCRI:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Tom



Since I managed to aquire a few of the early style Surefire 6Ps, I wonder how the plastic lens holds up to the heat generated by the LED.
Do you have any long time experiences with this setup?

Thanks.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Helmut.G

Xacto said:


> Since I managed to aquire a few of the early style Surefire 6Ps, I wonder how the plastic lens holds up to the heat generated by the LED.
> Do you have any long time experiences with this setup?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten


LED shouldn't be a problem, except maybe if you drive it extremely high (not recommended in a drop-in).
Incandescent however is, if your light turns on in a pocket or while sitting on a table bezel-down etc it can overheat and quickly melt the lens.


----------



## Kestrel

Xacto said:


> Since I managed to aquire a few of the early style Surefire 6Ps, I wonder how the plastic lens holds up to the heat generated by the LED. Do you have any long time experiences with this setup?



I just did yet another full-run with a Moddoo DD XP-G triple (running 5+ amps) through one of the older lexan lens last night, zero issues like all the other times I've ran this combo. It would be difficult to find a P60 running harder than this. :devil:

However, I have seen them distorted from P90 (incan) use, although not firsthand - unsure if it was table-top (i.e. bezel-down) usage.


----------



## Xacto

@Helmut G. & Kestrel
Thanks for your posts, good to know that I can start using one of the lights (probably the one I described here) with a LED dropin.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## tjswarbrick

Xacto said:


> Since I managed to aquire a few of the early style Surefire 6Ps, I wonder how the plastic lens holds up to the heat generated by the LED.
> Do you have any long time experiences with this setup?



Xacto:
About a month ago, I didn't unscrew the tailcap after a walk, and I lay my jacket (with the 6P in the pocket) in a crumpled heap on top of my suitcase.
The next morning, I moved some stuff in the area. Later that morning, I was looking for something nearby, and felt heat coming off my jacket. The light was on! I can't say for sure for how long, but it was 2-3 hours between trips to my jacket. If I recall correctly, afterward, the CR123's (which had been new when I started the trip) were down to ~ 2.45V each, and the beam appeared less than 50% brightness.
Jacket pocket was warm, head was very warm, but not too hot to touch. The lens is just fine. This was with the M61W.

Hope that helps.

- Tom


----------



## Xacto

tjswarbrick said:


> Xacto:
> Hope that helps.
> 
> - Tom



It does indeed, thanks.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## DimeRazorback

Couple of shots I took this morning.


----------



## Acid87

DimeRazorback said:


> Couple of shots I took this morning.



Nice light. I really want an M6 of some variance but can't justify it after buying a Sunwayman V10R Ti although my Surefire collection is lacking a big boy.


----------



## lunchen

They are some of my collection, hope you like them.


----------



## jake royston

heres my 1 and only, my grail light!


----------



## Jeffa

Awesome Jake Royston! What head and tailcap are those?


----------



## jamesmtl514

Cryos head and moodoo tail.


----------



## LightJunk

6PX PRO 9/11 with Xeno Ti Gold ST05 bezel.


----------



## Monocrom

Now that's what I call a real limited edition.


----------



## the flashaholic

digitaldave said:


> Yesterday, I doubled the size of my Surefire collection:


nice getting there... i myself onl
y have the lx2 and the g2


----------



## think2x

Sadly, this is all of the Surefire lights I have now.


----------



## 880arm

think2x said:


> Sadly, this is all of the Surefire lights I have now.



If you're only going to have 4 of them, those are pretty good choices! Nice pic too.


----------



## pocketlight

jellydonut said:


> Today and yesterday my Surefire stock went from 0 to 2 and then 3.. And they're all lovely, so pics needed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oveready ceramic-coated hosts with McClicky assemblies, ultra-clear lenses, xenoLED blackened stainless steel bezel rings, and Nailbender SST-90 3000k/warm and Nichia 365nm UV modules both running AW 2600mAh 18650s. - Milky U2by2 with four Rebel100 emitters in McR-10's. Old emitters, maybe, but they sure pack a punch still. Especially when there's four of them.
> 
> Funny though, all things considered none of these are actually Surefires any more.:thinking:



Where could i buy the white one??


----------



## yifu

pocketlight said:


> Where could i buy the white one??


The white and orange ones are cerakoted and not stock. You can either get them from overready or buy a 6P and send it to a cerakoter to get it coated for around 50 dollars. Check out the custom lights buy/sell forum for cerakoters.


----------



## Monocrom

880arm said:


> If you're only going to have 4 of them, those are pretty good choices! Nice pic too.



Yup, a humble collection. But definitely a very good one also.


----------



## LightJunk

The ever cute 3Ps'.


----------



## Xacto

LightJunk said:


> The ever cute 3Ps'.



What beauties. Was the red one a special edition?

Thanks.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## jh333233

Xacto said:


> What beauties. Was the red one a special edition?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten


Probably not, old 3Ps are available in light blue too


----------



## LightJunk

Xacto said:


> What beauties. Was the red one a special edition?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten





jh333233 said:


> Probably not, old 3Ps are available in light blue too



I'm not sure myself but I think jh333233 is right. They were available in few colors.


----------



## Glock 22

Here is some pics of my Surefire collection. Check out the mod that I had done to the E2DL. 


http://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i426/rucas31/FURY/p004.jpg
http://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i426/rucas31/FURY/surefire005.jpg


E2DL minus strike bezel.






Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## JDM

I don't own any Surefire lights yet, although I plan to in the future. I just wanted to say that some of the collections posted here are absolutely amazing. This forum is a dangerous place to hang around! :sigh:


----------



## tomtetom

I've only got one! But it has a Moodoo Triple. 

Tom


----------



## angelofwar

tomtetom said:


> I've only got one! But it has a Moodoo Triple.
> 
> Tom



Yeah, but you probably have it in the best SF host ever...C2 with a modoo triple = perfection :0)


----------



## Glock 22

JDM said:


> I don't own any Surefire lights yet, although I plan to in the future. I just wanted to say that some of the collections posted here are absolutely amazing. This forum is a dangerous place to hang around! :sigh:


Yes this is a dangerous place to hang around, but it's well worth it. You'll love your first Surefire, but make sure you get what suits you, then you'll get another one and another one and another one, and on and on. Surefires are top of the line light and hard to beat!


----------



## LightJunk

Just a Hurricane.

http://i810.photobucket.com/albums/zz25/LightJunk/Feb 2012/Hurricane12B-1.jpg


http://i810.photobucket.com/albums/zz25/LightJunk/Feb 2012/Hurricane12B-2.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Meganoggin

'Just' a Hurricane in very good condition - nice!


----------



## Solscud007

Newest addition to my collection. It's best when it is free from SureFire. The display stand is old.

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...359580337_681270336_10953060_1417864405_n.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## LightJunk

Thanks Meganoggin. I bought it off CPFMP couple of weeks ago. 

Nice one Solscud007. Free Fury. Wow...damn bright light. I have one as well. 

Here's my A2 colection.


----------



## Helmut.G

LightJunk said:


> Here's my A2 colection.


now we know where all the old style A2s went 
very nice collection!

have they got different LED colors?


----------



## LightJunk

Helmut.G said:


> now we know where all the old style A2s went
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice collection!
> 
> have they got different LED colors?



Thanks Helmut.G






The WW round body one is from calipsoii. I have another square body Blue which came in few days ago. It's just difficult to find a square Y/G so I got one from calipsoii. That's cheating but what the heck.

Above picture in post #1121 is more updated.


----------



## jh333233

Solscud007 said:


> Newest addition to my collection. It's best when it is *free from SureFire*. The display stand is old.


Lottery??


----------



## Solscud007

jh333233 said:


> Lottery??


 Actually it was a prize for a Photography contest that Surefire posted on their Facebook page. It was "Holiday Themed" during the last week of December.


----------



## angelofwar

LightJunk said:


> Thanks Helmut.G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The WW round body one is from calipsoii. I have another square body Blue which came in few days ago. It's just difficult to find a square Y/G so I got one from calipsoii. That's cheating but what the heck.
> 
> Above picture in post #1121 is more updated.



What? No YG model??? LOL! Very nice collection...jealous of the Bk-HA models...sigh...The one thing I'd want more than a black A2 would be a black L1!!!


----------



## Mikellen




----------



## ficklampa

http://failtality.se/gear/_TNA8793-2.jpg

6PLD, do want a 3P. Found a site that has the 3BL in stock, so I will have to fix one up with some lego I guess.... Everyone seem to hold on to their 3Ps 


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## chiphead

OMG, I think I just wet my pants!
chiphead


----------



## ficklampa

chiphead said:


> OMG, I think I just wet my pants!
> chiphead



Was the picture that good?


----------



## jamesmtl514

I thought I had posted this already, the set reminded me.
I'll try to dig up the photo of my 3 3Ps hanging out.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_Looks like the wind blows pretty hard in Montreal._ oo: 

~ _Chance_


----------



## jamesmtl514

like you wouldn't believe.....(cataract will get the reference, we're experiencing a heavy snowstorm today)


----------



## deklan

I was beginning to get a bit worried about my sanity given my recent spree of Surefire acquisitions...until I saw this thread. Now I am pretty certain that I am "normal" :devil:


----------



## LE6920

Very nice. Do these have the smooth or knurled rubber switch boots? I have one of each type but was never sure when the switch over occurred.


----------



## jamesmtl514

6&9 are smooth. 3 is textured.


----------



## WebHobbit

link to larger:

http://lrpctech.com/pics/flash/sf-6-9-wood.jpg

above from left to right:

1) Surefire 9P with Malkoff M61LL (100 lumens for 15 hours with 3 CR123s) - McClicky switch, Surefire Z33 lanyard kit, stainless bezel, UCL glass - thanks to Oveready for the mods!

2) Surefire 6P with gunmetal body, HA head and HA Oveready McClicky Tri-Ad tail cap with clip, Malkoff M61 (260 lumens for 2 hours with 2 CR123s), stainless bezel, UCL glass

3) Surefire 6P LED body, McClicky Switch in tail cap, Oveready stainless pocket clip, Solarforce head with stainless bezel and glass lens, Solarforce "820 lumen" XML drop in

4) Surefire 6P gunmetal, Oveready stainless pocket clip, McClicky in tail cap and Malkoff M61 drop-in (260 lumens for 2 hours with 2 CR123s), stainless bezel, UCL glass






link to larger:

http://lrpctech.com/pics/flash/sf-6-9-white.jpg







link to larger:

http://lrpctech.com/pics/flash/sf-6-9-prone.jpg


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## PCC

I sold a pristine C2, but, picked up an M4 and L5.

This is my Surefire collection as it sits right now. From left to right:
Modified black KL4 with MC20r and 4Sevens MiNi pill on a black Vital Gear FB-1
Stock E1e black head on an Aleph 1 body and E1B tail cap (needs a lamp or LED conversion)
Stock E2e HA III head on an Aleph 1 body and E2D tail cap (needs a lamp or LED conversion)
L1 modified with an MC20r and XM-L
Stock HA III KL4 on a HA III Vital Gear FB-2 body
Stock 8X
Stock 9N
Stock M4
Stock M3 minus the reflector and shock buffer
Stock L5
Bored C2 with E1e clip, G2L bezel, and ThruNite 1.2A three mode XM-L drop-in
Bored 6P, McClicky in the tail, needs a drop-in
Stock G2L with Netkidz clicky and Dereelight 1.2A three mode drop-in


----------



## cland72

A2-WH, A2L-RD, E2DL, M962, 9P w/ M61, A19, 6P w/ M61LL, 6PL, 6P w/ Solarforce XML, G2L, G2 w/ Cree R2 drop in.


----------



## alfa

Sorry for the crappy quality...

My new toy:


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Very nice lego! :thumbsup: Is it a bored body?


----------



## angelofwar

cland72 said:


> A2-WH, A2L-RD, E2DL, M962, 9P w/ M61, A19, 6P w/ M61LL, 6PL, 6P w/ Solarforce XML, G2L, G2 w/ Cree R2 drop in.



Not a bad line-up cland! What colors are the A2's? Those OD KX4's bezel's are nice, aren't they???


----------



## alfa

erehwyrevekool said:


> Very nice lego! :thumbsup: Is it a bored body?



No:





:devil:


----------



## cland72

angelofwar said:


> Not a bad line-up cland! What colors are the A2's? Those OD KX4's bezel's are nice, aren't they???



Thanks! I've been working on slowly buliding up a useful, modular inventory that is focused on usability and compatibility - no sense in having lights around that don't serve a purpose!

The A2 is white, and the A2L is red. I currently have the A2 on the marketplace for sale since I just can't justify having a light that only runs on 'high' for one hour (despite the engineering marvel that is the A2).

The OD G2L has the older non-KX4 head so unfortunately I can't speak to it, but I did have a black KX4 at one time and I must admit the fit and finish were outstanding. My first high end flashlight was a tan G2 incan, and over the past few years I've tried the Fenix line of lights but at the end of the day I sold them all and stuck with Surefire. I give up brightness and multiple modes for the most part, but in the end I get dead nuts reliability which, to me, is most important.

My absolute favorite light of all time that I've owned is the E2DL... So finely machined, and the two modes are perfect in my opinion. Also a big fan of the 6P/Malkoff combo. I currently run a M61 on my weapon mounted light, a M61LL in a handheld, and have a M60 en route that will replace the M61 in my weaponlight mount.


----------



## alfa

Better pics:


----------



## TIME1200

champagne and clear 

.


----------



## cland72

Sorry to get slightly off topic, but have any of you experienced failures with a Surefire clicky? My two "end of the world" lights are twisty 6P/9P with Malkoffs, but I'd much rather use the clicky so long as it isn't prone to breakage.

Pic thread (older pic):


----------



## jh333233

TIME1200 said:


> champagne and clear
> 
> .


Hi HKer, marvellous light
Did you strip the ano off?
Mind sharing how it was done?


----------



## Tempest UK

They're factory finishes from SureFire  At least mine are, anyway. Not many of them around.


----------



## Kestrel

I always love the rarities we get to see from our friends from across the Pacific. :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesmtl514

yup, very cool to see the rare lights pop up!


----------



## Monocrom

cland72 said:


> Sorry to get slightly off topic, but have any of you experienced failures with a Surefire clicky?



It's not very common, but yes; it does happen from time to time. Not too often, and honestly I've never experienced it personally. For extreme reliability, the SF Momentary-on tailcaps are best.


----------



## .panda.

My lights : 





Thnks


----------



## Helmut.G

.panda. said:


> My lights :
> Thnks


Nice lights and :welcome:


----------



## jamesmtl514

Hey .panda. what remote is that for the 9P?


----------



## Ian2381

My prized Surefire C2.:wave:


----------



## FPSRelic

Ian2381 said:


> My prized Surefire C2.:wave:



Is that light in salt water? I'd freak if that was my C2


----------



## benthiccracker

My Single Cell Defender. It is just an incan. host with no dropin. Haven't been able to get the 90 lumen bulb or the RCR123 battery to power it. Just a little project while waiting for my "P" series to come back from Oveready. Thanks to all the people on CPFM who made this cool little torch possible.



nano defender by benthiccracker, on Flickr


----------



## Solscud007

You should get one of Kuku's dropins for that. 

Here are my two SF throwers.


----------



## Kestrel

Solscud007 said:


> Here are my two SF throwers.


Love that M6 in there for scale.


----------



## benthiccracker

Solscud007 said:


> You should get one of Kuku's dropins for that.
> 
> Here are my two SF throwers.


That Hellfighter mod is siiiiiick! I just changed my order with lighthound to one of kuku's dropins, of course they are not in stock at the moment...


----------



## bigfoot

Well, it's not exclusively SF, but there are a couple of HDS lights thrown in for good measure. Despite previously selling off my other SF lights these magically found their way into my collection. Oh well, through-and-through CPF member I guess. 






L to R: SF Minimus headlamp, SF G2X Tac, SF E2DL, HDS Custom High CRI Clicky, HDS High CRI Clicky.


----------



## Heyjowee

Solscud007 said:


>



http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/40/M24_1.JPG


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Solscud007

Heyjowee said:


> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/40/M24_1.JPG




Yep. Lots of people make the comparison to a potato masher grenade.


----------



## Dioni

Here is my SF nitrolon collection:

G2X, G2-FYL, G2Z
8NX, G3, G2-BK, G2-OD, G2-TAN, G2-YL, G2-OR, G2-HD.




Surefire Nitrolon Collection

My preferred one. Surefire G2 Realtree Hardwoods camouflage



Surefire G2 Hardwood camo

Cheers :wave:


----------



## RI Chevy

Wow! Nice. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup: Stay safe.


----------



## cland72

Threw a couple solarforce lights in there, please accept my apologies. L2T, L2P, 9P, G3, C2, 6P, Z2






Posted using Tapatalk on my HTC Evo


----------



## Dioni

RI Chevy said:


> Wow! Nice. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup: Stay safe.


Thank you! 




cland72 said:


> Threw a couple solarforce lights in there, please accept my apologies. Z2, 6P, C2, G3, 9P, L2P, L2T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Tapatalk on my HTC Evo


Nice classics. Z2 and 6P are some lights that I must have. 
About the pic, I think the order is reversed..


----------



## cland72

Dioni said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice classics. Z2 and 6P are some lights that I must have.
> About the pic, I think the order is reversed..



Thank you, and as for the order I should've specified "right to left". I'm editing the post now


----------



## Solscud007

Dioni said:


> My preferred one. Surefire G2 Realtree Hardwoods camouflage
> 
> 
> 
> Surefire G2 Hardwood camo
> 
> Cheers :wave:




Dioni, Are you sure that is Real Tree Hardwoods?

Here is my G2 Real tree HD.






Mine has leaves and brown. Yours looks like it could be the Mossy Oak version. (similar but different camo pattern)


----------



## Dioni

Solscud007 said:


> Dioni, Are you sure that is Real Tree Hardwoods?
> 
> Here is my G2 Real tree HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has leaves and brown. Yours looks like it could be the Mossy Oak version. (similar but different camo pattern)




It's the same thing I thought when I first saw it. No doubt it does look like a Mossy Oak.  
However, as discussed in the CPF, there are many of camo patterns among the HD examples out there. Mine has a "Realtree Hardwoods" printed on the bezel. 

Nice pic, I like your camo version, pretty smooth. The camo of mine is perfect for the local flora here! :thumbsup:


----------



## wwilson

Solscud007 said:


> Dioni, Are you sure that is Real Tree Hardwoods?
> 
> Here is my G2 Real tree HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has leaves and brown. Yours looks like it could be the Mossy Oak version. (similar but different camo pattern)



Are these still available?


----------



## Monocrom

You can generally find them at Cabela's or Bass Pro shops.


----------



## Helmut.G

wwilson said:


> Are these still available?


where are you located?


----------



## wwilson

Helmut.G said:


> where are you located?



Auburn, AL, USA


----------



## Solscud007

DVOR.com which is a subsidiary of Opticsplanet has a sale on Surefire lights. they have the Camo Realtree G2 for $45. 6 days left before the sale closes. You need to sign up to access it but it is free.


----------



## F250XLT

My very humble collection...


----------



## RIX TUX

hi......
nice, did sf make an orange one? or is it custom. thx


----------



## jh333233

After some tough saving, now i can raise my hand proudly:tinfoil:
6P-GMG
E2E-SG

The 6P package has an obvious colour loss due to aging, still New In Package
E2e was opened for fun and testing, 99% new


----------



## F250XLT

They aren't doing any good sitting in the package, USE THEM


----------



## jh333233

I havnt got any spare module for it
Im considering [email protected] H-CRI R2 drop in (Commonly available, despite its 1-fold price compared with Cheapie Cool white R2)
Or should i just leave em NIB and put it on my wall of glory
BTW was 77 USD(equivalent to) a great deal?
------------------------------------------------
Finally, 6P's virginity is gone:devil:
Out of the box and doing well with a CW XPG-R5, H-Cri later


----------



## Gooby

Lol at Da's collection, if there was a power outage he could turn on all of his lights on at once and he could probably light up his ENTIRE NEIGHBORHOOD.


----------



## my_gentle_cry




----------



## Brand X

Small but growing.
Original 6P
C-2
Z-2
E1B
GX2Pro


----------



## Darien

Who is the blame for this sickness? :laughing: 

http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/6430/sam1266g.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## RI Chevy

WOW. Very nice collection!


----------



## angelofwar

Wow! nice Darien! These collections are much nicer to look at when they are all/mostly stock lights.

@megentlecry, I remember when you first joined, and I even remember your first post...looks like you are "progressing" well (depending on who you ask...you, or your wallet...LOL).


----------



## .panda.

@*jamesmtl514* 

Sorry for the late answer.
I don't know what it is exactly, I have it for a verylong time.

Here it is : 









Seems legit (blue cable)


----------



## wwilson

Darien said:


> Who is the blame for this sickness? :laughing:
> 
> http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/6430/sam1266g.jpg



Nice Collection! Did you find those locally? I live in Auburn...


----------



## skyfire

im a little reluctant to post mine after seeing some of these great collections.
i dont consider myself a collector, i just happen to love my L1s, and P60s. 
and im always on the look out for more outdoorsman E-series, and titans.




half of these belong to the family... all the p60s have malkoffs.








my EDCs. both gen 1s have high CRI LEDs. nichia 219, and SSC p4


----------



## koala

moved to rare surefire thread.


----------



## benthiccracker

SureFire by benthiccracker, on Flickr
At the top we have AN-14 Adapter, Zeno Diffuser w/ Bezel Tool, Bored A-14, Bored A-19, G2 with Malkoff M-61N, Bored 6P body w/ Ronac Standoff tailcap (next project), Fury w/ ill gear Lanyard, E2D Executive Defender w/ Veleno Designs Head, Bored 9P w/ Malkoff M-91 & Zero Res switch (homemade lanyard), "Nano Defender" - Backup body E2D head & tail w/ Veleno Designs High CRI 3 mode, FM-35 Red Filter, Fresh SureFire Primaries in a cool little case and the project lights Torch Lab L1N. Thanks to everyone on CPF and CPFM who made this possible. (all boring done by Oveready)


----------



## Abbot

How about this collection. WOW, so much.


----------



## Rat

Abbot said:


> How about this collection. WOW, so much.



I think you have posted in the wrong thread I cannot see one surefire light.
But nice old school collection of lights.

cheers


----------



## Helmut.G

My set of old-school tailcaps:




click on the picture for larger version.

The 9P has an A20 installed if you wonder why its shadow is a bit too long.


----------



## Xacto

Nice old-school tailcaps. Ever since I got my first used 3P with the old style tailcap with the knurled rubber boot, I got hooked on them. I may be wrong, but they seem to give less resistance when being pushed than the current ones.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## beach honda

A few...
*



*


----------



## think2x




----------



## LightJunk

My latest M2s and M3 collection. M3T on its way soon.


----------



## beach honda

Light junk,

Those are AWESOME! With the SW02s and all! We're not worthy!
thanks for sharing! It's pictures like that which inspire me!


----------



## FPSRelic

My Plain Jane collection:


----------



## LightJunk

beach honda said:


> Light junk,
> 
> Those are AWESOME! With the SW02s and all! We're not worthy!
> thanks for sharing! It's pictures like that which inspire me!



Thanks Chris. Your SW01 is not bad at all. I miss mine.


----------



## E__WOK

Dioni said:


> Here is my SF nitrolon collection:
> 
> G2X, G2-FYL, G2Z
> 8NX, G3, G2-BK, G2-OD, G2-TAN, G2-YL, G2-OR, G2-HD.
> 
> 
> My preferred one. Surefire G2 Realtree Hardwoods camouflage
> 
> 
> 
> Surefire G2 Hardwood camo
> 
> Cheers :wave:



All I see are fingers and tree bark???


----------



## ABTOMAT

Can't afford to keep them all, sadly.


----------



## dash13

Here's the humble beginnings to my SF collection. After browsing around CPF I now need way more lights ha!


----------



## cland72

ABTOMAT said:


> http://i442.photobucket.com/albums/qq141/20487/lights/DSC_1466.jpg
> 
> Can't afford to keep them all, sadly.



That is a great collection! What can you tell me about the Hellfighter? I've had my eye on one for a while, but just not sure if it's worth the money. Your thoughts?



dash13 said:


> Here's the humble beginnings to my SF collection. After browsing around CPF I now need way more lights ha!



Your picture isn't showing up for me -- what is the link you're trying to use?


----------



## ABTOMAT

cland72 said:


> That is a great collection! What can you tell me about the Hellfighter? I've had my eye on one for a while, but just not sure if it's worth the money. Your thoughts?



Thanks. Actually, since the photo was taken I've added an E1L. Probably will have to part with the M3, M6, and Z2 though.

Not much to say about the Hellfighter that hasn't already been said in the main thread in HID/lanterns. It's bright, it's durable, it needs an external power pack. Value-wise, the new price is absurd, but on the used market I'd guess it's not a bad deal at $400+. Other than older Maxabeams I don't think you can get any portable 35W HIDs that aren't made in China for that price, and you could pound nails with the thing if you wanted to. Chances are you won't have any use for the OEM Surefire cable (it's bulky, heavy, and nothing special durability wise) so you could save a couple hundred by either selling the cable or buying an HF without it.

Some of them do have issues with the original reflector deteriorating. Mine's away at SF right now to have that fixed, but I assume it's a covered (awesome SF) warranty issue.


----------



## 880arm

I've been putting it off forever but I finally sat down tonight and tried to get some photos of my Surefires.

Thank you to all the others who have shared your collections. I have enjoyed viewing them.


*C Series Lights *





*D Series Defenders*





*G Series Lights* - Old vs. New





*L Series*





*M Series*





*Classic P Series*





*"Original" P Series and New PX Series*





*Z Series*





*Everything Else* - A, E, K, and U series along with a M3LT that I forgot to include with the M Series lights


----------



## jamesmtl514

That is a ridiculous collection. Thanks for posting! I'm very jealous.
I want them all.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

WOW!  880arm, what an wonderful collection. How long has it taken you to put it together? Do you display them all at once? If so, how?

~ Chance


----------



## 880arm

Thank you. There about 2 dozen that are in my EDC rotation. Most of the others are "displayed" all over the place - in the truck, on the nightstand, beside the computer, all over my desk, next to the recliner, etc. I didn't realize how spread out they were until I started gathering them for the photos. There a few that are still AWOL. 

Most of the "classic" lights are safe queens, or in my case, box queens. If I were to ever display something, it would probably be them.

There are so many nice collections among the members here, many of them so large they probably haven't even considered photographing them in their entirety.


----------



## Rat

WOW Cool collection :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing the pic's so we could all enjoy seeing them.
I think you need a display case for all those lights but in the mean time I would love to have a treasure hunt at your house :naughty:

cheers


----------



## jellydonut

Just realized it's been too long since I posted here..






There's an LX2 lurking about somewhere too, but I've lost it.


----------



## cland72

jellydonut said:


> Just realized it's been too long since I posted here..
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/E7jr3.jpg
> 
> There's an LX2 lurking about somewhere too, but I've lost it.



Very nice, I love the safety orange 6P!


----------



## beach honda

Such nice lights to look at, a feast for the eyes. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Rat

FPSRelic said:


> My Plain Jane collection:



Nice collection. Good to see another Australian Surefire nut. Like you L1's looks like you have them all Red, Blue, Green & white :thumbsup:

cheers


----------



## FPSRelic

Rat said:


> Nice collection. Good to see another Australian Surefire nut. Like you L1's looks like you have them all Red, Blue, Green & white :thumbsup:
> 
> cheers



Thanks Rat  

It isn't up to the quality of your collection, but it does have some gems like those L1's, even if they're gen5's. I would like to get at least one gen 1/2/3 at some point. 

Us Aussie Surefire nuts are rare, what with the stupid prices Aussie dealers want for Surefires, but we're out there.


----------



## bound

*My surefire ......*






_*Starting from the top left:
*_PKEF-8K、PKEF-5K、NVL、The Beast、U2、L1（GEN1）、L1（GEN2）、L2（4flats）、L4、L5*2、L6、L6（Special version of the lamp）、L7、L2PP、L2PP（GEN1）、L6PP*2、Monster（RAWL6PP body+RAW SW01 SLIM）、U2PP、A2PP、A2-BK、U2（2flats）、UB3T、GS-E1B、U2-UV-PK、E2E、E2L-PK、V2、DEF3D、M1、M2（KL3-Older head）、M3*2、M3LT-S、M4*2、M6、6Px pro-911（SN：0202）、6P（KT1-BK）、6P*2（older）、6PLED(USMC)、6P-PH、C2（TS）、M962KIT01、D2、D3、E1e（PK）、C2-EM-KNIFE


_*Thank you for viewing!
lovecpf*_


----------



## jamesmtl514

wow,so many nice collections being posted up recently!

you have some very unique lights. thanks for sharing.


----------



## bound

jamesmtl514 said:


> wow,so many nice collections being posted up recently!
> 
> you have some very unique lights. thanks for sharing.



Thank you, I got some lights, but also learn a lot of knowledge in the CPF.


----------



## 880arm

bound said:


> *My surefire ......*



Very nice. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Rat

bound said:


> *My surefire ......*
> 
> _*Starting from the top left:
> *_PKEF-8K、PKEF-5K、NVL、The Beast、U2、L1（GEN1）、L1（GEN2）、L2（4flats）、L4、L5*2、L6、L6（Special version of the lamp）、L7、L2PP、L2PP（GEN1）、L6PP*2、Monster（RAWL6PP body+RAW SW01 SLIM）、U2PP、A2PP、A2-BK、U2（2flats）、UB3T、GS-E1B、U2-UV-PK、E2E、E2L-PK、V2、DEF3D、M1、M2（KL3-Older head）、M3*2、M3LT-S、M4*2、M6、6Px pro-911（SN：0202）、6P（KT1-BK）、6P*2（older）、6PLED(USMC)、6P-PH、C2（TS）、M962KIT01、D2、D3、E1e（PK）、C2-EM-KNIFE
> 
> 
> _*Thank you for viewing!
> lovecpf*_



Nice list would love to see them looks like there was a photo am I the only one not seeing it ?

Edit: see it now

cheers


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> Nice list would love to see them looks like you may of had a photo if so am I the only one not seeing it ?
> 
> cheers


Thanks Sir,
I hope you like them, like I like them. I collect them got the CPF many people help, thanks to the help of my people.
Cheers
Brian


----------



## bound

880arm said:


> Very nice. Thank you for sharing.


_*Thank you Sir!
*_


----------



## Kestrel

880arm said:


> *D Series Defenders*



I really like your D-series collection, there aren't all that many out there and they're a bit unusual in the 'collectors' threads. :thumbsup:

I thought I'd repost mine here in case you hadn't seen the pic before:


----------



## grayhighh

Can't see the pic. Is it just me or...anyone else ?



bound said:


> *My surefire ......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Starting from the top left:
> *_PKEF-8K、PKEF-5K、NVL、The Beast、U2、L1（GEN1）、L1（GEN2）、L2（4flats）、L4、L5*2、L6、L6（Special version of the lamp）、L7、L2PP、L2PP（GEN1）、L6PP*2、Monster（RAWL6PP body+RAW SW01 SLIM）、U2PP、A2PP、A2-BK、U2（2flats）、UB3T、GS-E1B、U2-UV-PK、E2E、E2L-PK、V2、DEF3D、M1、M2（KL3-Older head）、M3*2、M3LT-S、M4*2、M6、6Px pro-911（SN：0202）、6P（KT1-BK）、6P*2（older）、6PLED(USMC)、6P-PH、C2（TS）、M962KIT01、D2、D3、E1e（PK）、C2-EM-KNIFE
> 
> 
> _*Thank you for viewing!
> lovecpf*_


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I see it. 

C. G.

Edit: An hour later it's gone. LOL Now you see it, now you don't.


----------



## ABTOMAT

This pic was the high water mark this past month. Since sold the M6, M3, E2D, and Z2.


----------



## 880arm

Kestrel said:


> I really like your D-series collection, there aren't all that many out there and they're a bit unusual in the 'collectors' threads. :thumbsup:
> 
> I thought I'd repost mine here in case you hadn't seen the pic before:



Kestrel, thanks for sharing, that's a nice looking D3. I don't know how rare these are but you're right that you don't see them very often on here. I suspect a lot of people see them and wonder just what the big deal is . . . they look just like the 6P and 9P, at least until you look at the other side.

I didn't realize until I lined them up for a photo that there are at least 3 different marking styles on the lights.

*Name only* (Defender) - Visible on the D2 with the cross-hairs logo (A03912)
*Model only* (D3) - Visible on your D3 (A08330) as well as one of mine (A08687)
*Name and Model* (D2 Defender, D3 Defender) - Visible on one each of my D2's (A08587) and D3's (A03673)

Also, I believe these lights were originally labeled as Guardians prior to that name being given to the M6.

That seems to be a lot of variation for a light that wasn't produced for a long period of time. Does anyone know exactly when, and for how long, these were produced?


----------



## Kestrel

880arm said:


> Kestrel, thanks for sharing, that's a nice looking D3. I don't know how rare these are but you're right that you don't see them very often on here. I suspect a lot of people see them and wonder just what the big deal is . . . they look just like the 6P and 9P, at least until you look at the other side.


Here you go. 








880arm said:


> I didn't realize until I lined them up for a photo that there are at least 3 different marking styles on the lights.
> 
> *Name only* (Defender) - Visible on the D2 with the cross-hairs logo (A03912)
> *Model only* (D3) - Visible on your D3 (A08330) as well as one of mine (A08687)
> *Name and Model* (D2 Defender, D3 Defender) - Visible on one each of my D2's (A08587) and D3's (A03673)
> 
> Also, I believe these lights were originally labeled as Guardians prior to that name being given to the M6.
> 
> That seems to be a lot of variation for a light that wasn't produced for a long period of time. Does anyone know exactly when, and for how long, these were produced?



Sorry that I don't have much to offer re: information on these. They really aren't all that discussed compared to the more popular models, so there isn't much out there to learn from.


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> Nice list would love to see them looks like you may of had a photo if so am I the only one not seeing it ?
> 
> cheers



I re-upload the pictures, and then see if you can see.

cheers
Brian


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> Nice list would love to see them looks like you may of had a photo if so am I the only one not seeing it ?
> 
> cheers





grayhighh said:


> Can't see the pic. Is it just me or...anyone else ?



Hello Sir,I re-upload the pictures, and then see if you can see.

cheers


----------



## Rat

bound said:


> Hello Sir,I re-upload the pictures, and then see if you can see.
> 
> cheers



I see them now so many nice lights.Your collection is just full of very hard to find lights just love them.
I would like to see a close shot of that M2（KL3-Older head) 


Guys love those D series lights :thumbsup:

cheers


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> I see them now so many nice lights.Your collection is just full of very hard to find lights just love them.
> I would like to see a close shot of that M2（KL3-Older head)
> 
> 
> Guys love those D series lights :thumbsup:
> 
> cheers



Hello Rat, I shot photos of some of the older KL3 head, hope you like them.

Cheers
Brian
older KL3-HA head +M2




2




3




4




5


----------



## 880arm

That old KL3 is too cool. I love seeing stuff like this.


----------



## jamesmtl514

I love the SF teardrop stuff! 
Really nice KL3


----------



## Rat

That is so nice I need one bad. As soon as I seen your photo the old school Kl3 jumped out at me.Do you know if that is gen1 or is it after the full finned verion ?
If you ever see one for sale buy it for me :thumbsup:


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> That is so nice I need one bad. As soon as I seen your photo the old school Kl3 jumped out at me.Do you know if that is gen1 or is it after the full finned verion ?
> If you ever see one for sale buy it for me :thumbsup:


Hi Rat,thank you for your appreciation.
I also are looking for it in the end of which period KL3 version.
If I encounter it again, I will promptly inform you.

Brian


----------



## jamesmtl514

Here's a quick family thrower shot. More are expected to make their way here in the coming days.


----------



## cland72

jamesmtl514 said:


> Here's a quick family thrower shot. More are expected to make their way here in the coming days.
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/12/10/11/apahugun.jpg



That is wicked awesome.


----------



## Kestrel

880arm said:


> [...] I didn't realize until I lined them up for a photo that there are at least 3 different marking styles on the lights.
> 
> *Name only* (Defender) - Visible on the D2 with the cross-hairs logo (A03912)
> *Model only* (D3) - Visible on your D3 (A08330) as well as one of mine (A08687)
> *Name and Model* (D2 Defender, D3 Defender) - Visible on one each of my D2's (A08587) and D3's (A03673)
> 
> Also, I believe these lights were originally labeled as Guardians prior to that name being given to the M6.



Here's a beauty, from the other SF thread:


geisto said:


> A nice oldie...D3 Guardian.


----------



## 880arm

Kestrel said:


> Here's a beauty, from the other SF thread:



Kestrel, thanks for digging up that photo. That is a nice looking one . . . with a low SN too! I thought I had been through that entire thread (more than once) but I didn't remember seeing that one. I think I will need to go through it again and drool at some of those lights.


----------



## Kestrel

880arm said:


> *Name only* (Defender) - Visible on the D2 with the cross-hairs logo (A03912)
> *Model only* (D3) - Visible on your D3 (A08330) as well as one of mine (A08687)
> *Name and Model* (D2 Defender, D3 Defender) - Visible on one each of my D2's (A08587) and D3's (A03673)
> 
> Also, I believe these lights were originally labeled as Guardians prior to that name being given to the M6.
> 
> That seems to be a lot of variation for a light that wasn't produced for a long period of time. Does anyone know exactly when, and for how long, these were produced?



From yet another thread (I forgot that *AoW* bought the #85):


Size15's said:


> Interesting - no LOTC, no Pyrex window, Pocketclip, laser etched "Guardian"...
> It's a very early version of the D3, called the "D3 Guardian". I suppose it was introduced in 2001.
> http://www.lpstactical.com/PD.htm
> It belongs in the rare and unusual SureFire thread!
> 
> The D2 was always the "D2 Defender".
> 
> By 2002 the D2 and the D3 had been upgraded to LOTC, still Lexan window but with anti-roll hex bezel, and both the D2 and D3 were called "Defender".
> 
> And by 2003 they were both gone...


----------



## 880arm

Kestrel said:


> From yet another thread (I forgot that *AoW* bought the #85):



You sir, are the man - along with AoW and Size15 for their contributions in the other thread!

That's a neat old thread and I'm glad to see it resurrected. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Ethen




----------



## Ethen




----------



## jamesmtl514

Good looking lights Ethen.
The Z3 would fit in nicely in the LEGO thread.


----------



## Rat

Ethen said:


>




Very nice Minty three flats M2 with box I like it a lot thanks for sharing got any other cool surefire lights to share ?

Hey whats with blocking out the serial number is it stolen :laughing:

cheers


----------



## beach honda

jamesmtl514 said:


> Here's a quick family thrower shot.



I know I've said it before, but I really dig that coated M4 with the SW01!


----------



## cland72

Ethen said:


> http://img13.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20121008/13/55188995201210081341351307846589102_011.jpg
> http://img13.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto...3/55188995201210081341351307846589102_009.jpg
> http://img13.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20121008/13/55188995201210081341351307846589102_008.jpg
> http://img13.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20121008/13/55188995201210081341351307846589102_007.jpg
> http://img13.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20121008/13/55188995201210081341351307846589102_006.jpg
> http://img13.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20121008/13/55188995201210081341351307846589102_005.jpg




I love my M3, but if it had a Z44 style bezel on it and worked with P60 drop ins, it would quickly become my favorite host.

I love my 9P, but that Z3 is awesome.


----------



## benthiccracker

I saw Ronac's pics in his Standoff Tailcap post and it inspired me to "must have one" so here is the latest edition to my little SureFire collection:
Oveready bored body, Oveready Smoothie Bezel and black steel ring, Ronac Standoff Tailcap with McClickie, trits from [email protected], Lanyard by benthiccracker.



IMG_0962 by benthiccrackerbrian, on Flickr



IMG_0964 by benthiccrackerbrian, on Flickr



IMG_0963 by benthiccrackerbrian, on Flickr


----------



## bound

My U2


----------



## bound

DimeRazorback said:


> The infamous *MAGNUMTLIGHT!*
> 
> One is now mine! :devil:
> 
> Brand new!


I am very fond of it ---- M6!
:twothumbs


----------



## Solscud007

What is the gray one? The other one is the Inspection light correct?



bound said:


> My U2


----------



## alfa

I think that is an early prototype. Did I guessed right?


----------



## jh333233

Old school style E2D with 2-flat and domed lens










Links to larger images removed as they link to spam - Norm

Just bought it from Ahwoo for $45 USD-equivalent


----------



## cland72

Nice! I wish my E2DL had a small head like the E2D incan.


----------



## bound

Solscud007 said:


> What is the gray one? The other one is the Inspection light correct?


Hello Solscud007,this gray U2 prototyping.
Another one is U2's UV flashlight.

Brian


----------



## bound

Hello Alfa:
Yes,you guessed right!:thumbsup:

Brian


----------



## Rat

jh333233 said:


> Old school style E2D with 2-flat and domed lens
> Just bought it from Ahwoo for $45 USD-equivalent



Nice E2D good buy.
The breast enlargement cream adds were nice lol. Must get some for my wife.

cheers


----------



## benthiccracker

surefire collection by benthiccrackerbrian, on Flickr


----------



## jh333233

My very old school E2Ds
Both are domed lenses
Left one with 3-flat, Ancestor E2D
Right one with 2-curved-flat, Elder E2D
$90 USD-equivalent, bought as scrap metal (Still functioning well)


----------



## Ethen

E2D 3-flat


----------



## StriderTB

Hey guys, making my first post on the board in here. I have two Surefire's, bought both of them new a while back.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v168/jma10780/sub/20121111_164115.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v168/jma10780/sub/20121111_163926.jpg

Never thought about modding them, but I'm looking at drop in units for both. 





Your images are still too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## beach honda

Terrible picture quality, but I am proud of my surefires!


----------



## jh333233

How come there is an E1d:thinking: Buying the tailcap and bezel seperately? (Or asking surefire to send some)


----------



## tobrien

StriderTB said:


> Hey guys, making my first post on the board in here. I have two Surefire's, bought both of them new a while back.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v168/jma10780/sub/20121111_164115.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v168/jma10780/sub/20121111_163926.jpg
> 
> Never thought about modding them, but I'm looking at drop in units for both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your images are still too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
> See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm



nice!


----------



## jamesmtl514

beach honda said:


> Terrible picture quality, but I am proud of my surefires!


Very nice collection. 
You have a nice sellection of the best lights and on top of that they are LEGOd with super cool/rare parts!!


----------



## 880arm

beach honda said:


> Terrible picture quality, but I am proud of my surefires!



Good looking lights. I like the E1D!


----------



## think2x

L1 twins (RD,WH), U2 Ultra, Kroma (R,B,W), C3 (M31-219, 2xAA), LX2+A2L head+ E2C/Z44/M61


----------



## jamesmtl514

Nice collection. Playing LEGO is so much fun.


----------



## Ethen




----------



## bound

3-3（M-Z）Nice collection.^_^


----------



## bankmind80

A little Outdoorsman action to add to this thread... :devil:


http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a236/bankmind80/sssssure.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## doesntexist

Here is my collection... I can take more pics or list the lights but you all know what they are...


----------



## RI Chevy

Very nice! And welcome to the forum. .... :welcome:


----------



## benthiccracker

got primaries?


----------



## Acid87

Where did you get the beam cover for the Kroma? Everywhere seems sold out here in the uk when I look! Nice lights though....


----------



## tobrien

Acid87 said:


> Where did you get the beam cover for the Kroma? Everywhere seems sold out here in the uk when I look! Nice lights though....



i didn't know they made Kroma beam covers... is it like a regular FMxx or something?


----------



## BenChiew

Those defender bezels does look menacing.


----------



## jamesmtl514

I'm not sure this counts as a collection, these are a few i had laying around....






Oh wait, i found more...





I think i may have a few more somewhere....





Oh yeah, i forgot about these guys...





And i guess i should add the little guys too..





Not pictured, because i seriously forgot them in my pockets, E1e-sg, both versions.
These are in the mailaka not my pockets2x 3P,12ZM, E1L, nip 6P, L1, E2e-sg, E2e wine light, L6...
...


----------



## Armed Ramble

Really new to this lark, and not really sure of the quality of the torches I have inhereted, so would be grateful for comments:

Surefire Z3 Combatlight
Surefire M2 Millenium Centurion
Surefire C3 Centurion Black
Surefire C3 Centurion Silver
Surefire 9P


----------



## jamesmtl514

Those are all excellent torches! 
And i noticed in the other thread you have the boxes. Very nice.
I would take any and all of them in a heartbeat.

Welcome to CPF


----------



## Armed Ramble

Thanks very much James, really enjoying learning about the flashlights.

To be fair, it's only the C3 Silver that has an immaculate box and paperwork. The M2 Millenium is boxed with all the paperwork, but as you can see from the photo, there is a bit of internal damage to the box.



[/URL][/IMG]

But here's all the surefires laid out:



[/URL][/IMG]

Regards,

Paul


----------



## Armed Ramble

Update - I've actually been incorrectly calling it a C3 Silver, when it is actually a more common C3 HA. Cheers for your help Jamesmtl514


----------



## 880arm

jamesmtl514 said:


> Not pictured, because i seriously forgot them in my pockets, E1e-sg, both versions.
> 2x 3P,12ZM, E1L, nip 6P, L1, E2e-sg, E2e wine light, L6...
> ...



Very nice lights. Very nice collection.

You forgot a 12ZM in a pocket? You must have some big pockets!


----------



## jamesmtl514

Haha, only the 2 E1s were in pocket, the rest are in the mail


----------



## RI Chevy

880arm said:


> Very nice lights. Very nice collection.
> 
> You forgot a 12ZM in a pocket? You must have some big pockets!



X2. That sure would be classified as a COLLECTION!  And a very nice one at that.


----------



## tobrien

would yall recommend the Pelican 1120 for storing up to four (4) high-value (high value to me lol) Surefires?

I've got a U2 coming tomorrow, a Kroma I'll be buying from a guy on CPFMP, and want to build that up to a second U2 and, eventually, maybe an M2?

Would a 7.25" x 4.75" x 3.06" Pelican 1120 potentially be able to store three or even all four of those lights I listed?

edit: or would a Pelican 1200 be best for fitting all four in comfortably?

the 1200's interior is 9.25" x 7.12" x 4.12"

I just wanna buy _one_ case and be good to go. lol. or maybe do the two U2s in a single case and the M2 and Kroma in another? decisions of a flashaholic haha


----------



## jamesmtl514

You'll end up with more than one Peli case. Also check out the Show Your Pelican Case thread. Much more info on storage.

I have...about 8 cases now.


----------



## Eric242

tobrien said:


> would yall recommend the Pelican 1120 for storing up to four (4) high-value (high value to me lol) Surefires?


The 1120 will not hold the 4 lights you mentioned. I´d get a 1200 (I had 4 1200 back then and used them to store 4x 2xCR123A Surefires), I think it´s the perfect choice for your needs.

Eric


----------



## tobrien

Eric242 said:


> The 1120 will not hold the 4 lights you mentioned. I´d get a 1200 (I had 4 1200 back then and used them to store 4x 2xCR123A Surefires), I think it´s the perfect choice for your needs.
> 
> Eric


gotcha, thank you 

I'll get the 1200 then! 

btw my _very first_ Digital U2 Ultra came today!! it's A11608 (and has "patent pending" on it, so i think it's an earlier rev?). that means it's the Lux5 I assume?

but it doesn't fit 18650s which isn't a big deal, i know some of them could, right?


----------



## cubebike

Common Surefire 6P round body but the smooth switch Surefire 6 named Surefire 6PX on the box


----------



## LightJunk

So it was you. Nice catch.....the 6PX

What are the difference between the two besides the tailcap?


----------



## cubebike

LightJunk! Hi! It was you. Haha.
I regret selling all my round surefire 6P so I committed to get some!
i didn't know the Surefire 6 model is 6PX


----------



## LightJunk

Yeah just by a few dollars. I was sleeping when it ends.

I still keep a handful but regretting selling the green ones.


----------



## cubebike

I like your spy007 too ( sorry off topic)! Green 6P. Would be very nice. I regretting selling bronze 6P and other 3P too
I am still looking for the round body! Competition again!


----------



## cubebike

LightJunk said:


> So it was you. Nice catch.....the 6PX
> 
> What are the difference between the two besides the tailcap?



The smooth tail cap and the R30 lamp. Basically that's it. The body was mint. I am happy with it. :wave:


----------



## tobrien

I'm finally ready to show y'all what I've got now!

*the family of Surefires. plenty of 6P action (some 18mm, some not-- about half and half), a couple C2 bodies (both bored by Oveready), a U2 (unbored... for now), a 9P setup (more on that in a bit), and a G3-FYL (the perfect fluorescent shade/color). the clear box with the Surefire sticker is actually a bead storage container with individual capsules that are perfectly sized for Nailbender, Vinh, Surefire-branded, etc, P60 modules/lamps. I haven't yet tried putting a Malkoff in one of them though but I'm sure they fit.*:






*weklund did you lose a light? (bought this from weklund at CPFMP in all seriousness )*:






*G3-FYL body. It's honestly the best shade/whatever of a fluorescent color and it looks good!*:






*last, but not least, my "work in progress 9P setup." FM "Beefy" bezel (probably gonna put a black Z44 sized Cryos bezel on there instead when that comes) with a 9P body of course, a TnC Products "Detonator" extender, and a Z48 HA switch (I'm hoping to find a black HA version though somewhere). Once the 9P body itself is bored out to 18mm I'll throw a couple 18650s in the light and get ahold of a triple XP-G2 P60 module for my ultimate setup. *:






This pales in comparison to y'alls but I'm real proud in all honesty. nothing in my collection of SF stuff is rare but it's growing!!

the U2 is phenomenal. the C2 with the 'reversible' LX2 clip is excellent for flexibility.

edit: please excuse the poor quality photos with blown out colors (especially on the G3-FYL body)


----------



## benthiccracker

nice looking setup ya got there!


----------



## RI Chevy

Very nice Tobrien! But where would one find the *TnC Products "Detonator" extender*? I like the 9P setup with that. Is the extender already bored out for 18650's?


----------



## benthiccracker

RI Chevy said:


> Very nice Tobrien! But where would one find the *TnC Products "Detonator" extender*? I like the 9P setup with that. Is the extender already bored out for 18650's?[/QUOTE
> Right here: http://ogazent.com/cscart/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=29780


----------



## RI Chevy

Thank you sir.


----------



## jamesmtl514

thanks for posting. You have a nice collection. Keep it up


----------



## jamesmtl514

The big guys.











The latest gems in my collection.






if you guys are getting tired of my photos please let me know.


----------



## cland72

jamesmtl514 said:


> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/01/03/ytugegas.jpg
> 
> The big guys.
> 
> 
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/01/03/ynu5a8un.jpg
> 
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/01/03/epepebed.jpg
> The latest gems in my collection.
> 
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/01/03/gyby6ury.jpg
> 
> if you guys are getting tired of my photos please let me know.



Showoff :nana:


----------



## DAN92

My surefire...






1

2

3

4

5


----------



## benthiccracker

"if you guys are getting tired of my photos please let me know."
nope not yet!


----------



## RI Chevy

Looks real nice James! No objection for me regarding photos.


----------



## Rat

jamesmtl514 said:


> if you guys are getting tired of my photos please let me know.



Black A2 sweet 

I think I can speak on behalf of everybody on this form we love your pictures keep them coming :thumbsup:.

Think of how boring it would be without pictures on this forum. Plus it’s been great watching your SF collection grow so fast. 


Don’t forget if you did not post the pictures you would have that fellow member we will not name names posting * “Pictures or it didn't happened”* all the time lol. I do love it when he post that makes the pictures show up fast.


The main reason I post pictures is because I love looking at others peoples so I think they must like looking at mine also.

I just wish all the Surefire collectors would post pictures as I know there is a few big time collectors on here that have never posted images but they have there resons I am sure.

keep them coming





jamesmtl514 said:


> Ps this KL2 is going on a crosshairs M3 i recently picked up.(body only)
> My only dilemma is which tail cap to fit it with.


Export quote: I think we better let that sale thread dye

Testing my Surefire psychic powers is it Serial Number A03855 ?







DAN92 said:


> My surefire...



Nice collection Dan looks like you are on your way to SF addiction :naughty:

Cheers


----------



## DAN92

Rat said:


> Nice collection Dan looks like you are on your way to SF addiction :naughty:
> 
> Cheers


Thank you Rat , yes, absolutely.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Thanks Rat. Yeah, i post pictures to get others to do the same.
I love seeing what's out there.

Dan, very nice start, i love my A2Lred!


----------



## DAN92

jamesmtl514 said:


> Dan, very nice start, i love my A2Lred!


Thank you james', It is a good flashlight that I love.


----------



## Silgt

Rat said:


> Don’t forget if you did not post the pictures you would have that fellow member we will not name names posting * “Pictures or it didn't happened”* all the time lol. I do love it when he post that makes the pictures show up fast.



:shrug: :thinking: :huh2:









We're all sick...but imagine if we pool our lights in the asylum that will be one hell of a collection :help:


----------



## tobrien

benthiccracker said:


> nice looking setup ya got there!





RI Chevy said:


> Very nice Tobrien! But where would one find the *TnC Products "Detonator" extender*? I like the 9P setup with that. Is the extender already bored out for 18650's?





jamesmtl514 said:


> thanks for posting. You have a nice collection. Keep it up



thanks guys! I really, really, really do appreciate the kind words/feedback. Thank you 

and yeah, RI Chevy, what benthiccracker posted is correct.


----------



## RI Chevy

Thank you sir.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Dan, get your picture from the list your lights thread in here!
Since you were a new user I thought the A2L was all you had, (nothing wrong with that) and then I see all those beauties. Do share with us.

AND Rat. I'm calling you out, we need pics!! at least a teaser of your collection.


----------



## Rat

jamesmtl514 said:


> AND Rat. I'm calling you out, we need pics!! at least a teaser of your collection.



Ok I will give you a teaser how about one shelf of my display cabinet ?


----------



## jamesmtl514

haha, I'll take what I can get.
you and Silgt have the most clandestine collections.


----------



## Rat

jamesmtl514 said:


> haha, I'll take what I can get.
> you and Silgt have the most clandestine collections.




I had to look that word up lol 
Adjective: Kept secret or done secretively, esp. because illicit. 
That's more like Silgt not me I have a few pics here & there But I do not remember ever seeing a image from Silgt 


How about what came in the mail yesterday its like a Surefire collection of sorts.

So sweet check all those name cards out  I even got a free Surefire Banner with them. thx:thumbsup:







Man I forgot about taking that shelf picture


----------



## jamesmtl514

very nice!!!!
It'll look amazing all filled up.


----------



## Rat

jamesmtl514 said:


> very nice!!!!
> It'll look amazing all filled up.



The problem is at the moment I have standing room only in my cabinet.

Ok James I spent most of today taking Pictures just for you :thumbsup:
So over the next few days you will see more of my SF collection popping up in different threads. I hate taking pictures and find it very hard to take pictures of groups of lights.
Here is that picture I promised of a shelf in my Cabinet.






cheers

Edit: James just for you more images here and more to come.

#276 http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...eries-addicts-out-there&p=4106733#post4106733

#260 http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Collection-SF-All-Black!-HA-BK-that-is/page9

and my Sig


----------



## grayhighh

:sick2:

:twothumbs



Rat said:


> The problem is at the moment I have standing room only in my cabinet.
> 
> Ok James I spent most of today taking Pictures just for you :thumbsup:
> So over the next few days you will see more of my SF collection popping up in different threads. I hate taking pictures and find it very hard to take pictures of groups of lights.
> Here is that picture I promised of a shelf in my Cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers


----------



## 880arm

Rat said:


> The problem is at the moment I have standing room only in my cabinet.



Rat,

You sir just pulled a Milton Berle. That one shelf alone has considerably more Surefire goodness than my entire collection. I am in awe and look forward to any other photos you share. Very nice.

On another note, I am a little bit concerned about your personal well being as you have mentioned in other posts that your wife may take exception with the extent of your collection. In the interest of solidarity among CPF members, I want to offer my services as a foster parent for any of the lights in your collection. If you see something that strikes your fancy (but you don't want the wife to find out about it) just have it sent to me. I will gladly take photos of your lights and post them up so you can see them any time you want. This would also allow more room for you to use those awesome display pieces :twothumbs

Seriously though, great lights and thanks for sharing.


----------



## RI Chevy

Whew! Very impressive collection to say the least Rat. Thank you for sharing all of your photos.


----------



## DAN92

@Rat

very nice collection! :twothumbs


----------



## jamesmtl514

Rat, I'm sure you felt my jaw drop.
that's a very impressive shelf. The other lights you have up in the referenced threads, madness. Great job.


----------



## socom1970

I'm wondering if Rat has batteries in all of those?:thinking:

Rat, that picture is beautiful. I am in awe of you and your collection, sir.:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## RI Chevy

Would be a full time job just to check on all of them and recharge any of the cells that need recharging. 
That has to be one of the BEST collections that I have ever laid eyes on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Silgt

I wanna burglar Rat's home...anyone here wanna joint me? Not sure if I can carry them all outta there so I am in need of some muscles


----------



## Eric242

I´ll come along......and bring lot´s of pockets/bags 

Eric


----------



## RI Chevy

He'd kill you with light! LOL


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> The problem is at the moment I have standing room only in my cabinet.
> 
> Ok James I spent most of today taking Pictures just for you :thumbsup:
> So over the next few days you will see more of my SF collection popping up in different threads. I hate taking pictures and find it very hard to take pictures of groups of lights.
> Here is that picture I promised of a shelf in my Cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Edit: James just for you more images here and more to come.
> 
> #276 http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...eries-addicts-out-there&p=4106733#post4106733
> 
> #260 http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Collection-SF-All-Black!-HA-BK-that-is/page9
> 
> and my Sig



Hello Rat,
What a great collection!


----------



## Rat

Thanks guys 
I have been very lucky with purchasing some really nice lights. Most have been from very nice members on here so I thank you all  you know who you are :thumbsup:

I would have batteries for all of those lights. Man I have a problem.




Silgt said:


> I wanna burglar Rat's home...anyone here wanna joint me? Not sure if I can carry them all outta there so I am in need of some muscles



All you guys will need to get past two mean French bulldogs first. They are trained for the noise of the cabinet door clicking open than attack time 
I cannot find a picture of the old girl shame on me. Well here is my best buddy Jasper " Surefire guard dog No:1"






cheers


----------



## BenChiew

William, looking at your picture reminded me standing in the middle of Orchard Road in Singapore looking up at the skyline.


----------



## technopriest

My humble collection so far, G2ZX got its original nitrolon z44, another original C2 added and 3 C2 bodies waiting for Z46, Cryos Bezel and yet unknown tailcaps...
http://s1309.beta.photobucket.com/u...edia/IMG_5389_zpsb12b281e.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## cland72

Left to right:
E2DL, A2L-RD, Minimus Vision, E1L (KX1B), M962 with KT4, X300, M6, L1 (Gen 6/Cree), 6P with EDC triple, 9P with Malkoff M61


----------



## jh333233

My latest E-series humble collection, all-factory
E1-HA
E2-HA
E2D 3-flat, 2-round
E2DL
LX2


----------



## DAN92

Some old....

E1L, L2, E2D, 6P Defender, C2.


----------



## bound

The the BK lights of my SureFire.
Front row from left to right:
U2-PP、UV-PK、D3-DEFENDER-KL3-BK、E2-BK、PKEF-5K、E1-BK、PKEF-8K、DEF1、A2-BK、V2、DEF3D
Back row from left to right:
6P-LED-USMC、U2、L7-BK、3P、6P、9Z、9Z、7Z、12ZM、12ZM、9NT、9N、6P-KT5-BK、6BL1、8X-Police、6P-Police、6P-Police、6R、6Z、6Z-NTI






2





3


----------



## Meganoggin

^ Great collection Bound. Thank you for sharing. 

Do you have more pictures of the UV-PK?


----------



## bound

Meganoggin said:


> ^ Great collection Bound. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Do you have more pictures of the UV-PK?



Hello Sir.





2





3


----------



## tobrien

bound said:


> Hello Sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3



that's so nice! is the LED a Cree or Nichia?


----------



## bound

tobrien said:


> that's so nice! is the LED a Cree or Nichia?


Hello tobrien:
It is Norlux.


----------



## tobrien

bound said:


> Hello tobrien:
> It is Norlux.


okay, thanks! I never heard of the before. haha


----------



## Meganoggin

bound said:


> Hello Sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3



Awesome Bound! Thank you for posting, that is a beautiful light!


----------



## RI Chevy

I take it that it is a UV drop in? Cool photos!


----------



## Meganoggin

RI Chevy said:


> I take it that it is a UV drop in? Cool photos!



Custom built PK prototype.


----------



## RI Chevy

Very nice! Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesmtl514

Also posted in the rare/unusual thread.

First gen L1, 4flats A2, 4flats black A2, first gen black L1


----------



## Rat

jamesmtl514 said:


> Also posted in the rare/unusual thread.
> First gen L1, 4flats A2, 4flats black A2, first gen black L1



Hi James
Looks like your L1’s have shown up very nice. Those are two of my favorite Surefires the A2 & L1 four flats and the two black HA ones are so fine :thumbsup: We have all been so lucky with *coloradogps* dropping so many cool L1's on the market. What a collection of L1's he had.

I just cannot see the latest Surefire design lights doing the same for me in 10 years’ time as these light do for me now. 


Hey I think that first L1 is a Gen2 or 3 the Gen1 has a flat bezel. Have a look here http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?151425-The-Surefire-L1-Evolution

cheers


----------



## jamesmtl514

Thanks! It seems i was mislead. I know/knew very little about the L1 aside from the fact they are really cool and somewhat rare/hard to acquire.


----------



## jamesmtl514

The piece de resistance of my collection arrived today.
I'm so happy to have one. I remember thinking the M6 was bonkers and i wouldn't get one, that it was too much...everything. Then i got it and said that's as far as I'd go. That the pinnacle of the SF lineup was just lunacy, that it was reserved for the purists, the special ops, the madmen of the hobby. I knew deep inside that i was that guy, the one that had to reach the top, plant his flag and say i did it. I reached for the top, i didn't settle, i didn't call it quits. And this is what i have to show for my years of dreaming and longing for perfection...





For size reference because i really didn't know what to expect.


----------



## Silgt

Wow congrats James...mark my words when I say this is the pinnacle and that I wouldn't own one because of the sheer size. We'll see...


----------



## luisma

James congratulation on the arrival of the new baby. The stork sure brought you a nice one, that is one massive light. I would like to see one working at night in an open field, it's got to be awesome. 

Luis


----------



## Xacto

Wow, congratulations!
I assume for a white wall shot one has to rent at least a stadium. ;-)

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## cland72

Wow, the hellfighter is actually smaller than I'd imagined (when seen next to a M6).


----------



## Monocrom

Damn! That M6 looks downright tiny next to that case.

Congrats!


----------



## bound

L1











High-output





Low-output


----------



## cland72

E1L, L1, E2DL, A2L-RD, G2L, 6P, 9P, C2, M6








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chattanooga

Alas, I tried to update and upgrade my vintage Surefire 9N... but the modifications escaped me. So, I simply ordered a bunch of new stuff from Kaysie at Lighthound. The 9N was a class act but, I gave up on the updates and the NiCads were killing me in terms of their inability to hold a charge very long. 

Some of the new lights I ordered will be quite bright... but I always thought the 140 from the 9N was very bright. It is amazing some of the collections I see in this thread. You guys are super-cool! 

Here is one of the posts that I was going by to try to get more use from my 9N:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...H-battery&highlight=9N+90+minute+NiMH+battery 

I did not notice at first that the post was from 2001!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...e-arrived&highlight=9N+90+minute+NiMH+battery 

Thanks to "hmmwv" for his interest in this topic... which I continue to study.

PS. Thanks for the welcome RI Chevy, I am glad to be here.


----------



## RI Chevy

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:


----------



## bald1

My Surefires mixed in with my other torches here. 

From L-R:
--McLux EN/L4/McE2S-60 Z52-2 level TV1J/DB916 
--Surefire G2 w/G2Z bezel, Garrity Ozark clickie mod P60 LA
--McLux PR(HA)/E2e/McE2S-60 guarded 2-level TWAK/DB750 
--Surefire L4/M2(Z32)/E2c adapter/Z57 clickie 3-level T6 XM-L 
--Surefire G2Z Pila 3.7v LA


----------



## bound

When Mr. Paul Kim came SureFire, he brought to light.

In SureFire period,Mr. Paul Kim dominant design was later eulogized classic, since the the classic still Shuoshuo flash. Years only increase it more brilliant imprint.


SureFire should be identified with LOGO "PK", Mr. Paul Kim is extremely self-appreciation and meet the flashlight, with more significance.


We would like to hold the hearts of the beam Mr. Paul Kim brought bright, in order to illuminate the darkness around us.


----------



## jamesmtl514

WoW, some very nice lights! 
Congrats! 

Not one but 2 pineapples. :jawdrop:


----------



## Meganoggin

bound said:


> When Mr. Paul Kim came SureFire, he brought to light.
> 
> In SureFire period,Mr. Paul Kim dominant design was later eulogized classic, since the the classic still Shuoshuo flash. Years only increase it more brilliant imprint.
> 
> 
> SureFire should be identified with LOGO "PK", Mr. Paul Kim is extremely self-appreciation and meet the flashlight, with more significance.
> 
> 
> We would like to hold the hearts of the beam Mr. Paul Kim brought bright, in order to illuminate the darkness around us.



Awesome collection Bound!

Thank you for sharing the picture.


----------



## bound

jamesmtl514 said:


> WoW, some very nice lights!
> Congrats!
> 
> Not one but 2 pineapples. :jawdrop:





Meganoggin said:


> Awesome collection Bound!
> 
> Thank you for sharing the picture.


Sharing is a joy!
Thanks


----------



## GG_Blaisdell

:devil:

(not pictured, G2 with KX4-BKHA)


----------



## cland72

GG_Blaisdell said:


> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y83/ledsleddiv/006_zpseded02f7.jpg
> 
> :devil:
> 
> (not pictured, G2 with KX4-BKHA)



Bread and butter right there. Excellent collection.


----------



## FPSRelic

bound said:


> L1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High-output
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low-output



Is that third one along a gen6 L1 red? I never knew those existed! Is that a production light or is it the PK one shown in the next set of pictures?


----------



## bound

FPSRelic said:


> Is that third one along a gen6 L1 red? I never knew those existed! Is that a production light or is it the PK one shown in the next set of pictures?



Hello FPSRelic, the middle version of the L1-RED lamp is converted, see the pictures.
L1-PK is the orange light.
Thank you
Brian


----------



## GG_Blaisdell

cland72 said:


> Bread and butter right there. Excellent collection.



Thanks!


Here's an updated shot with the new arrival, I'm calling it the "Elite Defender." I have a thing for crenelated bezels and shrouded tailcaps. I also went wild with some GITD rings.


----------



## tobrien

GG_Blaisdell said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Here's an updated shot with the new arrival, I'm calling it the "Elite Defender." I have a thing for crenelated bezels and shrouded tailcaps. I also went wild with some GITD rings.
> 
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y83/ledsleddiv/004-4_zpscee4cc4b.jpg[/IG][/QUOTE]
> I like it!
> 
> but dude you clearly hate cren bezels ;)


----------



## el_Pablo




----------



## Rat

Wow ! There has been so many cool SF lights posted here lately keep them coming guys love looking at other peoples collections.

*Bound* so many PK’s you are a very lucky man.

Your L1’s rock What’s the serial number on the Gen 1 ? “The one on the left”


*tobrien* great lights you have all the coverage for ones needs.


*el Pablo* looks like you have the bug you have some nice parts there as well as lights.



I am getting very excited I have a new SF light coming my way. I just checked the tracking number and it’s on Australian soil. The only one of its kind to ever come down under it will be one of my best Surefire lights I have in my collection. It is the rarest by far.

What is it ?  



A big thanks goes to James for helping me put this deal together. Really your help in this was very grateful I owe you big time. :thumbsup:

cheers


----------



## Lichtinsdunkel

Here's my very, very, very small collection. But they like each other!






Regards
Walter


----------



## välineurheilija

Lichtinsdunkel said:


> Here's my very, very, very small collection. But they like each other!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Walter


Very,very,very nice  what drop ins do you have in those?


----------



## Lichtinsdunkel

välineurheilija said:


> Very,very,very nice  what drop ins do you have in those?



G2 Nitrolon: Usual Surefire Xenon YB-4
Black 6P: UF-XM-L (3-Mode)
Tri-Color-6P: Cheap MCE-Drop-in (overdriven with 6 Volts, but it works)
Oveready C2: Nailbender XM-L T6-Drop-in CW

Regards
Walter


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> Wow ! There has been so many cool SF lights posted here lately keep them coming guys love looking at other peoples collections.
> 
> *Bound* so many PK’s you are a very lucky man.
> 
> Your L1’s rock What’s the serial number on the Gen 1 ? “The one on the left”
> 
> 
> *tobrien* great lights you have all the coverage for ones needs.
> 
> 
> *el Pablo* looks like you have the bug you have some nice parts there as well as lights.
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting very excited I have a new SF light coming my way. I just checked the tracking number and it’s on Australian soil. The only one of its kind to ever come down under it will be one of my best Surefire lights I have in my collection. It is the rarest by far.
> 
> What is it ?
> 
> 
> 
> A big thanks goes to James for helping me put this deal together. Really your help in this was very grateful I owe you big time. :thumbsup:
> 
> cheers


Hello Rat,
mine L1-GEN1 serial number:A02165


----------



## BenChiew

bound said:


> Hello Rat,
> mine L1-GEN1 serial number:A02165



Brian. 
I knew back then you have some really cool Surefire collection. Now you are slowly showing them. 
Well done.


----------



## bound

Benchiew said:


> Brian.
> I knew back then you have some really cool Surefire collection. Now you are slowly showing them.
> Well done.


Hello Benchiew,thank you.
I see the very many rare SureFire lights in CPF, for me is very much enjoy.


----------



## bound

6P-USA-I & 6P-USA-II















Thank you for looking......


----------



## Rat

It's not fair I have been looking for a 6P round USA like forever 
Bound were are you getting all these minty lights from ?

Very nice by the way thanks for sharing.


:wave:


----------



## Silgt

Saw one of these some months back...far too expensive for my wallet so sadly I had to let it go 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> It's not fair I have been looking for a 6P round USA like forever
> Bound were are you getting all these minty lights from ?
> 
> Very nice by the way thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> :wave:


Hello Rat,
Ha ha ha, my luck seems very good.：调皮：


----------



## bound

Silgt said:


> Saw one of these some months back...far too expensive for my wallet so sadly I had to let it go
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


Hello Silgt,
I know you order SureFire paid a lot of energy, your collection is to be proud of!：twothumbs


----------



## GG_Blaisdell

Received a new 6P today; well, new to me anyway! Non-LOTC, P60 wasn't marked MEX. I cleaned her up and here it is with it's mates:











and one with the GSAR:


----------



## jamesmtl514

nice catch, one you can actually use, they feel so good in hand!


----------



## doobius

my surefire collection with my spare parts and lens covers modded to fit my 1.47 bezels. 
m600a
c2 centurion with a led upgrade
2 m951 one has a m3 bezel,collar and light upgrade


----------



## RI Chevy

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:

Nice neat little collection there. Well organized!


----------



## Brigadier

chattanooga said:


> Alas, I tried to update and upgrade my vintage Surefire 9N... but the modifications escaped me. So, I simply ordered a bunch of new stuff from Kaysie at Lighthound. The 9N was a class act but, I gave up on the updates and the NiCads were killing me in terms of their inability to hold a charge very long.
> 
> Some of the new lights I ordered will be quite bright... but I always thought the 140 from the 9N was very bright. It is amazing some of the collections I see in this thread. You guys are super-cool!
> 
> Here is one of the posts that I was going by to try to get more use from my 9N:
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...H-battery&highlight=9N+90+minute+NiMH+battery
> 
> I did not notice at first that the post was from 2001!
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...e-arrived&highlight=9N+90+minute+NiMH+battery
> 
> Thanks to "hmmwv" for his interest in this topic... which I continue to study.
> 
> PS. Thanks for the welcome RI Chevy, I am glad to be here.



Batteries here:

http://www.batteryspace.com/flashlightbattery36v3300mahnimhsticksurefire9b8axandl7lights.aspx

I have six of them and they work great.


----------



## doobius

RI Chevy said:


> Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:
> 
> Nice neat little collection there. Well organized!


Thanks. They are all old faithful's. Gotta love a surefire light!!!they are going to be pass me downs for my kids when they join the military. which is still a little while away and I can wait for. I need another scout, and a different collar a head for my current one. For more lumens.


----------



## Lucky Jim

I was lucky enough to get one of Steve Ku's drop ins a little while ago - here it is with its friends ...


----------



## DAN92

Addition to my collection.

Surefire EB1T (Tactical switch), Oveready/Surefire 6P HA Custom bored + Drop-in triple-Led XPG2 Cool white X60L3 EDC+ (~720lms).


----------



## el_Pablo

hey guys,

I need your help, i got this E1e executive elite, but i never saw i model with the engraving on the opposit side of the clip?

surefire and the model number on the same spot and scaloped bezel.

have you seen those? when have they been produce?

thanks


----------



## Rat

el_Pablo said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I need your help, i got this E1e executive elite, but i never saw i model with the engraving on the opposit side of the clip?
> 
> surefire and the model number on the same spot and scaloped bezel.
> 
> have you seen those? when have they been produce?
> 
> thanks



Nice good find they are unusual. I have seen them before but have never been able to buy one in mint condition for my collection. 
There are four different logo versions of the E1e that I know of. I have two but this one is missing still :mecry: 
EDIT: That's not including the different number of patent numbers found on E1e's

Great score you SF collection is coming a long very nice.
Thanks for sharing cheers

:wave:


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very nice light el Pablo! 
I can't add anything other than, if you decide to sell it i call dibs! 

Again, congrats on such a nice light and thanks for sharing


----------



## jamesmtl514

Something came for me today.
Here it is (red one)


----------



## Eric242

Nice, I never knew the L6 came in different flavours.

Eric


----------



## el_Pablo

Thanks Rat and James,

Nice score on the KL6 red, are they both L6 or M3 bodies?

Regards


----------



## jamesmtl514

Both L6 bodies. I added the SW02 trails afterwards.

The red is most likely a prototype as i bought it of curse.


----------



## el_Pablo

Again nice score on the red kl6!

i will love to see the emitter on this red kl6 if you get the chance to take a picture of the front end ;-)
Curious to see wich red led has Been used back then.


----------



## realone

doobius said:


> my surefire collection with my spare parts and lens covers modded to fit my 1.47 bezels.
> m600a
> c2 centurion with a led upgrade
> 2 m951 one has a m3 bezel,collar and light upgrade



Very nice collection !


----------



## jamesmtl514

My 3 Cell digital/millennium series HA lights. (one incoming, pics to follow)




Pic of the business end of the red L6


----------



## akula88

Nothing special with my collection, except that I love them.  I regretted The Purge (2005-2012) when half of my better sets were sold off to fund a different interest.  Anyway -- I have to move on. 






5th and 7th from left are E2e 4-flat versions bodies!


----------



## jamesmtl514

You kept some beauties. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bound

E1e-body-Golden from DaFABRICATA,Thank you.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very nice bound! 
Looks great beside the others.


----------



## bound

jamesmtl514 said:


> Very nice bound!
> Looks great beside the others.



[FONT=.Helvetica NeueUI]Hi James, [/FONT]
[FONT=.Helvetica NeueUI]It's really very good! Very beautiful, is always bright！[/FONT]
[FONT=.Helvetica NeueUI]I love it and hope to see you more collections are also hoping someone can explain the origin of it, although I see its a source.[/FONT]
[FONT=.Helvetica NeueUI]Thank you.[/FONT]
[FONT=.Helvetica NeueUI]Brian[/FONT]


----------



## bound

KL Head


----------



## jamesmtl514

Nice lineup Brian! ! !


----------



## Rat

Brian you forgot to add the best KL3 of all A00006 :thumbsup:
Nice line up still.

:wave:


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Congrats *bound*, your collection is full of very rare pieces! :goodjob:


----------



## Jumpmaster

How 'bout this one...






I have a couple others...I'll add them here later...


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> Brian you forgot to add the best KL3 of all A00006 :thumbsup:
> Nice line up still.
> 
> :wave:



Hi Rat, 
I would like to thank you for reminding me, I have recently being mobilized to work and move, and can not quickly find a lot of things.When everything settled, I will certainly add it to the KL Head collection pictures.
Brian


----------



## bound

jamesmtl514 said:


> Nice lineup Brian! ! !





erehwyrevekool said:


> Congrats *bound*, your collection is full of very rare pieces! :goodjob:


Hello James and Erehwyrevekool,
I hope to continue to find more KL lamp, with everyone to enjoy.
Thanks 
Cheers
Brian


----------



## think2x

M6 (2x18650)
U2 (SSC P4)
Kroma (R,B,W)
LX2
E2L (45 Lumen single mode)
L1-RD
6P (Nichia 219 5-mode)
L1 (E1E head/XP-G tower)
L1 head DD on FB1 w/16340


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very nice collection. You've got some nice lights. And it's always a pleasure to see an M6! 

Here's mine. I broke the 100 light mark recently 
http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/04/23/uby7ejyn. jpg


----------



## SRacer2000

jamesmtl514 said:


> Very nice collection. You've got some nice lights. And it's always a pleasure to see an M6!
> 
> Here's mine. I broke the 100 light mark recently



 sweet mother of god


----------



## bound

jamesmtl514 said:


> Very nice collection. You've got some nice lights. And it's always a pleasure to see an M6!
> 
> Here's mine. I broke the 100 light mark recently



How to describe my feelings?
:goodjob:

Only surprised and careful appreciation.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Sorry Norm. I post from Tapatalk. I'm not sure why it's oversized.


----------



## Norm

jamesmtl514 said:


> Sorry Norm. I post from Tapatalk. I'm not sure why it's oversized.



If it's from an Iphone you need to uplode using Medium 640 X 480, best exceeds the forum limits.

Norm


----------



## skyfire

this is my current collection. wanted to get a group shot cause im thinking of moving on a few that doesnt get the love that it deserves.


----------



## 03jesse41

New here and this is the start of my small collection hope to upload pictures soon when other lights arrive. 
6P, 6PD, G2Z tan, 3P, SC1 and AN-14


----------



## jamesmtl514

Welcome! 
Very nice start. Lots if people dream of owning a 3P.


----------



## 03jesse41

Thanks for the welcome. I dream of owning a E1E in HA as well as a E1B at this time.


----------



## whfutrell

jamesmtl514 said:


> Welcome!
> Very nice start. Lots if people dream of owning a 3P.



I have a new open box 3p in green.... its beautiful!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jamesmtl514

I'll take it! 
And or happily accept pictures of it.


----------



## Rat

jamesmtl514 said:


> I'll take it!
> And or happily accept pictures of it.



You are slowing up James :laughing: 
I sent him a PM 5 mins after his post :nana:

I also would be happy with some pic's.

:wave:


----------



## azzid

Great thread! been lurking for so long and here's my share..lovecpf




 ,edited.


----------



## 880arm

azzid said:


> Great thread! been lurking for so long and here's my share..lovecpf



Nice lights! Looks like you have a healthy dose of Milky goodness in there as well.


----------



## azzid

880arm said:


> Nice lights! Looks like you have a healthy dose of Milky goodness in there as well.



Thanks! The milky bug hit me hard last year


----------



## lsc_chef

where do ya'll get the glow in the dark rings from?
thanks,
chef


----------



## RI Chevy

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:

You can get them at many various dealers. Here is a link from Lighthound. http://www.lighthound.com/GITD_c_70.html


----------



## think2x

Yes, Lighthound is where mine are from. Way brighter than others I have tried.


----------



## DellSuperman

Here is my humble collection 

2 x C2
1 x G2
1 x G2Z





L - R
Vinh XM-L2 3A mule
DIY triple 219 
Malkoff M61WL 
DIY XM-L 1.4A 





- JonK


----------



## jamie.91

Expanded my collection lately, I now own TWO surefire's 😎

I decided my 6p needed a friend, so why not her big sis! I found a 9p on eBay cheap cheap, it is used but in good condition.

Here's a quick pic






The 6p has customlites XM-L drop in ( U2 flux 1A tint, low orange peel, 2.8v to 6v and 2 level high low ) which I believe is up to 500 lumens and I love it, a xeno RG03 graphite SS bezel and a soft press mcclicky. When my boss finally repairs the lathe it will be bored out to take a 18650 too.

The 9p has a mcclicky but I'm waiting for the retaining ring to be delivered ( hence why the tail cap isn't fully home ), a xeno bezel which is a matt silver which I don't like but that will be sorted when I receive the graphite bezel I've ordered. I'm also waiting delivery on 2 AW 17500's for when I finally find a drop in!

It's so hard to get a drop in shipping to the UK Is almost as much as the drop In its self and there's nothing in the market place no matter how many wanted threads I put up.

Jamie


----------



## jamesmtl514

Congrats Jamie! 
That's a 100% increase. Keep up the good work.
You're off to a great start. Both fantastic lights.


----------



## jamie.91

Thanks 👍 I would really like a 3p next


----------



## kamote-fries

Here's my share.


----------



## 880arm

kamote-fries said:


> Here's my share.



That's a nice share!


----------



## tobrien

I just got a black G2Z in still sealed in its blister packaging. Of course I took it out and I'm using it and it is absolutely awesome

I'll have to post a pic of my current surefire stuff. 

The new-old G2Z I got even has the hex anti roll bezel!


— Sent from my unreleased, next generation iPad 44 running iOS M (to be released in the year 2036).


----------



## kamote-fries

880arm said:


> That's a nice share!



Thanks!


----------



## Rat

kamote-fries said:


> Here's my share.




*OMG* did all you guys miss this or what a Black Cross-hair C2  :bow: :thumbsup:

It’s only the second Crosshair C2 I have ever seen Kestrel has the other one. Very rare light love it.
That’s not the original bezel but still very nice light.


The other one can be found here #634 http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...s-official-I-m-a-C2-HA-addict-*part-2*/page22

Cool collection kamote by the way you have a nice selection of Surefire lights.

Thanks for sharing :naughty: :twothumbs

cya


----------



## JCD

Rat said:


> It’s only the second Crosshair C2 I have ever seen Kestrel has the other one.



I thought it was an early M2, before the shock-isolated bezels. What's the difference between the C2 and the early M2?


----------



## Rat

JCD said:


> I thought it was an early M2, before the shock-isolated bezels. What's the difference between the C2 and the early M2?



Hi JCD

The body is the same but that's about it.
First up the early M2 with the NON shock-isolated bezel only came out in Natural HA not black they also had all the markings on the same side "cross-hair logo with Centurion under that" the other side was blank.
This cross-hair C2 has C2 Centurion on the other side.

*EDIT: Lets try and keep this thread on topic 
POST YOUR SUREFIRE COLLECTION!! and topics related to somebody's post*.

cheers


----------



## Norm

A number of post have been moved to create a new thread Trying to figure out how to replace a tailcap rubber boot.. The question should never have been asked in this thread it is totally of topic. - Norm


----------



## bigfoot

Here are my SF Outdoorsman models... E2L AA and two E1L's. 






http://flic.kr/p/evMmEa


----------



## jamesmtl514

A little something I picked up today.


----------



## Silgt

Nice find...it comes as a set?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luisma

Nice pick up James. The lights are yours the display you bought?


----------



## 880arm

jamesmtl514 said:


> A little something I picked up today.



Very nice! :twothumbs


----------



## jamesmtl514

Thanks! 
Yes, i already had those lights. I just picked up the display stand.


----------



## Rat

jamesmtl514 said:


> A little something I picked up today.




Sweet pick up very nice. 
You are one collector I know that needs as many stands and cabinets as you can get :thumbsup:

cheers


----------



## Tana

jamesmtl514 said:


> A little something I picked up today.





Rat said:


> Sweet pick up very nice.
> You are one collector I know that needs as many stands and cabinets as you can get :thumbsup:
> 
> cheers



You guys are awesome... :thumbsup:

Can't even imagine how I would feel each time I see huge collections both of you have... on stands and in cabinets...


----------



## jamesmtl514

Thanks for the love guys.
If you find any kind of surefire displays please let me know! 

Here's a little something I'm working on with Tana.
The ultimate SF EDC.
Perfect size, utility and scavenger format.





E1e, proto E1AA, L1, E2E.

More comfortable than an E1e, not as bulky as the L1 and more comfortable... Well i love the E2E, so i can't really say anything bad other than it's a little costly to feed as an EDC. The E1AA will fix that.

Ps. I had to Dremel the LX2 clip for it to fit. But i think it's a perfect match for this light.


Before...





After.....
To be continued.....:devil:


----------



## JCD

Here's mine:









Higher res pics:
Surefire 1 LG
Surefire 2 LG


----------



## 880arm

jamesmtl514 said:


> Here's a little something I'm working on with Tana.
> The ultimate SF EDC.
> Perfect size, utility and scavenger format.



Cool. So what body is that on your prototype?



JCD said:


> Here's mine:



That's a nice looking line-up you have there. All in such great condition. :thumbsup:


----------



## JCD

880arm said:


> That's a nice looking line-up you have there. All in such great condition. :thumbsup:



Thanks! Some are in great condition, some are users. It's hard to see the details in an 800 pixel wide family shot!


----------



## Norm

JCD said:


> It's hard to see the details in an 800 pixel wide family shot!


There's no reason why that "800 pixel wide family shot! " can't link to a much larger image.

Edit: which in fact it does. 

Norm


----------



## JCD

C-series:





P-series:




Z-series:




Two stage twisties:


----------



## Tana

jamesmtl514 said:


> Thanks for the love guys.
> If you find any kind of surefire displays please let me know!
> 
> Here's a little something I'm working on with Tana.
> The ultimate SF EDC.
> Perfect size, utility and scavenger format.
> 
> E1e, proto E1AA, L1, E2E.
> 
> More comfortable than an E1e, not as bulky as the L1 and more comfortable... Well i love the E2E, so i can't really say anything bad other than it's a little costly to feed as an EDC. The E1AA will fix that.
> 
> Ps. I had to Dremel the LX2 clip for it to fit. But i think it's a perfect match for this light.
> 
> 
> Before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After.....
> To be continued.....:devil:



Oh, that's what you had in mind... that thing looks AWESOME... even the clip is the right size, great for deep pocket carry... duuude... That is going to be a blast on 1xAA cell and Nichia219 LEDs...


----------



## Ethen

wait。。。


----------



## Redhat703

My Surefires:





E-series: LX2, L4, A2, E2L, E2D LED, E2D, Scout




boxed E2E



M3, C3, M2, C2, C2




still in box C2




6P, 6P, 6P, 6PL, G2L




U2, U2, U2, 6PX


----------



## JCD

Very nice, Redhat703! What color are the LEDs in your A2?


----------



## Redhat703

JCD said:


> Very nice, Redhat703! What color are the LEDs in your A2?


The LEDs are red.

Thx!


----------



## Tana

Redhat703 said:


> My Surefires:
> 
> E-series: LX2, L4, A2, E2L, E2D LED, E2D, Scout
> 
> boxed E2E
> 
> M3, C3, M2, C2, C2
> 
> still in box C2
> 
> 6P, 6P, 6P, 6PL, G2L
> 
> U2, U2, U2, 6PX




Great collection there... :thumbsup:


----------



## Redhat703

Tana said:


> Great collection there... :thumbsup:



Thanks Tana:thumbsup:


----------



## bound

SureFire 12B CS


----------



## bound

jamesmtl514 said:


> A little something I picked up today.





jamesmtl514 said:


> Thanks for the love guys.
> If you find any kind of surefire displays please let me know!
> 
> Here's a little something I'm working on with Tana.
> The ultimate SF EDC.
> Perfect size, utility and scavenger format.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E1e, proto E1AA, L1, E2E.
> 
> More comfortable than an E1e, not as bulky as the L1 and more comfortable... Well i love the E2E, so i can't really say anything bad other than it's a little costly to feed as an EDC. The E1AA will fix that.
> 
> Ps. I had to Dremel the LX2 clip for it to fit. But i think it's a perfect match for this light.
> 
> 
> Before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After.....
> To be continued.....:devil:



Pretty!
Expect ......
After ............:devil:


----------



## jamesmtl514

WoW! A NIB hurricane light! 
Very nice score!


----------



## Eric242

I just pulled this one out of my mailbox  Just an 8 digits lower serial# than the one kamote-fries posted a few weeks ago. Coincidence.......


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very nice!


----------



## Xacto

Eric242 said:


> I just pulled this one out of my mailbox  Just an 8 digits lower serial# than the one kamote-fries posted a few weeks ago. Coincidence.......



Funny where those auctions sometimes end up. I stopped bidding at 24,55 Euro.... ;-)

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Rat

Great score Eric :thumbsup: CPF now has three black C2 cross-hair lights with members. 
*Kestrel....*A03405*
Eric242*...A03083
*Rat*.........A03091

Yes I traded *kamote-fries* my JETBeam collection for his C2. 
It looks much better in real life than it does in his picture. I was very surprised when it turned up not many of those marks that show up under the flash show up at all.
It now has the correct bezel on it and a mint tailcap of the same era.It looks much better now than it did in that picture. I will try and take some new pictures soon.

You should add your pic to the C2 thread http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...s-official-I-m-a-C2-HA-addict-*part-2*/page31





Xacto said:


> Funny where those auctions sometimes end up. I stopped bidding at 24,55 Euro.... ;-)
> Cheers
> Thorsten



So don't leave us hanging what did it end up going for ? That's if you do not mind letting us know Eric ?

:wave:


----------



## Eric242

Xacto said:


> Funny where those auctions sometimes end up. I stopped bidding at 24,55 Euro.... ;-)


I couldn´t let it fall into the wrong hands ....and it was a rather reasonable price to pay to get crosshair logo.



Rat said:


> So don't leave us hanging what did it end up going for ? That's if you do not mind letting us know Eric ?


Not that much. It´s a user, sure (looks a bit worse than it actually is in my picture).

Eric


----------



## jamie.91

Some new acquisitions


----------



## Kestrel

Eric242 said:


> I just pulled this one out of my mailbox  Just an 8 digits lower serial# than the one kamote-fries posted a few weeks ago. Coincidence.......





Rat said:


> Great score Eric :thumbsup: CPF now has three black C2 cross-hair lights with members.
> *Kestrel....*A03405*
> Eric242*...A03083
> *Rat*.........A03091


Wow, that # 3083 is a dead-ringer for my # 3405, condition and all. Very nice.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Hugh...... (jaws theme playing)..:devil:

Here's a new arrival for me 
BIG thanks 





Also 











And last but not least a group of some E1 series lights.


----------



## Rat

jamesmtl514 said:


> Hugh...... (jaws theme playing)..:devil:
> 
> Here's a new arrival for me
> BIG thanks



WOW Congratulations James Surefire 6 looks like a NIB just the way I like them. You are so lucky :thumbsup: 

I only wish one day I will find one 

Now stop teasing us and show us whats in the box :twothumbs

:wave:


----------



## jamesmtl514

Thanks will, you've acquired so many beautiful lights lately as well.
If you find more defenders let me know! 





6 on left 6P right.
The knurling is much more pronounced on the 6.


----------



## Xacto

Although a pretty standard 6P, it is my first one with the tailcap with the screw rather then the rivet.


Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Rat

Xacto said:


> Although a pretty standard 6P, it is my first one with the tailcap with the screw rather then the rivet.
> Cheers
> Thorsten



A standard 6P yes but still a very nice early one at that. The flat sides lexon clip in lens & that early tail cap very nice. Looks like its in good condition :thumbsup:

I call dibs on it if you ever want to part with it :naughty: 

Getting slow James :devil:


:wave:


----------



## cland72

jamesmtl514 said:


> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/06/29/huma5y9u.jpg



Love the one on top w/ the turbo head and SW01


----------



## Helmut.G

Eric242 said:


> I couldn´t let it fall into the wrong hands


those weren't wrong hands, they were mine 



Eric242 said:


> Not that much, just 59.- Euro + 4,50 Euro shipping => 63,50 Euro total.


but yeah, as a student I didn't want to go higher than 62.5€.

very glad to see it went to a fellow CPFer who is willing to share some pics, congratulations 




Eric242 said:


> [...] but it´s still the cheapest C2 I ever bought (I have 12 now and sold 5 additional C2 though the last the years).


there was a HA one recently that ended up at 32€ shipped


----------



## Xacto

Helmut.G said:


> there was a HA one recently that ended up at 32€ shipped


the one without the clip?

Seems like the three of us have the same preferences. Did one of you get the C2 with the Malkoff dropin? 

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Helmut.G

Xacto said:


> the one without the clip?


yes, that one.


----------



## Eric242

Xacto said:


> the one without the clip?
> 
> Seems like the three of us have the same preferences. Did one of you get the C2 with the Malkoff dropin?
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten


Well, I´m afraid that one ended up with me as well 

Eric


----------



## jamesmtl514

After a roughly 3 month wait, these finally arrived. (no fault to seller) HUGE thanks, btw! 






Additionally, i got these little guys.





Please forgive photo quality, from phone early in the morning.


----------



## 880arm

Wow, 2 of the 30 year anniversary sets and 2 Winelights. That's some awesome stuff James.


----------



## Rat

jamesmtl514 said:


> After a roughly 3 month wait, these finally arrived. (no fault to seller) HUGE thanks, btw!
> 
> Additionally, i got these little guys.
> 
> Please forgive photo quality, from phone early in the morning.





Sweet lights congratulations. Now crack them open. You can leave one 30 year anniversary sealed :naughty:


:wave:


----------



## Meganoggin

Nice scores, James. Congratulations!


----------



## bound

jamesmtl514 said:


> After a roughly 3 month wait, these finally arrived. (no fault to seller) HUGE thanks, btw!
> 
> 
> Additionally, i got these little guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive photo quality, from phone early in the morning.


Hi Jamese,
Two cups beautiful of red wine!
:twothumbs


----------



## kamote-fries

Eric242 said:


> I just pulled this one out of my mailbox  Just an 8 digits lower serial# than the one kamote-fries posted a few weeks ago. Coincidence.......



What a coincidence indeed and good catch! 

*Rat* offered me a deal I couldn't resist. My C2 is in better hands now!


----------



## Rat

kamote-fries said:


> What a coincidence indeed and good catch!
> 
> *Rat* offered me a deal I couldn't resist. My C2 is in better hands now!




I am enjoying it very much I must say. So thank you for the trade. I will get some new pics of it soon as I now have the correct bezel and tail cap on it of that era.


:wave:


----------



## välineurheilija

Here is my humble collection.all users.
From the right:
-6P Led (stock).
-6P original with Mclicky and Solarforce 1 mode P4 warm dropin.
-SC1.
-Kroma nonmilspec.
-G2(stock).
-G2X Pro(stock).


Sent from a mobile telephone


----------



## cland72

välineurheilija said:


> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/07/12/by7e3e9y.jpg
> Here is my humble collection.all users.
> From the right:
> -6P Led (stock).
> -6P original with Mclicky and Solarforce 1 mode P4 warm dropin.
> -SC1.
> -Kroma nonmilspec.
> -G2(stock).
> -G2X Pro(stock).
> 
> 
> Sent from a mobile telephone



Solid collection! Try moving the drop in from the 6PLED to the G2, and get a Malkoff drop in for your 6PLED. You'll love them.


----------



## välineurheilija

cland72 said:


> Solid collection! Try moving the drop in from the 6PLED to the G2, and get a Malkoff drop in for your 6PLED. You'll love them.


Thanks but i like to keep that 6PL and G2 stock  i do plan on a Malkoff for that original 6P.


----------



## Rat

*Coming soon!* To a thread near you.

Rat's un-boxing video N0:2

Rumour has it this video is of a whole box being unpacked that's just came in from the US with plenty of sweet Surefire stuff in it.

:wave:


----------



## 880arm

Rat said:


> *Coming soon!* To a thread near you.
> 
> Rat's un-boxing video N0:2
> 
> Rumour has it this video is of a whole box being unpacked that's just came in from the US with plenty of sweet Surefire stuff in it.
> 
> :wave:


----------



## Rat

880arm said:


>




LOL Go the popcorn



Welcome to a Rat’s production.
There were a few Old school NIB Surefire lights in this lot just the way I like them :twothumbs

Enjoy Have you sound on. 

Whats your favorite ? I know mine as I been after one from the start will disclose later 




E2d NIB
U2 Flat sided version (was inside the Gen 1 A2 box for packing reasons)
6BL1 Baton light (forgot to show you but same as the 3BL just longer)
E1 GM still sealed
9P round NIB (with the other 9P bezel on it) 
9P Gen2 flat sides no patent number NIB (with round 9P bezel now have been put right)
9P Gen2 flat sides with patent number NIB
E1e-HA (3 flat version) NIB
D2 NIB
D3 Guardian cross-hair NIB
3P Green NIB
E1e-HA (3 flat version) NIB
3BL Baton Light mint
E2 Executive HA cross-hair mint
KL3 finned HA Red was meant to be BLK got mixed up somehow
KL1 HA ribbed Red
KL1 HA ribbed Green
Executive real old school E1 crosshair mint
KL3 BLK tapper adapter A00666
In the bottom of the box I did not open was
E1e bezels & tails BLK mint x4
L1 Gen 1Green mint
A2 Gen1 Red NIB (U2 was in its box)


:wave:

EDIT List of gear in the box


----------



## 880arm

Awesome Rat, just simply awesome. :bow: 

When you decide to open your own SureFire museum, let me know. I want to be the first in line. 

Now I need to go take a cold shower.


----------



## cubebike

Rat! That's amazing video ! Congratulation


----------



## Tana

AWESOME STUFF !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I have three favorites... two E1e-HA and E2d...


----------



## archimedes

Rat said:


> ....
> Whats your favorite ? I know mine as I been after one from the start will disclose later
> 
> ....3P Green NIB....



Here's my guess/choice


----------



## Rat

Cheers guys.



Tana said:


> AWESOME STUFF !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I have three favorites... two E1e-HA and E2d...


 
You are an E series fanatic that’s for sure :thumbsup:





archimedes said:


> Here's my guess/choice



This is a cool light but not my favorite out of them. Do you know anything about that 3P ? It’s got an eagle logo with a serial number on the other side ?


----------



## archimedes

Rat said:


> ....This is a cool light but not my favorite out of them. Do you know anything about that 3P ? It’s got an eagle logo with a serial number on the other side ?



I can't view the video for some reason 

Could you post up a photo of the logo?


----------



## Rat

archimedes said:


> I can't view the video for some reason
> 
> Could you post up a photo of the logo?



Try this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCpinmAKS6g
I will take a pic when I can. It is very nice 100% mint


----------



## Eric242

It appears every few years when I hit about 70 lights or more I get a glimps of my senses back and reduce my collection quite a bit (before it goes off again into another direction). When I started in mid 2006 I got hooked by a Surefire E2D and an Orb Raw NS as my first good lights. Didn´t take long and I was into custom lights. In 2009 I sold quite a few lights and reduced my collection from 77 to only 19 lights. Then I got into lego builts and Surefires and...well it was almost 70 lights again this years so I sold 29 Surefires within the last three month. This is what I´m left with now and what I´ll keep when it comes to Surefire (well, there´s two more but the stock M3 and E2-HA need to go as well and are already tucked away):

13 C2-HA (one still in package), a C2-BK (Crosshair), a L5, a Fury (with Oveready Tailcapshroud & SS-Clip), a E1E-HA (TripLED by Tana), a KT1 lego and a M3 lego:

















and the Centurions alone:






I´ll guess I´ll see what the next few years will bring.......although I have no idea what might come after customs, legos, surefires......

Eric


----------



## Monocrom

Yeah, those lego SureFires can be horribly addicting.


----------



## archimedes

Eric242 said:


> ....13 C2-HA....



 ... :twothumbs


----------



## bound

Eric242 said:


> It appears every few years when I hit about 70 lights or more I get a glimps of my senses back and reduce my collection quite a bit (before it goes off again into another direction). When I started in mid 2006 I got hooked by a Surefire E2D and an Orb Raw NS as my first good lights. Didn´t take long and I was into custom lights. In 2009 I sold quite a few lights and reduced my collection from 77 to only 19 lights. Then I got into lego builts and Surefires and...well it was almost 70 lights again this years so I sold 29 Surefires within the last three month. This is what I´m left with now and what I´ll keep when it comes to Surefire (well, there´s two more but the stock M3 and E2-HA need to go as well and are already tucked away):
> 
> 13 C2-HA (one still in package), a C2-BK (Crosshair), a L5, a Fury (with Oveready Tailcapshroud & SS-Clip), a E1E-HA (TripLED by Tana), a KT1 lego and a M3 lego:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Centurions alone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I´ll guess I´ll see what the next few years will bring.......although I have no idea what might come after customs, legos, surefires......
> 
> Eric


Hi Eric,
I love your C2-BK!!!:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## cubebike

Just received it! Although not rare, I am very happy chappy.


----------



## Rat

cubebike said:


> Just received it! Although not rare, I am very happy chappy.




Very nice good score :thumbsup: *NIB* just the way I like them :naughty:

I would call it rare you do not see many NIB E1 GM theses days. 
I have this light on my wish list.

:wave:


----------



## jamie.91

My collection is slowly growing 






I find the SW02 incredibly hard to use, I literally can't operate it with my left hand is the z49 the exact same ? I really wanted one for the 9P with a M2 BK but if its anything like the SW02 I'll not bother, I've been spoiled by soft press mcclickys haha


----------



## välineurheilija

I have a Z49 and its nothing like a softpress Mclicky but i can still use it with both hands  i dont have any experience in the SW02.


----------



## el_Pablo

jamie.91 said:


> My collection is slowly growing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find the SW02 incredibly hard to use, I literally can't operate it with my left hand is the z49 the exact same ? I really wanted one for the 9P with a M2 BK but if its anything like the SW02 I'll not bother, I've been spoiled by soft press mcclickys haha



I have both, they share the same internals, to me they need the same force to operate.

If you don't like your SW02, let me know, I will find a usage for it


----------



## jamie.91

I may consider! I would trade it for a Z49 also  

I might as well give the Z49 a chance as its not as bulky I may get a better purchase, who knows

In my experience I've found anything is worth a try 

Also, had anyone ever modded the SW02 to act as a skinny SW01 ?


----------



## bound

6P-PH


----------



## bound

cubebike said:


> Just received it! Although not rare, I am very happy chappy.



Hi cubebike,
Really nice little guy (E1)!!!

Brian


----------



## sween1911

Rat, your video is hysterical. Perfect song for old-school Surefires!


----------



## Rat

sween1911 said:


> Rat, your video is hysterical. Perfect song for old-school Surefires!



I was wondering when someone was going to comment on my song choice “when you go black you never go back” lol
I like* Gin Wigmore* her two albums are great.


:wave:


----------



## Incoherent

Hi. I've been a long time lurker. I thought I'd post my old carry light. Back in the late nineties when the C2 first came out, it was sold and labeled as an "M2" in the packaging. I've carried this light for the better part of 15 plus years. The finish is worn down to aluminum and the tailcap is polished gloss from repeated draws from its leather pouch. It has since been updated with a Malkoff lamp assembly. 




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tobrien

Incoherent said:


> Hi. I've been a long time lurker. I thought I'd post my old carry light. Back in the late nineties when the C2 first came out, it was sold and labeled as an "M2" in the packaging. I've carried this light for the better part of 15 plus years. The finish is worn down to aluminum and the tailcap is polished gloss from repeated draws from its leather pouch. It has since been updated with a Malkoff lamp assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



you know what? I'm not gonna lie, that looks *AWESOME* worn down to the aluminum. Do you carry it on patrol if you're military or LEO? I really do think that's _the_ perfect look for this light, especially given the old markings/logo stuff. do you mind if I save those two pics?


----------



## Kestrel

Incoherent said:


> Hi. I've been a long time lurker. I thought I'd post my old carry light. Back in the late nineties when the C2 first came out, it was sold and labeled as an "M2" in the packaging. I've carried this light for the better part of 15 plus years. The finish is worn down to aluminum and the tailcap is polished gloss from repeated draws from its leather pouch. It has since been updated with a Malkoff lamp assembly.


Very nice light - great pics for the classic Show your beat up light thread. 
Best regards,


----------



## Incoherent

tobrien said:


> you know what? I'm not gonna lie, that looks *AWESOME* worn down to the aluminum. Do you carry it on patrol if you're military or LEO? I really do think that's _the_ perfect look for this light, especially given the old markings/logo stuff. do you mind if I save those two pics?



Thank you for your kind words. I'm not MIL/LE, just a regular CCW holder. Yes, please go ahead and save the photos.


----------



## tobrien

Incoherent said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I'm not MIL/LE, just a regular CCW holder. Yes, please go ahead and save the photos.



no problem man! gotcha and I have saved them. I appreciate it!


----------



## bbrins

My meager collection, six 6P's.

Lower left is my EDC.


----------



## tobrien

bbrins said:


> My meager collection, six 6P's.
> 
> Lower left is my EDC.
> http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h176/JoeSchlubb/Lights/IMG_3568b.jpg[/IG][/QUOTE]
> that's not what I call meager. I call that a [B]strong[/B] 6P collection. Nice stuff man!


----------



## cland72

M6, U2, C2-HA, C2-HA, C3-BK, C2-BK, 6PLED Defender, 6P, G2-YL


----------



## Cerealand

That's a neat very light HA-C2. Most of the Natural C2s that I have seen have darker Ano.


----------



## MBentz

Back row, left to right: M3T, E1E, G2, 2x A2 Aviators w/ green LEDs, 6P, 9P, C3, C2 w/ KT1
Front row, left to right, all NIB: C3-BK, E2E-HA, C2L-HA

Modest, but growing.


----------



## Chechen

Ok so here are my light pics. Most being surefire and a few that are not.... hope thats ok in this thread still. Hopefully the pics are proper size and all. They all read 800X601 so I believe thats withing limits here.

Here are my M Series Lights as well as my L5: (Yes my M6 is a crosshairs one)





Some E Series Lights, along with L1 Blue and A2 Green, as well as My Kroma:





My 6V and 9V Grouping:





Weapon Lights and my Helmet Light:





And Some Misc Others I have:





Couple 6V Lights Ive Mounted on my M4's:





G2 on my AK as well as My stylus pro (Forgot to put in with my Misc. Grouping):





So yeah thats about the meat of it ATM. Ive some MagLight pics as well but I don't see a specific thread around for Maglight Pics. Perhaps I haven't looked hard enough. Its whatever. If people are interested then I can Post more.

Questions/Comments?

Enjoy and Cheers!:thumbsup:


----------



## tobrien

Chechen said:


> Ok so here are my light pics. Most being surefire and a few that are not.... hope thats ok in this thread still. Hopefully the pics are proper size and all. They all read 800X601 so I believe thats withing limits here.
> 
> Here are my M Series Lights as well as my L5: (Yes my M6 is a crosshairs one)
> [IG]http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q78/White-Paw/CPF%20Uploads/MelliniumSeries.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Some E Series Lights, along with L1 Blue and A2 Green, as well as My Kroma:
> [IM]http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q78/White-Paw/CPF%20Uploads/ESeries.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> My 6V and 9V Grouping:
> [IG]http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q78/White-Paw/CPF%20Uploads/6Vand9V.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Weapon Lights and my Helmet Light:
> [IG]http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q78/White-Paw/CPF%20Uploads/WeaponLights.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> And Some Misc Others I have:
> [IG]http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q78/White-Paw/CPF%20Uploads/Others.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Couple 6V Lights Ive Mounted on my M4's:
> [IG]http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q78/White-Paw/CPF%20Uploads/M4lights.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> G2 on my AK as well as My stylus pro (Forgot to put in with my Misc. Grouping):
> [IM]http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q78/White-Paw/CPF%20Uploads/AkandStylusPro.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> So yeah thats about the meat of it ATM. Ive some MagLight pics as well but I don't see a specific thread around for Maglight Pics. Perhaps I haven't looked hard enough. Its whatever. If people are interested then I can Post more.
> 
> Questions/Comments?
> 
> Enjoy and Cheers!:thumbsup:



dude that's an awesome collection, nice!


----------



## Chechen

tobrien said:


> dude that's an awesome collection, nice!




Hey thanks a lot! Its a modest collection that I am slowly adding to it.


----------



## 880arm

I recently took a photo of a few new additions alongside some of my old stand-by's (click image for 1920x1080 version):





I liked it so much I made it into my wallpaper :thumbsup:


----------



## tobrien

Chechen said:


> Hey thanks a lot! Its a modest collection that I am slowly adding to it.



more than modest, it's spectacular


----------



## Chechen

880arm said:


> I recently took a photo of a few new additions alongside some of my old stand-by's (click image for 1920x1080 version):
> 
> I liked it so much I made it into my wallpaper :thumbsup:



I really want one of those E2D Ultra's next^^


----------



## Chechen

tobrien said:


> more than modest, it's spectacular



Thanks! I'm slowly adding to the bunch


----------



## MBentz

I've added a few lights since the last photo was taken.







E1E, 1L, E2E, C2L, A2, A2, M3, M3T, C3, 9P, C2, 6P, Z2L, Z2, G2

I have a brand new M4 arriving Friday. Looks like a need a couple more black SureFires to even it out. Hmmmm...

Not shown are two KT1-BKs, one of which hasn't been opened, and two C3-BKs which are both unopened as well.


----------



## bound

Surefire Gift Set A娜娜：


----------



## 880arm

Very nice bound. I always look forward to seeing what treasure you will post next!


----------



## jamesmtl514

The presidential! Great find. Thanks for sharing! 

WTB: anything, and everything SUREFIRE


----------



## bound

880arm said:


> Very nice bound. I always look forward to seeing what treasure you will post next!





jamesmtl514 said:


> The presidential! Great find. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> WTB: anything, and everything SUREFIRE



Thanks 880arm and James！
Here,I want to share you with my happy.
Brian


----------



## jamie.91

Those are awesome! I wouldn't mind cell storage like that


----------



## Rat

Hey Brain very nice :thumbsup:

You can show us your happy anytime we love seeing it :thumbsup:

thanks for sharing

PS: I have a BIG SF score on its way to share with you all soon.


----------



## bound

jamie.91 said:


> Those are awesome! I wouldn't mind cell storage like that


Hi jamie,
Thank you for your appreciation!
^ _ ^



Rat said:


> Hey Brain very nice :thumbsup:
> 
> You can show us your happy anytime we love seeing it :thumbsup:
> 
> thanks for sharing
> 
> PS: I have a BIG SF score on its way to share with you all soon.


Hi Rat,
Thank you！
I also look forward to your great new discovery.:twothumbs


----------



## bound

Monster















6Px-pro-911





E2L















E2D-BK-NRA










E1e-TW4





E1e-Ti-PRT


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

E1e-Ti-PRT for the win!! I would love to have one of those!!

obi


----------



## cubebike

Bound! Thanks for sharing all your goodies ! Very nice score of the E1e Ti. Any information on the E1e Ti?! 
很好的東西呵！恭喜


----------



## bound

Obijuan Kenobe said:


> E1e-Ti-PRT for the win!! I would love to have one of those!!
> 
> obi


:naughty:



cubebike said:


> Bound! Thanks for sharing all your goodies ! Very nice score of the E1e Ti. Any information on the E1e Ti?!
> 很好的東西呵！恭喜


Ha ha ha Thank you!
The E1e-Ti is my friend produced and gave me a gift, very delicate! 
Tail has a tritium tubes, night will easily find it. Use it as ideal for portable lighting. It is Nichia 219 LED, 3 stalls + Strobe + SOS.It use 16340.口哨：
呵呵呵，谢谢您！
这个E1e-Ti是我朋友制作并送给我的礼物，非常精致！尾部有一个氚管，夜间会很容易找到它。使用它作为随身照明非常适合。它是日亚219的LED，3个档位+爆闪+SOS。


----------



## Rat

More Brain happiness thank you :thumbsup:

Monster & PK KX2 love it :bow:
I was talking with PK yesterday very nice man.

cheers


----------



## Silgt

Nice neutral Pineapple body...I've been looking for one of these :thumbsup:

Your friend have very good machining skills...the titanium E1 is very well done...and I believe he called this the "Turbo Head" :huh:


----------



## MBentz

My latest addition to my small SureFire family. Not nearly as cool as some of the lights above though.


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> More Brain happiness thank you :thumbsup:
> 
> Monster & PK KX2 love it :bow:
> I was talking with PK yesterday very nice man.
> 
> cheers


Hi Rat, PK is a great designer!I adore him very much, look forward to see him!
Cheers



Silgt said:


> Nice neutral Pineapple body...I've been looking for one of these :thumbsup:
> 
> Your friend have very good machining skills...the titanium E1 is very well done...and I believe he called this the "Turbo Head" :huh:


Hello Silgt, Posts: 1000!!!
Ha, ha, ha.
Thank you for your view and comments.
The titanium E1 processing is very good indeed, use is also very good!


----------



## Silgt

Oh haha...didn't realised it as Tapatalk don't show the post count.

I have seen this E-turbohead in a machine shop some months ago, but it was mated to a different e-series body, not sure if it's the same one tho as it has almost exact design. I was told the beam is very nice, as it should be...congrats you have a keeper!


----------



## bound

Silgt said:


> Oh haha...didn't realised it as Tapatalk don't show the post count.
> 
> I have seen this E-turbohead in a machine shop some months ago, but it was mated to a different e-series body, not sure if it's the same one tho as it has almost exact design. I was told the beam is very nice, as it should be...congrats you have a keeper!


Hi Silgt,
My E1-Ti was my friend gave it to me about three years ago, has been treasured!口哨：


----------



## Rat

MBentz said:


> My latest addition to my small SureFire family. Not nearly as cool as some of the lights above though.



Cool 6P NIB just the way I like them :thumbsup: It even still has the old batteries good find keep them coming. You seem the have the dreaded SF bug so I am sure there will be plenty more for you to show us in the future :devil:

:wave:


----------



## Blackbird13

I've been working on this for a limitless while now its starting to come together, there are still many that I would love to have. U guys got some awesome looking lights I especially like the Pk signed stuff very personal. I would also love to just chat with the legend . It's going to bey goal to get a Pk light myself .


----------



## luisma

Blackbird very very nice setup. Congratulations on all your lights and the great display setup. 

Luis


----------



## bound

Hi Blackbird,
Very nice,beautiful collection!:thumbsup:
Brian


----------



## Blackbird13

Thanks for the compliments guys I'm still trying to fill it with some more of the older and more rare sf . They are just so hard to come by, but ill keep looking thanks again


----------



## Half-Bear




----------



## jwblack911

love the el2  hopefully ill find one at the local torch shop soon


----------



## jamie.91

Was part of my collection lol, now it belongs to my GF her first surefire and maybe not the last?

I'm also under orders to acquire a pink switch boot for her lol, as far as I know there only oveready that stock them?


----------



## Blackbird13

That cool my wife snagged one out of my case to carry in her purse . I guess she wasn't going to wait for me to give one up. I'm not sure if there the only one but there the only one I really ever see


----------



## jamie.91

Haha what did she take? Something nice ?


----------



## Blackbird13

jamie.91 said:


> Haha what did she take? Something nice ?


First she took the L5 luma now she's got my old A2 , it's cool that's what their there for. Maybe ill get some cool beam shots this weekend in some caverns were I live


----------



## Hidebo

E1, E1E, C2, E1L, 6P


----------



## tobrien

here's my current collection of Surefire lights, hopefully it'll one day include an M4 and an M6... I hope :

*1. everything:*




_link to unresized version_
*2. the M-series stuff:*




*3. The C-series lights (I apologize the C3 has an M-bezel on it for C-series purists):*




*4. the 6P lights:*




*5. The G2Z lights:*




*6. The miscellaneous lights (sorry for the M1 being so pushy, the M-series is always trying to steal the limelight from 'lesser' models )*




*7. my work-in-progress Grail light. I just need to change it to an M2 size Cryos bezel (instead of the Z44 Cryos) and put in a single level triple XP-E2 P60 and I'll be set!!*






I'm really quite please with my current Surefire collection. I've fine-tuned it over the years and it will hopefully, _one day_, have an E1e (lowest priority for me), M4, EB1, and an M6 too later down the road!

the M1 pictured in my collection will hopefully be sent to Milky at some point for customizing 

edit: the cousins _not pictured_ (tailcaps and extenders) were too lazy to make the reunion :/


----------



## jamesmtl514

Nice lights! 
Keep the photos coming guys! 

WTB: anything, and everything SUREFIRE


----------



## Eric242

Thanks to el_Pablo I am now actually using this 6R-PH for the first time in years (personaly I never used it at all but the previous owner/s did). I was just curious how the red square cut o-ring Pablo is selling fit´s on the glossy type II finish and really liked it. An Oveready triple went into it´s head, left a small gap which was filled with another red o-ring I had. The red accents on both ends looks really good in my mind. Now it´s going to be a user. I´ll probably try to bore it for 18650/18350.











And an almost mint crosshair M2 centurion:


----------



## el_Pablo

Thanks for the kind words Eric, I'm totally jealous of your early C2... found on German craigslist?


----------



## Eric242

Actually that´s an eBay score again...... got really lucky this year with a crosshairs C2-BK a while ago and this early crosshairs M2 now.

Eric


----------



## RIX TUX

SUREFIRES and some extras




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bound

E2-HA


----------



## RIX TUX

One that I changed the bezel on



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tobrien

RIX TUX said:


> One that I changed the bezel on
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


now _that_ looks good!


----------



## bound

Surefire Z3


----------



## bound

3inch Turbo Series Astigmatism lens
*However, very sorry, I do not know whether it Surefire production, I hope someone can answer this question.
*
















Thanks!


----------



## cland72

bound said:


> Surefire Z3
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7406/10322843116_0694a6ff85_c.jpg
> 
> http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3834/10322825955_9e3316aae3_c.jpg



Very cool! I love the look of the Z3.

I owned a 9P that I sold (and regret selling), then recently I picked up a C3-BK and sold it because I didn't really care for the grip. I am meeting someone locally to purchase a Z3 tonight, and I'm hoping it makes me happy from an ergonomical standpoint. If not, I'll be hunting for a 9P


----------



## bound

cland72 said:


> Very cool! I love the look of the Z3.
> 
> I owned a 9P that I sold (and regret selling), then recently I picked up a C3-BK and sold it because I didn't really care for the grip. I am meeting someone locally to purchase a Z3 tonight, and I'm hoping it makes me happy from an ergonomical standpoint. If not, I'll be hunting for a 9P



Hello cland72,
The design of the Z3 is more advantageous to grip, it's tactical ring is also very good.
Brian


----------



## cland72

bound said:


> Hello cland72,
> The design of the Z3 is more advantageous to grip, it's tactical ring is also very good.
> Brian



You are correct. I picked it up last night, and besides a couple of nicks on the edge of the bezel, it is in excellent shape. I have a Z2, and this Z3 does give me a little more real estate to grip (the knurled portion just below the base of the bezel) so it does feel much more secure in my hand than the C3. Unfortunately it isn't the old crosshairs logo, but does have the older press-in lens type bezel, as well as a talicap with the round indention in the middle of the threads.

I think this one's a keeper!


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## Meganoggin

Nice collection, Gunter!


----------



## jamesmtl514

A shady character was spotted by my house, my display has been moved to a safe location. I took this picture before packing them up for the move.
This also reinforced my idea that i had too many of my lights on display. I just don't appreciate them as much when they're tucked away NIB.





Keep your collections safe ladies and gents.


----------



## Tana

jamesmtl514 said:


> A shady character was spotted by my house, my display has been moved to a safe location. I took this picture before packing them up for the move.
> This also reinforced my idea that i had too many of my lights on display. I just don't appreciate them as much when they're tucked away NIB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your collections safe ladies and gents.





I guess I have to make my collection group photo as soon as I'm back home... but Gunter's and this collection... wow..


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Awsome Collection!!! :wow:


----------



## luisma

jamesmtl514 said:


> A shady character was spotted by my house, my display has been moved to a safe location. I took this picture before packing them up for the move.
> This also reinforced my idea that i had too many of my lights on display. I just don't appreciate them as much when they're tucked away NIB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your collections safe ladies and gents.




James great collection Surefire lights and I see some SW01's too amoung the group. Very, Very Nice...

Luis


----------



## Blackbird13

jamesmtl514 said:


> A shady character was spotted by my house, my display has been moved to a safe location. I took this picture before packing them up for the move.
> This also reinforced my idea that i had too many of my lights on display. I just don't appreciate them as much when they're tucked away NIB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your collections safe ladies and gents.


I know the perfect safe house for some of your lights James,lol. Love the collection


----------



## Rat

jamesmtl514 said:


> A shady character was spotted by my house, my display has been moved to a safe location.



[FONT=&quot]Damn I told that fool to keep out of sight. What’s the world coming to these days you cannot even hire a good thief [/FONT]:devil:[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## bound

jamesmtl514 said:


> A shady character was spotted by my house, my display has been moved to a safe location. I took this picture before packing them up for the move.
> This also reinforced my idea that i had too many of my lights on display. I just don't appreciate them as much when they're tucked away NIB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your collections safe ladies and gents.


Hello James, 
I love your collection!
I think that these torches may be more willing to lay it, so they are more secure place, ha ha ha!
This is how I put them.
Brian


----------



## 880arm

Rat said:


> Damn I told that fool to keep out of sight. What’s the world coming to these days you cannot even hire a good thief :devil:



Sorry Rat, I didn't think he saw me. James, will you be leaving a forwarding address? :naughty:

Great looking collection. Lots of variety there.


----------



## Kauto

Unfortunatly I ownly currently own one Surefire at the moment; a E1E with Veleno LED dropin mod. I do have a A2L on the way in the mail though so I'm pretty pumped for that! :rock:


----------



## cland72

Kauto said:


> Unfortunatly I ownly currently own one Surefire at the moment; a E1E with Veleno LED dropin mod. I do have a A2L on the way in the mail though so I'm pretty pumped for that! :rock:



If you can only have one, the E1E/VD combo is a great one to have. I'm sure you'll enjoy the A2L.


----------



## Rat

*Hidden GEM*

I found a GEM of a C2 that I did not even know about. 
I purchased this C2 a few months back it had different text on it than the other C2 LED versions I had and it was cheap I paid $87.00 for it. This one had C2 LED above CENTURION the two I had have C2 LED CENTURION all in one line. 
When it turned up I open the box and it was a nice light real dark HA & in mint condition so in the display it went. 

James listed a low serial number C2 for sale the other day (which I cannot believe was still for sale last I looked). 
It got me thinking about my low C2 LED. I knew I had one in the thirties so I went to check A00031 it was. I checked the other one while I was looking *WOW* what a shock I got it was number A00005 and I never even knew all this time.












:wave:


----------



## luisma

*Re: Hidden GEM*

nice serial number William


----------



## autogiro

*Re: Hidden GEM*

Ok,
I thought the Scout was A00001 but I was mistaken, A00003
The D2 Defender is lower... It has no S/N 
(sorry for the dust, they don't get out much...)
Auto


----------



## Rat

*Re: Hidden GEM*



autogiro said:


> Ok,
> I thought the Scout was A00001 but I was mistaken, A00003
> The D2 Defender is lower... It has no S/N
> (sorry for the dust, they don't get out much...)
> Auto




Ok
Nice Scout A00003 pretty cool.
The D2 does not count sorry. On page 1599 of the CPF special rule book under paragraph 145 titled "Serial number competition" it clearly states the light needs some type of serial number to qualify :nana:
You can check with Greta on that if you do not believe me 

So after that get this into you my mint L2. :devil:







:wave:


----------



## jamie.91




----------



## bound

Poton King2's LED and bulb holder

*LED Output: 1000 lumens
*


----------



## greatscoot

My small SureFire collection (OK the one isn't an official SF) and I have Black 6P and G2X Pro missing from the family photo.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Great looking lights. The anniversary is a very fine piece.


----------



## greatscoot

jamesmtl514 said:


> Great looking lights. The anniversary is a very fine piece.



Thanks James. The E1B is one of my favorite lights and I think I may have gotten this one from you. I had Vinh mod this to a warm white and it is fantastic.


----------



## freddiking

Love the lights especially the huge collection up top. Awesome.


----------



## LightJunk

Currently my favourite 6P.






LJ


----------



## Mr.Freeze

brushed or blasted? or a sandstorm used sg? looks good!


----------



## LightJunk

Mr.Freeze said:


> brushed or blasted? or a sandstorm used sg? looks good!



Thanks. Bleached and sanded by hand. Overall 4 hours to achieve this finish.


----------



## chris_786

some crazy collections on here, thought I had a torch fetish until about 10 mins ago...


----------



## RI Chevy

Cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## tobrien

chris_786 said:


> some crazy collections on here, thought I had a torch fetish until about 10 mins ago...



hahah welcome aboard!


----------



## Blackbird13

bound said:


> Poton King2's LED and bulb holder
> 
> *LED Output: 1000 lumens very beautiful , are those the original bulb and led , holder
> *


----------



## tobrien

I'm quite happy with the anodizing match on three random natural HA parts


----------



## jamesmtl514

You got very lucky!


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice. That looks just as good as a complete factory light! Maybe even better.


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Hey *LJ* your 6P looks great! :goodjob:


----------



## tobrien

jamesmtl514 said:


> You got very lucky!





RI Chevy said:


> Nice. That looks just as good as a complete factory light! Maybe even better.



thank you both! luck of the (three) draws haha. I appreciate the kind words


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## RIX TUX

^^ S I C K ^^


----------



## Beretta1526

I don't see many of these posted...







.


----------



## 880arm

Beretta1526 said:


> I don't see many of these posted...



Nope you sure don't! Very nice lights :thumbsup:


----------



## Blackbird13

Beretta1526 said:


> I don't see many of these posted... Definetly not, I've been searching for that case for a while, very nice setup , awesome lights also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## RIX TUX

" I M P R O V E D "



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Beretta1526 said:


> I don't see many of these posted...



ugly lights! i take them all...:naughty:



never seen before, looks very good!


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very nice Beretta.
You just made everyone in thus thread jealous, well at least those who don't already own them.

If ever you let them go, please msg me.


----------



## think2x

I have reduced mine to these now.


----------



## cland72

think2x said:


> I have reduced mine to these now.



Solid collection.


----------



## Dioni

Here goes mine:




Surefire Collection por Dioni LT, no Flickr


Note 1: yeah, there are some items "not surefire" there. 
Note 2: Surefire INCAN!!!!! :devil:


----------



## RI Chevy

Wow. Very nice!


----------



## 880arm

Dioni said:


> Here goes mine:
> 
> Note 1: yeah, there are some items "not surefire" there.
> Note 2: Surefire INCAN!!!!! :devil:



That's some good stuff right there :thumbsup:


----------



## Chase5820

I just got my Surefire 6P in. Excellent build quality, nice incandescent light. I also added a Solarforce xml l2 U2 3 mode drop in to it, and wow that is super bright! I'm also a newb to flashlights!


----------



## cland72

Chase5820 said:


> I just got my Surefire 6P in. Excellent build quality, nice incandescent light. I also added a Solarforce xml l2 U2 3 mode drop in to it, and wow that is super bright! I'm also a newb to flashlights!



That's an excellent start! Check out Malkoff Devices. I'll apologize in advance to your wallet...


----------



## Superdave

This is most of what I have, excuse the knives... lol


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very nice collection!


----------



## Mr.Freeze

My little storage:






I just need more space!:devil:


----------



## Eric242

Looking at the business ends of the e-series, you kept Tana really busy 

Eric


----------



## 880arm

Mr.Freeze said:


> My little storage:
> 
> I just need more space!:devil:



Great stuff. All of them are nice but your collection of E-series lights is probably the finest I have seen.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RI Chevy

WOW. Some heavy stuff there!


----------



## Rat

Mr.Freeze said:


> My little storage:
> 
> I just need more space!:devil:



Very Nice so many E triples and I still do not have one  I must get myself one soon.

Trust me you will always not have enough room :devil:

Did your new E1E BLK turn up yet ?


:wave:


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Rat said:


> Very Nice so many E triples and I still do not have one  I must get myself one soon.
> 
> Trust me you will always not have enough room :devil:
> 
> Did your new E1E BLK turn up yet ?



Hi Wiliam!

Not arrived until know... I wait every day for it!
What's about the Leupold?


:wave:[/QUOTE]


----------



## moshow9

Lots of wonderful lights in this thread! Here is a photo of my slowly growing Surefire collection:


----------



## el_Pablo

Sunny winter day here!

Time for pictures:


----------



## Mr.Freeze

very nice collection! :twothumbs


----------



## tobrien

jesus, el pablo. you sure know how to show off a nice collection! 

how come those A2 Aviators only have a single LED on?


----------



## el_Pablo

Thanks Tobrien, 

Those A2 Have a multimode led ring, you can switch lots of option by clicking the tailcap, intensity, wich group of led, etc.. (Calipsoii led ring, there is a dedicated review on the incandescence sub-forum)

I think that they are the Surefire I use the most (one of them is a user).


----------



## jamie.91

Photography skills = 0


----------



## Mr.Freeze

nice, jamie!

the second from the right, wich kind of body is that?


----------



## jamie.91

Mr.Freeze said:


> nice, jamie!
> 
> the second from the right, wich kind of body is that?



Thanks  I Believe it to be an old L60 body, the threads are real short so the ronac tailcap only screws on half a turn or more:/


----------



## Monsieur

So many great things here

Only two for me for now ...

6P with a few tweaks






And this little bad boy


----------



## Meganoggin

Hi Nico :wave:

Nice lights (and sweater). Try and grab one of the molle adapters or the ball cap mount for the helmet light, makes it much more useable.


----------



## jamie.91

Forgot this one in the pic I posted last!


----------



## 1pt21

I MUST acquire one of those red delrin tailcap shrouds!!!

Please tell me they are available somewhere?!?

I too have many A2's, from stock, to strion kits with multi-mode rings just as yours and hate having to try 5 of them until I find the one I want to use. The red will differentiate the one I usually go for from the rest much easier then my other methods haha.

PLEASE help me out here, I've never seen them in colors before.....

--Paul




el_Pablo said:


>


----------



## el_Pablo

Paul,

The black tailcap shroud is made out of delrin and the red is made out of aluminium (light sandblasted+anodized). Both are custom made by a UK member of the forum.

Sadly they are unique and not availible.

You can look at oveready.com, they carry different material shroud, including copper, which is good for color code. However, the design is different, I personally prefer a slicker design.


----------



## 880arm

1pt21 said:


> . . . I too have many A2's, from stock, to strion kits with multi-mode rings just as yours and hate having to try 5 of them until I find the one I want to use . . .



I bought an A2 off of eBay and the previous owner had added a hair braiding band to indicate the color. I thought it was a good idea so I ordered a package of these to ID my other A2's and L1's. Unfortunately the package did not include any white bands so the A2 and L1 with white LED's didn't get one.






I had originally planned to use them in the shallow groove near the end of the body (right at the end of the clip on the A2's) but the bands were just a tiny bit too large to fit snugly. As it turns out, they fit perfectly in the groove of the A2L and L1 heads so I went that route instead. They look OK, but not great, on the A2's.

This isn't anywhere near as nice as the shrouds but it's a pretty cheap and easy solution.


----------



## 1pt21

Slick indeed. Thanks a lot for the info though, just when I thought I've seen it all.....




el_Pablo said:


> Paul,
> 
> The black tailcap shroud is made out of delrin and the red is made out of aluminium (light sandblasted+anodized). Both are custom made by a UK member of the forum.
> 
> Sadly they are unique and not availible.
> 
> You can look at oveready.com, they carry different material shroud, including copper, which is good for color code. However, the design is different, I personally prefer a slicker design.


----------



## tobrien

880arm said:


> I bought an A2 off of eBay and the previous owner had added a hair braiding band to indicate the color. I thought it was a good idea so I ordered a package of these to ID my other A2's and L1's. Unfortunately the package did not include any white bands so the A2 and L1 with white LED's didn't get one.
> 
> http://www.flashlightguide.com/flgpiwigo/upload/2014/01/07/20140107174545-eb17fdf8.jpg[/IG]
> 
> I had originally planned to use them in the shallow groove near the end of the body (right at the end of the clip on the A2's) but the bands were just a tiny bit too large to fit snugly. As it turns out, they fit perfectly in the groove of the A2L and L1 heads so I went that route instead. They look OK, but not great, on the A2's.
> 
> This isn't anywhere near as nice as the shrouds but it's a pretty cheap and easy solution.[/QUOTE]
> 
> now [I]that[/I] is amazing! ingenious way to track color!


----------



## RI Chevy

That is pretty cool!


----------



## dbleznak

KT1 on a C3 (bored for 18mm) w/ RPM tail-cap 
Emitter- XM-L2 T4 5C1 - built for a M3, tower is brass - 1000 lumens on high


----------



## tobrien

RI Chevy said:


> That is pretty cool!


the colors of the bands even look like the surefire colors, or is it just me?


dbleznak said:


> KT1 on a C3 (bored for 18mm) w/ RPM tail-cap
> Emitter- XM-L2 T4 5C1 - built for a M3, tower is brass - 1000 lumens on high
> 
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/01/08/y3uzazej.jpg[/IG]
> 
> [IG]http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/01/08/ru4u7u4a.jpg



nice setup!


----------



## Eric242

Nice :thumbsup: , how is the beam of the LED tower in the KT1?

Eric


----------



## dbleznak

Eric242 said:


> Nice :thumbsup: , how is the beam of the LED tower in the KT1?
> 
> Eric



Why thank you Eric, the beam profile is absolutely perfect- great culmination and very tight with just the right amount of spill. Compared to the Invictus, it's worlds apart, and it only reinforces the need for reflector based lights for the M series. It is such an amazing head, I'm now obsessed with acquiring as many KT1s as possible. The problem is that the crew over at "Post your Rare & Unusual Surefire" have all the prime goodies on lockdown. I need to find out where they get the good stuff. Thanks 👍

Dan


----------



## archimedes

880arm said:


> I bought an A2 off of eBay and the previous owner had added a hair braiding band to indicate the color....



Clever idea 

Another relatively simple & easy (if less colorful) solution is using a "tape-style" labeler, such as the Brother TZ tape labels ... as demonstrated well by *moshow9* recent post 

Without it, I would find it rather difficult to remember the details of various modded ( & even unmodded ! ) flashlights. I find it particularly helpful to note the safe voltage range and emitter type info (tint, color, bin, etc) :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Freeze

new Storage:


----------



## Monocrom

*NICE!!* :twothumbs


----------



## RI Chevy

Very nice. Looks like a store showcase!


----------



## Mr.Freeze

it was a showcase in the past


----------



## Eric242

Nice Gunter, I´m officaly jealous  ...although I wouldn´t have any space for it right now anyway. Did you snatch it here in germany?

Eric


----------



## RI Chevy

Mr.Freeze said:


> it was a showcase in the past



Yup. I knew that. But your room that it is in looks like it could be a business storefront.  Very nice display case. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Eric242 said:


> Nice Gunter, I´m officaly jealous  ...although I wouldn´t have any space for it right now anyway. Did you snatch it here in germany?
> 
> Eric



thank you, eric!

yes, get it from a ex surefire dealer here in germany.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

RI Chevy said:


> Yup. I knew that. But your room that it is in looks like it could be a business storefront.  Very nice display case. :thumbsup:




well, this is inside my "collectors room" where i store my flashlights, knives and watches.
the favorite room in my house...


----------



## RI Chevy

I agree it would be mine too! :thumbsup:


----------



## DAN92

My EB1 and EB2.


----------



## 880arm

DAN92 said:


> My EB1 and EB2.



Nice lights and nice pic! :thumbsup:

Slightly off-topic but every time I see a box of SureFire batteries from that angle I think it looks like a rubber band is stretched around the box. I have even picked up one of my own boxes thinking, "who put that on there?" :huh:


----------



## DAN92

880arm said:


> Nice lights and nice pic! :thumbsup:


Thanks 880arm.



880arm said:


> Slightly off-topic but every time I see a box of SureFire batteries from that angle I think it looks like a rubber band is stretched around the box. I have even picked up one of my own boxes thinking, "who put that on there?" :huh:


Yes, I think of the same thing as you.


----------



## kmart356

Hi, I'm new here. :wave:


----------



## Lucky Jim

My collection is shrinking as I pass my lights on to my children. I still supply the batteries!


----------



## tobrien

Lucky Jim said:


> My collection is shrinking as I pass my lights on to my children. I still supply the batteries!


are you looking to adopt? 

nice collection though, that's great stuff right there! 

in the back row, the last three lights on the right (against the wall) _look_ like A2 Aviators, but the one furthest to the right looks a bit too long for an Aviator. Is it just the angle of the pic?


----------



## DAN92

tobrien said:


> in the back row, the last three lights on the right (against the wall) _look_ like A2 Aviators, but the one furthest to the right looks a bit too long for an Aviator. Is it just the angle of the pic?


It's a L2 Lumamax.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Thanks DAN92 - you're quite right. I've never really got on with the L2 - it's a bit too long to carry conveniently but it was going cheap and I couldn't resist it. 

Nice one tobrien  I hadn't thought of the CPF family quite like that until now!


----------



## Tana

FINALLY !!! Thanks to a special member I am now PROUD owner of Surefire M3 !!! A new saga begins...


----------



## dbleznak

Totes-magotes cre cre fantastico!!


----------



## tobrien

^ those look beautiful dbleznak


----------



## alfa

The blacks:








The Centurions:








The Incans:


----------



## 880arm

Great lights and photos alfa! Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Nice collection *alfa*, congrats!


----------



## alfa

erehwyrevekool said:


> Nice collection *alfa*, congrats!




We have to meet together 

And your collection?


----------



## Hidebo

not very special, but I like these


----------



## tobrien

Hidebo said:


> not very special, but I like these



you must be joking about "not very special," right? that's a great collection of classics


----------



## Hidebo

tobrien said:


> you must be joking about "not very special," right? that's a great collection of classics



Thanks Tobrien. I like classics, but there are so many rare lights on CPF I've never seen.


----------



## flashlight chronic




----------



## tobrien

^ flashlight chronic: what's that on the tail of the G2Z? Is that an accessory made for the SF lights or like some piece of rubber you cut down?



Hidebo said:


> Thanks Tobrien. I like classics, but there are so many rare lights on CPF I've never seen.


no problem bud!

yeah but as to rare cpf lights, remember some of those were _extremely_ limited in what you or I could get a hold of


----------



## PCC

Looks like a Mini-Mag anti roll ring to me.


----------



## flashlight chronic

PCC said:


> Looks like a Mini-Mag anti roll ring to me.


You got it.


----------



## flashlight chronic




----------



## 880arm

Nice lineup of lights! :thumbsup:

The Z2 and Z3 look really nice with those bezels.


----------



## tobrien

PCC said:


> Looks like a Mini-Mag anti roll ring to me.





flashlight chronic said:


> You got it.


thanks you two! is it from the D-cell accessory kit it looks like (based on what Amazon shows)?


----------



## flashlight chronic

tobrien said:


> thanks you two! is it from the D-cell accessory kit it looks like (based on what Amazon shows)?


Yeah. It came w/ the 3D and Mini Maglite (LED) combo I bought from Costco awhile ago. I think it can be purchased separately though.


----------



## flashlight chronic

880arm said:


> Nice lineup of lights! :thumbsup:
> 
> The Z2 and Z3 look really nice with those bezels.


Thank you kindly.


----------



## el_Pablo

Few 3 flat M2 and a C3 along a M3 gen.2 almost mint


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very nice lineup!


----------



## tobrien

nice Pablo! I kept reading that as a "3 flat M3" haha


----------



## MBentz

A mint crosshairs M6 just sold for $810. Jebus.


----------



## tobrien

MBentz said:


> A mint crosshairs M6 just sold for $810. Jebus.



sounds like people got into a bidding war frenzy there. I can't imagine it'd go for $810 here


----------



## Monocrom

tobrien said:


> sounds like people got into a bidding war frenzy there. I can't imagine it'd go for $810 here



Maybe it had a low serial number too.


----------



## tobrien

Monocrom said:


> Maybe it had a low serial number too.


possibly, but $810 is ludicrous


----------



## Rat

tobrien said:


> possibly, but $810 is ludicrous



+1 madness

I scored 4x NIB same age with low serial numbers in the 300's only 1yr ago for $250 each they still had the plastic on the box. Still have two of them but traded the other two with CPF members.
ebay can be a hard forum to buy on it only takes one other person to want the same item and you can be paying way to much. 

Gee I might put one of these beauty's up on eBay and see if I can get the same :devil: "*NOT*"







:wave:


----------



## Monocrom

I like my SF M6 but honestly don't use it nearly as much as I thought I would. The incredible drop in its worth after the M6LT was introduced is honestly one reason I don't sell it. To me, right around $250 is ridiculously low; regardless of what the so-called market says it's worth.


----------



## Rat

I forgot to add that the one that sold for $810 was the first gen crosshair logo with the thicker font. Would like to know if it was the magnumtlight.


----------



## MBentz

Monocrom said:


> I like my SF M6 but honestly don't use it nearly as much as I thought I would. The incredible drop in its worth after the M6LT was introduced is honestly one reason I don't sell it. To me, right around $250 is ridiculously low; regardless of what the so-called market says it's worth.



I actually won one on eBay the other day for ~$183 and it looks to be brand new. Overall, SureFire values are all over the place.


----------



## MBentz

So this arrived today:






I'm a bit surprised it doesn't have the crosshair considering the packaging. Oh well, the price was certainly right. 

I had the day off so I went flashlight hunting. I found three brand new E2E-SG lights. Not the tear drop lights unfortunately, but still a sweet find.


----------



## bound

6BL + 3BL1


----------



## bigfoot

Just snagged an LX2 to add to the SF collection. Funny, a while ago I had cleared out nearly all the SF's in the stable, now more keep finding their way back!


----------



## MBentz

bigfoot said:


> Just snagged an LX2 to add to the SF collection. Funny, a while ago I had cleared out nearly all the SF's in the stable, now more keep finding their way back!



I am quite familiar with that problem! Good looking LX2. I've had my eyes open for a good deal on one for a while now.


----------



## yearnslow

.......


----------



## bound




----------



## bound

3BL 





3BL & 6BL & BL1 body


----------



## el_Pablo

custom red old school 6P and M2 with ashperic kit and Oveready parts


----------



## jamesmtl514

Took a few pics today...


----------



## cland72

jamesmtl514 said:


> Took a few pics today...
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/04/30/6yhumyhy.jpg



Love this configuration. KT1/KT2 + C2/C3 body + SW01 = major winning.


----------



## luisma

jamesmtl514 said:


> Took a few pics today...



James call dibs on the two E1's SG in the middle of this picture. 
As always wow what a super collection!!!!

Luis


----------



## jamesmtl514

Surprised you didn't also call dibs on the fist one, as it's a crosshair :O the photo isn't clear enough (when viewing on my phone at least)

Thanks for the comment. I love CPF, fellow collectors and this hobby!


----------



## luisma

Calling dibs on that one too then, although I did not see the logo in the picture. 

Luislovecpf


----------



## tobrien

all y'all have awesome stuff

@james: is the bulb in the C2 with the turbohead an MN60 or something?


----------



## jamesmtl514

I have a EO-M3T 450lumen bulb in it. I have run the MN60 with 3x16430 and its brilliant.


----------



## jamesmtl514

A few more from this morning. I have a problem..

My 3 dragons (like in Game of Thrones)





E series proto turbohead.





Ti proto E series





And some SWEET Tana mods


----------



## jamesmtl514

And one for fun 3x 18650 LEEF vs. 4 E1es


----------



## AndyF

That E series proto turbohead is pretty cool.


----------



## tobrien

got it, thanks James!


----------



## jamie.91

Nothing compared to the rest of the thread but it's growing
Latest family shot!


----------



## Dioni

jamesmtl514 said:


> Took a few pics today...


----------



## tobrien

I'm not sure if this is the correct _existing_ thread to ask in, but do y'all see any benefit in putting an M2 bezel (same thing as Z32???) on a 6P?

does it enhance usability at all or is it just for looks?

I ask because I'm considering doing it


----------



## PCC

The quick answer is no, as the shock isolation system isn't needed when using the M2 in hand. However, if one were to have it modified with a larger reflector or a larger triple/quad setup then it might be worthwhile.


----------



## jamesmtl514

^ that.
However in hand it feels good, it doesn't throw the balance off too much.
The M2 head isn't ideal for high powered LED dropins as it doesn't conduct heat as efficiently, also I've always dealt with contact issues with Malkoff dropins. Depends how the light is held/rotated i might lose contact and go dark. I've added a brass spacer and that's solved my problems.
When using a SF P6x_P9x it works fine.


----------



## BlazerNL

dbleznak said:


> Totes-magotes cre cre fantastico!!



Great looking lights.

Kind regards JP


----------



## jamie.91

Latest group shot missing my E2E


----------



## 880arm

jamie.91 said:


> Latest group shot missing my E2E



Very nice. Looks like it's time to update your signature line! :twothumbs


----------



## jamie.91

880arm said:


> Very nice. Looks like it's time to update your signature line! :twothumbs



Haha! I suppose it is! I browse on tapatalk and it doesn't show it so I forget about it!


----------



## bound

*A2*


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Congrats, this is really one of a kind! :thumbsup: Unfortunately it is not waterproof anymore. :devil:


----------



## Meganoggin

Amazing again, Bound. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Eric242

Just for the record Bound, your A2 is kaputt! :sick2: :laughing: 
You can print your own surefire catalogue soon  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dioni

erehwyrevekool said:


> Congrats, this is really one of a kind! :thumbsup: Unfortunately it is not waterproof anymore. :devil:



:laughing:


----------



## bound

erehwyrevekool said:


> Congrats, this is really one of a kind! :thumbsup: Unfortunately it is not waterproof anymore. :devil:


Indeed, it is great, but it is not waterproof anymore.:naughty:




Meganoggin said:


> Amazing again, Bound. Thanks for sharing!


Because the kind of lucky, I found it! Thanks to friends, thanks to Mr. PK designed these outstanding works, they are really great, so there are so many friends like Surefire!:twothumbs



Eric242 said:


> Just for the record Bound, your A2 is kaputt! :sick2: :laughing:
> You can print your own surefire catalogue soon  :thumbsup:


Thank you. I am happy to find these SF for their products! 
See that there are many SF fans, more people are happy and excited. I hope to continue to see more good works.lovecpf


----------



## bound

Dioni said:


> :laughing:


Brazil! 
World Cup! 
My favorite Brazilian team, I hope the 2014 World Cup Champion are: Brazil! 
Brazilian team won the first six stars!


----------



## jamie.91

BlazerNL said:


> Great looking lights.
> 
> Kind regards JP



Where can I get one of those bezels for my turbo head?


----------



## Dioni

bound said:


> Brazil!
> World Cup!
> My favorite Brazilian team, I hope the 2014 World Cup Champion are: Brazil!
> Brazilian team won the first six stars!



 thanks for the cheers! 

It's a pity China soccer team is not here in Brazil.


----------



## bound

Dioni said:


> thanks for the cheers!
> 
> It's a pity China soccer team is not here in Brazil.


If the Chinese team in Brazil, I'm definitely going to watch. 
Although the limited level of the Chinese team, but they have been working with to try, but do not find a way to solve the problem. 
However, before some young Chinese was in Brazil received training systems and good football, but now they age big.


----------



## bound

I just received the M3.

















Serial number:
A00105
A00445
A00719
A00146
A01843


----------



## tobrien

bound said:


> I just received the M3.
> [IM]http://image227-c.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20140711/08/6644605120140711085729015.jpg?1024x768_120[/IMG]
> 
> [IM]http://image227-c.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20140711/08/6644605120140711085806037.jpg?1024x768_120[/IMG]
> 
> [IM]http://image227-c.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20140711/08/6644605120140711085744094.jpg?1024x768_120[/IMG]



images won't load on my end


----------



## cland72

tobrien said:


> images won't load on my end



ditto


----------



## bound

tobrien said:


> images won't load on my end





cland72 said:


> ditto


Hi,
Sorry, I might upload pictures an error, has been fixed.
Brian


----------



## Chechen

Original pics of collection posted here:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...LECTION!!-II&p=4261088&highlight=#post4261088

Since those photos I have acquired the following Surefire:

- Z2 Combat light (Came with a B65 rechargeable battery kit) Battery doesn't work anymore unfortunately.
- The p2x Shown represents about 3 p2x fury lights Ive acquired since. all being used as weapon lights.
- U2 Ultra (140 Lumen version)
- E2L-AA (80 Lumen version)
- P3x Fury Light
- 9P
- E2D Defender Ultra
- L1 Lumamax in white (6th Gen)
- Z2-S Combat Light
- Misc. extension pieces.






Enjoy!

Cheers!


----------



## 1pt21

Do I have an old M6?

















I can't believe that I've never noticed before, until I had them out tonight (play with some new FM parts) LOL. The anodizing color was very apparent, I noticed the "Crosshair" logo and the tailcap says Sure-Fire Laser Products. Also the bezel is flat (which obviously I always knew), but the lens appears to pressed in and maybe plastic??

I'll keep my MD60 in there now that I know. As you can see, I'm setting up to run some hot bulbs anyway. 

Serial # A001158

Let me know guys :candle:


Thanks!!


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Congrats on these beauties! If the Crosshair's lens is pressed it's made of Lexan for sure, a glass optic can not be pressed w/o cracking.


----------



## 1pt21

erehwyrevekool said:


> Congrats on these beauties! If the Crosshair's lens is pressed it's made of Lexan for sure, a glass optic can not be pressed w/o cracking.



Thank you!

Yes it's definitely press fit. If you look close enough in the last pic you can see that the lens somehow started working its way out and was a little crooked. Pressed back in with little effort and is all even now.

This one is 100% minty. And that anodizing is something else! unlike any other SF I've seen.

Thanks for the info, looks like I'll have to keep beating up on the other one and keep this one fresh.

Is this an older variant? Or just some different styling than I'm used to?


----------



## jonboyok

New member here and not much of a collection but I thought I would post my Surefire stuff.


----------



## 880arm

jonboyok said:


> New member here and not much of a collection but I thought I would post my Surefire stuff.



:welcome: That's a fine looking collection!


----------



## LightJunk




----------



## 880arm

Oh my. I want a Hellfighter! :bow:


----------



## Mr.Freeze

oh my god, what a pic!
nice invictus, but this little thing in the background is really amazing.
...now i'm jealous!


----------



## LightJunk

880arm said:


> Oh my. I want a Hellfighter! :bow:



I was lucky to grab a mint one at a really good price.



Mr.Freeze said:


> oh my god, what a pic!
> nice invictus, but this little thing in the background is really amazing.
> ...now i'm jealous!



LOL.....the next few pictures will make you even more jealous.

Me, wearing the hoodie holding the Hellfighter and the other also very bright nice light is a Night Reaper.













The Hellfighter.





The Beasts.





Enjoy.
LJ


----------



## Mr.Freeze

holy crap! guess, obi wan kenobi is now jealous too...
amazing pictures, thank you!


----------



## tobrien

jesus

Hellfighter group buy anyone?


----------



## T_5D11

Nice Hellfighter  One day maybe...

And just not to post for nothing, here is part of the collection :


----------



## Lomandor

"here is *part* of the collection", if that is only part, imagine the other part Lol! 



T_5D11 said:


> Nice Hellfighter  One day maybe...
> 
> And just not to post for nothing, here is part of the collection :


----------



## MBentz

Normally I don't gamble on eBay listings that aren't clear, but I just hit the BIN button on two Z3s for $130. Pictures are a bit blurry as well. I've been wanting a Z3 for a long time, and for this price two seemed like a no brainer. Hopefully they are in fairly good condition. Will post pictures upon their arrival.


----------



## cland72

MBentz said:


> Normally I don't gamble on eBay listings that aren't clear, but I just hit the BIN button on two Z3s for $130. Pictures are a bit blurry as well. I've been wanting a Z3 for a long time, and for this price two seemed like a no brainer. Hopefully they are in fairly good condition. Will post pictures upon their arrival.



LOL, I was wondering who snapped up that listing! I almost did, but was weary of the guys low feedback count, having a couple of issues in the last few months. Here's hoping you get them, and they are in great shape!


----------



## d337944

Just got these the other day! May not be much to the "collectors" here, but they're the first sample of each I've had.
:thumbsup:


----------



## MBentz

Nice C3-HA. One of my personal favorites.


----------



## MBentz

Well I believe jumping on that listing paid off. The two Z3s arrived today in fairly good condition. Most of the wearing is to the tail caps. It wasn't stated, but each Z3 came with an FM35 filter as well!


----------



## Lomandor

Your L6 looks awesome but my eyes are drawn to that C3, awesome ano..



d337944 said:


> Just got these the other day! May not be much to the "collectors" here, but they're the first sample of each I've had.
> :thumbsup:


----------



## tobrien

MBentz said:


> Well I believe jumping on that listing paid off. The two Z3s arrived today in fairly good condition. Most of the wearing is to the tail caps. It wasn't stated, but each Z3 came with an FM35 filter as well!



lucky man! aaaaah


----------



## Mr.Freeze

something different, my nitro family:






Camo Jungle





some Z's:


----------



## cland72

MBentz said:


> Well I believe jumping on that listing paid off. The two Z3s arrived today in fairly good condition. Most of the wearing is to the tail caps. It wasn't stated, but each Z3 came with an FM35 filter as well!



Awesome!


----------



## Dirty wage guy

Nice lights Mr. Freeze! What are your impressions of those G2 mods from eBay? Thinking about snagging 1 or 2 myself from 2putto but was curious about the quality and was waiting for someone here to give a review before I pulled the trigger.

DWG


----------



## Dirty wage guy

Wow! Nice score Mbentz! 2 Z3's for $130 is a steal! Pics please!

DWG


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Dirty wage guy said:


> Nice lights Mr. Freeze! What are your impressions of those G2 mods from eBay? Thinking about snagging 1 or 2 myself from 2putto but was curious about the quality and was waiting for someone here to give a review before I pulled the trigger.
> 
> DWG



hi dwg!

the shortys are awsome. very clean build and the tube inside is one piece! no issues with them, charlie did a great job.
they are perfect a backup lights or for people who likes one cell flashlights.

you'll not regret to buy them!


----------



## Tessaiga

Does this count?? :naughty:

[URL=http://s556.photobucket.com/user/lotsastuff4sale/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140904_140922.jpg.html]

[/URL]

[URL=http://s556.photobucket.com/user/lotsastuff4sale/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140904_140902.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## scout24

Mr. Freeze- I love that tan "G1Z"  How does it balance in hand???


----------



## Lomandor

Lol! Is that a real spider?



Mr.Freeze said:


> some Z's:


----------



## Mr.Freeze

well, balance in hand is good for a single cell flashlight. cigar grip is perfect!
about the spider, is a real skin! tarantula is wearing a new dress now.


----------



## scout24

Thanks!  May have to keep an eye out, or do one myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## kaikoakh29

Very nice collections guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## bound

M6


----------



## sandalian

Entering the bathtub, just being prepared.


----------



## bound

Z32


----------



## Mr.Freeze

nice pics, bound!

here is my defender family:


----------



## cland72

Very nice work Mr. Freeze! Funny that the E1DL is almost as big as the E2D!


----------



## Mr.Freeze

hehe...very close! but it's one of my favorites:naughty:


----------



## bound




----------



## 880arm

Oh my, that is certainly different! What is the story behind the tailcap?


----------



## Mr.Freeze

holy crap, that is really awsome!!!


----------



## Str8stroke

Dudes got the Hope Diamond for a tail cap! Sweet!


----------



## archimedes

880arm said:


> Oh my, that is certainly different! What is the story behind the tailcap?





Str8stroke said:


> Dudes got the Hope Diamond for a tail cap! Sweet!



 ... :lolsign:


----------



## bound

880arm said:


> Oh my, that is certainly different! What is the story behind the tailcap?





Mr.Freeze said:


> holy crap, that is really awsome!!!





Str8stroke said:


> Dudes got the Hope Diamond for a tail cap! Sweet!





archimedes said:


> ... :lolsign:


Hi,
this is my special custom tailcap, studded with rhinestones, the future will produce sapphires, emeralds and champagne gem. It can be the same as ordinary tailcap normal use. :devil::lolsign:
Brian


----------



## 880arm

That's just crazy (but in a good way)!


----------



## bound

Indeed some crazy


----------



## mcm308

I have 2 more 4 flats NIB stashed away.


----------



## Meganoggin

Nice! I've always had a soft spot for the Aviator :thumbsup:


----------



## bound

:nana::devil:


----------



## Str8stroke

bound, that is a nice way to start a new thread page! WOW. This really puts the Beast into perspective for me! WOW again. lovecpf


----------



## 880arm

Great pics of some awesome lights Bound!


----------



## bound

Str8stroke said:


> bound, that is a nice way to start a new thread page! WOW. This really puts the Beast into perspective for me! WOW again. lovecpf





880arm said:


> Great pics of some awesome lights Bound!


Hi Str8stroke & 880arm,
Thank you enjoy!
I think they are I am building a fleet of the beginning.
I will gradually add equipment, rebuilding them, let it become stronger.
I hope it will become a "nimitz", though now it looks like a small boat.:nana:


----------



## bound

jamesmtl514 said:


> A few more from this morning. I have a problem..
> 
> My 3 dragons (like in Game of Thrones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E series proto turbohead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ti proto E series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some SWEET Tana mods


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::twothumbs
Hi James,
They had really lucky to find it! 
Very nice show！
If they are put into operation, which will be how okay, so not just one person you touch them.
Brian


----------



## luisma

Ohhhhhhh my goodness what a incredible NICE collection you should be very proud!!!!!!


Luis






bound said:


> :nana::devil:


----------



## bound

DARPA DEF 1 & DEF 2-5K & DEF 3D










left to rightKEF-5K ==>PKEF 8K ==>DEF3D






PKEF 5K & PKEF C-8K


----------



## luisma

Now the big guns are coming out to play, very nice collection once again. The Darpa Lights are amazing. Brian great collection my friend. 



bound said:


> DARPA DEF 1 & DEF 2-5K & DEF 3D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left to rightKEF-5K ==>PKEF 8K ==>DEF3D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PKEF 5K & PKEF C-8K


----------



## Rat

Great pics Brain :thumbsup: That's not all your collection right ? As I can see many missing.

I got your email sorry been very busy.
*Darpa* lights so sweet and you have two more on there way to you :twothumbs
I will post a picture of that DEF-2-5K-Blue for you as soon as I find some time.


:wave:


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> Great pics Brain :thumbsup: That's not all your collection right ? As I can see many missing.
> 
> I got your email sorry been very busy.
> *Darpa* lights so sweet and you have two more on there way to you :twothumbs
> I will post a picture of that DEF-2-5K-Blue for you as soon as I find some time.
> 
> 
> :wave:


Hi Rat,
I'm looking forward to your DEF2 photos my friend.
5K-Blue?
How beautiful it is!:twothumbs
These photos are only a part of my surefire flashlights, was shot three years ago.
But I liked them very much the shape of the line.
Let's show surefire flashlights, everyone more for Halloween.
May let the surefire flashlights a Halloween costume party?
I think, they may not be against it.
Looking forward to your beautiful blue flashlight DEF2-5K-Blue, B00002!
Brian


----------



## cland72

Quick and dirty iPhone pic of my flashlight drawer


----------



## bound

luisma said:


> Ohhhhhhh my goodness what a incredible NICE collection you should be very proud!!!!!!
> Luis





luisma said:


> Now the big guns are coming out to play, very nice collection once again. The Darpa Lights are amazing. Brian great collection my friend.


Hi Luis, 
They make me very happy! 
Thanks for your help, my friend.


----------



## tobrien

nice stuff Cland72!


----------



## kssmith

I don't have a lot, but I love my case they are in!



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Double Barrel

kssmith said:


> I don't have a lot, but I love my case they are in!



I do too!!! That is nice buddy! Did you customize it? Or is that a SF display case? 


.


----------



## kssmith

Thanks; this is one of Surefire's. I found it from a closed retail store at an unreal deal. Couldn't pass it up! The fella kept saying that I could take the Surefire logo off to use it as another case, but I was no, I really want that. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Double Barrel

Great find! I would love to have it. Congrats


.


----------



## Redhat703

This is the second half of mine (except two Leef bodies):


----------



## coctailer

kssmith said:


> I don't have a lot, but I love my case they are in!
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



I have one of those cases I need to sell. What did you pay for yours?


----------



## Boomer8404

el_Pablo said:


> custom red old school 6P and M2 with ashperic kit and Oveready parts



That's pretty cool, where did you get the aspheric lens from and what are the specs?


----------



## tobrien

Boomer8404 said:


> That's pretty cool, where did you get the aspheric lens from and what are the specs?



I'm _assuming_ it's the ahorton kit, which is done up by a UK member here, but sold in the USA at the previous link


----------



## Gunner P

Two months a Surefire collector. Here is my modest few.


----------



## 880arm

Gunner P said:


> Two months a Surefire collector. Here is my modest few.



Great looking start to your collection Gunner. Those are some great looking lights :twothumbs


----------



## Lomandor

Gunner P said:


> Two months a Surefire collector. Here is my modest few.



This is only your 2nd forum post but you already have 5 Surefire lights!!! Now that is a serious collector Lol! :laughing:
Everybody, lockup your Surefire's, Gunner is coming to town! :duck:

:welcome:


----------



## Str8stroke

Dang Gunner, gettin down!!! Which one you like the most? I also like the silver bezel you added. I would say the E2D is my fav, followed close by the L5. The L5 has always been on of my favorite looking SF 2 cell lights.


----------



## cland72

Great collection. The A2 will always be awesome, and the E2DL has great output for its size.

:welcome:


----------



## Gunner P

Str8stroke said:


> Dang Gunner, gettin down!!! Which one you like the most? I also like the silver bezel you added. I would say the E2D is my fav, followed close by the L5. The L5 has always been on of my favorite looking SF 2 cell lights.



Thanks. 
The silver bezel is part of the Lumensfactory head I bought. LED upgrade to 370 Lumens.
As for favourite, Im carrying the A2 a lot!!


----------



## Boomer8404

It started with 4. Then I went a little Surefire fanboy crazy and my collection grew to 14 within about a month. But hey, if you don't do what makes you happy, then what is life worth living for... right?





Left to right:
1. E1L Outdoorsman - (EDC flashlight), E1L-A 2 position clip, New Z57 switch/boot/ring nut swapped into original switch housing, GITD O-Ring, 550 chord lanyard, Tenergy RCR123A 900mHa.
2. E1E Executive Elite - (Original 2of4), KX1 head, E1L-A 2 position clip, GITD O-Ring, 550 chord lanyard, Tenergy RCR123A 900mHa.
3. E1D LED Defender - 550 cord lanyard, Surefire 123A.
4. EB1 Backup - Nylon lanyard, Surefire 123A.
5. E2 Lego - KL4 head 65 lumens, E2D Executive Defender body, Z61 Tailcap, GITD O-Ring, 2x Tenergy RCR123A 900mHa.
6. E2E Executive Elite - (Original 3of4), KL1 Gen2 head, GITD O-Ring, 2x Streamlight CR123A.
7. E1L-AA Outdoorsman - KX1B head, GITD O-Ring, 2x Duracell AA.
8. 9P - Cree XP-G R5 1 mode 500 lumen drop-in, 3x Streamlight CR123A.
9. 6P LED - Cree XP-G R5 5 mode 450+ max lumen High/Medium/Low/Strobe/SOS drop-in, Oveready bezel ring, Oveready tailcap shroud, Torchlab McClicky w/ GITD boot, 2x Streamlight CR123A.
10. 6P - (General use light), Solarforce Cree XM-L U2 3 mode 500/225/30 lumen drop-in, Oveready bezel ring, Oveready tailcap shroud, Torchlab McClicky w/ GITD boot, 2x Pentagonlight CR123A.
11. 6P - (Original 4of4), Tuofeng Cree XP-G R5 5 mode 500 lumen max High/Medium/Low/Strobe/SOS drop-in, Z59 tailcap, 2x Streamlight CR123A.
12. 6PX Pro - 320 lumen version, 550 cord finger lanyard, 2x Surefire 123A.
13. Z2 Combatlight - Superbright Cree XM-L T6 3 mode 650+ lumen High/Low/Strobe, 2x Streamlight CR123A.
14. G2 Nitrolon - (Original 1of4), Surefire P60L 80 lumen drop-in, 2x Streamlight CR123A.


----------



## cland72

Sorry for the crappy iPhone pic. Missing my Z2 and a couple of weapon lights but this is the lions share.


----------



## Str8stroke

cland72, I like the mix you have here and that is one bad to the bone "9P"! lol 

So now, tell us more about that little creature 2nd to the last on the right? Looks like a neat lego. 

Also, why did you sell the sweet E1E you scored off the bay? That light was so nice!!!


----------



## cland72

Thank you! I was trying to build a "poor man's" M4 and the 9P, A19, and Lumens Factory C to M adapter put me where I needed to be. It is running a MN20 right now, but I have a MN15 on the way.

The 2nd to the last on the right is a Z58 HA tailcap on an A21, with a LU60 and Z44 HA bezel. It makes a nice little host for a Malkoff M31, although I had to bore the LU60 adapter for the M31 to fit.

Regarding the E1E-BK, I found that I rarely used it because I had other lights that fit the small EDC role better. I try to make sure all my lights are used, or have a use, and I was so scared I would knick, scratch, or drop the collectible E1E-BK I figured I would pass it on to someone who could appreciate it as a shelf queen.

I sold the E1E-BK and bought the L1 with the proceeds. The L1, to me, is much more useful with it's two modes and long runtime.


----------



## Gunner P

So I got a couple more the last week or so 





An L4 and a 6P I have modified slightly. (Still a work in progress. Waiting on lens, bezel ring and trit inserts)


----------



## flashlight chronic

Modded Surefire 6PX Tactical


----------



## Mr.Freeze

looks like a beast!
what lumensfactory adaptor/head is that?


----------



## flashlight chronic

Mr.Freeze said:


> looks like a beast!
> what lumensfactory adaptor/head is that?


It's a Surefire 6PX tactical body w/ a Lumens Factory Mini Turbo Head (warm tint) and X to M adapter, a TnC Detonator Extender and Z41 tailcap w/ a McClicky switch. The body and extender are bored and running two AW 18500's. Oh yeah, and an FM16 blue filter.


----------



## Str8stroke

flashlight chronic, I was looking at getting the same head. Would it be possible that you post a beam shot or two?? Great looking lego rig there. Nice work.


----------



## flashlight chronic

Str8stroke said:


> flashlight chronic, I was looking at getting the same head. Would it be possible that you post a beam shot or two?? Great looking lego rig there. Nice work.


Thank you kindly. I'll try and do a beamshot by this weekend. I'm just trying to find a good background to take a pic w/ my not so good camera. Thanks again!


----------



## Mr.Freeze

thank you, chronic!


----------



## flashlight chronic

My collection of Surefires, legos and parts


----------



## flashlight chronic

Str8stroke said:


> flashlight chronic, I was looking at getting the same head. Would it be possible that you post a beam shot or two?? Great looking lego rig there. Nice work.


Check beamshots @ 6PX/G2X thread. Thanks!


----------



## el_Pablo

Finally had some time to take a picture of some new comer! :candle:


----------



## Dirty wage guy

That may be the sweetest group of surefires I've seen in a while! Very nice Pablo!


----------



## Lucky Jim

Just picked up a minty M6-CB to add to the growing M-series part of my Surefire collection ...


----------



## Meganoggin

^ very nice, Jim. Thanks for sharing :devil:


----------



## cland72

Recent addition. Four flats A2-HA-WH.


----------



## Lomandor

Very nice A2 Cland! The way your sitting back, it almost looks like you can smoke it.. :laughing:


----------



## cland72

Some guys collect and smoke fancy cigars, some guys collect and play with fancy flashlights


----------



## Dirty wage guy

cland72 said:


> Some guys collect and smoke fancy cigars, some guys collect and play with fancy flashlights


Well said Sir and that there A2 sure is a mighty fine piece!


----------



## Lomandor

cland72 said:


> Some guys collect and smoke fancy cigars, some guys collect and play with fancy flashlights



Like these ones?


----------



## cland72

:wow:


----------



## Dirty wage guy

Wow Lomandor! That's the first time I've seen the A2 trifecta together like that. I bet that's just a very small sample of what your collection consists of. I know you are one of the big dogs on CPF when it comes to collecting surefires, so with that being said, how many Surefires roughly does a fella like you have? The only reason I ask is because I've attained probably more than I should have over the last few years and I've thought about selling some, but just could never really pull the trigger on letting some go so they just keep stacking up.
The wife is starting to get pissed...


----------



## Lomandor

Hey *DWG*, I'm a bit embarrassed to mention exactly how many Surefire's I have though is it excessive if it has passed the two figure mark.... :sweat:

Still, I believe it is not even close to the size and quality of some of the other Big Guns and Sleepers around here 

Just so you know, the A2's pictured were meant to be a Superfecta (4), the more common four flats A2 with the smooth bezel, I forgot to pull out for the photo 

PS: if you need some advice on how to make the missus happy again, I can help you with that... :devil:

*Lomandor*


----------



## the power of light

Lomandor said:


> Like these ones?


Wow! Early A2 Aviator 'FUSION' type! I think around 100 existence. envious


----------



## Blackbird13

Dude the digital fusion is the $:[email protected] if you ever ever ever want to get rid of one of those please let me know. I would be so happy to have one . I hate to ask or bother but it's the only way


----------



## Rat

Lomandor love the A2's :thumbsup:




Blackbird13 said:


> Dude the digital fusion is the $:[email protected] if you ever ever ever want to get rid of one of those please let me know. I would be so happy to have one . I hate to ask or bother but it's the only way



Hey Blackbird where have you been have not seen you for a while got anything new ?


:thumbsup:


----------



## sween1911

- My Z3 and M3 - 

I've had my Z3 for over ten years, picked it up at a gun show. Been through many iterations... P90 and primaries, shock-isolated bezel, Lumens Factory XPG, Malkoff M60. Currently sporting a standard Z44 bezel and a Malkoff M61 XPG2, McClicky and a single 17670 + spacer. 

I got the M3 a few months ago in a trade with a good friend. It had a GG&Z TID on it when I got it, and a scorching MN11. Currently running a Nailbender Nichia D36 behind two 17500's.
















Always had a thing for the 3-cell combatlights.


----------



## Lomandor

sween1911 said:


> - My Z3 and M3 -
> 
> Always had a thing for the 3-cell combatlights.



Oh, some of my favourite SUREFIRE lights! 



Rat said:


> Lomandor love the A2's :thumbsup:
> 
> Hey Blackbird where have you been have not seen you for a while got anything new ?
> 
> :thumbsup:



Yes Blackbird, seems like you have been in hibernation with all those bling bling surefires you have! Yeah what's new? 



Blackbird13 said:


> Dude the digital fusion is the $:[email protected] if you ever ever ever want to get rid of one of those please let me know. I would be so happy to have one . I hate to ask or bother but it's the only way



Yeah that Fusion is the $:[email protected] right lol  Would be interesting to see how many are in the hands of collectors out there, so far I know of more black A2 and porcupines then fusions, but it might be just cause they are not so obvious. I know of one other, anyone else?


----------



## cland72

I've been having some good luck lately with the square bodies! Picked up this L1-RD last week. Little dinged up but overall in good shape.


----------



## archimedes

cland72 said:


> I've been having some good luck lately with the square bodies! Picked up this L1-RD last week. Little dinged up but overall in good shape....



Gen2/3 L1-RD ... one of my favorites, nice !


----------



## bound

A2turbo


----------



## bound




----------



## cland72

I don't know if I'm more impressed with your collection, or your case foam! :twothumbs


----------



## Str8stroke

cland72 said:


> I don't know if I'm more impressed with your collection, or your case foam! :twothumbs




+1 What he said! 
If my foam were as dense as my head, my lights would never move!


----------



## kj2

That's some impressive foam cut-outs


----------



## Dioni

cland72 said:


> I don't know if I'm more impressed with your collection, or your case foam! :twothumbs


+1


----------



## bound

cland72 said:


> I don't know if I'm more impressed with your collection, or your case foam! :twothumbs





Str8stroke said:


> +1 What he said!
> If my foam were as dense as my head, my lights would never move!





kj2 said:


> That's some impressive foam cut-outs





Dioni said:


> +1


Hi,
Thank you for the appreciation.
Brian


----------



## luisma

OH Brian very very impressive not only your collection but the Pelican cases. I still want the one light that says Police... It's mine when you sell it. 
Luis


----------



## Lomandor

Yes Brian, impressive SUREFIRE collection indeed, you can walk around chest wide with that one. I have a feeling that is not all you have...

I don't need to mention your pelican cases, you could almost start a new thread called "POST YOUR PELICAN CASE COLLECTION!!"


----------



## bound

luisma said:


> OH Brian very very impressive not only your collection but the Pelican cases. I still want the one light that says Police... It's mine when you sell it.
> Luis


Hi Luis,
I remember you like police flashlight series, I write down your requirements in a notebook.:naughty:
Brian


----------



## bound

Lomandor said:


> Yes Brian, impressive SUREFIRE collection indeed, you can walk around chest wide with that one. I have a feeling that is not all you have...
> 
> I don't need to mention your pelican cases, you could almost start a new thread called "POST YOUR PELICAN CASE COLLECTION!!"


Hi Lomandor,
Ha ha ha
I also want to be able to easily carry them to somewhere else.
I will go to "POST YOUR PELICAN CASE COLLECTION!!":devil:
Brian


----------



## Rat

Anyone looking for a Surefire display case in Salina, Kansas
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Surefire-Di...276?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item419474884c


----------



## archimedes

cland72 said:


> I don't know if I'm more impressed with your collection, or your case foam! :twothumbs


That foam is crazy! ... lol 

Seriously impressed ...


----------



## jds1

Jeff


----------



## luisma

Hi Jeff,
Nice collection of you have there. Love those E1e's and the L2 Four Square Body and one of my favorites the A2. 
Congrats

Luis




jds1 said:


> Jeff


----------



## jds1

luisma said:


> Hi Jeff,
> Nice collection of you have there. Love those E1e's and the L2 Four Square Body and one of my favorites the A2.
> Congrats
> 
> Luis



Thank you Luis!

Jeff


----------



## iangellegani




----------



## sween1911

Updated Combatlight Family Pictures


----------



## bound

M2-Strider


----------



## sween1911

bound said:


> M2-Strider



Nice! Don't see those everyday.

And your collection in the foam cases above is OUTRAGEOUS! Love that 12ZM!


----------



## luisma

Brian very nice, I have been after one of those forever and I have not been able to find it. 




bound said:


> M2-Strider


----------



## bound

sween1911 said:


> Nice! Don't see those everyday.
> 
> And your collection in the foam cases above is OUTRAGEOUS! Love that 12ZM!



Hi sween1911,
12ZM,I like it very much, and still looking for the 12Z, 12PM.
I hope in completing these wishes!
In the collection, waiting, they always give me so happy.
Brian


----------



## bound

luisma said:


> Brian very nice, I have been after one of those forever and I have not been able to find it.


Hi Luis,
I am looking for the M2-Strider more than 3 years, because of its particularity, international shipping is a difficult task!
Very lucky, I still find opportunities and seize it, this is how rare!
Some strider knife is already in use or has been damaged, can retain more cherish it.
I am very happy to get a set of perfect M2-Strider!
Cheers
Brian


----------



## bound

L1


----------



## buddyrohr

@bound unreal collection at first glance it looks like suitcases full of scopes


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

My humble little group. 

~ Chance


----------



## cland72

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> My humble little group.
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/qVkyW9h.jpg



Solid collection! I love that FYL body on the G3.


----------



## Str8stroke

After seeing some of yalls lights and the whole bound show, I am embarrassed to post mine. lol


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

cland72 said:


> Solid collection! I love that FYL body on the G3.



Thanks cland72. The G2 & G3 are a couple of my earliest quality lights. We don't tend to see a lot of the FYL units around anymore. 

~ Chance


----------



## bound

buddyrohr said:


> @bound unreal collection at first glance it looks like suitcases full of scopes



I love them, to see them happy.
Brian


Str8stroke said:


> After seeing some of yalls lights and the whole bound show, I am embarrassed to post mine. lol


:wave::wave:
Brian


----------



## cland72

Sorry, no pic to go along with this post. I didn't know where else to share this.

Last night I was at my friend's place after dark, letting the kids run around in the driveway. I pulled out my 6P with a Malkoff M61 and shined it around a bit. Out of curiosity, I pulled out the AW17670 and M61 and replaced them with two fresh CR123s and a P60. 

Dang, that P60 still holds it's own after all these years. Unreal.


----------



## sween1911

I gotta say, I was just thinking that myself. The 65 lumens is clearly underrated because the P60 can keep up with any light and get the job done.


----------



## Gunner P

Well, I started my small collection last August, and have been picking up the odd light over the months. As Im on a bit of a budget due to rifle purchases, all apart from the Fury are 'previously enjoyed '






I also have these three beaters inbound that I picked up for a great price in a Facebook deal. Had a tough life in the military, but a bit of TLC will sort them out.


----------



## cland72

I think the best way to buy Surefires are in used condition. You don't cringe if you drop one, and you're more liable to use it. Not to mention the majority of the depreciation has already taken place :thumbsup:


----------



## 56FordGuy

A sample of my modest collection.


----------



## bound

56FordGuy said:


> A sample of my modest collection.


Very nice Showcase.


----------



## 56FordGuy

Thanks bound. Finding the display and the individual light stands has taken some time, I'm glad it all came together.


----------



## Rat

56FordGuy said:


> A sample of my modest collection.



I have never seen that version of display unit before very cool. The surefire logo on the shelves is that lasered on or is it a sticker ?


:wave:


----------



## archimedes

... and is that a C2-CJ camo


----------



## 56FordGuy

Rat said:


> I have never seen that version of display unit before very cool. The surefire logo on the shelves is that lasered on or is it a sticker ?
> 
> 
> :wave:



I believe it's a fairly modern display, the attached catalog is copyrighted 2009. The Surefire logo seems to be painted on the shelves. They hang on aluminum brackets that cross the display, and the brackets can also hold some advertising as well. 















archimedes said:


> ... and is that a C2-CJ camo



It is. It's hanging out with an E2-CJ, a red Jeep labelled 3P and some other fun lights.  













I'm happy with the case, and very happy to have enough stands for all the lights. :candle:


----------



## luisma

56FordGuy great collection and very nice display, congrats those are very nice lights you have. 

thanks for sharing

Luis





56FordGuy said:


> I believe it's a fairly modern display, the attached catalog is copyrighted 2009. The Surefire logo seems to be painted on the shelves. They hang on aluminum brackets that cross the display, and the brackets can also hold some advertising as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is. It's hanging out with an E2-CJ, a red Jeep labelled 3P and some other fun lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with the case, and very happy to have enough stands for all the lights. :candle:


----------



## Str8stroke

56, I am jealous. Those are some very nice rigs you have there. 

If that is what you have on display, I am curious to peek inside that Browning safe! :naughty:


----------



## Rat

Str8stroke said:


> 56, I am jealous. Those are some very nice rigs you have there.
> 
> If that is what you have on display, I am curious to peek inside that Browning safe! :naughty:





+1 
I was thinking the same nice big safe :naughty:


----------



## bound

M111D:devil:


----------



## Rat

Very nice Brain great find.
Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Freeze

for use:







not for use:


----------



## Tana

Mr.Freeze said:


> for use:
> 
> not for use:



THAT LOOKS AWESOME !!!

When I get back home in a few days, I need to make a photo of my collection... it's been more than two years since the family photo's were made... although I have no cabinets like that to keep them in and take photo of... so... BEAUTIFUL setups, Mr.Freeze !!!


----------



## 56FordGuy

Very nice!


----------



## Redmonster13

It isnt much of a collection but its a start.





[/IMG]


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> Very nice Brain great find.
> Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


I post photos, although it is not a flashlight, but it is surefire flashlight maintenance kit.:tinfoil:
Its empty weight: 16.56Kg


----------



## bound

Mr.Freeze said:


> for use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not for use:


Hi Mr.Freeze,
Beautiful display cabinets, nice flashlight, nice watch!
Thank you for sharing.
brian


----------



## Meganoggin

bound said:


> I post photos, although it is not a flashlight, but it is surefire flashlight maintenance kit.:tinfoil:
> Its empty weight: 16.56Kg



Bound, that is incredible! I have never seen one!

Do you know how many were made? I would love one!

Tank you for sharing - Pete.


----------



## Str8stroke

Pete, one popped up on Ebay a few months back. It brought a pretty penny. They sure are neat.


----------



## Meganoggin

Str8stroke said:


> Pete, one popped up on Ebay a few months back. It brought a pretty penny. They sure are neat.



Agreed! I keep an eye on evilbay, but I have never seen one. Oh well, another to add to the list.


----------



## bound

Str8stroke said:


> Pete, one popped up on Ebay a few months back. It brought a pretty penny. They sure are neat.





Meganoggin said:


> Agreed! I keep an eye on evilbay, but I have never seen one. Oh well, another to add to the list.


Hi,
It's a millennium series weapon light repair kit, I think may not be a public sale of the project.
It has two wheels, which can be convenient to move.
It is very heavy, very strong, waterproof.
I want to use it as some surefire component to receive ark, or a good choice.
It's freight price is higher than itself.
Brian


----------



## Meganoggin

bound said:


> Hi,
> It's a millennium series weapon light repair kit, I think may not be a public sale of the project.
> It has two wheels, which can be convenient to move.
> It is very heavy, very strong, waterproof.
> I want to use it as some surefire component to receive ark, or a good choice.
> It's freight price is higher than itself.
> Brian



Thank you for the response Brian!

it looks like a Pelican / Peli case manufacture?

cheers - Pete.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

some old school kl1, kl2, kl3


----------



## kj2

Here is my first SF


----------



## cland72

I got my HA collection together for a family photo:

L1-RD, Gen 6 L1, A2-HA-WH four flats, A2-HA-YG, C2-HA w/ M61L 219A, and M4-CB.


----------



## Dirty wage guy

Nice collection Cland! Love those flats!


----------



## cland72

Dirty wage guy said:


> Nice collection Cland! Love those flats!



Thank you! 

I was lucky in being able to score the L1-RD and four flats A2 this year at very good prices, and got a chance to see what the four flats were all about. I love the old school knurling, and the flat sides give it even more grip.

I figure I got into flashlights about 5 years too late, because I love these older models. I bought my first G2 in 2007, and my first Malkoff M61 in 2009. Had I started in 2002, I probably would have a BUNCH of of these old SFs.


----------



## Dirty wage guy

L1-RD, Niiice! I hear you about getting into the flashlight game too late. The unfortunate thing for me was I was using flashlights and headlamps all the time for work from 01-05 and was buying any ol' elcheapo light I could get my hands on usually a POS from Walmart. If I only knew about CPF then...


----------



## cland72

Dirty wage guy said:


> L1-RD, Niiice! I hear you about getting into the flashlight game too late. The unfortunate thing for me was I was using flashlights and headlamps all the time for work from 01-05 and was buying any ol' elcheapo light I could get my hands on usually a POS from Walmart. If I only knew about CPF then...



If you knew about CPF then, you'd be a poorer man now!


----------



## Monocrom

cland72 said:


> If you knew about CPF then, you'd be a poorer man now!




I know *I* am!


----------



## Search

Was very nice being the first person to take this thing out of the wrapper.. With it's KX9T-C ready to give it a new look.


----------



## cland72

Search said:


> Was very nice being the first person to take this thing out of the wrapper.. With it's KX9T-C ready to give it a new look
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/LNE81fT.jpg?1



The picture isn't showing up - it says "the image you are requesting does not exist or is no longer available".


----------



## Search

cland72 said:


> The picture isn't showing up - it says "the image you are requesting does not exist or is no longer available".



Don't know why it did that. I've got 5 more incoming now. My wallet fits better though :/


----------



## cland72

Search said:


> Don't know why it did that. I've got 5 more incoming now. My wallet fits better though :/



Whatever you did to change the post, it worked. I can see it now! Perhaps it was a bad link.

I bought a NIB M4 a few years ago, and I know exactly how you feel. How does that knurling feel? Like it'll rip your fingerprints off? I love that feel...


----------



## Str8stroke

Search said:


> Don't know why it did that. I've got 5 more incoming now. My wallet fits better though :/



5 More M4s!!?? Ha! or 5 more SF lights?? Opening vintage stuff like that has a unique feel. On one hand it does feel excellent, on the other, knowing you are breaking the fresh wrapper on something that has been kept that way for so long has a gloomy side.  But they are made to be used and shown off! So I am like you, out the wrapper they come!


----------



## Search

cland72 said:


> Whatever you did to change the post, it worked. I can see it now! Perhaps it was a bad link.
> 
> I bought a NIB M4 a few years ago, and I know exactly how you feel. How does that knurling feel? Like it'll rip your fingerprints off? I love that feel...



The image was deleted from imgur. Guess they don't like SF lol. But yeah I've missed this knurling so much. It can't be beat. Nothing compares to how they feel in your hand.




Str8stroke said:


> 5 More M4s!!?? Ha! or 5 more SF lights?? Opening vintage stuff like that has a unique feel. On one hand it does feel excellent, on the other, knowing you are breaking the fresh wrapper on something that has been kept that way for so long has a gloomy side.  But they are made to be used and shown off! So I am like you, out the wrapper they come!



Yes of course 5 more M4s 

Nah I've got an L4 coming toda.., a NIB M3 CB, NIB e2e, mint Z3, NIB E2D, and still in its box first gen 6Z coming later.. it's been a productive week 

Still searching for a mint e1e that isn't 400 dollars though. Most I find are astronomically expensive or modded.


----------



## cland72

Search said:


> Nah I've got an L4 coming toda.., a NIB M3 CB, NIB e2e, mint Z3, NIB E2D, and still in its box first gen 6 coming later.. it's been a productive week



Holy cow, that's like the ideal Surefire starter kit. You'll enjoy every single one of those lights.


----------



## Search

cland72 said:


> Holy cow, that's like the ideal Surefire starter kit. You'll enjoy every single one of those lights.



Yeahhh they'll fit along nicely with the dozen others 

Edit**

Ughhh add a pristine Laser Products 6R with extender to the list.. think I finally found my pristine ha type III e1e too


----------



## cland72

Search, do you have an A2? If, not add it to your list as well :devil:

edited to add: LOL, that didn't take long!


----------



## Search

Got my E1e lol

Had I made it to the yg A2 I would have it. Going to have to drink a few beers before I pull the trigger on the white though. 

It's been a few years since I've added to my collection and this week alone has been pretty brutal. Why do I have to like the expensive stuff


----------



## bulbmogul

*Surefire Arc2-8C*

Picked up one of the very first ones in production and quite a thrill to own...! Anyone else out here yet snagged one for there Surefire Collection..? This is a must for any serious collector of Surefires..




http://www.pbase.com/bulbmogul/image/160877362


----------



## BIGLOU




----------



## Up All Night

Great stuff, great job! Nicely done BIGLOU! :twothumbs


----------



## Str8stroke

Awesome product placement BIGLOU. Looks like you are well versed in that arena. Your collection looks very nice.


----------



## scout24

Search- Could you kindly post a pic of that KX9T-C head on your M4 body? I'd love to see how well they go together...


----------



## Search

scout24 said:


> Search- Could you kindly post a pic of that KX9T-C head on your M4 body? I'd love to see how well they go together...


----------



## scout24

Thank you. Looks nice on there. 1000lm? 2x17670 I presume???


----------



## Search

scout24 said:


> Thank you. Looks nice on there. 1000lm? 2x17670 I presume???



Yeah its 1000. But no I run everything on primaries. I should invest in some 17670s though. I will never bore any of my lights because all 20+ are mint. Only my black EB1 is used as an EDC. I guess I've always been in that survival end of the world mindset and never wanted to rely on electricity to charge.. being as I don't think that's going to happen I should save myself some money 

I've currently got two pelican cr123a cases, one a 32 count and one a 24.. both full. And a 72 count box of cr123a batteries. Every light minus the EB1 has fresh batteries. After typing this out I think I'm going to order some rechargeables :/


----------



## BIGLOU




----------



## Search

It's posts like this one that make me want to forget what financial responsibility is and just go buy more lol


----------



## scout24

Thanks Search! Good info. Nice display, BIGLOU! Damn...


----------



## cland72

Golf clap


----------



## FREI

Search said:


> . I should invest in some 17670s though. /



Take 16650s. They are way better


----------



## Search

FREI said:


> Take 16650s. They are way better



I'm about to spend all night looking up information on batteries and which ones will work with my lights.. sigh lol


----------



## cland72

Not to go OT, but from what I understand the 16650s need a 4.3v charger to maximize their capacity. If you use a standard 4.2v charger, you won't get the mah spec'd on the label. Just a caveat to be aware of as you're looking around.


----------



## Up All Night

Search said:


> I'm about to spend all night looking up information on batteries and which ones will work with my lights.. sigh lol



If "playtime" will include high draw incands I would stick with AW 17670s. 16650s and some brands of 18650s simply pass out when stuck behind a screaming wire!


----------



## Search

Up All Night said:


> If "playtime" will include high draw incands I would stick with AW 17670s. 16650s and some brands of 18650s simply pass out when stuck behind a screaming wire!



All of my stuff is stock. I plan to buy one of those sexy Tana bezels to play with on an E1E but as far as the original stuff goes I want to keep it all minty. I've been reading all night about the differences in 16650 and 17650 and I'm remembering why I always stuck with primaries lol


----------



## Search

I ordered an E1B off Amazon a few days ago because the price was ridiculously low and it showed it being new. Best friend keeps my old one in her purse so it needed to be added back to the collection anyway..

Well it showed up and it had already been opened which worried me. As I got to the black inner box I noted that nothing about this had a bar code on it and I was hoping I didn't get ripped off somehow.

Wellllllllll this is what was in it


----------



## Search

Also.. take a look at Ebay items: 321843034174 & 321843807369


----------



## cland72

Search said:


> I ordered an E1B off Amazon a few days ago because the price was ridiculously low and it showed it being new. Best friend keeps my old one in her purse so it needed to be added back to the collection anyway..
> 
> Well it showed up and it had already been opened which worried me. As I got to the black inner box I noted that nothing about this had a bar code on it and I was hoping I didn't get ripped off somehow.
> 
> Wellllllllll this is what was in it



Wow, that's strange! What did you pay for it?


----------



## Search

cland72 said:


> Wow, that's strange! What did you pay for it?



Sorry not Amazon. It showed up in an Amazon box and I forgot where it was from. It was actually off Ebay. Got it for $70 shipped.


----------



## bykfixer

My collection so far




G2x Pro (x2) with 99¢ lanyards.


----------



## scout24

The tan SF's are sweet.


----------



## altermann

Got this one Executive Darthvader )))
one of the first produced E2D Defender flashlights made in 2001, without sign @us [email protected] old square body, rounded lense in the head, the tail cap is very rare - the mechanism and internal parts are identic to Z58 tail cap, but smaller.
















in comparison to other e-series tail caps















traditional underwater foto))


----------



## altermann




----------



## bound

surefire L4-HA-WH-TS


----------



## altermann

Christmas Tree installation






watch installation ))





















A2 - predator))


----------



## altermann

pretty domed lense


----------



## altermann

and with the chinese friend))


----------



## altermann




----------



## bykfixer

Well the collection has grown.
A couple of 6p (original) incans added, another tan G2X Pro, and a yellow G2 incan is scheduled to arrive next week.
In the rear is a Malkoff MD2





L to R:
- Stock G2 X Pro w/lanyard added.
- P6 Original with clicky tail cap. (to receive a Malkoff M61NL)
- P6 Original with P60 mimicing Malkoff M61WLL and lanyard added to tac switch.
- Tan stock G2X Pro with lanyard added.

Front is a tan G2X Pro that'll get a black Malkoff tail stand switch (and possibly mod to hi only)

Rear is a Malkoff MD2 with hi/lo switch. (Threw that in since it looks so cool with the Sure Fires, almost like a 6/6C)

I'm also accumultating a few P60's along the way.

The yellow G2 incan is to receive a Malkoff tail cap and a solarforce tac head, and in time a Malkoff M61NL. 

The nuetral NL model drop in gives off nice bright a 5 (regulated) hour run time at 130 lumens. 
The WLL is a nice retro beam of about 75 lumens and a 10 hour run time.


----------



## Str8stroke

byk, did you drill out the tail for that lanyard? Looks handy. And it looks like you have been busy on Ebay. lol


----------



## kj2

Like those Tan and Yellow SF's


----------



## bykfixer

Str8stroke said:


> byk, did you drill out the tail for that lanyard? Looks handy. And it looks like you have been busy on Ebay. lol




Yes. It was something I'd never seen done and thought "hmmmm, wth."

The nitrolon ones were easy. 1/8" into the side and 1/8" down with 1/8" final size.
Hole was L shaped when done. A right angle dental pick pulled the cord through the hole.

The tactical cap was drilled down about 1/8", sideways about 1/16", then the "down ward" hole was oversized at about a 45° angle with a 7/64" bit. Same with horizontal hole, so the hole ended up at an angle throughout. Sorta C shaped. Exposed metal was painted with an expoxy paint pen. 

The Malkoff was drilled 7/64" at a 45 the whole way. The HA coating required a small punch before bit would stop walking. A black sharpie epoxy paint pen was used to cover the micro scratches from the bit walking.

Each hole started out 3/64", then 5/64" then final size.

All of my SureFire lights have come from Amazon.

Edit: Another black 6P on the way. It is to get an ML61NL.

Hopefully one day a gun metal, a USA and an NRA 6P will be in the collection.


----------



## Str8stroke

Awesome. Thanks for the detailed description.


----------



## bykfixer

You're welcome.

I chose the L shaped holes on the G2's to leave as much 'meat' between holes as practical.

Drilling through the protruding lip of the Malkoff and the G2 made it easy to know I wasn't puncturing the cap. 

The tac switch on the 6P was a roll of the dice. I had no idea how thick it was. Being a Sure Fire, I held it in my hand and figured it was plenty thick because it was so weighty. But I won't drill another one.


----------



## bykfixer

Just bought Stevie Wonder's Sure Fire!!





Eh, just kidding. But it's so bright even he could see it.

10 minutes after opening it I decorated the logo with sharpie enamel paint pen...then inserted an M61WLL. 

Bought it used, and it arrived with a new P60 and batteries.

Word to the wise...do not handle your yellow nitrolon with greasy hands.


----------



## RI Chevy

Cool. It should clean up nicely though.


----------



## altermann

bykfixer said:


> Just bought Stevie Wonder's Sure Fire!!
> 
> 
> 
> Word to the wise...do not handle your yellow nitrolon with greasy hands.



nice yellow light, the old teeth brush with couple of soap will solve any dirt marks


----------



## Mr.Freeze

old Ladies: Laser Products 7ZT, 12ZM and 12P


----------



## bykfixer

RI Chevy said:


> Cool. It should clean up nicely though.





altermann said:


> nice yellow light, the old teeth brush with couple of soap will solve any dirt marks



Thanks fellas. Toothbrush did great.




This one got a lanyard too.



Mr.Freeze said:


> old Ladies: Laser Products 7ZT, 12ZM and 12P



Great Scott. Looks like you could morse code to Mars with those babies.

Very nice.


----------



## Str8stroke

Sharpie Enamel looks great. Good idea.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Thanks

Wear is an issue, so I'll give the logo a good scuff with some course sand paper and re-apply when need be. 
But this light is meant to be a beater, so there's no hurry.


----------



## bykfixer

Last 2 for a while. 
Not shown are the yellow G2 and the black and the tan G2X PRO that were purchased to stash in the package. 

The pictured tan one will be for nightstand use. It'll get a lanyard and some sharpie enamel decorating.

The pictured black G2 is getting tac head with that mean looking bezel and a Z59. It already has a Malkoff WL drop in.

It was kinda fun using the twisty cap from the G2 onto the tan one to twist on low, twist off, then twist on high...but the novelty soon wore off.


20 minutes later...





Waiting on parts for the black one.


----------



## scout24

Mr. Freeze- Those Old Ladies look as good now as they did back in the day! Bykfixr- Enjoy that G2, they are classics in their own right. I've got a couple here and there...  I've always had a Surefire or three around, with a weakness for C2's for some reason. I think I'm up to seven. I don't have any worthy of the extremely rare SF's thread, but have recently purchased my first three crosshairs lights. Two early M2's (Centurions) with the Z44 style bezel, and an almost mint Crosshairs M3. I guess I need a pic of the whole gang...


----------



## bykfixer

^^ yup, pix or it didn't happen.


I'm pretty much done with my sure fire fetish. I wanted one for each of the Malkoff drop ins I wanted to try. 

The pair of 6p lights and a pair of G2 have the 4 different tints/brighness levels I wanted to try. I like the WLL the best as it closely mimics the P60 bulb.

The WL has a little more punch through darkness and I ended up liking the NL the best for self protection, so the black G2 that's getting the crenellated bezel is getting a NL.

Recent family photo:



The black G2 on the left got an Elzetta lanyard ring to hold the 99¢ lanyard. Nice little ring for $3.


----------



## altermann

[URL=http://piccy.info/view3/8821890/37cfb7ef07c1ae62d293bb79b7985117/1200/]








[/URL]


----------



## bykfixer

Sweeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## altermann

today received an offer for few lx2 lumamax abel brown trout and Dorado and one e1b brown trout ... but i don't even imagine how much it cost now...
who can help me with evaluation of the actual price of these lights please p.m. me


----------



## Bullzeyebill

altermann said:


> today received an offer for few lx2 lumamax abel brown trout and Dorado and one e1b brown trout ...
> who interested can p.m. me



No postings, regarding selling, are allowed in this forum.

Bill


----------



## altermann

Bullzeyebill said:


> No postings, regarding selling, are allowed in this forum.
> 
> Bill




ok, 
sorry


----------



## bykfixer

Parts for the used G2 finished arriving;



Final toy is a SolarForce crenalatted head, a Malkoff M61NL, and an Olympus cameras type lanyard attached to an Elzetta ring. 
Oh, I stuck with the twisty switch tail cap. It grew on me. 

The Solar Force runs out of threads about 1 turn too soon. So the o-ring fixes the flicker.

My buddy also sent me some 2200 rechargeable 123's w/case, more Olympus style lanyards, silver Elzetta style rings and a Malkoff clone pocket clip. 

The Sure Fire collection is complete (I think)...but I am eyeing the early Titans. Not the new headlight bright but the 200(?)/15 one.


----------



## Str8stroke

Nice lego too bykfixer. Maybe post that in the SF lego thread too. 

I see it was a tad too long. Have you tried trimming the springs?? That usually helps out a tad. I usually cut all mine for my G's.


----------



## She is...

surefire weapon M and scout tan...
M952, M962, M972...
SCOUT M600V, M620V, M600U...


----------



## Str8stroke

She is, very nice Weaponlight Collection there my friend. I would love to see them all mounted up and ready for action.


----------



## bykfixer

Str8stroke said:


> Nice lego too bykfixer. Maybe post that in the SF lego thread too.
> 
> I see it was a tad too long. Have you tried trimming the springs?? That usually helps out a tad. I usually cut all mine for my G's.





Added to a previous post on the Lego thread.

Actually the Solar Force was not applying enough pressure to the drop in to complete the circuit. 
I stretched the spring and got it working, but then it rattled and flickered. So an o-ring squeezed between the lens and drop in filled the gap, applied enough force to the circuit with about 3 turns left before running out of threads, and stopped the rattle/flicker.


----------



## bykfixer

dawg gone double post!!!

I pay extra to have lousy signals everywhere instead of good ones in _some_ places.


----------



## Dioni

She is... said:


> surefire weapon M and scout tan...
> M952, M962, M972...
> SCOUT M600V, M620V, M600U...


Cool!


----------



## scout24

My three crosshairs. The front M2 sees dog walking duty, the other and the M3 look on jealously from their shelf...  Crummy phone pic, my camera is packed away at the moment. Didn't think these were worthy of the rare and unusual thread. Only the M3 is almost mint, the M2's were exceedingly well cared for, but both were users before I got them.


----------



## altermann

scout24 said:


> My three crosshairs. The front M2 sees dog walking duty, the other and the M3 look on jealously from their shelf...  Crummy phone pic, my camera is packed away at the moment. Didn't think these were worthy of the rare and unusual thread. Only the M3 is almost mint, the M2's were exceedingly well cared for, but both were users before I got them.




nice crosshair set:twothumbs
what's the average price now for M3 with the same logo? haven't seen them for sale for a long time


----------



## altermann

E1e with adaptors fit FM 3 H head))) lol


----------



## monanza

Now that's what I call EDC! :twothumbs


----------



## Eric242

*E*very*D*ay*C*razyness


----------



## RI Chevy

Looks like it will have a 1 minute runtime. Lol
Like a Flash, then change the battery.


----------



## Str8stroke

LOL, that is awesome. Seriously, you need a lanyard. If you drop that, you could loose a toe.  Love it. Big question.......does it blend??? No sorry, I mean, does it work??


----------



## Dioni

altermann said:


> E1e with adaptors fit FM 3 H head))) lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1240


hahaha


----------



## altermann

RI Chevy said:


> Looks like it will have a 1 minute runtime. Lol
> Like a Flash, then change the battery.



like a flash))
yes)))


----------



## Dioni




----------



## ForrestChump

Make a good alien hat.

:tinfoil:


----------



## altermann

Str8stroke said:


> LOL, that is awesome. Seriously, you need a lanyard. If you drop that, you could loose a toe.  Love it. Big question.......does it blend??? No sorry, I mean, does it work??



i even didn't thought to check)))


----------



## altermann

Just received within few days :
early E1l Outdoorsman minty cond. (maybe the first production)





single mode KL1 head not KX1





Big domed glass lense like a fish eye,












old style Z61 tail cap, which is exactly the small copy of Z58 





Two C3 Centurions
like their shape, very comfortable in hand.










A2 AViator with warm white custom onion ring and with the Five Mega socket for strion bulbs










and some ordinary lights
A2l, LX2, other A2 (NIP)


----------



## cland72

altermann said:


> Just received within few days :
> early E1l Outdoorsman minty cond. (maybe the first production)
> 
> single mode KL1 head not KX1
> 
> Big domed glass lense like a fish eye,
> 
> old style Z61 tail cap, which is exactly the small copy of Z58
> 
> Two C3 Centurions
> like their shape, very comfortable in hand.
> 
> A2 AViator with warm white custom onion ring and with the Five Mega socket for strion bulbs
> 
> and some ordinary lights
> A2l, LX2, other A2 (NIP)



Dude, that's a nice collection you have. Love the C3-HA.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

some with KL Heads:






some 3 cell flashlights:





some defenders:





some "z":





some with cryos bezel:





some old ladies:


----------



## altermann




----------



## Bullzeyebill

Gunter, your collection is impressive. :thumbsup:

Bill


----------



## Mr.Freeze

thank you, sir!

still working on...


----------



## bulbmogul

*Surefire Arc2-8C*


----------



## altermann

find some of my old photos )


----------



## bound

altermann said:


> find some of my old photos )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TE]
> *Hi,
> Is that a battery pack 2 green seal box?
> Brian*


----------



## altermann

Actually not, this is the parts from some russian military equipment, these boxes have a treated holes to fix them to the surface vertically or horizontally, but the batterys fits them well)


----------



## altermann

Will shot some photos of them later


----------



## Dioni

hahaha.... nice pic altermann!


----------



## etc

bykfixer said:


> ^^ yup, pix or it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much done with my sure fire fetish. I wanted one for each of the Malkoff drop ins I wanted to try.
> 
> The pair of 6p lights and a pair of G2 have the 4 different tints/brighness levels I wanted to try. I like the WLL the best as it closely mimics the P60 bulb.
> 
> The WL has a little more punch through darkness and I ended up liking the NL the best for self protection, so the black G2 that's getting the crenellated bezel is getting a NL.
> 
> Recent family photo:
> 
> 
> 
> The black G2 on the left got an Elzetta lanyard ring to hold the 99¢ lanyard. Nice little ring for $3.



Nice collection. My only true 100% surefire is the G2X pro, also in the tan.

Seeing so many tailcaps mutilated (drilling the hole for the lanyard) is disturbing. But I get the point that you need the lanyard, I understand it can be useful.


----------



## Dioni

My old nitrolon collection:

8NX
G3-BK
G2-BK
G2-OD
G2-TAN
G2-YL
G2-HD
G2-OR (custom)
G2-FYL
G2-BK Mini (custom)
G2Z-BK
G2Z-OD
G2Z-TAN
P116C


----------



## bound

altermann said:


> Actually not, this is the parts from some russian military equipment, these boxes have a treated holes to fix them to the surface vertically or horizontally, but the batterys fits them well)





altermann said:


> Will shot some photos of them later


Hi，
Thank you.
It is very interesting items.
If you can show some photos of the inside of the box so much the better.
:twothumbs
Brian


----------



## bound

Dioni said:


> My old nitrolon collection:
> 
> 8NX
> G3-BK
> G2-BK
> G2-OD
> G2-TAN
> G2-YL
> G2-HD
> G2-OR (custom)
> G2-FYL
> G2-BK Mini (custom)
> G2Z-BK
> G2Z-OD
> G2Z-TAN
> P116C


Is G1 the right?


----------



## Dioni

bound said:


> Is G1 the right?


hahah... yep!

It is also known as G2 mini or poor man's 3P :laughing:


----------



## altermann

Dioni said:


> or poor man's 3P :laughing:


----------



## altermann




----------



## kj2




----------



## altermann




----------



## altermann

bound said:


> Hi，
> Thank you.
> It is very interesting items.
> If you can show some photos of the inside of the box so much the better.
> :twothumbs
> Brian




Here the photos
the boxes fully metall body, aluminum or titan, rubber sealing surface ot the spring flip-top cover.
i've check them for radiation, they are clear, because very offen the military equipment is radioactive.


----------



## Str8stroke

altermann, Nice! 

I see you're a fan of the A2 too. Bad joke. Those green things look like thrusters of some sort?


----------



## altermann

Str8stroke said:


> altermann, Nice!
> 
> I see you're a fan of the A2 too. Bad joke. Those green things look like thrusters of some sort?




not exactly
it's a coolers from aircraft electronics they rotate 19000 times per minute


----------



## bound

altermann said:


> Here the photos
> the boxes fully metall body, aluminum or titan, rubber sealing surface ot the spring flip-top cover.
> i've check them for radiation, they are clear, because very offen the military equipment is radioactive
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> alderman,
> Very nice.
> Thanks.
> Brian


----------



## bound

altermann said:


>


Hi altermann,
M3 A00003:twothumbs


----------



## WallE




----------



## Flyflash

Here's most of mine. A lot of them have been TANA modded!


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice!


----------



## luisma

Very nice collection Flyflash lots of Tana upgrades in those lights. 

thanks for showing them to us...

Luis


----------



## Mr.Freeze

do az2 always have "x" serial numbers? :thinking:


----------



## Eric242

Nahh, some say X are prototypes but I personaly doubt it since we have at least one picture of a X serial# of over 200..... (not an AZ2 btw.). But definitly hard to come by and rather rare!

Eric


----------



## Mr.Freeze

thank you, eric!

und sonst, alles klar in der republik?


----------



## 5S8Zh5

6P M61LL / G2 green stock P60 incandescent / G2 black M61LL


----------



## altermann

new toys received today ))


----------



## Welfare

I love my lights.


----------



## Str8stroke

Good looking collection Welfare. Interesting tailcap on the P3X. Made me do a double take.


----------



## kj2

Nice collection Welfare


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## Gunner P

E1B and M2 recently added to the collection.


----------



## luisma

Gunner nice collection you have there

Luis



Gunner P said:


> E1B and M2 recently added to the collection.


----------



## bound

2211X Ice and fire


----------



## WallE

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BigDeeeeeeee

Late 90s 9Z and 6Z. Have a 3P around here somewhere too.


----------



## Monocrom

Nice pic.

SF 9Z is so underrated, even when it was back then; still in production. I think most folks figured why get a 9Z when you can have an M3? But I love the balance of my 9Z when actually gripping the light by its rubberized ring.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Great picture, WallE, of some beautiful, classic C3's! :twothumbs

~ Chance


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## scout24

Mr Freeze- Very nice KT1/2 HA Turbohead! I have two in black, but think the HA look so nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Thank you, Sir!

Well, the shape of theese old Turbo Heads is still amazing. I have both, in black and HA and i'm not sure wich one looks better! ;-)


----------



## altermann

Mr.Freeze said:


>




KL 5 you.ve bought on ebay a week ago)) nice item)


----------



## Mr.Freeze

if you mean that kl5 screwed on a 6p, you're right!
flashaholics world seems to be small like a fotball?


----------



## altermann

yes with the black 6p body) i wanted this KL5 too, but you was the highest bidder.


----------



## bound

M2-ST & C2-EM


----------



## WallE




----------



## Rat

To everybody on this page you all have some sweet lights. 
Good to see this thread is still powering along.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

old Laser Products:  12ZM, 7Z, 6R Turbo, 9P, 6Z, 6P, LU60, 3P


----------



## write2dgray

Thanks for sharing!

LU60? That's a new one on me. Any details on this model and what differentiates it?


----------



## Mr.Freeze

well, it has an old Laser Products Z32 Bezel only the Tailcap is a newer one.


----------



## etc

Not sure if I can play, as 90% of what I have is Surefire clones. I only have 2 authentic Surefires. If that's not OK, please delete the post.

Surefire G2x Pro and 6P. (left most and second from the left, respectively)


----------



## bykfixer

See-ing all those clones is disturbing. But I understand you need cheap lights.


etc said:


> Nice collection. My only true 100% surefire is the G2X pro, also in the tan.
> 
> Seeing so many tailcaps mutilated (drilling the hole for the lanyard) is disturbing. But I get the point that you need the lanyard, I understand it can be useful.



They're all spare tail caps. The original tail caps are in a parts box thank ya.


----------



## Str8stroke

etc, that is awesome. I am good with it. lol


----------



## Raggasonic

bound said:


> M2-ST & C2-EM



I want this Strider so hard...


----------



## WallE




----------



## altermann

new items are here) this is not ordinary Lx2 and e1b, they are special..
more photos soonest


----------



## monanza

Would love to know more!


----------



## altermann

We have almost midnight - Merry Christmas to all.
I was a good boy all the year so i got from Santa the best gifts ever
lol))


----------



## Str8stroke

altermann, you da man! Super super awesome! I am totally envious of that collection! Thanks for the group shot.


----------



## scout24

Beautiful picture! I'd love to find a red/ blue/ trout E1B...


----------



## archimedes

Please post those in the "Rare/Unusual SureFires" thread, @altermann ... beautiful photo, and @Rat will definitely want to see those Abel SF's


----------



## altermann

M4 DevasTorch 
night photo with moon halo on the top


----------



## Welfare

Kj2, thanks and have a good new year.


----------



## Welfare

Str8stroke said:


> Good looking collection Welfare. Interesting tailcap on the P3X. Made me do a double take.[/
> 
> 
> Str8stroke thanks. I love the P3X but it's a little slippy and that tailcap makes it a lot better.


----------



## bound

altermann said:


> We have almost midnight - Merry Christmas to all.
> I was a good boy all the year so i got from Santa the best gifts ever
> lol))


Wow :twothumbs:twothumbs
Niu！


----------



## etc

Welfare said:


> I love my lights.



I had to look at your post to understand what he meant about the tailcap. Yeah, good idea to swap P3x Tc with Z41 tailcap. I like Z41 a lot better. In fact, I use the twisty option on the TC of Surefire G2x Pro myself, and not the clicky.


----------



## bound

Hello all,
Happy New Year!:drunk:

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTQyODg5MDI1Mg==.html

Sorry,I'm not youtube.

This piece of music: Johannes Brahms
Song: Allegro moderate
Photo: shufewf
Photograph: Brian
Playing a musical instrument: Piano
Main play: Surefire

Brian


----------



## Str8stroke

Brian! You win! I quit! Totally awesome video. That cutout is insanity. :bow::bow:


----------



## altermann




----------



## WallE




----------



## WallE

Gift Santa under the Christmas tree






I'd like to know how they shine .... but they are all square.
Where can I find the square batteries?


----------



## Str8stroke

Send them to me and I have some square batteries. Awesome collection and display too.


----------



## altermann

WallE said:


>



Twin Peaks Black Lodge style ha ha, SUreFire walk with me))


----------



## magellan

Nice photos and collection!


----------



## blanex1

etc said:


> I had to look at your post to understand what he meant about the tailcap. Yeah, good idea to swap P3x Tc with Z41 tailcap. I like Z41 a lot better. In fact, I use the twisty option on the TC of Surefire G2x Pro myself, and not the clicky.



i would love to no where you got the pocket clips for your 6p's,having a hard time finding like one like this!:shakehead


----------



## RI Chevy

Check darksucks.com they have them. They are titanium.


----------



## Str8stroke

If you don't want Ti, check out Solarforce too.


----------



## ven

Awesome collections, wow i have some catching to do! only started a few days back :laughing:

For now a 6p








Seans triple nichia inside








Today thanks to JP an M2 in the box with all the accessories 




Vinhs P60vn quad with 4x xpl HI 5000k and drivervnx2 inside















To come, Barry's C2 and that should be it for a while.........


Cheers ven


----------



## kj2

From zero to two SF lights in a week. Good job!


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> From zero to two SF lights in a week. Good job!



Cheers kj2..................you have certainly caused part of this! 
3 in a weekend...........cant wait for Barry's C2 with the trits installed...........

Thats it for a good bit now though, need to catch up :laughing:


----------



## Espionage Studio

Bound, thanks for the video of your amazing collection!


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## ven

Awesome Mr.Freeze

Little update

m2 has a VOB XHP70 de-dome , programmable driver/6p nichia triple 4 mode/C2 malkoff neutral L/M/H and the c2 with trits and cryos has a P60vn 5000k xp-l HI's with drivervnx2!


----------



## GusManB

Hi this is my little collection

M6 with M3 Head(temporary). I am having the M6 Head Moded with a 4x Triple XPG2 CW

6P with KL3, TnC Det, and Z49. Plan to mod the KL3 to an XHP-70

C2 with KL3, and SW02. Plan to mod the KL3 to a Triple.
The z32 is shown for size comparison.

Stock E2E-SG. Might upgrade the head.

E2E with TNT Trip Nichia Upgrade and SS Bezel & Shroud

I have an M3 on the way.going to extend it in to an M4.

An L6 is on my list for a future project


----------



## Mr.Freeze

some Teardrop:





some Defender:


----------



## GusManB

Nice! Teardrops, need to find one to add to my collection.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Been a while since I accessed the Surefire drawer or posted a photo...
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...6-03/8215D2D3-5381-4146-B810-06633EF384AE.jpg


----------



## ven

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Been a while since I accessed the Surefire drawer or posted a photo...
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...6-03/8215D2D3-5381-4146-B810-06633EF384AE.jpg









WOW........................


----------



## Str8stroke

Yup, eddie, that is a fine collection. I see lots of silver/GM, looking fine!


----------



## shinando

my small collection of surefire lights.
excited to see so many awesome lights in this thread.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> WOW........................



You know what's crazy? Eddie has just as many FourSevens lights. ................... Dudes crazy!

~ Chance


----------



## Rat

shinando said:


> my small collection of surefire lights.
> excited to see so many awesome lights in this thread.



Be careful Shinando before you know it you will have as many as in the picture below your post very addictive.


:wave:


----------



## shinando

Rat said:


> Be careful Shinando before you know it you will have as many as in the picture below your post very addictive.
> 
> 
> :wave:



Hey Rat! Yes, I've been on the forum the last few days and have already ordered more stuff.geez.


----------



## Str8stroke

shinando said:


> Hey Rat! Yes, I've been on the forum the last few days and have already ordered more stuff.geez.



You are toast sir! lol Nice start and have fun. Don't forget to have a look at the Surefire E Series Addicts Unite thread. It is a blast too! 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?234418-SureFire-E-Series-Addicts-Unite!


----------



## xdayv




----------



## ven

Great pics Dave


----------



## xdayv

ven said:


> Great pics Dave



Cheers Ven!


----------



## shinando

Str8stroke said:


> You are toast sir! lol Nice start and have fun. Don't forget to have a look at the Surefire E Series Addicts Unite thread. It is a blast too!
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?234418-SureFire-E-Series-Addicts-Unite!




Hey ! haha, yea, have been looking at that thread too!


----------



## 1pt21

Well I've been a lurker on this thread for some time now, I think it's time to contribute...


I have probably over 100 SF's , but here are some good pics of my faves that are on display in my house:

Left to right: C2 with a Seraph 1 cell extender (great ano match!), runs a Malkoff M30W on 2x Eneloops with OR delrin spacer (SS Blasted bezel), SF 9P with OR Brass Zero Rez and 2x Eneloops with OR delrin spacer and M30W (gold flat bezel), SF Z2 with P90 and 2x 16340 (gold crenelated bezel), SF 6P with McClicky & OEM P60 Drop-In (gold flat bezel) and C2 with Solarforce head and incan P60. I think the lanyards/rings were from all from a seller here on CPF, or fleabay custom...






5x SF A2's: all upgraded with Caliposoii rings (various types) and far right has delrin tail-standing tailcap upgrade. All Roundie's... Have some 4 sided flats laying around (not pictured). SF battery holder in there and the one engraved head A2 was from a former Military buddy of mine (no idea what the #'s mean). In the background between the far right two is a bent pushrod from my 88 Mustang GT LOL. Massive cam, cut down GT40 Iron Heads and 1.7 roller rockers did not end up well.......... Luckily only bent one!





Left to right: SF M6 crenelated bezel, FM goodies & batt holder, SF M4 Stock (my Holy Grail light, surprisingly took me years to find and was bought by the wife for NOT CHEAP haha) and an early SF M6 Cross-Hair edition pretty much stock (has plastic push-in lens). Brass back-scratcher and guarded by Hogwarts finest!







Cannot access my E-series collection (my favorite) due to my house being a disaster area ATM.... 

MANY more to come, just finally wanted to contribute to this thread :thumbs:


----------



## bykfixer

Very nice 1pt! Those action figures look manacing while guarding that awesome-threesome of Americana.

Look forward to more. 

Off topic:








Saw these on the internet this morning and thought "now why would mean oleSureFire go after these poor-misunderstood guys"? 
Not! 

Back to topic:
I've only added one more SureFire to my collection lately. 




A G2L with a round SolarForce head. 




It fits this poor, beat up P60L like a glove.




The combo puts out a nice beam.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A couple of Overeadyized Surfires. 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Love them both CG, very very nice...............liking the bit of bling on the 6p.


----------



## ven

Nice collection 1pt


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thanks Ven. Here's my first quality flashlight. The one that started me on my quest. 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Do like that mix with head/body


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Yes, the metal facilitates the use of a brighter drop-in when desired. It's a little more versatile. 

~ C.G.


----------



## ven

Little bling.........


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


>



That's a combination that's hard to beat when it comes to heat dissipation. :candle: 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

That one has the z32 (m2) size cryos which was originally meant for the m2.................however i like the m2 as it is so left it alone.

That C2 has a P60vn , quad xp-l HI 5000k, sure i have it set at 1/25/100% which tends to be my preferred setting and keep it 3 mode for a happy medium. Low for "creeping about" , 25% covers pretty much everything and some, then 100% for ........well just because you can :laughing:


----------



## 1pt21

bykfixer said:


> Very nice 1pt! Those action figures look manacing while guarding that awesome-threesome of Americana.
> 
> Look forward to more.
> 
> Off topic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw these on the internet this morning and thought "now why would mean oleSureFire go after these poor-misunderstood guys"?
> Not!



Thanks guys, as I said this is just a taste hehe.

Hey Byk, so are those knock-off G2's or special runs???


----------



## simba

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 1pt21




----------



## bykfixer

simba said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


wow, Wow WOW!!!!!



1pt21 said:


> Hey Byk, so are those knock-off G2's or special runs???


Not sure. While researching the history of Pentagon Lights (the defunct flashlight maker) I kept running across them.
Seems sites in Cz, Denmark, and a bunch of other places sell them. And the web address on the photo takes you to an Austrailian site who lists all 4 colors SureFire used for their G2.

Tbh I did not want to pay $180 shipping to find out 1pt. lol


----------



## newbie66

ven said:


> Little bling.........



NICE!

But first pic, does that C2 have a tritium or is it a mark of some kind?


----------



## newbie66

Nothing grand and crappy camera so nothing to post for me.


----------



## Str8stroke

If you guys like SF legos make sure you don't miss the thread I linked below: If you have time, start from the first page and enjoy! Even PK stops by to comment from time to time. 

Simba, check out post #1107. You will dig that.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?170804-Surefire-Lego/page37


----------



## simba

Str8stroke said:


> If you guys like SF legos make sure you don't miss the thread I linked below: If you have time, start from the first page and enjoy! Even PK stops by to comment from time to time.
> 
> Simba, check out post #1107. You will dig that.
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?170804-Surefire-Lego/page37



Thanks for the link. Nice SF legos


----------



## ven

newbie66 said:


> NICE!
> 
> But first pic, does that C2 have a tritium or is it a mark of some kind?



Yes 2 trits, 1 each side from precision works


----------



## newbie66

ven said:


> Yes 2 trits, 1 each side from precision works



Wow! That is nice! I am sure the price is too.


----------



## Str8stroke

ven said:


> Yes 2 trits, 1 each side from precision works


It is one of their nicest pieces for sure. I thought I remember reading somewhere that it was so much work to do correctly that he won't offer it again. So that makes it rare and sought after too!


----------



## gotothelight

Most of them.


----------



## newbie66

gotothelight said:


> Most of them.



Impressive!


----------



## ven

Str8stroke said:


> It is one of their nicest pieces for sure. I thought I remember reading somewhere that it was so much work to do correctly that he won't offer it again. So that makes it rare and sought after too!



iirc Barry may have done around 6 , said it was quite a time consuming process . 

Very easy to find in the night , just have to make sure it's on a low mode start!!! A few 1000lm are not welcome
in the early hours.


----------



## 1pt21

bykfixer said:


> Tbh I did not want to pay $180 shipping to find out 1pt. lol



Hah checked for myself, and ain't that the truth brother!!!


----------



## Tad CSW

My Surefire Z2s:twothumbs


----------



## Tad CSW

6Ps and 6Z:laughing:


----------



## 1pt21

Tad CSW said:


> 6Ps and 6Z:laughing:



So you're the owner of TAD Customs website?? 

Been trying to figure if it's safe to make an order or not. Apparently not many people have heard of you and you're site around here (only thing holding me back from an order)..


----------



## Tad CSW

1pt21 said:


> So you're the owner of TAD Customs website??
> 
> Been trying to figure if it's safe to make an order or not. Apparently not many people have heard of you and you're site around here (only thing holding me back from an order)..




Yes, I am the one you are looking for. :naughty:

Two weeks ago I received an email from Ahshan (who started the A2 adapter post here) asking if I can make this for the market. Yes of course. So one week ago a sample was made and sent to Ahshan. I sold this adapter a long time ago in local or Asia market with no issue reported, but this time I would like an expert like Ahshan to test and approve again before production. I think he has just received the sample and he will post a review soon. :twothumbs

I understand that you will not purchase from an unknown source. That's why I am keeping my mouth shut and not going to promote this here by myself, and am waiting for feedback from Ahshan. I think he would be able to answer all of your questions objectively.

I am new to CPF, and new in selling stuff to worldwide. When Ahshan came to me I was making drop-ins and I did not even have a website.


----------



## 1pt21

Tad CSW said:


> Yes, I am the one you are looking for. :naughty:



Order placed for a Mag Bi-Pin Drop-In And an M-series Bi-Pin Drop-In.. Was just waiting to make sure you're legit, and you seriously have FM beat to the punch for my $$$

Will update this thread with my experience. Really hope some A-Series and E-Series Drop-Ins become available. Pleeeeease! Haha

Let us know whats in the works!! :twothumbs


--Paul Coniglio


----------



## m4a1usr

Tad CSW said:


> Yes, I am the one you are looking for. :naughty:
> 
> Two weeks ago I received an email from Ahshan (who started the A2 adapter post here) asking if I can make this for the market. Yes of course. So one week ago a sample was made and sent to Ahshan. I sold this adapter a long time ago in local or Asia market with no issue reported, but this time I would like an expert like Ahshan to test and approve again before production. I think he has just received the sample and he will post a review soon. :twothumbs
> 
> I understand that you will not purchase from an unknown source. That's why I am keeping my mouth shut and not going to promote this here by myself, and am waiting for feedback from Ahshan. I think he would be able to answer all of your questions objectively.
> 
> I am new to CPF, and new in selling stuff to worldwide. When Ahshan came to me I was making drop-ins and I did not even have a website.



Are those copper MCPCB for the XHP70? If your having custom Cu pads made any chance you might be able to get some 8mm XML size made? There's been a need for those and it's a size well suited for building KT4 size LED towers.


----------



## Tad CSW

m4a1usr said:


> Are those copper MCPCB for the XHP70? If your having custom Cu pads made any chance you might be able to get some 8mm XML size made? There's been a need for those and it's a size well suited for building KT4 size LED towers.


Yes this is copper MCPCB and it should be the first standard 16mm MCPCB for XHP70 in the world. 
Send me an email for the 8mm XML MCPCB. I am not so sure how to solder the wires in such a small MCPCB?


----------



## Dioni

Does Someone have an entire "6's collection" versions? :thinking: (6R, 6P, 6PD, 6PL, etc...)


----------



## Monocrom

Dioni said:


> Does Someone have an entire "6's collection" versions? :thinking: (6R, 6P, 6PD, 6PL, etc...)



I'm willing to bet Al does. But he doesn't post here anymore.


----------



## simba

[/URL][/IMG]

A00003. The lowest serial no. I have got


----------



## Str8stroke

That is low. Nice score. There is a twin in the 300's on eBay right now. BIN of $90. Not bad.


----------



## kj2

This E2L AA just came in. SN: X00030


----------



## Mr.Freeze

a little lego:


----------



## newbie66

kj2 said:


> This E2L AA just came in. SN: X00030



Nice light with a nice serial number. 

So how is the tint? Blueish? Greenish?


----------



## kj2

newbie66 said:


> Nice light with a nice serial number.
> 
> So how is the tint? Blueish? Greenish?



Has a pretty white tint for a Surefire


----------



## ven

Love or hate................the marmiteurion


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Love or hate................the marmiteurion



Love Love Love. In fact what is there not to Love)


----------



## ven

Not sure what it is with surefire lights and me, the standard look just appeals to me and feel its kind of pimping it with some mods......................maybe just me :laughing:

Triad tail caps are fine though, maybe its the cu cryos being a bit in ya face.


----------



## Offgridled

Love the cyros but you know that


----------



## ven

I do too, fantastic add on for any compatible light


----------



## Offgridled

Been looking at those trit bezel rings .sweet!!!


----------



## ven

Sure that one is just a xeno OG, ebay have them, shops like HKe in stainless, black and gold

Bit blurred but xeno st03


----------



## Offgridled

Going to look that up.


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Sure that one is just a xeno OG, ebay have them, shops like HKe in stainless, black and gold
> 
> Bit blurred but xeno st03



Just bought 2 black. Good heads up there


----------



## newbie66

kj2 said:


> Has a pretty white tint for a Surefire



Really??? Thought for sure it will have some blue or green. That is good to hear! Thx!!


----------



## newbie66

As always, amazing collection you have there ven! Always got the best!


----------



## kj2

newbie66 said:


> Really??? Thought for sure it will have some blue or green. That is good to hear! Thx!!


Corona has a very slightly bluish tint in it, other than that it's white.


----------



## ven

newbie66 said:


> As always, amazing collection you have there ven! Always got the best!




Thanks for kind words but would not go that far  Money stops me from having the best, kids aid that very well :laughing: I like to think i am a little more fussy, sure a z2 maybe the next surefire at some point but i cant get use out of my 4!!!!! Can only hold one at a time(being realistic) and i like to enjoy a light at a time if makes sense. Love the c2's so far the most, body design a bit over the 6p. The 6p to me is the classic light, simple in looks yet classy(my impressions).


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> Thanks for kind words but would not go that far  Money stops me from having the best, kids aid that very well :laughing: I like to think i am a little more fussy, sure a z2 maybe the next surefire at some point but i cant get use out of my 4!!!!! Can only hold one at a time(being realistic) and i like to enjoy a light at a time if makes sense. Love the c2's so far the most, body design a bit over the 6p. The 6p to me is the classic light, simple in looks yet classy(my impressions).



You need an M6 in your collection.

The one they said couldn't be done.


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> You need an M6 in your collection.
> 
> The one they said couldn't be done.




Its the fuel side, i just dont do cr123 and sure dont do 6 of them iirc.....................off top of my head. Have looked a little into it but happy enough with the baby m2




With a beast drop in xhp70 de-dome


----------



## newbie66

ven said:


> Thanks for kind words but would not go that far  Money stops me from having the best, kids aid that very well :laughing: I like to think i am a little more fussy, sure a z2 maybe the next surefire at some point but i cant get use out of my 4!!!!! Can only hold one at a time(being realistic) and i like to enjoy a light at a time if makes sense. Love the c2's so far the most, body design a bit over the 6p. The 6p to me is the classic light, simple in looks yet classy(my impressions).



True, too many that you get to use them enough. That is the curse of a flashaholic. 

Really lovin my 6p too. Unable to get hold of C2 due cost and lack of availability.


----------



## newbie66

kj2 said:


> Corona has a very slightly bluish tint in it, other than that it's white.



Slight blue should not be a problem I think. Thx for the info.


----------



## ven

newbie66 said:


> True, too many that you get to use them enough. That is the curse of a flashaholic.
> 
> Really lovin my 6p too. Unable to get hold of C2 due cost and lack of availability.




One will turn up sooner or later , 6p is a classic , just put my black cryos on it(not classic now :laughing for a change.


----------



## newbie66

ven said:


> One will turn up sooner or later , 6p is a classic , just put my black cryos on it(not classic now :laughing for a change.



Hehe, that is some super heatsinking heads. :thumbup:


----------



## ven

Still the oe look kind of wins for me, just like the standard look. Thats the beauty though, can swap and change when you want, so always good to have a few bits n bobs to interchange.


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## ven

Very nice mr freeze, loving the black c2!


----------



## Mr.Freeze

thanks! 
well, black is always beautiful...

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ven

It is in the c2 as I don't see many about, ironically what drew me to my c2/s was the natural colour instead of black.......grass is always greener on the other side :laughing:


----------



## irongate

Mr.Freeze said:


>



This is not good to look at these very nice lights.


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> It is in the c2 as I don't see many about, ironically what drew me to my c2/s was the natural colour instead of black.......grass is always greener on the other side :laughing:



What kind of grass we talking about. Here in my area it's all Brown from the drought. So sad I must say.


----------



## ven

Very sad!

Its a saying, the grass is always greener on the other side, meaning basically what you have, is never as good as something else you can see......kind of it always looks better or grass looks greener.........until you get there and it's not.

If makes sense, will have to add a SF pic now :laughing:
M2




6p with cryos and triad, xhp70 drop in


----------



## archimedes

By the way @ven , there are various alternate battery carriers / tubes / caps that can work with the M6 to convert to rechargeable power ....


----------



## Redhat703

Here are my newest SF:


----------



## Offgridled

Front view
https://s32.postimg.org/5p0mme7qt/20160727_210018.jpg


----------



## Offgridled

https://s32.postimg.org/eojco0e5x/20160727_205809.jpg


----------



## ven

Thanks for the info Archimedes :thumbsup:

Very nice line up OG , all in about a week :laughing: love the front
pics, darkness is now a thing of the past for sure ! 

I swapped around some SF p60's last night as it was annoying me having an empty cooly that now has a CQvn in. The c2 has a nichia triple and the 6p the m361N . It was also painful having the malkoff in its packet! No more!!! It was used last night and the 4000k soft beam was music to my eyes


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## ven

Love them!!! awesome


----------



## Offgridled

Great set up. Love the copper


----------



## Mr.Freeze

thanks!

yes, it's really nice and you really "feel" it in your pocket.


----------



## xdayv

Mr. Freeze, awesome collection. How does the Cryos head go with the G2/G3 Nitrolon body, does it match well? (considering the different materials - polymer and aluminum finish).


----------



## Mr.Freeze

well, match is good in color (black) and no problems with diff. materials. the heat transfer is better but not compareable to full aluminium flashlights.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xdayv

Mr.Freeze said:


> well, match is good in color (black) and no problems with diff. materials. the heat transfer is better but not compareable to full aluminium flashlights.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


thanks Mr.Freeze. might try to match 'em together.


----------



## Genna




----------



## ven

Outstanding genna, dare i ask if there is one particular favorite out of all those? and if so why


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Outstanding genna, dare i ask if there is one particular favorite out of all those? and if so why



That was my question. Awaiting answer. Or are they in daily rotation? Beautiful collection I must say


----------



## MorpheusT1

Some of my Surefires, most of them have multiplicated somehow. 
I like E series and Surefire L1's a bit to much.


----------



## Genna

Beautiful collection! [emoji106]🏻


----------



## ven

Genna said:


> Beautiful collection! [emoji106]




+1


----------



## MorpheusT1

Genna said:


> Beautiful collection! [emoji106]


Thanks! You too 



ven said:


> +1


Thank you!


----------



## Genna

ven said:


> Outstanding genna, dare i ask if there is one particular favorite out of all those? and if so why





Offgridled said:


> That was my question. Awaiting answer. Or are they in daily rotation? Beautiful collection I must say



Sorry that I have forgotten you, but sometimes this Forum is a flood of distractions [emoji28]
I also have the problem, not only to have a preferred but more because all are different. 
For EDC I prefer rather lights from the e series.

Many thanks to both! [emoji4]


----------



## MorpheusT1

Digged out one of my cases and found these gems


----------



## Offgridled

Amazing collection!


----------



## Dirty wage guy

+1! Amazing for sure Benny! Whenever you wanna help a brother out with obtaining a TK, or a PR-T please let me know!


----------



## MorpheusT1

Thanks guys, 
These are keepers. 
But i will keep it in mind


----------



## ven

I wish I had cases like that to dig out awesome ....


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> I wish I had cases like that to dig out awesome ....



+1 I know one day when I'm old my kids are going to have a party with all my collections. For now ill keep collecting. I hope to have a collection like that too. Great looking


----------



## Gunner P




----------



## ven

Very nice gunner, love the L5...........not seen that before.


----------



## Genna

Little Update

















More on the way...


----------



## Str8stroke

Genna, as always, super fine collection there! Love seeing some of these classics. I could stare for days.


----------



## Genna

ven said:


> Very nice gunner, love the L5...........not seen that before.



ven, if you don't know the L5...do you know the L6?









Str8stroke said:


> Genna, as always, super fine collection there! Love seeing some of these classics. I could stare for days.



Many thanks for the compliment! Now you know what I do with my free time! [emoji39]


----------



## ven

No.................:wow: i am a sure"noob"fire dude tbh genna, love them!!!

Will add a couple of pics later next week hopefully of a couple of new arrivals:naughty:............no L5 or L6 though:shrug: Beauties for sure


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Very nice gunner, love the L5...........not seen that before.


+1 I just looked up the l5 you know me gonna have to add to the collection


----------



## ven

:laughing: and an L6 I guess whilst I am at it

It looks like a thrower , would need modding and a bit of a waste for a triple or quad mod IMO . Maybe a de-domes xhp50 or xhp70 thrown in . I know not the best throwing LED's out there, but it could be a nice bright all rounder /beast and looks well set for any heat thrown at it.


----------



## Eric242

The L5 is the light that got me hooked on Surefire back in 2006/2007. Ven, there´s an easy diy xhp-50 upgrade for the L6 from vestureofblood: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...KL6-Bolt-On-Lower-light-engines-XHP50-or-XML2

Eric


----------



## ven

Oh :wow: i must have seen this and not known the light it is for.................your a bad man eric:devil: love the xhp50 upgrade I best get saving...............bad man!!! :laughing:

Thanks for the link Eric

Well not quite up the L5 standards, but i have wanted one for a while to add to the baby collection

Boxed/new








Chucked a 10a switch in one end



and a CQvn xp-g2 5000k in the other


----------



## ven

Swapped some p60's about(again) and for now this is the final cut!.....................for now




xhp 70 SD 5000k/CQvn 5000k/m361N 4000k/nichia 219B triple 4500k/p60vn quad xpl HI 5000k


----------



## Eric242

ven said:


> your a bad man eric:devil: love the xhp50 upgrade I best get saving...............bad man!!! :laughing:


Always happy to bring the wallet in danger :laughing:

The Triad with threads for the clip and a tritium slot under it almost looks like it has a little face 

Eric


----------



## ven

It does Eric, thought that myself..............does not seem too much of a happy face though maybe it needs a clip/trits


----------



## Genna

ven said:


> Oh :wow: i must have seen this and not known the light it is for.................your a bad man eric:devil: love the xhp50 upgrade I best get saving...............bad man!!! :laughing:
> 
> Thanks for the link Eric
> 
> Well not quite up the L5 standards, but i have wanted one for a while to add to the baby collection
> 
> Boxed/new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chucked a 10a switch in one end
> 
> 
> 
> and a CQvn xp-g2 5000k in the other



ven, you got a good taste


----------



## ven

Thank you sir, you dont do too bad yourself 

6p and quad mule to go............


----------



## Offgridled

A few goodies 



image sharing



free upload image

Adventure Sport xhp70 dedomed
Tana triple 219b
V54 xpg2
Oveready v5 33w wasp 219b
V54 quad dual XPL PDT dual XPL V6 dome on


----------



## ven

Amazing OG, what a collection/family of SF's

New addition, 6pvn with a quad mule nichia 219C and drivervn3




Rough n ready quick (mini)group pic


----------



## ven

666


----------



## Offgridled

I must say I learned from the best that's for sure. Stunning ven as always bro!!


----------



## ven

Thanks for the kind words OG:thumbsup:


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Thanks for the kind words OG:thumbsup:


You got it! My quad XPL HI V3 6500K 2×18650 lumen and lux monster is on the way. Can't wait to play. I also bought a malkoff wildcat v4 with extender and triple xp-g2 to let my dad mess with at our cabins. He can shine it in bigfoots eyes then knock him out with it. Lol.


----------



## ven

:laughing: 

Super cool OG, cant wait for pics & impressions


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Super cool OG, cant wait for pics & impressions




how to screenshot on windows



imgurl

Bright bright bright bright bright.  did I mention how bright it is.


----------



## ven

Awesome OGyou may have mentioned it but I see no beam pic/s


----------



## Genna

Offgridled said:


> A few goodies
> 
> 
> 
> image sharing
> 
> 
> 
> free upload image
> 
> Adventure Sport xhp70 dedomed
> Tana triple 219b
> V54 xpg2
> Oveready v5 33w wasp 219b
> V54 quad dual XPL PDT dual XPL V6 dome on





ven said:


> Amazing OG, what a collection/family of SF's
> 
> New addition, 6pvn with a quad mule nichia 219C and drivervn3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rough n ready quick (mini)group pic





ven said:


> 666





Offgridled said:


> how to screenshot on windows
> 
> 
> 
> imgurl
> 
> Bright bright bright bright bright.  did I mention how bright it is.



I see here more and more nice setups with amazing dropins! Great! [emoji1320][emoji1303]


----------



## Offgridled

Genna said:


> I see here more and more nice setups with amazing dropins! Great! [emoji1320][emoji1303]


That's a compliment coming from you. Thanks . I have a few more in the makings should be super nice will post pics when completed


----------



## Genna

Tana's A2 Quad "TopGun" XPL-HI V3 (6500K)



















Tana's E1L Triple Nichia 219B (4500K)


----------



## ven

Love !!! real nice, the little e1l triple nichia looks like a perfect EDC


----------



## Genna

Lumens Factory Seraph Turbo head (SST-90) for M-Series







and another SF L5, but with round neck (above)


----------



## Offgridled

Great stuff Genna. I too am waiting on a top gun XPL HI H17F GITD from tana it's flying across the world as we speak!!


----------



## Offgridled

This is coming in the mail to me then going to tana for some "love"



image uploading


----------



## ven

Very nice OG, what plans have you for it?


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Very nice OG, what plans have you for it?


Sending to tana for a quad  
P.s. always open to your suggestions!!


----------



## ven

Quad sounds perfect to me, tough one really as it has a nice sized bezel for a good size reflector .

But my love is with triples and quads................


----------



## Tana

Offgridled said:


> Sending to tana for a quad
> P.s. always open to your suggestions!!



There you go again... 

That thing has a big reflector already integrated inside... what I see is a new LED and new driver with new heatsink... of course, nothing until I have it and I bust it open (hopefully I bust it open)...


----------



## ven

Yes, think it might be wasted with a quad having such throw potential.............

Cant wait for what ever happens


----------



## Offgridled

Tana said:


> There you go again...
> 
> That thing has a big reflector already integrated inside... what I see is a new LED and new driver with new heatsink... of course, nothing until I have it and I bust it open (hopefully I bust it open)...


Perfect I love the throw idea


ven said:


> Yes, think it might be wasted with a quad having such throw potential.............
> 
> Cant wait for what ever happens


+1 on throw. Thx


----------



## ven

I reckon an xpl HI 4000k would kick a55 with some nice rendition, could go crazy OG and throw a shaved dome xhp50 in and feed it 8.4v . Is it smooth or OP the reflector............guess the former. Might be a little issue on the quad LED front if smooooooth.

Either way it will be a winner...............i need to stop dreaming now!


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> I reckon an xpl HI 4000k would kick a55 with some nice rendition, could go crazy OG and throw a shaved dome xhp50 in and feed it 8.4v . Is it smooth or OP the reflector............guess the former. Might be a little issue on the quad LED front if smooooooth.
> 
> Either way it will be a winner...............i need to stop dreaming now!


Never dreaming I hope tana is reading this getting ideas :smiling:


----------



## Genna

Surefire M3


----------



## ven

Awesome line up genna:twothumbs What cells do you use in them, are they bored or standard body?


----------



## Genna

Thank you ven [emoji1317]
They have a 3xCR123 standard body


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Awesome line up genna:twothumbs What cells do you use in them, are they bored or standard body?


Took the question right out of my mouth and you know why? :smiling: beautiful Genna as always!


----------



## bound

E1-SG


----------



## luisma

Glad to see a new post Brian. Nice sealed E1-SG I bought a couple of them a few years ago and I put them away hoping they will be worth a few dollars in a few years.

Luis 




bound said:


> E1-SG


----------



## bound

luisma said:


> Glad to see a new post Brian. Nice sealed E1-SG I bought a couple of them a few years ago and I put them away hoping they will be worth a few dollars in a few years.
> 
> Luis


Hi Luis,
Happy New Year!
:naughty:


----------



## ven

Surefire quads


----------



## bigfoot

SF Kroma MilSpec...


----------



## redvalkyrie

Those black and copper cooling bezels sure are sexy. I have a blue L2P Solarforce with a Tofty switch, tri- XM-g2 head, and a VT6 battery. I'm thinking copper would be a nice contrast to the blue.

Great lights fellas. My first Surefire was a G2 way back in the day when $30 for a flashlight was a lot of money. I now wish I had a few more Surefires like the C2, 9P, EB1...


----------



## Mr.Freeze

G2, G2Z and G1 "shorty":






some 6P Lego:






FiveMega custom 6P:






Winelight:






replace Z49 against SW-02 BK:






M3 "shorty":






ZZ Top:






rare D2 / D3:






Vampires:






Centurions:






sweet E1:






some E to C:






Teardrops:






some Defender:






E1 clipless:






[FONT=&quot]Laser Products: 12ZM, 7Z, 6R Turbo, 9P, 6Z, 6P, LU60, 3P:

[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## ven

Mr Freeze...........................WOW that is one cool collection, the surefire lego is something else.........pure surefire eye candy . Love it!!!! There are simply too many awesome lights, overwhelmed my brain! That z2 with m2 bezel and triad just looks amazing..............


----------



## xdayv

The G1 is beautiful! Wonder if those G2Z cigar grip rubbers are available elsewhere (aftermarket) or they came from the original hosts?


----------



## Mr.Freeze

@ ven: well, start collecting 10 years too late and pass the right time to quit...

@xdayv: the grip rubbers are from original hosts!

thank you guys.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Z2x Turbo (lego):






Aviator:






3P Lego:






some C2:






M3:






sweet:devil::






sweet too:






M6:


----------



## Up All Night

Seems you have SureFire covered from A to Z, very nice Mr. Freeze. The Z2X LF rig looks very slick!


----------



## Mr.Freeze

thank you!

you're right, the z2x is slick. but good to handle with that z-body. color match is perfect and i wish they gave a anti roll design to it. this is the only issue


----------



## irongate

Wow is all I can say, what a collection. Thanks for sharing those with us here.


----------



## Offgridled

+1 great pictures sweet collection


----------



## cody12

I was thinking of showing my collection, but hell, how does one follow Mr Freeze? I've been collecting off and on since '98 and I must say this is just about the finest combination of lights and photography I've ever seen.
A few C bodies


----------



## Mr.Freeze

very nice! still love centurions...

thank you! 
but i'm sure that i'm really not the benchmark of collecting surefire... sure, i'm constant on since 12 years but my wishlist is much longer than the list of my collection!


----------



## altermann

Centurion Beverly Hills))


----------



## ven

Very cool altermann, love c2's!!! certainly up there as my fav SF


----------



## Mr.Freeze

some Lumamax:


----------



## cody12

HAlll





HAll


----------



## Mr.Freeze

6P Turbo


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Pretty in Tint:






[FONT=&quot]XPL V4 5B4[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]XML2 T2 90cri[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]XML2 U2 3c[/FONT]


----------



## ven

Latest edition for work use(so it can bounce) with an oveready mule chucked in one end and a McClicky at the other. Fed on 16650 fuel........


----------



## Mr.Freeze

looks nice, ven!

what's about heat transfer with that nitrolon head?


----------



## ven

Mr.Freeze said:


> looks nice, ven!
> 
> what's about heat transfer with that nitrolon head?





Thanks Me Freeze, i do like it and like the slimmer body. Not long back i was unsure on the 6z due to this, however its really grown on me and now a similar form in nitrolon . Heat is not really an issue, the single mode 219b pushes around 300lm OTF, so yes it gets warm(quite warm eventually) but of no issue. Previous to this it was in the solarforce P1 and again no issue in that. As i am a fan of surefire's, i wanted to get a host for work(have a handful but dont want to beat up a mint m2 for example).

I think if your pushing sub 500lm, its not an issue................then again i have a 6p pushing probably 6 times that. Even higher amounts as long as not long duration's and left unattended. Basically for my work uses, it needs to be able to cope being left on for 30m or so at a time (unless i leave it on and forget about it till the next morning............that was the sportac nichia triple on 20% and in a stanless L2T host).


----------



## Mr.Freeze

thanks, ven!

for my "daily' g2 i've screwed an cheap solarforce head on it. with a p60l it's a cheap and useable setup:


----------



## ven

Cool stuff, yes although I use them it's with care . It is nice to have users ......ones that can get beat up without causing too much pain anyway if makes sense. I have a few solarforrce's in work and have been great for my uses over the years.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Ven - without taking this thread off topic, I would be very interested to see your 6P that is pushing 6 x 500 lumens output ...
Thanks in anticipation. Jim.


----------



## ven

Lucky Jim said:


> Ven - without taking this thread off topic, I would be very interested to see your 6P that is pushing 6 x 500 lumens output ...
> Thanks in anticipation. Jim.



Hi Jim, not sure exact output, 4x 219c so guess over 2500lm anyway............





Is the one with the cryos bezel right now 3rd in from left, 6p body, cryos head and quad mule



The 6p to the right has a quad xp-g2 5000k which will be between 2000 and 2500lm at a guess. Far left is an xhp70 shaved dome which is 3000+lm in the m2 and copper cryos bezel. Next to that is a quad xpl HI 5000k and should be over or around 3000lm.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Awesome. Thanks. I'll have to look at my stock 6Ps to see what mods are required.


----------



## ven

Tail cap needs an upgrade(10a clicky ideally or a zerorez from oveready), p60 drop in of what flavour you like(LED/colour temp/driver/optics/mule). 
Trouble with a stock 6p(not bored) then your pretty limited to 16650 cells(maybe 5a tops). Still i get some bright output from un-bored lights............

Other option if staying stock, something like an MT-G2 or xhp70 p60, fed on 2 IMR16350's for 8.4v. Your going to be close to 3000lm but short lived due to extremely small tanks(600mah ish). Also voltage sag from the little cells..............pick your poison! If for WOW and short uses(seconds rather than minutes) then all will be well, always have lower modes for continued uses and tasks that dont demand 1000's of lumens.

Nice nichia triple would go well in a 6p, fed on 16650 food...............decide on your fav colour temp, be it 4000,4500,5000k etc .


----------



## alterrain

Some very impressive collections here!!


----------



## Offgridled

image upload



how to capture screen



image hosting more than 5mb




image hosting websites


----------



## RI Chevy

Real nice. Which one is your beater? Lol


----------



## Offgridled

RI Chevy said:


> Real nice. Which one is your beater? Lol


Lol. It's just been steam punked.... character for sure. I'm going to pull out all my surefires and take a group picture.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

RI Chevy said:


> Real nice. Which one is your beater? Lol


 
 I'm gunna let wimm field that one.  

~ Chance


----------



## ven

SureLegoFire heaven


----------



## Offgridled

I pulled out some more for the line up. I blame all this on ven



image hosting 10mb limit


----------



## ven

Awesome family OG


----------



## bykfixer

There's this guy on facebook 'pan hui' who has absolutely the worlds most awesome collection of SureFire. He has ones that never saw the light of day. Literally hundreds of rare lights. Many with PK's sig engraved in them and just about everything in between. Don't think he broke into the place and stole them, but perhaps is a SF engineer? 

If you guys ever see his collection you'll be amazed. A SureFire museum for sure. He shows up every so often with another set of photos that leaves me speechless everytime. 
PK usually says something like "oh yeah I remember that one, that was a good one there." lol




One of pan hui's photos.


----------



## Str8stroke

Neat stuff there byk. I always wondered how many batteries the R&D folks would go through, just on lights that never made it public. From time to time I have seen a pic or two of some rare and one off stuff. Probably the same pics you folks have seen. Does SF have a Museum at their HQ? Anyone know?


----------



## bykfixer

I'd also be curious what lurks in Dr. John Matthews trophy room.


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Awesome family OG


Thanks ven so many possibilities


----------



## redvalkyrie

You guys are killing me with the copper cryos bezels and switches. They just plain look good.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Hope this counts as a collection...
Still have to go through some boxes.


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> There's this guy on facebook 'pan hui' who has absolutely the worlds most awesome collection of SureFire. He has ones that never saw the light of day. Literally hundreds of rare lights. Many with PK's sig engraved in them and just about everything in between. Don't think he broke into the place and stole them, but perhaps is a SF engineer?
> 
> If you guys ever see his collection you'll be amazed. A SureFire museum for sure. He shows up every so often with another set of photos that leaves me speechless everytime.
> PK usually says something like "oh yeah I remember that one, that was a good one there." lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of pan hui's photos.




Mr. Hui looks suspiciously like PK himself.


----------



## ven

WOW James, that is an amazing collection and some


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> WOW James, that is an amazing collection and some


+2 great collection you got there


----------



## ven

Plastic fantastic...........


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

OYE! That's a right proper vice, you got there.  

~ CG


----------



## Genna




----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> OYE! That's a right proper vice, you got there.
> 
> ~ CG




Viceholic!!!

I have 4 of them


----------



## archimedes

ven said:


> Viceholic!!!
> 
> I have 4 of them



How many of those are modded ... (lol) ?


----------



## irongate

ven said:


> Plastic fantastic...........



Plain and simple-easy to work with.


----------



## Offgridled

Genna said:


>


Very clean Genna as always


----------



## Offgridled

Cut down for single primary. So handy
( no pun intended)




upload image online


----------



## ven

archimedes said:


> How many of those are modded ... (lol) ?




None.............oh hang on,:thinking: by modded if you mean clicky then yes both now, also drop in wise a triple nichia and single nichia OR mule. The bodies are standard anyway, running on 16650 fuel.

Side note, the bezel ring now sits close, i found 2 flat O rings on the lens!!! 1 removed and now sits close, so no dust/oil trap.


----------



## ven

Offgridled said:


> Cut down for single primary. So handy
> ( no pun intended)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upload image online




FIRE light, are you SURE? 

Looks cool, certainly more pocket friendly


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> FIRE light, are you SURE?
> 
> Looks cool, certainly more pocket friendly


Great for using up spent primary cells. Actually very bright.


----------



## AndyF

Genna said:


>



I like it!.


----------



## ven

All the 6's


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

ven said:


> All the 6's



Hey Ven,
If I can find them all I think I have 8 or 9 6P's with all manner of drop ins. Before I took baby steps in modding them myself, I just bought the drop-in for what I needed. I just came across a mint brand new 6p I have not yet begun to mod too. Plus maybe 10 6P clones. While hunting info for taxes(April 15 fast approaching), I found three more packs each with 8-10 lights in them that I forgot I had...might be time to have a sale....


----------



## ven

:naughty: one can not have too many 6p's!!

Hope all is well on the road to recovery eddie


----------



## ven

z2's




When i think on, i will bring home my work surefire's for a little group pic(very little compared to many)
Few at home



Couple at work minus a 6p


----------



## Offgridled

Always love seeing these ven..


----------



## bykfixer

Here's my little contribution to the work light thing.

Yella stands out well.


----------



## Offgridled

Yes sir !!


----------



## ven

Cool stuff mr fixer

As of now, my surefire work lights






Bit of mule action from the sportac 219c 4000k


----------



## Mr.Freeze

...something "ordinary":


----------



## ven

Whole heap of surefire greatness :naughty:


----------



## Mr.Freeze

yes, sir! :rock:


----------



## slackercruster

Mr.Freeze said:


> ...something "ordinary":



Jealous!


----------



## ven

z2 quads- xpl HI 5000k and 219bt 4000k with H17f





Quads...love quads
L-R xp-g2 5000k 4 mode/219c 5000k 17DD bistro/219bt 4000k H17f/xpl HI 5000k drivervn2/219c 5000k drivervn3


----------



## Mr.Freeze

nice collection, ven!
the quads are looking awesome


----------



## ven

Thanks for kind words mr freeze

I would love to see a group surefire family pic of yours:naughty:


----------



## Mr.Freeze

of all 226? are you nuts??? :eeksign:


----------



## ven

:bow::rock: Well you need a pic for insurance and besides, it will quite possibly make the coolest pic on CPF:rock:


----------



## Mr.Freeze

well i have single and group pics and a catalogue with all serial numbers. ;-)
i really fear to put them all together for a pic! i need space, a nice background and good light...


----------



## ven

Space.................you need a field by the sound of it


----------



## Genna




----------



## Blackbird13

Genna said:


>


What kind of head is that on the L1 and is it black, I don't think I've seen very many of them. Nice pic


----------



## archimedes

That's not SF ... it's a McGizmo PR-T bezel


----------



## bykfixer

How about a G4? 
Eh, just kidding but with an AN14 adapter from the KR-1 convert-o kit the G2 becomes the length of a G4.








What is this KR-1 convert-o kit you say?




Turns a G2 into a 6 volt rechargeable light.




The BK kit. Came in other colors too.
















How about some SureFire bragging?


----------



## ven

Very cool mr fixer, nice find!


----------



## bykfixer

Thanks Ven. PK told me they weren't very popular so not many were made. 



 
Late model A2 added.
A little twist for a floody shadow lighter. A little more twist for a tightly focused (regulated) light bulb. 
Now I see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Genna




----------



## ven

Oh my.................:wow:


----------



## archimedes

Not sure if it is just due to lighting effects, but that may be a nice example of the purplish-black SF anodizing ....


----------



## bykfixer

Genna said:


>



Saw either this one or it's twin at Sureholics this morning.



Thanks to a seller here at CPF this one was added to my little SureFire collection: Green LED's;


----------



## ven




----------



## Genna

archimedes said:


> Not sure if it is just due to lighting effects, but that may be a nice example of the purplish-black SF anodizing ....



It's a light effect and my poor photography skills...it's a HA Natural head 



bykfixer said:


> Saw either this one or it's twin to Sureholic



Yes, it's the same light and member 


@ven Nice P60-lego's!


----------



## Offgridled

Nice line up guys


----------



## irongate

Ven that was not nice to show all those nice lights there. My o my Lol


----------



## Offgridled

irongate said:


> Ven that was not nice to show all those nice lights there. My o my Lol


That ven has some beautiful lights for sure..


----------



## Genna




----------



## Offgridled

Very nice as always genna


----------



## ven

Love it genna:bow:


----------



## irongate

I would be afraid to even touch one of those. They are like pure gold in value. Wow


----------



## Blackbird13

irongate said:


> I would be afraid to even touch one of those. They are like pure gold in value. Wow


I agree I love the old surefires. Also nice to see another surefire fan from hog country, a pig sueeee


----------



## Blackbird13

Genna said:


>


are those black sw01 tail seitches


----------



## Genna

Blackbird13 said:


> are those black sw01 tail seitches



These are FiveMega tailcaps


----------



## Genna

Some incan friends from FiveMega for my M6...


----------



## Genna

Assembled one of my two FiveMega 3x18650 hosts...

- FiveMega 3x18650 Megalennium-B body
- FiveMega 2" Incan head for Custom bulbs
- FiveMega FM1909 bulb (11,4V, 63W, 2260 Lum)
- AW Soft-Start switch (3-stage)
- AW IMR18650 cells (3x)

This Lego have @12,6V around 3000 Incan Lumen


----------



## ven

WOW a beast for sure


----------



## Offgridled

Outstanding to say the least!!


----------



## Blackbird13

We're do you have those made at


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## ven

Damn...............so cool


----------



## Mr.Freeze

you're right, buddy!
thanks


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## ven

Back up triple, mr freeze, you make me realise how little surefire i have

Back to basics, incan style




m2 triple 4000k xp-g2







219c 4000k and 219b 4500k triple 6p's




Work 6p triple 219b............working!


----------



## Daniel_sk

Wow, very nice! By the way - is the shock-proof feature of the M2/C2 head still working with those drop-ins? I am considering buying a C2 (bored to 18650) and getting the Oveready drop in.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

looks nice, ven!


----------



## ven

Daniel_sk said:


> Wow, very nice! By the way - is the shock-proof feature of the M2/C2 head still working with those drop-ins? I am considering buying a C2 (bored to 18650) and getting the Oveready drop in.




Hi Daniel, thank you... The shock proof part in the head is still in there and not removed(springy ring section). However it is not needed and designed for the incan bulb to absorb recoil etc. With modern LED p60's , this requirement is not needed in this light.

Its wasted on me tbh(the larger head size which allows for a potential larger reflector) and it would be cool to use to its full potential. By that i mean, xpl HI maybe and a large reflector that would be quite a step up from the p60 sized reflector. I do swap about the p60's(isnt that the idea!) so I have had a shaved dome xhp70 in it, as well as an xpl HI 4500k(suits well but still in a p60 size reflector).


For now though the xhp70 is in a bored c2 and fed on 2x IMR18350's







Thank you mr freeze for the kind words


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Surefire EB1 MV Lego:







CR123a on high 1,65amps.
16340 on high 1,35amps.
around 1950 lux/m

so it's dedicated to run with 17650 or not?:rock:


----------



## LightJunk

[/URL]


----------



## ven

:rock:


----------



## jaytongret

My surefire collection lol


----------



## bykfixer

^^ That's a goody!!

Welcome to the site. 

A recent score;



The Laser Products 6R. Got the entire kit minus battery for less than a nip 6P goes for at the big auction site.

Boooooo!!! photobucket!!


----------



## 1pt21

SICK score Byk!!

I was able to resurrect a 6R with (possibly?) some 2/3aa (Tenergy's I believe, from BatteryJunction at the time) with small/thin magnets between each cell to mimic the proper battery pack back in the day just for $hits&giggles, someone please correct me if I'm wrong on the batt size. Man, you just keep bringing me back to my old ways don't you?!?

I really need to dig deep in my closet to find some buried treasures that I've honestly forgot I ever created.....


----------



## bykfixer

1pt21 said:


> SICK score Byk!!
> 
> I was able to resurrect a 6R with (possibly?) some 2/3aa (Tenergy's I believe, from BatteryJunction at the time) with small/thin magnets between each cell to mimic the proper battery pack back in the day just for $hits&giggles, someone please correct me if I'm wrong on the batt size. Man, you just keep bringing me back to my old ways don't you?!?
> 
> I really need to dig deep in my closet to find some buried treasures that I've honestly forgot I ever created.....



Bring it on bro. Lets see 'em.

PK said the rechargeable 6P and G2 bodies or the upgrade kits didn't sell well at all... and this was back in the early days when even the good sellers were few in number. So to find a 6R was like finding a needle in a haystack. 
This one is far from perfect, but it's in real good condition with only minor blemishes. I was stunned to see it on the bay, and even more stunned that it was a buy it now for such a low price... with free shipping... but the most stunning part (at least to me) was how nice it is. 

Yeah it was a good score.


----------



## ven

Very nice find mr fixer , any chance of a few more pics please


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> Very nice find mr fixer , any chance of a few more pics please



Here ya go,











My malkoff'd yellow G2 (M61 NL) was camera shy and wouldn't pose for the picture. (Actually I forgot about it until I had placed all others back in their positions throughout at the Bykfixer museum)

All but the G2 with add on and the 6R are fed with primaries.


----------



## irongate

Nice small collection there Sir


----------



## ven

Nice collection and variety there mr fixer,


----------



## bykfixer

Every so often a great deal on one I'm interested in falls from the sky.

I also recently scored a bunch of Laser Products P60's for about the price of a soda each.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

old green Stuff:





The M-Family


----------



## asqasu

good collection. one of my baby light failed but surefire did not give me a good solution


----------



## Mr.Freeze

thank you!

what happends to her?


----------



## Genna

@ Mr.Freeze, 

Wow, what a beautiful picture of a complete M-series! Thank you [emoji1303]


----------



## Mr.Freeze

thank you, genna!

so, 10 years after i've finished my "hellfighter to go" solution and making a power cable for mobile use.
using the original hellfighter connector with 2 wires. power source can be connected with a ec3 male/female connector, the external switch with ec3 female/male. it is closed by a jumper, for optional use.
power source is a 4-cell lipo akku with 5000 m/ah (only for play with). a cigar adaptor for cars will follow...
a little late for sure, i know...











not a eye candy, but it works! it will be improved by time...






tree on fire, around 300 meter distance! the hellfighter hit the luxmeter with around 138000 lux/m :rock:






...sweet!






...hellfighter inside [emoji23]

and here a beamshot 30 meter above:


----------



## MorpheusT1

A few old gems.


----------



## Blackbird13

Dude you take awesome pics


----------



## ven

Awesome pics guys


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## Blackbird13

Mr freeze that's a great picture also
Is that a sw01 natural ?and what body is that


----------



## Mr.Freeze

thank you!

well, this is a 6px head with a cryos 18650 body and a black cerakote sw01.
light engine will be a xp-e "red" quad, build by buddy tana!:rock:

nice, huh?


----------



## ven

Love it mr feeze, we need a business end pic as well


----------



## Mr.Freeze

thanks, ven!

pic will follow in a few weeks...


----------



## ven

Great...................a few weeks......................you know how to keep a man on the edge


----------



## Mr.Freeze

you know that i have to wait too?:whoopin:
maybe a few (other) eye candys will come up further...:wave:


----------



## ven

I didnt know, is the light away then? Well i will share the pain with you

Will throw a c2 with a quad 219c 5000k 80+ frosted lens in.............


----------



## Blackbird13

I like that tail cap me freeze


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## Eric242

The Lumens Factory head looks pretty good on the Z2X! :thumbsup:

Eric


----------



## MorpheusT1

Blackbird13 said:


> Dude you take awesome pics



Thanks Brother!


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Seraph / Oveready 9P Lego:






a little magic in that pic: the flashlight do not hit the ground


----------



## Tana

Eric242 said:


> The Lumens Factory head looks pretty good on the Z2X! :thumbsup:
> 
> Eric



After I saw his photo of that lego, I wanted to order that adapter and head myself... what stopped me is the fact that stock modded Z2X will have just as the same performance as that head, considering the reflector is not much bigger... so instead of getting that head/adapter combo I bought another Z2X...


----------



## ven

A beast!!! love it


Some nichiafire, either 219b or 219c 4000/5000k(in fact there are 2 sportacs in there , 219b and 219c 4000k)


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Tana said:


> After I saw his photo of that lego, I wanted to order that adapter and head myself... what stopped me is the fact that stock modded Z2X will have just as the same performance as that head, considering the reflector is not much bigger... so instead of getting that head/adapter combo I bought another Z2X...



well, it's nice to have and i'm sure to be first with that kind of lego! i really like the way it looks, but it's not a performance queen.

the real killer-z is that:





fet/dd xp-l with 21700 lux/m:rock:
build by tana


----------



## ven

Thats a nice looking light mr freeze, tana is a flashlight modding god:bow:


----------



## Mr.Freeze

yes, sir!
always clean and perfect.


----------



## Eric242

Tana said:


> After I saw his photo of that lego, I wanted to order that adapter and head myself... what stopped me is the fact that stock modded Z2X will have just as the same performance as that head, considering the reflector is not much bigger...


That´s true but sometimes you have to look past the inner values and admire the beauty


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## Blackbird13

Nice set , I hardly ever see the blk


----------



## archimedes




----------



## Mr.Freeze

on demand, the z2x turbo "stand alone":


----------



## ven

Stunning examples guys, today surefire still produces some of the best looking flashlights imo................

Missing a 6p and g2 which are in work


----------



## irongate

ven said:


> Stunning examples guys, today surefire still produces some of the best looking flashlights imo................
> 
> Missing a 6p and g2 which are in work



Very nice Ven:thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Thank you sir


----------



## Mr.Freeze

awesome lights, ven!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

All of ven's Surefires are deluxe! :thumbsup: 

~ CG


----------



## ven

Thank you guys, I need to branch off a little into the smaller surefire lights at some point. The E series really looks appealing(more so with a tana triple of course).


----------



## Genna

Surefire Z32 old school finned bezel, LU10 body and SW01 Fatty tailcap


----------



## xdayv

Genna, that is admirable!


----------



## Blackbird13

Great looking setup


----------



## ven

WOW love it


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Genna,

it's still beautiful!


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Laser Products 6P (round Body) with 3" Turbo Head, Z49 and LED mod.:


----------



## ven

That must put a grin on your face mr freeze, beam pics required!


----------



## Mr.Freeze

ven, it's only driven at 1.5 amps to use primarys or 17er akku. so nothing for high expectations...

so far, a little distraction:


----------



## ven

love the lego.

1.5a is respectable, least heat is less of an issue. Nice to have crazy outputs, but also nice to have a decent enough level that can be sustained for long uses/applications.


----------



## archimedes

That old-style M3 bezel is among my favorites ...


----------



## Chadder

http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/C...[user]=136012021&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0

My current collection.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

M3 with LF mini Turbo Head


----------



## mk2rocco

Found these still sealed at a police supply store. They thought I was weird for buying these.


----------



## cland72

mk2rocco said:


> Found these still sealed at a police supply store. They thought I was weird for buying these.



I'm dying to know what you paid for them...


----------



## mk2rocco

cland72 said:


> I'm dying to know what you paid for them...


$150 for the pair


----------



## archimedes

.... wow ...


----------



## Daniel_sk

My small SF collection (started just recently). All of them are in stock condition, but the incans are using Tad bulbs + rechargeables (16650, 16340). The M4 has just arrived today, I was searching for an M6 but couldn't find a good deal. Anyway, the M4 with 2x16550 and 400+ lumens (MN7225, 2.5A) bulb is still a good alternative .


----------



## ven

Very nice family Daniel


----------



## AR_Shorty

Mr.Freeze said:


> ven, it's only driven at 1.5 amps to use primarys or 17er akku. so nothing for high expectations...
> 
> so far, a little distraction:



Very nice lights!


----------



## KUONG PHONG

bykfixer said:


> You need an M6 in your collection.
> 
> The one they said couldn't be done.



Bykfixer, I have a M6, I want the xhp 70 led in it and to make it rechargeable, can you please tell me who, what, where, how much$, contacts, thanks in advance.


----------



## AndyF

KUONG PHONG said:


> Bykfixer, I have a M6, I want the xhp 70 led in it and to make it rechargeable, can you please tell me who, what, where, how much$, contacts, thanks in advance.



Vesture of Blood ... built this for me. Look for Adventure Sports under the custom builders subforum. I'm using the Fivemega deep tailcap for the M6. VoB had to trim the reflector to give proper focus for the XPH 70.

I'm very happy with his work.


----------



## jwyj

Part of my HA Collection





And my Black collection





And D10 in the middle guarded by 2 M6.


----------



## ven

Love it


----------



## Nichia!

Beautiful jwyj


----------



## Lucky Jim

While on holiday in NYC last week I found this in an old time store in Little Italy ...


----------



## Lucky Jim

... and a nice Cobra Tufskin case for it.


----------



## Genna

From Tana modded A2 QuadLED and L1Gen2 TripLED


----------



## ven

:naughty: very nice!


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Surefire 3DL and M1


----------



## schiesz

A few Surefires


----------



## alex74

[QUOTE = schiesz; 5131444] Alcuni Surefires 


[/ QUOTE]
very beautiful collection


----------



## bykfixer

WYNLITE!!!
Epic


----------



## jamesmtl514

That E2D is a great find. I'm a little biased as I have about a dozen of them.


----------



## jamesmtl514

The wine lights are hard enough to find. The stand is even harder. Good job.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Hi jamesmtl514 - haven’t seen you on here for a while. Good to see you back and still holding a candle for SF (to use the appropriate analogy!)


----------



## Blackbird13

Same here,
Good to see you James


----------



## Rat

Hey gang
How about photobucket so many images lost what a **** off.


----------



## Genna

Old Surefire A2 Aviator with Custom SS bezel ring


----------



## MorpheusT1

Rat said:


> Hey gang
> How about photobucket so many images lost what a **** off.



Photobucket have ruined so many forums.
They should be forced to restore the damage.

-Ben


----------



## ven

MorpheusT1 said:


> Photobucket have ruined so many forums.
> They should be forced to restore the damage.
> 
> -Ben




+1000. Ben


----------



## Rat

MorpheusT1 said:


> Photobucket have ruined so many forums.
> They should be forced to restore the damage.
> 
> -Ben



Too right. What a low act and with no notice. I going to reload some of my favourite pics but just to many to do them all again.
Who is the best to go with now ? Vimeo ?


----------



## bykfixer

I type in ~original between the .jpg and [\img and the photos pop right back up. 

If you want to restore your own stuff it only takes a few seconds, it's just a drag for the ones that won't get fixed for one reason or another Rat.

Tiny pic is like the self checkout aisle in a grocery store. Nothing fancy, but it provides a link to host photos from.


----------



## KUONG PHONG

AndyF said:


> Vesture of Blood ... built this for me. Look for Adventure Sports under the custom builders subforum. I'm using the Fivemega deep tailcap for the M6. VoB had to trim the reflector to give proper focus for the XPH 70.
> 
> I'm very happy with his work.




Thank You, can you give me an idea of run time, what batteries do you use (i'm going to use 26650's) any idea how many lumens? how quickly does the m6 heat up and is it unusable at any point because of heat, I've gotten in touch with VoB and hopefully the mod will start soon. Thanks again


----------



## ven

Running 2x 26650 cells should get you around 4000lm with the xph70...............


----------



## Defiars2




----------



## ven




----------



## Mr.Freeze

Mr.Freeze said:


>



...remember that, ven?
well, as promised some pics with the red xp-e quad. really awesome!:devil:












neighbors tree on fire


----------



## ven

:twothumbs I do mr freeze, it did not want to do too much Love it!

As i usually add a pic, feeling influenced a little by sportac triples........
Spot the sportac............top middle is 219b, bottom right is 219c 4000k(triple on the left of the sportac on bottom is not a sportac, but a 219b 4 mode)





Another triple, EDC plus xp-g2 4000k..............very nice ct/tint, far left quad is a 219b 4000k with h17f driver




In the eye of an xhp70 SD


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

WOW! We should start calling you Crazyventhefirst. :twothumbs You gotta love the heft of those C & M2's. 

~ CG


----------



## ven

:laughing: I have been called worse CG


----------



## Rat

I built this to be my EDC but never could come to using it as it just looked to good to use :thinking:

Fitted with a MTG2 dropin a flood king. Still as new as the day I put it togeter. 













:thumbsup:


----------



## ven

WOW, love it!  I feel your pain, it does my head in ,making a light for a specific application. Then not wanting to get it beat up ,as I liked it too much. Only way I have found it to have two of them! or more

I found a happy medium with the 6p, so having a few of them I have a work beater 6p triple. C2’s are too nice for work...imo anyway.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Really a beauty, Rat!
Who made/sell those MTG2 Dropin?


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## dpadams6

Rat said:


> I built this to be my EDC but never could come to using it as it just looked to good to use :thinking:
> 
> Fitted with a MTG2 dropin a flood king. Still as new as the day I put it togeter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji106]


Very nice!


----------



## Rat

Mr.Freeze said:


> Really a beauty, Rat!
> Who made/sell those MTG2 Dropin?




That one is a Nailbender drop in "Customlites" direct drive very bright blows people away but gets very hot very fast.

:thumbsup:


----------



## cland72

Mr.Freeze said:


>



How do you like the beam profile of the new MV?


----------



## Mr.Freeze

@rat: thanks, i'll take a look

@cland: well, in my opinion it's close to perfect. a wide, bright and smooth beam! the center has a little bit more intense but it's not compareable to a ordinary reflector with it's brighter spot. really great for indoor use or work, outside you'll miss a little bit of reach!
what i don't understand why sf give only a single stage to the g2z-mv. but it's easy to swap her into a two stage (comes on low first) flashlight with a soldered brigde similar to tactical fury drivers backside. and then it's really a perfect and lightweight edc flashlight! the best: both mv's are running regulated with accu cells.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

The M3 Family:






lovecpf


----------



## ven

:rock:


----------



## alex74

sorry i was wrong and i created a new message on the surefire collection and i forgot that there is a surefire collection
then I would post my collection here too and apologize for the error and the quality of the photos:


----------



## Mr.Freeze

a few CENTURION:


----------



## bigfoot




----------



## Genna

Different L1‘s..


----------



## Genna

A few L1‘s..


----------



## Icarus

Genna said:


> From Tana modded A2 QuadLED and L1Gen2 TripLED



Can you post a picture of the business end?


----------



## Genna

Icarus said:


> Can you post a picture of the business end?



Yes of course


----------



## Icarus

Thanks much! :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Awesome genna, love it!

Swapped some p60's about, 219b 4000k set on single mode(guess 3-400lm) with the h17f


----------



## Genna

Another new member in the heavyweight class


----------



## ven

:naughty:


And on the inside is......................


----------



## Genna

ven said:


> :naughty:
> 
> 
> And on the inside is......................



Sorry ven...forget to add the second pic


----------



## ven

WOW, all is forgiven..................i did not expect that:rock:


----------



## F89

Here's mine, all mods.




[/IMG]


Left to right:
Modded lego EB1 with neutral XPG2 @ 2.3A with McClicky(self modded, notice all the seams are flush unlike stock), Oveready turbo head lego, Overady 6P with Vinz quad, E1E(ish) lego with Tad 3712 bi-pin, Overady 6P with Oveready 4000K XPG2 triple (awesome tint and CRI for a non high CRI LED), Tana/Back up lego with 219A reflector (awesome tint), Oveready 6P with awesome Tana 4500K XPE2 @4.5A, lego with Malkoff M61LL 219B, stock 6P with Oveready triple 219A, L2 with awesome reflector mod and 5000K XHP50 high CRI (self modded).

Absent from the photo is an E1DL head I'm modding, an E2E body/Aleph head and tail lego mule head with Tana 219B McGizmo light engine and E2E body/scout tail/VME head with M61 219B.





[/IMG]


----------



## bykfixer

Minty U2 Digital Ultra added.




What a great flashlight it was/is.


----------



## FrankH.

Here a pic from my small Surefire collection ;-).



[/URL]


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Congrats, very nice collection!  BTW I need to change the meaning of "small" in my vocabulary


----------



## RI Chevy

Looks like a museum.


----------



## ven

WOW Frank, that is incredible..................absolutely outstanding family there, need to just keep looking at that pic!

I could be wrong.............but i think there is around 100 surefires


----------



## FrankH.

@ven
This pic is from 2016, there are a few more now. Now it's about 140, I have to count it :thinking:.


----------



## ven

FrankH. said:


> @ven
> This pic is from 2016, there are a few more now. Now it's about 140, I have to count it :thinking:.




:bow:..........................i think we need an updated pic then:naughty:


----------



## FortyCaliber

FrankH. said:


> Here a pic from my small Surefire collection ;-).
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]





:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Lomandor

*Been some time since I have been around, going through some boxes and found...*


----------



## alex74

FrankH. said:


> Here a pic from my small Surefire collection ;-).
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


very cool collection


----------



## Genna




----------



## bykfixer

Gun Metal


----------



## bykfixer

Added a real nice 6R with a holster. 










Came with a working R60





I bought it for the holster actually





Photo lit by the R60 in a 6P.





The 50 lumen R60 has the same throw, yet more of a pencil beam. The additional 15 lumens from the P60 make spill, which in turn makes the beam appear a lot brighter.
The R50 was apparently designed to give more run time from the anemic rechargeable cell of the day.


----------



## Sean




----------



## bound

*Re: Been some time since I have been around, going through some boxes and found...*



Lomandor said:


>



Hi Lomandor,
Please clean up your mail.
Oh
Brian


----------



## Lomandor

*Re: Been some time since I have been around, going through some boxes and found...*



bound said:


> Hi Lomandor,
> Please clean up your mail.
> Oh
> Brian



Yes Sir! Done ✅


----------



## AR_Shorty

*Re: Been some time since I have been around, going through some boxes and found...*

Wow! Just wow! What I wouldn't give or do for one of those M3P lights. :bow:

And also...good to see you post again Lomandor!


----------



## Rat

Wow you have 3x M3P's so rare. Looks like big B mignt have one going his way lol.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sween1911

Whoa, M3P was a thing? Not just an M3 with POLICE on the bezel? Dude, that is amazing.


----------



## Surefire6p




----------



## BADY

I'm just getting started ...


----------



## ven

E'z r good
E1e singLED and E2e tripLED thanks to tarik and mr fixer


----------



## ven

L4 with 219b triple


----------



## kamagong

Different versions of the 6P.






Some metal head G2Ls.


----------



## ven

Very nice!!! not often the G2 with the metal head are seen, especially the green and yellow................ 

Loving the 6p's as well, awesome!


----------



## kamagong

That’s what I hear. I lucked into these, but I really want a C2.


----------



## ven

kamagong said:


> That’s what I hear. I lucked into these, but I really want a C2.



Not sure where you are, but they do pop up on a certain auction site. Keep an eye out, one of my fav the c2............and the z2............and the...........

Work z2




1 of each


----------



## bykfixer

A bit of Lego action lately. 









Some jacket pocket EDC posing for a picture.

The PR1 was called a SureFire2.0 at one point.


----------



## kamagong

Received these three in the mail today.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Z2 and Z2x d'oro:


----------



## djjoonie

Awesome collection everyone! 
here is my set:


----------



## Mr.Freeze

holy cow, the first pic is impressive!


----------



## djjoonie

Mr.Freeze said:


> holy cow, the first pic is impressive!


----------



## bykfixer

Planet Earth says "hello" :wave:.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Sweet pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rat

djjoonie said:


> Awesome collection everyone!
> here is my set:



Nice some modern day surefire monsters. Can only wish to get my hands on those.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## djjoonie

Thank you all for your kind words


----------



## Rat

Finally unpacked my Lights they have been packed away in boxes after moving.
Fitted about half my lights in the cabinet need to find a bigger cabinet.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Surefire MaxVision:


----------



## archimedes

Rat said:


> Finally unpacked my Lights they have been packed away in boxes after moving.
> Fitted about half my lights in the cabinet need to find a bigger cabinet.
> ....



Truly stunning, my friend


----------



## bykfixer

Raaaaaaaat!!!!!! Definitely a stunning collection there.


----------



## Nichia!

Rat said:


> Finally unpacked my Lights they have been packed away in boxes after moving.
> Fitted about half my lights in the cabinet need to find a bigger cabinet.





That monster [emoji363]☠️below is definitely from different planet!![emoji33]

Am %100 sure it's not Surefire light, It's the fire itself [emoji91][emoji91]


----------



## LiftdT4R

Wow, very nice!! Would love to see some more pics of that red E2E!!!

I have a very small and not so rare vintage Surefire collection. I really like the old round bezel lights and use the top 6R and 6Z with lanyards still.


----------



## Rat

Nichia! said:


> That monster [emoji363]☠️below is definitely from different planet!![emoji33]
> 
> Am %100 sure it's not Surefire light, It's the fire itself [emoji91][emoji91]



Yes the beast proto type is a true beast. There is a post on it somewhere but I cannot find it without the search function.





LiftdT4R said:


> Wow, very nice!! Would love to see some more pics of that red E2E!!!
> 
> I have a very small and not so rare vintage Surefire collection. I really like the old round bezel lights and use the top 6R and 6Z with lanyards still.



Cool Vintage collection :thumbsup:. They are getting very hard to find these days. My small vintage collection could not fit in my currant cabinet.

Here are some pics of the red E2. It was a great find as it was new in box still with the oringinal batteries.

















:naughty:


----------



## bykfixer

E
Get it?  Red E


----------



## Nichia!

Rat said:


> Yes the beast proto type is a true beast. There is a post on it somewhere but I cannot find it without the search function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Vintage collection :thumbsup:. They are getting very hard to find these days. My small vintage collection could not fit in my currant cabinet.
> 
> Here are some pics of the red E2. It was a great find as it was new in box still with the oringinal batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:




Man, I.......................
Can't find the words!!


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> Finally unpacked my Lights they have been packed away in boxes after moving.
> Fitted about half my lights in the cabinet need to find a bigger cabinet.


Hi Rat,

Beautiful.
Brian


----------



## bykfixer

Hey Rat,

PK might be selling this one...




If the government won't let him light it up. 
Beast from the East. 

Eh, just kidding but he stated that local airport laws forbid him from his idea of full output so it looks like "only 9 HID's will be allowed". lol


----------



## LiftdT4R

Rat said:


> Yes the beast proto type is a true beast. There is a post on it somewhere but I cannot find it without the search function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Vintage collection :thumbsup:. They are getting very hard to find these days. My small vintage collection could not fit in my currant cabinet.
> 
> Here are some pics of the red E2. It was a great find as it was new in box still with the oringinal batteries.
> 
> 
> :naughty:



Wow, very sharp!! I just missed out on a blue 6P on fleabay a little while back. I really like the colored and camo lights even though they are super rare. If you don;t mind me asking where did you find her? There must be a great story behind it!


----------



## Mr.Freeze

some L1 Lumamax


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## BADY

I bought this today but found it strange because it only has ingravings on one side.


----------



## cody12

Shame your pictures didn't come thru.


----------



## BADY

cody12 said:


> Shame your pictures didn't come thru.



The pictures are there.


----------



## Eric242

I too can´t see them.


----------



## bykfixer

BADY said:


> I bought this today but found it strange because it only has ingravings on one side.



This is what we see.


----------



## bykfixer

Dratz. Double post


----------



## BADY

Edited. Visible now?


----------



## peter yetman

Yup.
P


----------



## bykfixer

BADY said:


> I bought this today but found it strange because it only has ingravings on one side.



This is what we see now.


----------



## cody12

As far as the light goes, you got a two flat E2e. Pretty rare. Only produced for about 2 yrs. Around 2000-01. All the information is printed on one side (flat). Same goes for the E1e.[/IMG]


----------



## BADY

So the 40 dollars it cost was a real bargain? Unfortunately I can not invest much in flashlights but this was a find for the price it was. And if it is rare even better. Thank you cody12 .


----------



## Blackbird13

Rat said:


> Finally unpacked my Lights they have been packed away in boxes after moving.
> Fitted about half my lights in the cabinet need to find a bigger cabinet.



Beautiful, i love to see this thread still doing so well. Thank you for sharing, yours have always been such special lights.


----------



## DAN92

My last purchases, 

Surefire EDCL2-T, Surefire E2T-MV, Surefire EDCL1-T.


----------



## jamesmtl514

DAN92 said:


> My last purchases,
> 
> Surefire EDCL2-T, Surefire E2T-MV, Surefire EDCL1-T.



Wow. I've been out of the game too long. I had no idea these lights existed. They look great!


----------



## bykfixer

They just came out late last year james.


----------



## DAN92

Thanks James, bykfixer is right.


There is also the new Surefire Fury-DFT (Dual Fuel Tactical), 1500 / 1200Lumens (18650 and CR123A)

https://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/fury-dft-tactical-led-flashlight.html


----------



## Blackbird13

great lights, good seeing you around James


----------



## Blackbird13

I've never seen the black swo1, swo2 before, very nice


----------



## sween1911

Wow, I don't check in with this thread in awhile and see what I missed. Wow, William (rat), that case is AMAZING! I know you have some beauties, but all in one spot is a sight to behold! 

LiftdT4R, those old school round bezel lights are where it's at. Love the old plain black lights.


----------



## peter yetman

Blackbird13 said:


> I've never seen the black swo1, swo2 before, very nice


Please don't change the title of the thread.
P


----------



## sween1911

peter yetman said:


> Please don't change the title of the thread.
> P



Dude I didn't even realize that.


----------



## Eric242

peter yetman said:


> Please don't change the title of the thread.


Peter, just curious: The thread title itself isn´t changed in these posts but the title of the post is. Does that oabstuct the search? (personaly I´m too lazy to even think about changing the title  )

Cheers
Eric


----------



## peter yetman

Dunno, I just get this out of body feeling where I just don't know what thread I'm looking at.
P


----------



## archimedes

peter yetman said:


> Please don't change the title of the thread.
> P



Fixed, thanks



Eric242 said:


> Peter, just curious: The thread title itself isn´t changed in these posts but the title of the post is. Does that oabstuct the search? (personaly I´m too lazy to even think about changing the title  )
> 
> Cheers
> Eric



Yes, it disrupts the proper display for those using threaded settings


----------



## archimedes

Yes, @Blackbird13 ... you had changed the title of your post in this thread.

In fact, you did so again in the post I have just removed.

Please, no more off topic posts here, and no more title changes. PM me if this is not clear enough.


----------



## DjGypsy

DaFABRICATA said:


> Large or small....lets see 'em!!
> Accessories and all!!!
> 
> I bought an L5 last October............well......uhhh........yeah, I've bought a couple more since.
> 
> 
> Simply Wow! Just WOW!
> 
> Do I have a problem?:candle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------UPDATED-4-8-08-------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated 1-30-09


----------



## Rubicon1000

h
ttps://i.imgur.com/a6aYDj3.jpg
This is some of my e series, I'll have to dig out all of my other models.


----------



## Rubicon1000




----------



## baabootoo

Unfortunately, I only have an older one that I'm trying to ID. I'm not sure if it's a 6C or 6P. I can't seem to be able to post a picture, since I'm new. Is there a thread for that?


----------



## sekirou

This is my Best Sure Fire now.


----------



## sekirou

baabootoo said:


> Unfortunately, I only have an older one that I'm trying to ID. I'm not sure if it's a 6C or 6P. I can't seem to be able to post a picture, since I'm new. Is there a thread for that?



It will be solved with i.imgur.com


----------



## RedLeader

My small collection, been running the E1L with the KX1B head for edc, what an awesome little light!


----------



## Masrock

My new beast) Only 2 bat of 3) Now wait for 3-rd bat)


----------



## id30209

Masrock said:


> My new beast) Only 2 bat of 3) Now wait for 3-rd bat)



What kind of a Surefire is it?


----------



## knucklegary

^ must be a SF incognito :thinking::whoopin::huh2:


----------



## Mike4434

Just a few of my lights at various stages. Surefire L4 in various flavors: triple Nichia 219C d320 @ 3 amps (fully programmable diver), triple XP-L HI @ 3 amps, triple XP-E2 at 1.5 amps single mode (for use with primaries, and to keep things simple), E2E with SingLED Nichia 219b 90CRI, C2 Centurion w/ quad Nichia 219C d280, E2D Defender with Malkoff E2 head (single mode XP-G2) and U2 Ultra with a cool white XP-L and six modes selectable via the ring, keeping with the original design. I have replaced the aluminum bezel in my 3 amp L4 to brass for better heat dissipation, and Titanium in the 1.5 amp L4 simply because it looks cool. I'd love to hear some feedback on my small collection!

https://i.imgur.com/iTW03xI.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/ZVmqowW.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/y5sTOOZ.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/QzcMEmW.jpg


----------



## AndyF

That’s a great start [emoji106]


----------



## bound

HELLFIRE Prototype？？
This hellfire, which is supposed to be a pre-production version, has 5 cooling rings, not 6 cooling rings in the production version. Other differences, I'm still sorting them out and looking forward to presenting...


----------



## LightJunk

Let me revive this thread with lights that I no longer own. Missing them much.


----------



## id30209

[emoji2956][emoji2956][emoji2956][emoji2956]
LJ that is amazing!
You shod left few[emoji45]


----------



## Tachead

Wow LJ, amazing!

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaller

Great collections everyone! Here are few p/g/z series fro my humble collection that I've been playing with today.. the g3 will be host to the malkoff nllll group buy.. planning ahead . 😄 sort of a rainy day-all black-coronavirus theme


----------



## sween1911

GUYS! I just realized something about my beloved Surefire M3. I received it in trade a couple years ago from Mike Searson, a member over on the Usual Suspect Network forum. He also happens to be an industry insider and writes articles for various shooting and outdoor publications. 

When I received it, it wore a GG&G T.I.D. and had a lanyard made from camo paracord. I had removed the TID and the the lanyard and kept them in the original box he also sent me. 






In my web browsings, I read the Wikipedia article for Surefire. One of the lights in the article looked familiar...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SureFire (scroll down and look at the picture of the M2/M3/Backup on the righthand side)

The serial number matches exactly. I have the Surefire M3 from the Surefire Wikipedia entry!






I scrolled to the bottom and the article was written by... Mike Searson!


----------



## ven

Very cool, that is an awesome example. Something that has kind of been a little under the radar for me. Maybe a nice m3 will be added to the SF family this year:naughty:


----------



## id30209

Wow!
Mr.Sween you have one rare bird. Congrats!
Keep it safe[emoji106]


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Genna

My collection


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very impressive collection Genna!

So many old school classics!

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## StagMoose

Quite the retirement fund. Very cool.


----------



## sween1911

WHOA. That’s awesome, Genna! I love it when you guys throw in spreads with crazy one-offs and/or custom pieces and combinations that don’t exist in nature. Great to see odd parts and rare configurations.


----------



## Roger Sully

Genna, that is one phenomenal collection! I recently picked up a few pieces to add to my small collection. I had sold a bunch a while ago but realized that I need some Surefires in my life lol.

I didn't even notice the spring until I posted the picture just now


----------



## ven

Genna that is out of this world awesome :bow::rock::wow:

Nice family there mr sully


----------



## Roger Sully

Thanks Ven. I just wish I knew more about some of the pieces.


----------



## ven

All part of the fun, researching about them. I bet a certain PK might be able to help with some .


----------



## Roger Sully

yup reached out to him on FB. I'm trying everything lol. So many people have told me they've never seen or heard of that little headlamp/tasklight!

Edit: sent a few pics over to PK and had some PM convos on Facebook. He assures me that the unmarked M6 is 100% real! 

The "tasklight" headlamp was a project that Skip Langon (sp) was working on with John Matthews for firefighter specific products. There were about 100 of these made but apparently the project was scrapped before they made it to market.


----------



## bykfixer

:thumbsup:



Right on Roger.


----------



## ven

Very very cool Roger


----------



## magellan

Yes, very cool.


----------



## bound




----------



## jamesmtl514

I'm drooling over those camo C2 and E2. Those are grail lights. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaiaIngram

My collection is not to big like your
My flashlights and my Tomy


----------



## laxref

I posted this pic in my new member introduction, but I think it would work here as well.

Two late model 660 weapon lights with X60LT drop-in LED's that, with the LED upgrades, continue to live on a couple of carbines. These have great throw.
Old C3 topped with a KL3 for good general use and long run times. 
Old Z3 with a M61 that lives in the nightstand.
The LaRue BattleLight is the non-Surefire odd man out, but is a relatively obscure piece of flashlight history.
My little E2E I used as a work light for a long time now with a Lumens Factory lamp.
And last, a late 6P that also runs a Malkoff M61


----------



## laxref

Farting around on ebay last week and snagged this Z2 that folks seemed to ignore. Now my Z3 has a little brother.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Looking good. That's a nice collection

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbird13

Oh my, so good to see some old faces and new,.

I really can't wait till I get home from working out of town to add some photos to this group again


----------



## ven

One of my all time fav the z2, congrats . How people ignore.......

Nice z3 to!
Z thread
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?312784-Any-Surefire-Z-series-addicts-out-there


----------



## jamesmtl514

I got a few lights together the other day. I've been overworked and socially busy the last few years, I finally had a day to play flashlights, they've been living in boxes, I took them out and had to put them right back because we're having an open house.









Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmtl514

Don't have pics of the NIB lights. Maybe one day.














Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger Sully

WoW. That's a great collection for sure!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dotCPF

Genna, that's an incredible collection. Some real fantastic pieces in there. I just showed my wife your post here after she asked about women being into flashlights, and I was very excited at the opportunity to make myself look a little les- erm- *not quite as obsessive*.

Always impressive James. I've got to get my SF collection up here at some point as well, I am quite proud of it for being so green, I've managed to find a few gooduns 

ALSO, I have found some old school manuals for SF lights on Ebay, I'm working on finding more and I'm going to scan them and upload to CPF. If anyone has a manual to a surefire that isn't online, I would love the opportunity to scan/ photograph for the web, and send right back to you. Happy to pay shipping!

Meanwhile here's a good resource for anyone looking for SF Manuals I have found the following libraries:

https://www.pdf-manuals.com/surefire-2620-brand?page=13

https://www.manualslib.com/brand/surefire/flashlight.html

(Hopefully this is an appropriate location for this post!)


----------



## jamesmtl514

Thank you very much!

What manuals are you looking for? I may be able to help.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very nice family James:twothumbs


----------



## dotCPF

Finally got around to my fam:







If you couldn't tell, I love my Nitrolons!


----------



## id30209

Wooooooow!


----------



## jamesmtl514

I'm drooling!
Really nice collection

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger Sully

Those are some great pieces!!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dotCPF

Many thanks to a lot of folks around here


----------



## bound

jamesmtl514 said:


> I got a few lights together the other day. I've been overworked and socially busy the last few years, I finally had a day to play flashlights, they've been living in boxes, I took them out and had to put them right back because we're having an open house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


Hi James,
I think you should put these torches on an Open Day. They need more people to see them.
Greetings
Brian


----------



## The-David

My humble collection





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bound

Laser Products

This seems to be the second generation laser pointer produced by Laser Products. This should only be a helium-neon laser. Before this, I have never seen this model of product. If anyone knows the details, tell me, thank you very much.
Its data is: output 5mw, voltage: 18V (6 123A batteries connected in series), length: 27 cm, weight: 748.5 grams (including wire switch), battery: 500-600 grams, total weight: 1300 grams, irradiation Distance: 300 meters (estimated based on L70).


----------



## bykfixer

That there is the old Laser Products product before they made flashlights trick. 

Laser Products began as a producer of laser gun sites.

From Wiki.
Industrial lasers mentioned eventually became fiber optic cable we use all over the place anymore.


----------



## bound

bykfixer said:


> That there is the old Laser Products product before they made flashlights trick.
> 
> Laser Products began as a producer of laser gun sites.
> 
> From Wiki.
> Industrial lasers mentioned eventually became fiber optic cable we use all over the place anymore.


Hi bykfixer,
Very thanks for you.


----------



## Hightower

I'm also collecting SF lights for years...here my tiny collection. My personal Highlights are the two E1 crosshair, 12ZM and two lights modded by ICARUS


----------



## bykfixer

Snowflake on a coal pile there, with that yellow G2.


----------



## Hightower

bykfixer said:


> Snowflake on a coal pile there, with that yellow G2.



Will never unsee that 


Michael


----------



## nottefonda

Hello, this is a part of my Surefire collection (SERIE L):wave:


----------



## jamesmtl514

Really nice collection. Nice matched kit.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hightower

I had the opportunity to buy a Surefire retail display....couldn't resist


----------



## jamesmtl514

I've been trying to buy the one from my AD for years. They don't even use it anymore. 

Great catch!

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## wayben

Wow, I would love to get my hands on one of those. No better way to display your SF collection.


----------



## nottefonda

This is my SERIE E collection.:thumbsup:


----------



## jamesmtl514

Beautiful collection! It's amazing you have room to display it! 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtractor

New to the forum, this is my first post Always considered myself a flashlight dork, my house if full of them, but when my father-in-law passed, I ended up with a bunch of Surefire stuff, and was in heaven, lol... Wierd thing is is, he worked for Surefire "back in the day", so some of these lights are a little weird, couple don't work, but I'm probably going to sell a few off eventually, to fund the purchase of newer illumination tools for the pew pew machines... We'll see, I just don't know much about these various models as the Surefire site doesn't offer much technical info or manuals, etc for discontinued stuff. Anything you guys know...

Models:
9P
6P
D3
A2 Aviator
M1
P3X Fury
Optimus (I think this is a prototype, as it looks like they never made it into production?)
Three E2D Defender Ultras all with the additional designation on the head of KE2D-A)

See photo! Glad I found this forum, I feel like my flashlight obsession may have just become a sickness, I had no idea there was so much information out there, lol!


----------



## sgt253

Welcome to CPF. Very nice collection of lights, especially with the connection that your Father in Law had to the company. I own many of those myself, assembled over the last ~20 years, used for work and play. Would be glad to give you my opinion via private message when you are able to communicate in that fashion. You must increase your post count first to establish yourself. 

Best.


----------



## Hamtractor

sgt253 said:


> Welcome to CPF. Very nice collection of lights, especially with the connection that your Father in Law had to the company. I own many of those myself, assembled over the last ~20 years, used for work and play. Would be glad to give you my opinion via private message when you are able to communicate in that fashion. You must increase your post count first to establish yourself.
> 
> Best.



Appreciate the response Sarge, I'll holler at ya once I'm vetted


----------



## Hightower

Some new old lights today for me


----------



## cubebike

i 

i

Merry Christmas guys. Latest 6P I got.


----------



## dotCPF

Wow, amazing trio you have there! I love those purple ones, would love to get my hands on one some day... and an original 6! Damn good stuff!


----------



## Hightower

Today I received a Surfire Hurricane Light. It's more like a battery storage than a light


----------



## akula88

State of my collection - Feb 14, 2021.


----------



## id30209

Amazing line up!


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Hightower

Last week I received a package:
Lights
- M3T
- M3T-CB


Turboheads
- 4x KT3-BK (one w/o lamp)
- 2x KT3-HA
- 1x KT5-BK


Tailcaps
- Z41
- Z42
- Z53 SG
- Z61


----------



## Roger Sully

Got everybody together for a group photo recently.




[/IMG]


----------



## Roger Sully

Had a few more land a couple of days ago!




[/IMG]


----------



## texsian

Z2, P2ZX, e20, e1L, e2d, e2e, az2s led, c2, m2, e1b


----------



## bound

6C-R&D#13-Peter Hauk

This is Peter Hauk's legacy. It's not numbered. RD#13, I wonder if that's the number he gave to his designs?


----------



## wolfy

A few of my Surefires as I do a bit of cleaning and re-org.


----------



## Hightower

New big boy in town


----------



## Hightower

Finally found this old one. Thanks to a fellow CPF member


----------



## cody12

Only can post 10?


----------



## VZScorpion

MorpheusT1 said:


> Some new editions on mine,
> 
> 
> View attachment 33205
> 
> 
> 
> *Top shelve.*
> 
> Left to right.
> 
> Surefire 12ZM
> Surefire Z2
> Surefire Kroma Milspec *PK*
> Surefire PKEF 5K Blue and Red
> Surefire C2 Camo
> Surefire E2E Camo
> Surefire L2 Porcupine
> Surefire L1 Porcupine (Custom) Bezel from Download Rethreaded by GanP and assemled by DarkZero
> 
> Surefire M2 with Turbo head and 3x CREE XR-E (3 Levels)
> Surefire M6 (Early version Serial A000713) Turbo Tower Seoul P4-U2
> Surefire M6 w RPM bezel
> Surefire C2 with KT1 and RPM bezel & Turbo tower Seoul P4-U2
> Surefire M3
> Surefire C2 (Custom SS bezel) and SW02
> Surefire U2 Porcupine
> 
> 
> Will list the others aswell,but not today


Is GanP still active with making custom bezels?


----------



## thebarefooter

Here are most of mine aside from a couple scout lights that are not on QD mounts and a couple I can’t find at the moment. Nothing too special but they work for what I need them to do. Various malkoff heads in the 6 and 9p’s


----------



## bw762cpf

Here's my little collection since the start of the year. There are a few more kept in other places around the house.


----------

